# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Եվրասիական միություն

## Artgeo

Տարօրինակ է, որ այս կազմակերպության մասին թեմա չկա Ակումբում։ Մինչդեռ թեման գնալով ավելի ու ավելի կարևոր է դառնում: Ու չնայած տարբեր թեմաներում այս միության հարցը շոշափվել է, կարծում եմ, այն կարիք ունի առանձին թեմայի: 

Եվրասիական միությունը (ЕврАзЭс) փաստացի Պուտինի կողմից «ստեղծված» - վերակենդանացված կազմակերպություն է, որին այս պահի դրությամբ անդամակցում են 5 երկիր՝ Բելառուս, Ղազախստան, Ղրղստան, Ռուսաստան, Տաջիկստան, իսկ լիարժեք ինտեգրված են ընդամենը 3-ը՝ Ռուսաստան, Բելառուս, Ղազախստան։ Այս երեք երկրները միասնական, ընդհանուր տնտեսական և մաքսային տարածքում են միավորված։ 

Հայաստանը, Մոլդովան և Ուկրայինան դիտորդի դերում են, սակայն Ռուսաստանը ամեն կերպ ձգտում է նրանց ևս դարձնել մաքսային-տնտեսական միության անդամ։ 

Կա կարծիք, որ Հայաստանի «կոմպլեմենտար» քաղաքականությունը այլևս անհնար է և նա պիտի որոշում կայացնի, ընտրելով կամ Եվրամիությունը կամ Եվրասիական միությունը։ Մի խոսքով, երկու նապաստակի հետևից գնալ չի ստացվի, հենց այդ պատճառով հարցման մեջ այս տարբերակը չեմ ավելացնում։

----------

anahit96 (08.09.2013), Brian_Boru (05.09.2013), Lílium (28.07.2013), Tig (26.06.2013), Տրիբուն (26.06.2013)

----------


## Rammstein

Բացասական, բայց չեմ համարում, որ մեր միակ ու*ղ*ին Եվրամիությունն է: Հիմա ի՞նչ քվեարկեմ:

----------

Lílium (28.07.2013), Rhayader (03.10.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (26.06.2013), Tig (26.06.2013), Աթեիստ (26.06.2013), Արէա (26.06.2013), Ափրիկյան (01.06.2014), Ուլուանա (22.11.2013)

----------


## Tig

Քանի դեռ Հայաստանը կառավարում են նման արժեհամակարգ ունեցող մարդիկ, ուր էլ գնանք կամ չգնանք, միևնույն է Հայաստանի համար բացասական է լինելու արդյունքը:

----------

Lílium (28.07.2013), Արէա (26.06.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

> Բացասական, բայց չեմ համարում, որ մեր միակ ու*ղ*ին Եվրամիությունն է: Հիմա ի՞նչ քվեարկեմ:


Տակը մնում ա «կոմպլեմենտարը», որը էս դեպքում արդեն չի գործում։ Թե՞ ուրիշ տարբերակ կա։ 

Հ.Գ. Մերսի, ու*ղղ*եցի   :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (26.06.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Եվրոմիություն ուզում ենք, բայց մեզ ընդունող չկա: Եվրազես չենք ուզում, բայց մեզ զոռով ուզում են ճխտել:  :LOL:  Ինձ թվում ա, էսքանից արդեն պարզ ա, որ մեր ուղին Եվրոմիությունն ա, քանի որ ԵՄ ամեն սթից եկիր չեն ընդունում: 

Էս վերջերս շատացել են, ինչ-որ գեղամյանակերպները, որոնք ամեն կերպ ուզում են համոզել, որ Եվրազես մտնելն օգտակար ա, քանի որ գազի գին, առևտուր, միգրանտներ և այլն: Մի բան որ Գեղամյանն ու իրա նմաններն են ուզում, հաստատ լավ բան չի լինի:  :LOL: 

Ու ստեղ հարցը կապված չի գազի կամ մի ուրիշ բանի գնի հետ: Հարցը կապված ա էն արժեհամակարգի հետ, որին պիտի երկիրն ու ժողովուրդը ձգտի: Եթե մենք ազգովի ուզում ենք տոտոլիտար, կիսակրիմինալ, ոտից գլուխ կոռումպացված ու թալանչի համակագի մաս կազմենք, որտեղ սովորական մարդու կյանքը կոպեկի արժեք չունի, ապա խնդրեմ համացեք Եվրազես՝ գյոզալ երկրների հետ նույն շարքում (Տաջիկստան, Ղազախստան, Ղրղզստան, Բելոռուս .... ): Եթե չենք ուզում էս ամեն ինչը, ուրեմն խնդրեմ ձգտեք Եվրոմիություն, նույնիսկ եթե էտ ձգտումը իրագործվելու է մի հիսուն տարի հետո: Կարևորն էն ա, որ դրան ձգտելով դու ինքդ փորձում ես քեզ համապատասխանեցնել դրան:

----------

Brian_Boru (05.09.2013), keyboard (26.06.2013), Mephistopheles (27.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (26.06.2013), Աթեիստ (26.06.2013), Ափրիկյան (01.06.2014), Ներսես_AM (26.06.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բացասական, բայց չեմ համարում, որ մեր միակ ու*ղ*ին Եվրամիությունն է: Հիմա ի՞նչ քվեարկեմ:


Ռամշ ջան, երրորդ ուղի էլ կա: Ընդունենք ազգովի իսլամ ու միանանք Իսլամական Ազգերի Լիգային:  :LOL:  Սկզբունքորեն վատ տարբերակ չի, քանի որ կվեդառանանք նրան, ինչին սովորել ենք դեռ 7-րդ դարից: Մեր համար նույնիսկ Ռուսաստանին մաս կազմելն էր պատմամշակութային տեսանկյունից աբսուրդ, քանի որ մենք միշտ լիարժեք ինտեգրված ենք եղել մերձավոր արևելքին, իրա բոլոր լավ ու վատ կողմերով: Էս նենց, ի միջի այլոց: 

Իրականում կարծում եմ, որ Արտը ճիշտ ա՝ երրորդ ուղի չկա: Այնպես որ քվեարկիր հանուն Եվրոպայի, որը նույնպես մանրից կործանման ա գնում, բայց գոնե կործանվելուց կիմանանք, որ Ֆրանսիայի պես երկրի հետ ենք կործանվել, ոչ թե Տաջիկստանի:

----------

ARMbrain (26.06.2013), Brian_Boru (05.09.2013), keyboard (26.06.2013), Աթեիստ (26.06.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

ԵՄ լիարժեք անդամ դառնալը նույնիսկ քննարկելը մոտակա 20 տարում անիմաստ ա: Բայց ինտեգրացիան կարելիա նաև ավելի ցածր մակարդակում՝ Մաքսային միություն, որը խելացի մոտեցման դեպքում մի քանի տարում իրագործելի ա /մենք փոքր երկիր ենք, ԵՄի համար մեծ «վտանգ» չենք ներկայացնում/:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (26.06.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Մեր միակ փրկությունը դա ա, ես դեռ 2000 թվին եմ ասել, մեկա Հայաստանին ունենալու ա Ռուսաստանը և քանի որ մի լավ ասացվածք կա, որ երբ քեզ բռնաբարում են և դու անզոր ես պայքարելու համար, հարկ է թուլանալ և հաճուք ստանալ:
Հիմա ավելի լավ չի, չբռնաբարի, հետն էլ հաճույք կլինի  :LOL:

----------


## Արէա

Մեծ մեծ խոսում ենք էլի: Հա, բա, հեսա Մաքսային Միություն ենք մտնում, հետո Եվրամիություն, հետո ՆԱՏՕ բան, մե խինդ, մե ուրախություն: Ի՞նչ ադրբեջան, ի՞նչ միլիարդավոր դոլարանոց զենք ու զրահ, ի՞նչ հինգ անգամ շատ բնակչություն ու բանակ, ի՞նչ Սաշիկ: Կայֆեր ախպեր, կայֆեր ու կայծեր: Ջան եմ ասել:

Ոնց ասեն, տենց էլ անելու ենք: Մեկ-մեկ էլ սենց թողելու են քննարկենք, բան, իբր մենք էլ ձայնի իրավունք ունենք:

----------


## Ambrosine

Մարդիկ թերահավատորեն են մոտենում Հայաստանի` ԵՄ գործընկեր լինելուն, բայց առկա գործընթացները լրիվ հակառակի մասին են վկայում: ՀՀ կառավարությունը, ինչքան էլ քննադատեն, միևնույն է, տնտեսական գծով հստակ գնում է դեպի ԵՄ, ՀՍՏԱԿ: Ասոցիացման պայմանագրի դրույթների համաձայնեցումը գրեթե ավարտվել է: Ուկրաինան այս պահին մեզնից ոչ շահավետ վիճակում է գտնվում, ու անգամ ԵՄ Հանձնաժողովը կասկածներ ունի, որ ԵՄ Խորհրդարանը կարող է Ուկրաինայի հետ պայմանագիրը ուղղակի չվավերացնել: Իսկ այս փուլում Խորհրդարանի կողմից մերժվելը կնշանակի, որ բանակցությունները նորից պետք է սկսվեն... եթե սկսվեն, որովհետև բավականին երկար ժամանակ է պահանջվելու նորից նմանատիպ համաձայնագրի ստորագրմանը հասնելը: Ինձ թվում է, որ մեր կառավարությունն էլ ՌԴ քաղաքականությունից բավականին դժգոհ է, և առանց այդ մասին բարձրաձայնելու` ուղղակի արագացնում է իր քայլերը` Ասոցիացման համաձայնագիրը կնքելու ուղղությամբ:

ԵՄ-ն այլ արժեհամակարգ է, մեզ բավականին լուրջ մարտահրավերներ են սպասվում, եթե բարեհաջող ավարտվի այս գործընթացը, ուղղակի երկարաժամկետ շահերի տեսանկյունից ԵՄ-ն չես համեմատի Կենտրոնական Ասիայի պետությունների հետ նույն համակարգում լինելու հետ: Այստեղ միակ լուրջ հարցը անվտանգությունն է, որը ԵՄ-ն չի կարող ապահովել: Այդ հարցում, միևնույն է, կախյալ ենք մնում ՌԴ-ից: Փաստացի, մերոնք ուզում են ռազմական ոլորտում մնալ ՌԴ հետ, բայց տնտեսական, իրավական... հարցերում` ԵՄ համակարգում: Եթե մերոնք կարողանան մինչև վերջ տանել բալանսավորման այս գիծը, շատ լավ կլինի:

ԵՄ-ն յոթ ստրատեգիական համագործակցության համաձայնագրեր ունի, որոնցից մեկը ՌԴ-ի հետ: Այսինքն` ՌԴ-ն ինքը ԵՄ-ի հետ նման մակարդակի հարաբերություններ ունի: Ռուսաստանը միշտ էլ ամբիցիոզ պետություն է եղել: Այսօր էլ վստահ և շատ պարզ հայտարարում է, որ ՆԱՏՕ-ի հետագա ընդլայնումը ՌԴ-ի համար անընդունելի է: Իհարկե, մեր բանակը լիովին պատրաստ է` մեզ պաշտպանելու, սա լուրջ, որովհետև մենք ինքնաբավ ենք, բայց քանի որ երաշխիք չկա, որ մենք հնարավոր պատերազմի դեպքում կռվելու ենք միայն մեկ հակառակորդի դեմ, և որ ռազմամթերքի մատակարարումը լինելու է կանոնավոր, ռազմական դաշինքի մեջ լինելը շատ կարևոր է: Ռուսաստանը, թեև նվիրվածությամբ աչքի չի ընկնում, այս պահին միակ ռեալ դաշնակիցն է` ՀՀ-ի համար, ինչ հակափաստարկներ էլ բերեք:

----------

boooooooom (04.09.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (27.06.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Աստղ, լավ էլի, դրանք մեզ ինչ դաշնակից‎։ ‎Իրանց սաղ քաղաքականությունը ուղղված ա մեզ կզցրած պահելու ու ավելի շատ կզցնելու մեջ։ ՈՒ էդ ամեն ինչի մասին էլ անթաքույց լկտի–լկտի խոսելով։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (27.06.2013), VisTolog (02.12.2013), Աթեիստ (27.06.2013), Անվերնագիր (28.06.2013), Տրիբուն (27.06.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մարդիկ թերահավատորեն են մոտենում Հայաստանի` ԵՄ գործընկեր լինելուն, բայց առկա գործընթացները լրիվ հակառակի մասին են վկայում: ՀՀ կառավարությունը, ինչքան էլ քննադատեն, միևնույն է, տնտեսական գծով հստակ գնում է դեպի ԵՄ, ՀՍՏԱԿ: Ասոցիացման պայմանագրի դրույթների համաձայնեցումը գրեթե ավարտվել է: Ուկրաինան այս պահին մեզնից ոչ շահավետ վիճակում է գտնվում, ու անգամ ԵՄ Հանձնաժողովը կասկածներ ունի, որ ԵՄ Խորհրդարանը կարող է Ուկրաինայի հետ պայմանագիրը ուղղակի չվավերացնել: Իսկ այս փուլում Խորհրդարանի կողմից մերժվելը կնշանակի, որ բանակցությունները նորից պետք է սկսվեն... եթե սկսվեն, որովհետև բավականին երկար ժամանակ է պահանջվելու նորից նմանատիպ համաձայնագրի ստորագրմանը հասնելը: Ինձ թվում է, որ մեր կառավարությունն էլ ՌԴ քաղաքականությունից բավականին դժգոհ է, և առանց այդ մասին բարձրաձայնելու` ուղղակի արագացնում է իր քայլերը` Ասոցիացման համաձայնագիրը կնքելու ուղղությամբ:
> 
> ԵՄ-ն այլ արժեհամակարգ է, մեզ բավականին լուրջ մարտահրավերներ են սպասվում, եթե բարեհաջող ավարտվի այս գործընթացը, ուղղակի երկարաժամկետ շահերի տեսանկյունից ԵՄ-ն չես համեմատի Կենտրոնական Ասիայի պետությունների հետ նույն համակարգում լինելու հետ: Այստեղ միակ լուրջ հարցը անվտանգությունն է, որը ԵՄ-ն չի կարող ապահովել: Այդ հարցում, միևնույն է, կախյալ ենք մնում ՌԴ-ից: Փաստացի, մերոնք ուզում են ռազմական ոլորտում մնալ ՌԴ հետ, բայց տնտեսական, իրավական... հարցերում` ԵՄ համակարգում: Եթե մերոնք կարողանան մինչև վերջ տանել բալանսավորման այս գիծը, շատ լավ կլինի:
> 
> ԵՄ-ն յոթ ստրատեգիական համագործակցության համաձայնագրեր ունի, որոնցից մեկը ՌԴ-ի հետ: Այսինքն` ՌԴ-ն ինքը ԵՄ-ի հետ նման մակարդակի հարաբերություններ ունի: Ռուսաստանը միշտ էլ ամբիցիոզ պետություն է եղել: Այսօր էլ վստահ և շատ պարզ հայտարարում է, որ ՆԱՏՕ-ի հետագա ընդլայնումը ՌԴ-ի համար անընդունելի է: *Իհարկե, մեր բանակը լիովին պատրաստ է` մեզ պաշտպանելու, սա լուրջ, որովհետև մենք ինքնաբավ ենք,* բայց քանի որ երաշխիք չկա, որ մենք հնարավոր պատերազմի դեպքում կռվելու ենք միայն մեկ հակառակորդի դեմ, և որ ռազմամթերքի մատակարարումը լինելու է կանոնավոր, ռազմական դաշինքի մեջ լինելը շատ կարևոր է: Ռուսաստանը, թեև նվիրվածությամբ աչքի չի ընկնում, այս պահին միակ ռեալ դաշնակիցն է` ՀՀ-ի համար, ինչ հակափաստարկներ էլ բերեք:


Աստղ ջան, Հայաստանն ինքնաբավ պետություն չի, հետևաբար և ինքնաբավ բանակ կամ պաշտպանական համակարգ ունենալ չի կարող… երկրի անվտանգությունը մենակ բանակը չի, այլ ֆինանսական ու տնտեսական ֆակտորներն էլ միասին… 

Հայաստանն էսօր ինքն իրա չի կարող պաշտպանել, անգամ եթե կռվենք միայն "հակառակորդի դեմ"… իսկ էպիսի դեպք երբեք պատմության մեջ չի եղել ու չի լինելու… անհնար ա… մենք պետք ա ռեալ նայենք վիճակին… 

Հայաստանն էսօր գնում ա հստակ ոչնչացման…

----------


## Mephistopheles

Մեզ ուղղակի ուզում են ականջից բռնած "կոխել" Եվրազես… մի հատ նորմալ երկիր չկա…

----------

VisTolog (02.12.2013), Աթեիստ (27.06.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Իսկ ուրիշ ո՞վ է մեր դաշնակիցը: Եկեք ռեալ նայենք: Դե յուրե, դե ֆակտո ՌԴ-ն ա:

Կետերով նշեմ ռուսական ռազմական գործոնի դերը սկզբում ՀՀ մասով, հետո` գլոբալ.
1) ՀՀ-ՌԴ դաշինք, որը մեր անվտանգության հիմնական բաղադրիչներից երկրորդն է` մեր բանակից հետո,
ՌԴ-ն ունի ռազմաբազա ՀՀ-ում, որը վերջին պայմանագրով կարծեմ իրավունք ստացավ գործել, եթե ՀՀ-ին օգնություն պետք լինի:
2) ՀԱՊԿ, որը մեր համատեղ դաշինքն է, և որտեղ ակտիվ են ՀՀ-ն և ՌԴ-ն, մի քիչ էլ Բելառուսը,
այս դաշինքի շրջանակներում ՀՀ-ն գնում է զենք-զինամթերք` ինքնարժեքով կամ շուկայականից էականորեն էժան գներով (չեմ ասում` նվիրում են մեզ, որովհետև դա այդպես չէ),
այս դաշինքի շրջանակներում ՀՀ-ն մասնակցում է զորավարժությունների` բոլոր մակարդակներով, ինչի արդյունքում մեր զինվորները էական փորձ են կուտակում, զորավարժություններ կազմակերպվում են նաև ՀՀ-ում,
3) ԱՊՀ շրջանակներում գործող Սահմանապահ զորքերի հրամանատարությունը: Այսքանով բավարարվենք` ՀՀ մասով:

4) ՆԱՏՕ-ն ռիսկ չի անում շարժվել դեպի Արևելք. հո Հայաստանի՞ց չի զգուշանում: Փաստորեն, ԱՄՆ-ը և մյուս տերությունները հաշվի են նստում ռուսական գործոնի հետ: Որ նախորդ գրառման մեջ ասեցի` ՌԴ-ն կտրականապես դեմ է ՆԱՏՕ-ի հետագա ընդլայնմանը, դա կատակ չէր, դա պաշտոնական տեսակետ է, որը ինչ-որ տեղ մեսիջներ ունի ոչ միայն Վրաստանի համար, ով անթաքույց ձգտում է դեպի ՆԱՏՕ և ԵՄ:

5) Ո՞վ է արգելափակում Սիրիայում միջազգային ուժեր մտցնելու առաջարկները:
Այս քայլով ՌԴ-ն որոշակի փրկում է նաև մեր տարածաշրջանը: Դե երևի կարիք չկա երկար-բարակ գրելու, թե ինչ կլինի, եթե աստված չանի ԱՄՆ-ը հարվածի Իրանին:


Որ ուշադրություն դարձնեք, մենք ոչ մի այլ ռազմական կազմակերպության, խոշոր տնտեսական միության անդամության հայտ չենք ներկայացնում` անգամ ԵՄ-ին: Մենք մեր չափը, կոպիտ ասած, գիտենք: Ինչքանով ես եմ հասկանում, ՀՀ կառավարությունը փորձում է ԵՄ-ի միջոցով դիվերսիֆիկացնել մեր տնտեսությունը, ու չի բացառվում, որ ինչ-որ փուլի հասնելուց հետո ՌԴ-ն ՀՀ-ից "արտահանեն": Ես, իհարկե, դեռ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ինչպես են մեր մոնոպոլներին ստիպելու մեր շուկան բացել, բայց ԵՄ-ի հետ համաձայնագիրը ստորագրելուց հետո մերոնք այլ տարբերակ չունեն: Ու մի մտածեք, թե ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ իմ անկախ երկրում օտար պետության ռազմաբազա կա: Ուղղակի ռեալ եմ նայում միջազգային առկա գործընթացներին, որոնք այդքան էլ ուրախացնող չեն: Իրանում նախագահական ընտրությունները քչից-շատից լավ էին կազմակերպված, բայց արդյո՞ք դա ԱՄՆ-ի մոտեցումներում ինչ-որ բան կփոխի: Ես ուղղակի համոզված եմ (լավ, 99%), որ հայ-ադր հնարավոր պատերազմի դեպքում Վրաստանը սահմանը փակելու է: Ո՞վ է մեզ օգնելու: Իրանը մի կողմ թողնենք, հստակ չի դիրքորոշումը: Աշխարհի երեսին երկու պետություն կա, ով միշտ պատրաստ է զորք մտցնել Հայաստան (տարածաշրջան)` ՌԴ, Թուրքիա: Լավ, էս վերլուծական մասը թողնենք: Ուզում եմ միայն, որ ճիշտ հասկանաք. ՆԱՏՕ-ն անգամ Վրաստանին չի ընդունում, այն դեպքում, երբ արևմտյան ներդրումներով ցեմենտել են երկիրը, Հայաստանը շանս չունի: Ու Հայաստանը ընտրություն էլ չունի: ՆԱՏՕ-ից հրավեր չի եկել, որ մենք էլ էստեղ քննարկենք: Եթե հետաքրքիր է ՆԱՏՕ-ին անդամակցելու փուլերը, կարող եմ գրել: Միայն ասեմ, որ մենք ամենաառաջին` անհատական գործընկերության փուլում ենք:

----------

Եկվոր (01.10.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, Հայաստանն ինքնաբավ պետություն չի, հետևաբար և ինքնաբավ բանակ կամ պաշտպանական համակարգ ունենալ չի կարող… երկրի անվտանգությունը մենակ բանակը չի, այլ ֆինանսական ու տնտեսական ֆակտորներն էլ միասին… 
> 
> Հայաստանն էսօր ինքն իրա չի կարող պաշտպանել, անգամ եթե կռվենք միայն "հակառակորդի դեմ"… իսկ էպիսի դեպք երբեք պատմության մեջ չի եղել ու չի լինելու… անհնար ա… մենք պետք ա ռեալ նայենք վիճակին… 
> 
> Հայաստանն էսօր գնում ա հստակ ոչնչացման…


Միայն "հակառակորդի դեմ"-ը նշել ես` ցանկանալով ասել, որ մեկ ճակատով հնարավոր չի՞, թե՞ ներքին թշնամիներ էլ են լինում:

Մեֆ, մենք ինքնաբավ ենք` ռազմական առումով  :Jpit:  Համաձայն եմ, որ անվտանգությունը միայն ռազմական բաղադրիչով չի, բայց հակառակորդն էլ բավականին անֆայմ ա` իր տնտեսությունը կազմակերպելու առումով: Մենք կորած կլինեինք, եթե ճապոնացիների նման հակառակորդ-հարևան ունենայինք:

----------

Եկվոր (01.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Միայն "հակառակորդի դեմ"-ը նշել ես` ցանկանալով ասել, որ մեկ ճակատով հնարավոր չի՞, թե՞ ներքին թշնամիներ էլ են լինում:
> 
> Մեֆ, մենք ինքնաբավ ենք` ռազմական առումով  Համաձայն եմ, որ անվտանգությունը միայն ռազմական բաղադրիչով չի, բայց հակառակորդն էլ բավականին անֆայմ ա` իր տնտեսությունը կազմակերպելու առումով: Մենք կորած կլինեինք, եթե ճապոնացիների նման հակառակորդ-հարևան ունենայինք:


Այ սրա հետ հաստատ հետդ համաձայն եմ: Մեր բախտը մի բանում ա բերել - Ադրբեջանն ավելի ֆուֆլո երկիր ա, քան մենք  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այ սրա հետ հաստատ հետդ համաձայն եմ: Մեր բախտը մի բանում ա բերել - Ադրբեջանն ավելի ֆուֆլո երկիր ա, քան մենք


հա… իրանք շատանւմ են մենք չէ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Միայն "հակառակորդի դեմ"-ը նշել ես` ցանկանալով ասել, որ մեկ ճակատով հնարավոր չի՞, թե՞ ներքին թշնամիներ էլ են լինում:
> 
> Մեֆ, մենք ինքնաբավ ենք` ռազմական առումով  Համաձայն եմ, որ անվտանգությունը միայն ռազմական բաղադրիչով չի, բայց հակառակորդն էլ բավականին անֆայմ ա` իր տնտեսությունը կազմակերպելու առումով: Մենք կորած կլինեինք, եթե ճապոնացիների նման հակառակորդ-հարևան ունենայինք:


մեր նման երկրները երբեք միայն հակառակորդի դեմ չեն կռվում, միշտ էլ լինում ա մեկից ավելի կողմերի մասնակցություն… թե փողով, թե զենքով թե զորքով… Հայաստանն ինքնաբավ երկիր չի ամեն իմաստով… աշխարհում մի ձեռի վրա կարելի ա հաշվել թե քանի հատ ինքնաբավ երկիր կա էն էլ սաղ մատներդ չես օգտագործի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ուրիշ ո՞վ է մեր դաշնակիցը: Եկեք ռեալ նայենք: *Դե յուրե, դե ֆակտո ՌԴ-ն ա*:
> 
> Կետերով նշեմ ռուսական ռազմական գործոնի դերը սկզբում ՀՀ մասով, հետո` գլոբալ.
> 1) ՀՀ-ՌԴ դաշինք, որը մեր անվտանգության հիմնական բաղադրիչներից երկրորդն է` մեր բանակից հետո,
> ՌԴ-ն ունի ռազմաբազա ՀՀ-ում, որը վերջին պայմանագրով կարծեմ իրավունք ստացավ գործել, եթե ՀՀ-ին օգնություն պետք լինի:
> 2) ՀԱՊԿ, որը մեր համատեղ դաշինքն է, և որտեղ ակտիվ են ՀՀ-ն և ՌԴ-ն, մի քիչ էլ Բելառուսը,
> այս դաշինքի շրջանակներում ՀՀ-ն գնում է զենք-զինամթերք` ինքնարժեքով կամ շուկայականից էականորեն էժան գներով (չեմ ասում` նվիրում են մեզ, որովհետև դա այդպես չէ),
> այս դաշինքի շրջանակներում ՀՀ-ն մասնակցում է զորավարժությունների` բոլոր մակարդակներով, ինչի արդյունքում մեր զինվորները էական փորձ են կուտակում, զորավարժություններ կազմակերպվում են նաև ՀՀ-ում,
> 3) ԱՊՀ շրջանակներում գործող Սահմանապահ զորքերի հրամանատարությունը: Այսքանով բավարարվենք` ՀՀ մասով:
> ...


ոչ դե յուրե և ոչ էլ դե ֆակտո… տենց բան գոյություն չունի… Ռուսաստանն ուղղակի մեզ օգտագործում ա փիս ձևի… մենք էլ փիս ձևի օգտագործվում ենք… ու էդտեղ մենք ենք մեղավոր… ես ռուսաստանի հետ դաշնակցելու խնդիր չունեմ, նույնիսկ պարտադիր ա… բայց մեր երկիրն ու ժողովուրդն էսօր տառացիորեն բռնաբարվում ա էդ մանկապղծի կողմից… ու մենք դա համարում ենք նորմալ…

----------

Աթեիստ (27.06.2013), Ներսես_AM (27.06.2013), Տրիբուն (27.06.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հա… իրանք շատանւմ են մենք չէ…


Ընգեր, երկրի ֆուֆլո լիլնել կամ լինելը շատանալով որ որոշվեր, աշխարհի ամենալավ երկրները Բանգլադեշն ու Նիգերիան կլինեին: Շատանալը ստեղ վաբշե կապ չունի: Իրանք ֆուֆլո են, բայց շատանում են, մենք ֆուֆլո ենք, բայց քչանում ենք: Իտոգում, մենք կարող ա չլինենք, ու մի ֆուֆլո երկրով պակաս կլինի աշխարհը, իսկ Ադրբեջանը մեծ ֆուֆլո երկիր կլինի, ու մի հատ մեծ ֆուֆլո երկրով ֆուֆլո երկրների թիվը կավելանա: Գլոբալ որ նայում ես խնդրին, մենք ավելի մեծ օգուտ ենք տալիս միջազգային հանրությանը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ոչ դե յուրե և ոչ էլ դե ֆակտո… տենց բան գոյություն չունի… Ռուսաստանն ուղղակի մեզ օգտագործում ա փիս ձևի… մենք էլ փիս ձևի օգտագործվում ենք… ու էդտեղ մենք ենք մեղավոր… ես ռուսաստանի հետ դաշնակցելու խնդիր չունեմ, նույնիսկ պարտադիր ա… բայց մեր երկիրն ու ժողովուրդն էսօր տառացիորեն բռնաբարվում ա էդ մանկապղծի կողմից… ու մենք դա համարում ենք նորմալ…


Մենք սովոր ենք, բան չկա  :LOL:  Հիմա որ հարցում անցկացնես Հայաստանում, թե որ երկիրն ա ավելի լավ ու պուպուշ երկիր, Ռուսաստանը, թե ասենք Ֆինլանդիան, 85%-ը կպատասխանի Ռուսաստանը, այնպես ինչպես 60%-ը ձայն ա տալիս ՀՀԿ-ին: Հետո էլ կհիմնավորեն, որ մենք Ռուսաստանի գազ ենք ստանում, ու ինքը մեզ թուրքերից պաշտպանում ա, ջհանդամ թե չի միզում վրեքս առիթ անառիթ: Այնպես ինչպես Լֆիկը գործ ա տալիս իրա Սիթիում, համ էլ մեկ ու մեջ իրա խանութից թողնում ա իրա աշխատողները զեղչով սռոկն անցած կալբաս առնեն: Բա Լֆիկին չընտրենք, ու՞մ ընտրենք… Հընգեեեեեեեեեր, մենք գույություն ունենալու իրավունք չունենք: Ես էս վերջերս գնալով ավելի եմ հակվում մեր Լիոնի (ականջը կանչի) էն թեզին, որ մենք 40.000 տարվա ազգ ենք: Մենակ սենց հին ու մաշված ազգը կարա սենց անպիտան լինի:

----------

keyboard (27.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (27.06.2013), Ներսես_AM (27.06.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մարդիկ թերահավատորեն են մոտենում Հայաստանի` ԵՄ գործընկեր լինելուն, բայց առկա գործընթացները լրիվ հակառակի մասին են վկայում: ՀՀ կառավարությունը, ինչքան էլ քննադատեն, միևնույն է, տնտեսական գծով հստակ գնում է դեպի ԵՄ, ՀՍՏԱԿ: Ասոցիացման պայմանագրի դրույթների համաձայնեցումը գրեթե ավարտվել է: Ուկրաինան այս պահին մեզնից ոչ շահավետ վիճակում է գտնվում, ու անգամ ԵՄ Հանձնաժողովը կասկածներ ունի, որ ԵՄ Խորհրդարանը կարող է Ուկրաինայի հետ պայմանագիրը ուղղակի չվավերացնել: Իսկ այս փուլում Խորհրդարանի կողմից մերժվելը կնշանակի, որ բանակցությունները նորից պետք է սկսվեն... եթե սկսվեն, որովհետև բավականին երկար ժամանակ է պահանջվելու նորից նմանատիպ համաձայնագրի ստորագրմանը հասնելը: Ինձ թվում է, որ մեր կառավարությունն էլ ՌԴ քաղաքականությունից բավականին դժգոհ է, և առանց այդ մասին բարձրաձայնելու` ուղղակի արագացնում է իր քայլերը` Ասոցիացման համաձայնագիրը կնքելու ուղղությամբ:
> 
> ԵՄ-ն այլ արժեհամակարգ է, մեզ բավականին լուրջ մարտահրավերներ են սպասվում, եթե բարեհաջող ավարտվի այս գործընթացը, ուղղակի երկարաժամկետ շահերի տեսանկյունից ԵՄ-ն չես համեմատի Կենտրոնական Ասիայի պետությունների հետ նույն համակարգում լինելու հետ: Այստեղ միակ լուրջ հարցը անվտանգությունն է, որը ԵՄ-ն չի կարող ապահովել: Այդ հարցում, միևնույն է, կախյալ ենք մնում ՌԴ-ից: Փաստացի, մերոնք ուզում են ռազմական ոլորտում մնալ ՌԴ հետ, բայց տնտեսական, իրավական... հարցերում` ԵՄ համակարգում: Եթե մերոնք կարողանան մինչև վերջ տանել բալանսավորման այս գիծը, շատ լավ կլինի:
> 
> ԵՄ-ն յոթ ստրատեգիական համագործակցության համաձայնագրեր ունի, որոնցից մեկը ՌԴ-ի հետ: Այսինքն` ՌԴ-ն ինքը ԵՄ-ի հետ նման մակարդակի հարաբերություններ ունի: Ռուսաստանը միշտ էլ ամբիցիոզ պետություն է եղել: Այսօր էլ վստահ և շատ պարզ հայտարարում է, որ ՆԱՏՕ-ի հետագա ընդլայնումը ՌԴ-ի համար անընդունելի է: Իհարկե, մեր բանակը լիովին պատրաստ է` մեզ պաշտպանելու, սա լուրջ, որովհետև մենք ինքնաբավ ենք, բայց քանի որ երաշխիք չկա, որ մենք հնարավոր պատերազմի դեպքում կռվելու ենք միայն մեկ հակառակորդի դեմ, և որ ռազմամթերքի մատակարարումը լինելու է կանոնավոր, ռազմական դաշինքի մեջ լինելը շատ կարևոր է: Ռուսաստանը, թեև նվիրվածությամբ աչքի չի ընկնում, այս պահին միակ ռեալ դաշնակիցն է` ՀՀ-ի համար, ինչ հակափաստարկներ էլ բերեք:


Աստղո ջան, լրջին ես տալիս: Էս ամեն ինչը տեղի ա ունեցել մի պարզ պատճառով: Մեր գյոռմամիշները իրանց սեփականությունը, բիզնեսները ու հավիտենական իշխանությունը պահելու համար մեզ հավիտյանս հավիտենից սեքսուալ ստրուկի կարգավիճակով Հալեպի շուկայում նվիրել են ռուսներին: Տարրական մի հատ օրինակ: Հայաստան-Իրան գազամուղից մի հատ մեծ շուխուռ սարքեցինք, էտքան մեջը փող դրեցինք, որ վերջում գազամուղի հաստությունը լինի մատիս հաստության, ու էտ գազամուղն էլ նվիրենք Գազպրոմին, ու էտ գազամուղով Հայաստան մի սանտիմետր խորանարդ գազ չմտնի: Էտ էն դեպքում, երբ ալամ աշխարհը սպասում էր, որ դարա կարա հանգիստ Հայաստան-Վրաստան-Սև ծովով Եվրոպայի համար այլընտրանքային գազամատակարարման աղբոյւր հանդիսանա: Այսինքն, մենք ոչ միայն գազի տրանզիտ երկիր չդառանանք, այլ նույնիսկ մեր համար գազ չենք կարում Իրանից ներմուծենք: 

Էս գազամուղը կարաս պրոյեկտես հայ-ռուսական հարաբերությունների բոլոր ասպեկտների վրա, նաև ռազմական համագործակցության վրա: Տաջիկստանի նման երկիրը, որը աշխարհի ամենավտանգավոր տեղերից մեկում ա ու սահմանակցում ա Աֆղանստանին, իրա երկրում ռուսական բազան պահելու համար ռուսներից փող ա վերցնում; Մենք համ ձրի թողում ենք մնան, համ էլ մեր սաղ սեփականությունն ենք տալիս, համ էլ թանկ գազ ենք առնում, համ էլ էշի հայացքով նայում ենք, թե ոնց են Ռուսները Ադրբեջանին զինում: Ու էսքանից հետո Ռուսաստանի անվանում ենք դաշնակից: Թող հելնի ու տենց դաշնակիցը ռադ լինի ստեղից, մենք մեր գլխի ճարը կտենանք: Առաջին համաշխարհայինի ժամանակ էտ դաշնակիցը մեզ արդեն մի հատ լավ դաս տվել ա: Աստված չանի մի հատ էլ տա, ու էլ Հայաստան չի լինի: Էսօրվա 30.000 քառակուսի կիլոմետր Հայաստանը Ռուսաստանի շնորքն ա: 

Ու ես չեմ հավատում, որ Սերժը կամ իրա կառավարությունը կարան որևէ բան անեն ԵՄ հետ ասոցացման համաձայնագիրը ստորագրելու ուղղությամբ ու հասնեն նրան, որ մենք Եվրազես չմտնենք: Եթե Սերժը էտքան բանը անի, երկու ոտով աչքս կմտնի ու անձամբ ես իրան կներեմ իրա սաղ մեղքերը: Բայց չեմ հավատում: Կա մարդկային տիպի ու որակի խնդիր: Մեր իշխանությունները մարդկային գյոռմամիշ տիպին են պատկանում, որոնց աշխարհայաղքը սահմանափակվում ա մի փոր լավ հացով, իսկ զարգացման ամենաերկար հեռանկարը վաղը չէ մյուս օրն ա: Մեր իշխանությունների համար Հայաստանը երկիր չի, հայրենիք չի - բիզնես ա, որը պատահական ձեռներն ա ընկել, ու որի մեջ մի քոռ կոպեկ չեն դրել, բայց փիս եկամուտ են ստանում: Իրանց մենակ հետաքրքրում ա էտ բիզնեսի կենսունակությունը: Իսկ Հայաստան բիզնեսի կեսնունակությունը, այն ձևով ինչ ձևով որ հիմա կա, կարա ապահովի մենակ Ռուսաստանը: Երկու միլիոն հայ ստեղից գնում ա Ռուսաստան խոպան, ընդեղից փող ա ղրգում, ստեղ մենք սուպերմարկետներում առևտուր ենք անում, իրանք ՝էտ փողերը վայելում են: Ձևի համար պետական բյուջե բան ենք պահում, որ երկրի տեսք ունենանք, բայց էտ բյուջե մյուջեն էլ հետո էլի լափում ենք: Պրիտոմ, լափած փողերն էլ հանում ենք օֆշորներ, որ երկրին գոնե մի քոռ կոպեկի օգուտ չտանք, քանի որ սովորել ենք, որ առանց փող դնելու պիտի փող սարքենք: 

Վոբշեմ, Աստղո ջան, անասուն երգիր ենք, եթիմ ժողովուրդ, տականք իշխանություններ: Իտոգում, վախենամ մեզ փրկություն չկա՝ ԵՄ կլինի, թե Ռուսաստան:

----------

ARMbrain (27.06.2013), Artgeo (27.06.2013), HardRock (04.09.2013), Աթեիստ (27.06.2013), Արէա (27.06.2013), Ներսես_AM (27.06.2013)

----------


## Tig



----------

One_Way_Ticket (27.06.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Էս ինչքան "սիրուն" բնորոշումներ եք կպցրել Հայաստանին  :Beee: 
Ես չեմ փորձելու հերքել ձեր ասածները, որովհետև ես չեմ կարող ասել, որ Բրյուսելը ուզբեկական քաղաք ա: Եթե անգամ "դաշնակից" եզրը չակերտների մեջ գրեմ, էությունը չի փոխվում, ՌԴ-ն մնում է այն ուժը, որի հետ կապել ենք մեր ռազմական համագործակցությունը: Ու եթե ժխտեք էլ, որ ՌԴ ռազմական աջակցության կարիքը ունենք, էլի էությունը չի փոխվում, որ առնվազն այն, որ մեր ռազմամթերքը ռուսական (ես կասեի անգամ` խորհրդային) շուկայից է, հետևաբար, առկա է կախվածություն: Ես որ հույսս մենակ մեր վրա եմ դնում` մեր բանակի. կարող եք այստեղ էլ պնդել, որ մենք անզոր ենք, բայց ես իմ կարծիքին կմնամ. մեր բանակը ի զորու է լուծել իր առջև դրված առաջադրանքները:

Ես չէի կարծում, որ մերոնք այսքան հեռուն կգնան, ու ասոցիացման համաձայնագրի ստորագրումը սարերի հետևում չի լինի` հենց նույն ռուսական գործոնի պատճառով: Բայց սա արդեն փաստ է, մեզ մնում է սպասել մի քանի ամիս` արդյունքները տեսնելու համար: Մինչ այժմ ԵՄ-ից ինչ փորձագետների, գիտնականների հետ զրուցել ենք, կարծիքը միանշանակ է եղել, որ Հայաստանի գործերը լավ են ընթանում, շանսերը մեծ են:

----------

Եկվոր (01.10.2013)

----------


## Artgeo

Ի դեպ, Աստղի հետ ինչ-որ չափով ես էլ եմ համաձայն։ Առաջ Վրաստանում Եվրամիության հետ կապված ինչ թեմայով խոսում էին, Վրաստան, Ուկրայինա էին ասում, վերջի 1-2 տարին Վրաստան, Հայաստան են ասում։ Կարող ա, ինչ-որ բան կա, ինչ մենք չգիտենք  :Dntknw:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես չէի կարծում, որ մերոնք այսքան հեռուն կգնան, ու ասոցիացման համաձայնագրի ստորագրումը սարերի հետևում չի լինի` հենց նույն ռուսական գործոնի պատճառով: Բայց սա արդեն փաստ է, մեզ մնում է սպասել մի քանի ամիս` արդյունքները տեսնելու համար: Մինչ այժմ ԵՄ-ից ինչ փորձագետների, գիտնականների հետ զրուցել ենք, կարծիքը միանշանակ է եղել, որ Հայաստանի գործերը լավ են ընթանում, շանսերը մեծ են:


Աստղո ջան, քո էս ասածները ճիշտ կլինեին, եթե մենք արտաքին քաղաքականություն ունենայինք, իսկ մենք տենց բան չունենք: Մերը արտաքին քյանդրբազություն ա: Ոնց կարա ծուռբերան ու թլոշ ԱԳՆ փոխնախարար Քոչարյանը նորմալ երկրի արտաքին քաղաքականություն ներկայացնի: Մի հատ դրա ասածները կարդա Ասոցացման Համաձայնագրի մասին: Լեհաստանի նախագահը ուղիղ տեքստով մի բան ա ասում, էս ախմախը Լեհաստանի նախագահին հակադարձում ա, որ ինքը չի կարա իրա ասածները ապացուցի, ու ընկել ա բառախաղի հետևից: 

Ես անկեղծ ասեմ, ես փիս անհանգիստ եմ, ու լուրջ կասկածները ունեմ, որ մենք ի վերջո չենք ստորագրելու:

----------

Tig (29.06.2013), Ներսես_AM (29.06.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ի դեպ, Աստղի հետ ինչ-որ չափով ես էլ եմ համաձայն։ Առաջ Վրաստանում Եվրամիության հետ կապված ինչ թեմայով խոսում էին, Վրաստան, Ուկրայինա էին ասում, վերջի 1-2 տարին Վրաստան, Հայաստան են ասում։ Կարող ա, ինչ-որ բան կա, ինչ մենք չգիտենք


Տարօրինակ ա, քանի որ էս հարցում բոլորից առաջ Մոլդովոն ա, որի մասին արդեն խոսում են էն տոնով, որ ինքը կարող ա մի օր նաև ԵՄ անդամ դառնա: Մի բան, որը մեր, Վրաստանի, կամ Ուկրաինայի մասին գրեթե երբեք չեն ասում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս էլ նենց ձեռի հետ: 

Հանրությանը համոզելու համար, որ Մաքսային միությունը լավ բան է, իշխանությունները գործի են դրել անգամ Արտաշես Գեղամյանին: 

Եվրասիակա՞նը որն է

----------

Ներսես_AM (29.06.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ի դեպ, Աստղի հետ ինչ-որ չափով ես էլ եմ համաձայն։ Առաջ Վրաստանում Եվրամիության հետ կապված ինչ թեմայով խոսում էին, Վրաստան, Ուկրայինա էին ասում, վերջի 1-2 տարին Վրաստան, Հայաստան են ասում։ Կարող ա, ինչ-որ բան կա, ինչ մենք չգիտենք





> Տարօրինակ ա, քանի որ էս հարցում բոլորից առաջ Մոլդովոն ա, որի մասին արդեն խոսում են էն տոնով, որ ինքը կարող ա մի օր նաև ԵՄ անդամ դառնա: Մի բան, որը մեր, Վրաստանի, կամ Ուկրաինայի մասին գրեթե երբեք չեն ասում:


Ուկրաինայի մասով. նույն լեհական կողմը, որ ավանդաբար ԵՄ անդամների մեջ ամենա հակա ռուսականն է և Ուկրաինայի օգտին լոբբինգ էր անում, վատատեսական կարծիքներ է այսօր տարածում:
Ուկրաինան համարում են ամենա հուսալիից ամենա անհույս թեկնածու ճճ, որի հետ կստորագրվի համաձայնագիրը: Տիմոշենկոյի հարցն է շատ սուր դրված: ԵՄ-ի հետ համաձայնագրի ստորագրմանը կողմ են Լեհաստանը, Լիտվան, Սլովակիան, Չեխիան, Գերմանիան, դեմ են` Շվեդիան, Դանիան, Նիդերլանդները, Ֆինլանդիան: ԵՄ Խորհրդարանի պատգամավորների մեծամասնությունը դեմ է համաձայնագրի ստորագրմանը: Մյուս էական խնդիրն է Դոնեցկի կլանը, որը տնտեսական անկախություն ունի: Դե սերտ կապված է ռուս օլիգարխների հետ, եթե իրենք ռուս չեն, իհարկե, և խոչընդոտում են համաձայնագրի ստորագրմանը: Ուկրաինայի մասնագետ չեմ, չեմ փորձի լուրջ տեսակետներ գրել:

Մոլդովան, իրոք, առաջամարտիկն է: Ինքը ունի ընդգծված եվրոպամետ օրակարգ, 3 տարվա ընթացքում 15% տնտեսական աճ է արձանագրել: Ինքը անցած ա  :Jpit:  Բայց անդամության մասին խոսելը դեռ շուտ է, քանի որ հուլիսի 1-ին ԵՄ-ին միանում է Խորվաթիան, ու դրանից հետո երկար ժամանակ ԵՄ-ն չի խոսելու ընդլայնումից:




> Աստղո ջան, քո էս ասածները ճիշտ կլինեին, եթե մենք արտաքին քաղաքականություն ունենայինք, իսկ մենք տենց բան չունենք: Մերը արտաքին քյանդրբազություն ա: Ոնց կարա ծուռբերան ու թլոշ ԱԳՆ փոխնախարար Քոչարյանը նորմալ երկրի արտաքին քաղաքականություն ներկայացնի: Մի հատ դրա ասածները կարդա Ասոցացման Համաձայնագրի մասին: Լեհաստանի նախագահը ուղիղ տեքստով մի բան ա ասում, էս ախմախը Լեհաստանի նախագահին հակադարձում ա, որ ինքը չի կարա իրա ասածները ապացուցի, ու ընկել ա բառախաղի հետևից: 
> 
> Ես անկեղծ ասեմ, ես փիս անհանգիստ եմ, ու լուրջ կասկածները ունեմ, որ մենք ի վերջո չենք ստորագրելու:


Իմ իմանալով` Շավարշ Քոչարյանը ԱՊՀ երկրների հարցերով ԱԳՆ տեղակալն ա, թե ինչու է ամեն հարց-պատասխանին ինքը մասնակցում, չեմ հասկանում:
Քոչարյանի մեկնաբանությունը թողնենք մի կողմ: Ու իր մեկնաբանությունները մենակ ԱՊՀ կոնտեքստում կկարդաք, հենց Եվրոպայից կամ այլ տարածաշրջաններից խոսի, ալիքը փոխեք: Եվրասիականը ես նմանեցնում եմ ԱՊՀ-ին, որը, մեղմ ասած, արդյունավետությամբ աչքի չի ընկնում ու նույնացվում է Ռուսաստանի հետ, չգիտես` ինչու, ու դրա համար էր, որ Վրաստանը վրաց-ռուսական պատերազմից հետո միանգամից դուրս գալու մասին հայտարարեց ՃՃ: Ասոցիացման համաձայնագրի կնքմանը կարող է խոչընդոտել ոչ միայն ՌԴ-ն ուղղակի, այլև` մեր "Դոնեցկյան կլանները", որովհետև համաձայնագրի ստորագրումից ու ուժի մեջ մտնելուց հետո իրենք նոր սկսելու են հասկանալ, թե ինչ է շուկան:

Տրիբուն ջան, ընդունում եմ, որ շատ խնդիրներ ունենք, որ արտաքին քաղաքականությունն էլ բացառություն չէ, բայց դե մեր ամբողջ պատմությունն է բալանսավորման պատմություն եղել: Եթե հետ գնանք անգամ հազարամյակներով, միշտ էլ փորձել ենք երկու հզոր տերությունների միջև մեր տեղը պահել: Միշտ չէ, որ ստացվել է, գոնե այս անգամ պատմության դասերը լավ կիրառենք:

----------


## Ambrosine

Սա էլ ամենաթարմ հոդվածը` փարատելու որոշ կասկածներ: Հոդվածը հայերենով չկար ոնց-որ:

Երևանը վստահ է` ԵՄ-ի հետ ասոցիացման համաձայնագրի հարցում

----------


## My World My Space

Մի շատ հետաքրքիր նյուանս կա էս հարցում, որին ոչ մեկ ինչ-որ ուշադրություն չի դարձնում։ 
Եվրազէս-ի հիմնական խաղացողներից մեկը՝ մեր հարևանի եղբայրական Ղազախստանը, Հայաստանի մասնակցության հարցում պարտադիր պայման ա դրել ԼՂՀ հետ սահմանային ռեժիմի ստեղծումը։ Ռուսաստանը մի կողմից չի կարա անտեսի Եվրազէս-ի էդ կարևոր մասնակցի պահանջը, մյուս կողմից էլ չի կարա Հայաստանին ստիպի սահմանային ռեժիմ ստեղծել ԼՂՀ հետ, քանի որ այդ քայլը ռազմավարական դաշնակցի նկատմամբ «հուշտ» կանի իրա մյուս դաշնակից ու բարեկամ երկրներին, մյուս կողմից էլ կստացվի ԵԱՀԿ մանդատից դուրս ճնշում Հայաստանի նկատմամբ, ուստի նաև բացահայտ առճակատում արևմուտքի հետ։
Ռուսաստանին էս փուլում մնում ա միայն որոշակիորեն առկախել Հայաստանի մասնակցության հարցը, սահմանափակվելով միայն այդ մասին խոսելով։ 
Էդ ընթացքում Հայաստանին մնում ա խորացնել համագործակցությունը ԵՄ հետ, մանավանդ, որ ԵՄ-ն ԼՂՀ հետ կապված սահմանափակումներ համենայնդեպս առայժմ չի դրել։

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2

----------

keyboard (08.07.2013), Աթեիստ (08.07.2013), Ներսես_AM (08.07.2013), Տրիբուն (08.07.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Մի կողմից ասում ես, Ղասախստանն ո՞ւն շունն ա, որ մեր առաջ տենց պահանջներ դնի, բայց որ մտածում ես, դրանց էդ պահանջի պատճառով պտի ռուսաստանի ձեռքերը կապնվեն ...
Ինչ փրփուրներից ենք կախվում անլոռուգլուխ կառավարության պատճառով։

----------

keyboard (08.07.2013), My World My Space (08.07.2013), Ներսես_AM (08.07.2013), Տրիբուն (08.07.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Չէի ցանկանա Արցախի հարցը քննարկել, բայց որ սադրում եք  :Jpit: 
Կառավարության վրա ցեխ շպրտելուց առաջ ինչու՞ չեք դիտարկում այն հանգամանքը, որ Արցախի հարցը հենց այն լավագույն հաղթաթուղթն է, որը օգտագործելով Մաքսային միության մեջ չենք մտնում, մյուսը` ընդհանուր սահման չունենալն է. հակառակ դեպքում մենք հաջողություն էինք ասելու Ասոցիացման համաձայնագրին, որովհետև այս պահին էլ ռուսական որոշ շրջանակներ պահանջում են հայերից հայտարարել` Մաքսային միությանը անդամակցելու մեր պատրաստակամության մասին: Լավ էլ կառավարությունը օգտագործել ա, ի՞նչ եք ուզում: Հեշտ եք պատկերացնում ՀՀ-ՌԴ առճակատումը. մենք էդ տրամաչափի պետություն չենք:

Բացի այդ, Ղազախստանը շատ ճիշտ պայման ա դրել. շնորհակալություն իրեն  :Jpit: : Օրինակը բերեմ Տաջիկստանի վրա: Արդեն 3 տարի է կարծեմ դիմել են անդամության համար, բայց Եռյանկը չի ընդունում` հենց նույն սահմանների պատճառով: Տաջիկստանը սահմանակից է Աֆղանստանին, որի հետ սահմանը մեղմ ասած` անորոշ է, լի վտանգներով ու մարտահրավերներով (կլանային խմբեր, զինված խմբավորումներ, տրաֆիքինգ...), իսկ եթե Մաքսային միությունը ցանկանում է գործել հստակ, ուրեմն պետք է ունենա հստակ սահմաններ. դա շատ կարևոր պայման է: Ուշադրություն դարձրեք, որ Հայաստանը նույն պայմանը, որ Արցախը ՀՀ-ի հետ մտնի Մաքսային միության կազմ, չի դրել ԵՄ-ի առաջ: Անգամ որոշակի տարաձայնություններ կան Տաջիկստանի, Ղրղզըստանի և Մաքսային միության միջև, քանի որ իրենք ամեն ինչ անում են` այնտեղ հայտնվելու համար, իսկ Եռյակը Ուկրաինայի ու Հայաստանի հետևից է ընկել` փորձելով "բերման ենթարկել": Ինձ թվում է, որ սա կարևոր խթան կլինի ԵՄ-ի համար` արագացնելու ամբողջ գործընթացը:

Այնպես որ, մեր կառավարությունը այս պահի դրությամբ դրական քայլերով է առաջ գնում դեպի Ասոցիացման համաձայնագրի ստորագրմանը:

----------

My World My Space (09.07.2013)

----------


## Tig

Ինչոր տեղ ռուսամետ կողմնորոշման երանգ ունեցող, բայց լիքը մտածելու տեղիք տվող հոդված:

*ԴՈՒՔ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔ ՉՈՒՆԵՔ ԴԱՍԵՐ ՉՔԱՂԵԼՈՒ 1920 Թ-Ի 1-ԻՆ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԿՈՐԾԱՆՈՒՄԻՑ, ՊԱՐՈՆ ՍԵՐԺ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆ*

----------

dvgray (25.08.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչոր տեղ ռուսամետ կողմնորոշման երանգ ունեցող, բայց լիքը մտածելու տեղիք տվող հոդված:
> 
> *ԴՈՒՔ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔ ՉՈՒՆԵՔ ԴԱՍԵՐ ՉՔԱՂԵԼՈՒ 1920 Թ-Ի 1-ԻՆ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԿՈՐԾԱՆՈՒՄԻՑ, ՊԱՐՈՆ ՍԵՐԺ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆ*


Տիգ ջան, խոսքս անձամբ քեզ չի ուղղված, բայց ինձ մոտ տպավորություն է, թե հայերով ավելի շատ ենք անհանգստանում Ռուսաստանի շահերի համար, քան` ինքը Ռուսաստանը: Անընդհատ բզբզում ենք, որ Ռուսաստանը միջամտի: Բարձր մակարդակով Ռուսաստանը չի գնահատել ՀՀ քայլերը որպես պրոարևմտյան և հատկապես` հակառուսական:

Ես շատ ուրախացա, որ վերջապես մեր երկրի իրավիճակը համեմատվեց 1-ին հանրապետության հետ. ես հաճախ եմ զուգահեռներ անցկացնում: Բայց էստեղ մի հանգամանք է բաց թողնված. այն ժամանակ մենք կատարյալ կործանման եզրին էինք (եթե ուսումնասիրեք, կտեսնեք, որ երկրում այլևս կատու, շուն չէր մնացել, դեպքեր են եղել, երբ մեռած մարդու միս էին ուտում + ցեղասպանությունից մազապուրծ մեր գաղթականները), իսկ իշխանությունը Քաջազնունուց հետո մի խնդիր ուներ` պահել անկախությունը: Այն ժամանակ Ռուսաստան չկար, կային երեք ռուսաստաններ, ՀՀ-ն չգիտեր ում հետ հարաբերություններ հաստատել, ում հետ բանակցել: Ի վերջո Դենիկինի Կամավորական բանակի հետ էին համագործակցում, փամփուշտ ստանում, հաց ստանում: Բայց Դենիկինը ոչ խորհրդային ուժ էր, ինքը պարտվեց, Կարմիր բանակը կանգնեց սահմաններին ու վերջնագիր ներկայացրեց` կոպիտ ասած, իսկ հետո արդեն սկսեց կռվել մեր դեմ: Դե համեմատեք այսօրվա հետ: Մենք նման մարտահրավերի առաջ կանգնած չենք. իհարկե, ադրբեջանցիները մեր դեմ կռվելու են ռուսական զենքով, բայց դե մենք էլ ունենք: Այն ժամանակ Դաշնակցությունը այնքան էր տարված մոլուցքով, որ համաձայնության գնաց Թուրքիայի հետ` պահպանելու անկախությունը, որը, սակայն, պայմանագիրը կարդալուց հետո չէի անվանի անկախություն: Այստեղ, իհարկե, մի ուրիշ հանգամանք էլ կարող է լինել: Վստահ չեմ, բայց որպես վարկած կարող ենք կասկածել, որ Դաշնակցությունը խաբված էր ռուսներից, միգուցե նրանց էր մեղադրում ցեղասպանության իրագործումը թույլատրելու մեջ... չգիտեմ, բայց փաստ է, որ թուրքին գերադասեցին ռուսից:

Այսօր մենք դեպի թուրքը չենք գնում, մենք գնում ենք դեպի Եվրոպա. այդ մասին ոչ միայն Սերժ Սարգսյանն է հայտարարել: Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, կրթված լինելով ԽՍՀՄ-ում, գնում էր դեպի Արևմուտք: Ու, ընդհանրապես, Ռուսաստանը ինքը գնում է դեպի Եվրոպա: Մենք Վրաստանի պես կտրուկ քայլեր չենք անում, մենք լավ գիտենք մեր անվտանգության խնդիրների մասին: Մենք չենք հայտարարում ԵՄ-ին անդամակցելու մասին: Նման բովանդակությամբ համաձայնագիր ԵՄ-ի հետ ունի նաև Շվեյցարիան. ինքը սպառնալի՞ք է Ռուսաստանի շահերին, կամ դրանով դառնում է ԵՄ անդա՞մ: Եթե կանգնենք ինչ-որ լուրջ խնդրի առաջ, այն ժամանակ կսկսենք լուծումներ որոնել: Մեր հասարակությունը հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ժամանակ ցույց տվեց, որ կարող է իր կամքը թելադրել: Իսկ հիմա ոչ թե պետք է Ռուսաստանին մատնացույց անենք, թե ինքը ինչ պետք է անի, կամ ցույց տանք, թե մենք դժվարին ընտրության առաջ ենք, այլ պետք է քաջալերենք կառավարությանը նախաստորագրել ու հետո ձեռնամուխ լինել վավերացման գործընթացին:

----------

Chilly (31.08.2013), Moonwalker (24.08.2013), My World My Space (24.08.2013), Tig (24.08.2013), Ձայնալար (24.08.2013), Տրիբուն (25.08.2013)

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ ջան, խոսքս անձամբ քեզ չի ուղղված, բայց ինձ մոտ տպավորություն է, թե հայերով ավելի շատ ենք անհանգստանում Ռուսաստանի շահերի համար, քան` ինքը Ռուսաստանը: Անընդհատ բզբզում ենք, որ Ռուսաստանը միջամտի: Բարձր մակարդակով Ռուսաստանը չի գնահատել ՀՀ քայլերը որպես պրոարևմտյան և հատկապես` հակառուսական:
> 
> Ես շատ ուրախացա, որ վերջապես մեր երկրի իրավիճակը համեմատվեց 1-ին հանրապետության հետ. ես հաճախ եմ զուգահեռներ անցկացնում: Բայց էստեղ մի հանգամանք է բաց թողնված. այն ժամանակ մենք կատարյալ կործանման եզրին էինք (եթե ուսումնասիրեք, կտեսնեք, որ երկրում այլևս կատու, շուն չէր մնացել, դեպքեր են եղել, երբ մեռած մարդու միս էին ուտում + ցեղասպանությունից մազապուրծ մեր գաղթականները), իսկ իշխանությունը Քաջազնունուց հետո մի խնդիր ուներ` պահել անկախությունը: Այն ժամանակ Ռուսաստան չկար, կային երեք ռուսաստաններ, ՀՀ-ն չգիտեր ում հետ հարաբերություններ հաստատել, ում հետ բանակցել: Ի վերջո Դենիկինի Կամավորական բանակի հետ էին համագործակցում, փամփուշտ ստանում, հաց ստանում: Բայց Դենիկինը ոչ խորհրդային ուժ էր, ինքը պարտվեց, Կարմիր բանակը կանգնեց սահմաններին ու վերջնագիր ներկայացրեց` կոպիտ ասած, իսկ հետո արդեն սկսեց կռվել մեր դեմ: Դե համեմատեք այսօրվա հետ: Մենք նման մարտահրավերի առաջ կանգնած չենք. իհարկե, ադրբեջանցիները մեր դեմ կռվելու են ռուսական զենքով, բայց դե մենք էլ ունենք: Այն ժամանակ Դաշնակցությունը այնքան էր տարված մոլուցքով, որ համաձայնության գնաց Թուրքիայի հետ` պահպանելու անկախությունը, որը, սակայն, պայմանագիրը կարդալուց հետո չէի անվանի անկախություն: Այստեղ, իհարկե, մի ուրիշ հանգամանք էլ կարող է լինել: Վստահ չեմ, բայց որպես վարկած կարող ենք կասկածել, որ Դաշնակցությունը խաբված էր ռուսներից, միգուցե նրանց էր մեղադրում ցեղասպանության իրագործումը թույլատրելու մեջ... չգիտեմ, բայց փաստ է, որ թուրքին գերադասեցին ռուսից:
> 
> Այսօր մենք դեպի թուրքը չենք գնում, մենք գնում ենք դեպի Եվրոպա. այդ մասին ոչ միայն Սերժ Սարգսյանն է հայտարարել: Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, կրթված լինելով ԽՍՀՄ-ում, գնում էր դեպի Արևմուտք: Ու, ընդհանրապես, Ռուսաստանը ինքը գնում է դեպի Եվրոպա: Մենք Վրաստանի պես կտրուկ քայլեր չենք անում, մենք լավ գիտենք մեր անվտանգության խնդիրների մասին: Մենք չենք հայտարարում ԵՄ-ին անդամակցելու մասին: Նման բովանդակությամբ համաձայնագիր ԵՄ-ի հետ ունի նաև Շվեյցարիան. ինքը սպառնալի՞ք է Ռուսաստանի շահերին, կամ դրանով դառնում է ԵՄ անդա՞մ: Եթե կանգնենք ինչ-որ լուրջ խնդրի առաջ, այն ժամանակ կսկսենք լուծումներ որոնել: Մեր հասարակությունը հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ժամանակ ցույց տվեց, որ կարող է իր կամքը թելադրել: Իսկ հիմա ոչ թե պետք է Ռուսաստանին մատնացույց անենք, թե ինքը ինչ պետք է անի, կամ ցույց տանք, թե մենք դժվարին ընտրության առաջ ենք, այլ պետք է քաջալերենք կառավարությանը նախաստորագրել ու հետո ձեռնամուխ լինել վավերացման գործընթացին:


Աստղ ջան, հա շատ մարդիկ կան, որ Հայաստանի շահը թողած Ռուսաստանի շահով են հետաքրքրված, բայց էս հոդվածում դա չնկատեցի: Ճիշտ է արդեն ասեցի, որ մի քիչ ռուսամետ է գրված, բայց դե դա չի խանգարում շատ բաներ ծանրութեթև անել:
Մեր խնդիրը կամ/կամ-ի մեջ է: Մենք և/և-ն ենք փորձում առաջ տանել, բայց տենց չի ստացվելու...

----------

dvgray (25.08.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, հա շատ մարդիկ կան, որ Հայաստանի շահը թողած Ռուսաստանի շահով են հետաքրքրված, բայց էս հոդվածում դա չնկատեցի: Ճիշտ է արդեն ասեցի, որ մի քիչ ռուսամետ է գրված, բայց դե դա չի խանգարում շատ բաներ ծանրութեթև անել:
> Մեր խնդիրը կամ/կամ-ի մեջ է: Մենք և/և-ն ենք փորձում առաջ տանել, բայց տենց չի ստացվելու...


Տիգ ջան, մինչ այս համաձայնագրի ի հայտ գալը բոլորս բողոքում էինք Ռուսաստանից, որ խեղդում է Հայաստանը, որ անգամ գները ցածր չի պահում դաշնակցի համար` հաշվի առնելով այն տնտեսական բլոկադան, որում գտնվում է Հայաստանը: Հիշում եմ զայրույթի պոռթկումը, երբ երկարացվեց ռուսական ռազմաբազայի` Հայաստանում մնալու ժամկետը: Իսկ հիմա, երբ հայտարարվեց, որ նման համաձայնագիր ենք պատրաստվում ստորագրել ԵՄ-ի հետ, բոլորը սկսեցին հակառակ ուղղությամբ հոդվածները գրել: ԵՄ-ն տնտեսական գիգանտ ա, ոչ մի ՌԴ, ոչ մի Բելառուս ու թյուրքական պետությունների խումբ չի կարող մրցակցել այս պահին ԵՄ-ի հետ: ՌԴ-ն մի  զենք ունի` գազի վինտիլ, մի անգամ խելքին փչեց փակի. Եվրոպան սառեց, ռուսները իրենց հզոր զգացին, թե` տեսեք ինչ զենք ունենք: Եվրոպան էլ ասեց` դեռ կտեսնենք (Սոլանան շատ կոպիտ գնահատական տվեց), ու սկսեց այլընտրանքային ուղիներ փնտրել: Ու մի բան էլ. ՌԴ-ն խողովակաշարեր չի սարքում դեպի Չինաստան կամ այլ  զարգացող երկրներ, որոնց անհրաժեշտ է գազ, իր համար թիվ մեկ գործընկերը ԵՄ-ն է, որովհետև վճարում է միշտ և բարձր գներով: Այնպես որ ոչ թե միայն ԵՄ-ն է ՌԴ-ից կախված, այլև` ՌԴ-ն ԵՄ-ից:

Իհարկե հասկանում եմ քո տեսակետն էլ, հոդվածագրինն էլ, բոլոր մտավախություն ունեցողներինն էլ, բայց ամեն ինչ այդքան վատ չէ` ըստ իմ նախնական տպավորության: Սպասենք համաձայնագրի տեքստի հրապարակմանը, միայն այդ ժամանակ պարզ կլինի:

----------

Ներսես_AM (25.08.2013), Տրիբուն (25.08.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Տիգ ջան, խոսքս անձամբ քեզ չի ուղղված, բայց ինձ մոտ տպավորություն է, թե հայերով ավելի շատ ենք անհանգստանում Ռուսաստանի շահերի համար, քան` ինքը Ռուսաստանը: Անընդհատ բզբզում ենք, որ Ռուսաստանը միջամտի: Բարձր մակարդակով Ռուսաստանը չի գնահատել ՀՀ քայլերը որպես պրոարևմտյան և հատկապես` հակառուսական:


Շատ -շատ ես գերագնահատում մեր անհանգստության չափսերը:
Սա ընդամենը ինֆորմացրայի պակասից ա:  :Smile: 



> Ես շատ ուրախացա, որ վերջապես մեր երկրի իրավիճակը համեմատվեց 1-ին հանրապետության հետ. ես հաճախ եմ զուգահեռներ անցկացնում: Բայց էստեղ մի հանգամանք է բաց թողնված. այն ժամանակ մենք կատարյալ կործանման եզրին էինք (եթե ուսումնասիրեք, կտեսնեք, որ երկրում այլևս կատու, շուն չէր մնացել, դեպքեր են եղել, երբ մեռած մարդու միս էին ուտում + ցեղասպանությունից մազապուրծ մեր գաղթականները), իսկ իշխանությունը Քաջազնունուց հետո մի խնդիր ուներ` պահել անկախությունը: Այն ժամանակ Ռուսաստան չկար, կային երեք ռուսաստաններ, ՀՀ-ն չգիտեր ում հետ հարաբերություններ հաստատել, ում հետ բանակցել: Ի վերջո Դենիկինի Կամավորական բանակի հետ էին համագործակցում, փամփուշտ ստանում, հաց ստանում: Բայց Դենիկինը ոչ խորհրդային ուժ էր, ինքը պարտվեց, Կարմիր բանակը կանգնեց սահմաններին ու վերջնագիր ներկայացրեց` կոպիտ ասած, իսկ հետո արդեն սկսեց կռվել մեր դեմ: Դե համեմատեք այսօրվա հետ: Մենք նման մարտահրավերի առաջ կանգնած չենք. իհարկե, ադրբեջանցիները մեր դեմ կռվելու են ռուսական զենքով, բայց դե մենք էլ ունենք: Այն ժամանակ Դաշնակցությունը այնքան էր տարված մոլուցքով, որ համաձայնության գնաց Թուրքիայի հետ` պահպանելու անկախությունը, որը, սակայն, պայմանագիրը կարդալուց հետո չէի անվանի անկախություն: Այստեղ, իհարկե, մի ուրիշ հանգամանք էլ կարող է լինել: Վստահ չեմ, բայց որպես վարկած կարող ենք կասկածել, որ Դաշնակցությունը խաբված էր ռուսներից, միգուցե նրանց էր մեղադրում ցեղասպանության իրագործումը թույլատրելու մեջ... չգիտեմ, բայց փաստ է, որ *թուրքին գերադասեցին ռուսից:*


Դրա համար էլ  Դաշնակների այդ գործողությունը որակվեց որպես արկածախնդրություն ու մինչև հիմա Հայասատնում ժողովուրդը համատարած զզվում ա դաշնակներից:




> Այսօր մենք դեպի թուրքը չենք գնում, մենք գնում ենք դեպի Եվրոպա. այդ մասին ոչ միայն Սերժ Սարգսյանն է հայտարարել: Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, կրթված լինելով ԽՍՀՄ-ում, գնում էր դեպի Արևմուտք:


իսկ ինչու՞ եք այդպես "գնում" դեպի Եվրոպա: ինչ՞ մեղր ու կարագ են քսել "արևմուտքում": 
իմիջայլոց ասեմ, որ ըստ մարդկության դարավոր իմաստության, դժոխքը միշտ գտնվել է արևմուտքում, իսկ դրախտը արևելքում  :Yes: 




> Ու, ընդհանրապես, Ռուսաստանը ինքը գնում է դեպի Եվրոպա:


կատաստորֆիկ սխալ պատկերացում  :Smile: 
Հետելցինյան, Պուտինյան  Ռուսաստանը արդեն քանի տարի է ամուր կանգնած է իրա տեղում, այնտեղ ,որտեղ եղել է կանգնած միշտ, ու ոչ մի տեղ էլ չի պատրաստվում "գնալ": ու դա էլ պատճառը, ոոր գեյական աշխարհը խելացնորվել է, 
մի քիչ էլ համբերիր, ամեն ինչ կընկնի իրա տեղը: կարևորը, որ մենք էլի հայվանավարի կուլ չտանք անգլիական թույնը 




> Մենք Վրաստանի պես կտրուկ քայլեր չենք անում, մենք լավ գիտենք մեր անվտանգության խնդիրների մասին: Մենք չենք հայտարարում ԵՄ-ին անդամակցելու մասին: Նման բովանդակությամբ համաձայնագիր ԵՄ-ի հետ ունի նաև Շվեյցարիան. ինքը սպառնալի՞ք է Ռուսաստանի շահերին, կամ դրանով դառնում է ԵՄ անդա՞մ: Եթե կանգնենք ինչ-որ լուրջ խնդրի առաջ, այն ժամանակ կսկսենք լուծումներ որոնել: Մեր հասարակությունը հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ժամանակ ցույց տվեց, որ կարող է իր կամքը թելադրել: Իսկ հիմա ոչ թե պետք է Ռուսաստանին մատնացույց անենք, թե ինքը ինչ պետք է անի, կամ ցույց տանք, թե մենք դժվարին ընտրության առաջ ենք, այլ պետք է քաջալերենք կառավարությանը նախաստորագրել ու հետո ձեռնամուխ լինել վավերացման գործընթացին:


Եվրոպացի կոչված գոմիկախառն մասան Անդլիայի գլխավորությամբ, Հունաստանի, Իսպանիայի ու Պորտուգալիայի պես երկրները ստրկացրին: ֆրանսացիների պես ընտանքիը պաշտող ազգին ստիպին այլասերվել:...
մեզ ոչ թե կստրկացնեն, այլ ընդանրապես իրանց ստրուկների մոտ պրաստիտուտկա կստիպեն որ աշխատենք:
Խելքի արեք, քանի դեռ ուշ չի... 
Եթե ուզում եք որ Հայ, Հայաստան բառերը իրենց մեջ շարունակեն որևէ մի իմաստ պարունակել:
 :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Տիգ ջան, մինչ այս համաձայնագրի ի հայտ գալը բոլորս բողոքում էինք Ռուսաստանից, որ խեղդում է Հայաստանը, որ անգամ գները ցածր չի պահում դաշնակցի համար` հաշվի առնելով այն տնտեսական բլոկադան, որում գտնվում է Հայաստանը: Հիշում եմ զայրույթի պոռթկումը, երբ երկարացվեց ռուսական ռազմաբազայի` Հայաստանում մնալու ժամկետը: Իսկ հիմա, երբ հայտարարվեց, որ նման համաձայնագիր ենք պատրաստվում ստորագրել ԵՄ-ի հետ, բոլորը սկսեցին հակառակ ուղղությամբ հոդվածները գրել: *ԵՄ-ն տնտեսական գիգանտ ա, ոչ մի ՌԴ, ոչ մի Բելառուս ու թյուրքական պետությունների խումբ չի կարող մրցակցել այս պահին ԵՄ-ի հետ*: ՌԴ-ն մի  զենք ունի` գազի վինտիլ, մի անգամ խելքին փչեց փակի. Եվրոպան սառեց, ռուսները իրենց հզոր զգացին, թե` տեսեք ինչ զենք ունենք: Եվրոպան էլ ասեց` դեռ կտեսնենք (Սոլանան շատ կոպիտ գնահատական տվեց), ու սկսեց այլընտրանքային ուղիներ փնտրել: Ու մի բան էլ. ՌԴ-ն խողովակաշարեր չի սարքում դեպի Չինաստան կամ այլ  զարգացող երկրներ, որոնց անհրաժեշտ է գազ, իր համար թիվ մեկ գործընկերը ԵՄ-ն է, որովհետև վճարում է միշտ և բարձր գներով: Այնպես որ ոչ թե միայն ԵՄ-ն է ՌԴ-ից կախված, այլև` ՌԴ-ն ԵՄ-ից:
> 
> Իհարկե հասկանում եմ քո տեսակետն էլ, հոդվածագրինն էլ, բոլոր մտավախություն ունեցողներինն էլ, բայց ամեն ինչ այդքան վատ չէ` ըստ իմ նախնական տպավորության: Սպասենք համաձայնագրի տեքստի հրապարակմանը, միայն այդ ժամանակ պարզ կլինի:


Կյանքից բավականին հետ մնացած տեղեկություններ:
Հիմա Չինաստանը ու հնդասկտանը իրար հետ ավելի մեծ սպառողներ են, քան մնացած ամբողջ աշխարհը:
Շուկա ես ուզում, գնա Չինաստան, Հնդկաստան: ինչ՞ եք կպել անգլո-սաքսերին  :Smile: 
ես սաղ մերձավոր արևելքը ու արաբական աշխարհի հերը անիծին, էլի չեք ուզում տենաք՞:
Սա կատարյալ անմեղսունակություն ա: կարծես ոչ ականջ ունենք, ոչ աչք ունք, դաժեէ ոչ էլ հոտառություն... մենակ կամպյուտերային ծրագիր ա աշխատում մեր մոտ:

----------

Արշակ (30.08.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> ՌԴ-ն մի  զենք ունի` գազի վինտիլ, մի անգամ խելքին փչեց փակի. Եվրոպան սառեց, ռուսները իրենց հզոր զգացին, թե` տեսեք ինչ զենք ունենք: Եվրոպան էլ ասեց` դեռ կտեսնենք (Սոլանան շատ կոպիտ գնահատական տվեց), ու սկսեց այլընտրանքային ուղիներ փնտրել: Ու մի բան էլ. ՌԴ-ն խողովակաշարեր չի սարքում դեպի Չինաստան կամ այլ  զարգացող երկրներ, որոնց անհրաժեշտ է գազ, իր համար թիվ մեկ գործընկերը ԵՄ-ն է, որովհետև վճարում է միշտ և բարձր գներով: Այնպես որ ոչ թե միայն ԵՄ-ն է ՌԴ-ից կախված, այլև` ՌԴ-ն ԵՄ-ից:


Ռուսատանը մենակ 2010-ին 6 միլիադր զենքի պայմանագիր ա կնքել Վենեսուելայի հետ:  :Smile:  որից հետո ամենրիկացիքի  :Bad:  օրհնանքով Չավեսիը ռակից մեռավ:
ինֆորմացիոն սով ա քո գրածների մեջ: բացարձակ անտեղյակություն ժամանակակից Ռուսաստանից: Գոնե էս վերջին ռուս-չինական պայմանագրից պետք ա խաբար լիների: որով չինաստանի 35 տարով դառնում ա ռուսական նավթի սպառող: 
դա ամենակարևոր մեխերից մեկն էր, որ խփվեց անգլիական կայսրության դագաղին : երբ Չինաստանի նոր ղեկավարը թքած ունենալով իր ամենամեծ առևտրային պարտնյորենր -ամերիկայի ու եվրոապայի վրա , առաջին ու ամենակարևոր այցելությունը կատարել Ռուսաստան:
Նայիր լուրեր, լսիր աշխարհի մեծ երկրների ղեկավարներից ելույթները , ու բավական հորիզոններ կբացվի  :Smile: 

ու ընդանրապես, նայի թե ոնց ա կզցրին ազերիներին, իրանց դարցնելով ռուսական զենքի սպառող:  ու ընդ որում դրա դիմաց ոչ մի բան իրանց չտալով: ոչ մի բան, որը հայկական է  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եվրոպացի կոչված գոմիկախառն մասան Անդլիայի գլխավորությամբ, Հունաստանի, Իսպանիայի ու Պորտուգալիայի պես երկրները ստրկացրին: ֆրանսացիների պես ընտանքիը պաշտող ազգին ստիպին այլասերվել:...
> մեզ ոչ թե կստրկացնեն, այլ ընդանրապես իրանց ստրուկների մոտ պրաստիտուտկա կստիպեն որ աշխատենք:
> Խելքի արեք, քանի դեռ ուշ չի... 
> Եթե ուզում եք որ Հայ, Հայաստան բառերը իրենց մեջ շարունակեն որևէ մի իմաստ պարունակել:


Դիվ, դու Կանադայում մենակ ռուսական ու արաբական ալիքներ ես նայում երևի: Եթե մենք անգլաիական պրոպագանդայի ազդեցության վտանգի տակ ենք, ապա քեզ ռուսական պրոպագանդան վաղուց կերել ա:

----------

Ներսես_AM (26.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Ռուսատանը մենակ 2010-ին 6 միլիադր զենքի պայմանագիր ա կնքել Վենեսուելայի հետ*:  որից հետո ամենրիկացիքի  օրհնանքով Չավեսիը ռակից մեռավ:
> ինֆորմացիոն սով ա քո գրածների մեջ: բացարձակ անտեղյակություն ժամանակակից Ռուսաստանից: Գոնե էս վերջին ռուս-չինական պայմանագրից պետք ա խաբար լիների: որով չինաստանի 35 տարով դառնում ա ռուսական նավթի սպառող: 
> դա ամենակարևոր մեխերից մեկն էր, որ խփվեց անգլիական կայսրության դագաղին : երբ Չինաստանի նոր ղեկավարը թքած ունենալով իր ամենամեծ առևտրային պարտնյորենր -ամերիկայի ու եվրոապայի վրա , առաջին ու ամենակարևոր այցելությունը կատարել Ռուսաստան:
> Նայիր լուրեր, լսիր աշխարհի մեծ երկրների ղեկավարներից ելույթները , ու բավական հորիզոններ կբացվի 
> 
> ու ընդանրապես, նայի թե ոնց ա կզցրին ազերիներին, իրանց դարցնելով ռուսական զենքի սպառող:  ու ընդ որում դրա դիմաց ոչ մի բան իրանց չտալով: ոչ մի բան, որը հայկական է


Լավ կանես դու էլ մեկ մեկ լուրեր նայես: 

Հնդկաստանն էլ 10 միլիարդ զենքի պայմանագրից հրաժարվեց, քանի որ մատակարարված ռուսական ինքնաթիռները բռակ էին: Վենեսուելան էլ ռուսներից ա զենք առնում, քանի որ ամերիկացիները իրանց զենք չեն տա, ինչքան ուզում են փող տան: 

ՌԴ պաշտպանության նախարարության սկանդալներից երևի խաբար չես, որ ռազմական արդյունաբերությանն ուղղված միլիարդների մեծ մասը էն քո ասած կործանվող ո գոմիկ եվրոպաներում ռուս գեներալների վիլաներ ա դառել: Ու վաբշե, չեմ հասկանում թե էտ հզոր ու փառահեղ Ռուսաստանի կոռումպացված չինովնիկներն ու օլիգրախները ինչի են իրանց ու երկրի փողերը վիզ դրած տանում էտ փդած Եվրոպայում պահում: 

Ռուսաստանն էլ Չինաստանի հետ գազի պայմանաիր ա կնքում, քանի որ Եվրոպան արդեն ռուսական գազը մանրից փաթեթավորում ու ուղարկում ա գրողի ծոցը: Գերմանիան Nord Stream-ը սարքեց, բայց արդեն էլէկտրոէներգիայի 25%-ը հողմակայաններով ա ստանում ու մինչև 2020 թիվը 75%-ի հասցնելու: Ռուսաստանի գազը վաղը առնելու են մենակ ամենահետամնցա երկրները, կամ էլ Չինաստանի նման էկոլոգիայի վրա թքած ունեցող ու արագ զարգացողը: Ռուսաստանը մանրից արդեն նույնիսկ արևմուտքի չէ, այլ Չինաստանի հումքային կցորդ ա դառնում:

----------

Vardik! (26.08.2013), Ներսես_AM (26.08.2013), Վիշապ (26.08.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ռուսատանը մենակ 2010-ին 6 միլիադր զենքի պայմանագիր ա կնքել Վենեսուելայի հետ:  ...


Երկու տարածքով մեծ, բնակչությամբ նոսր, կոռումպացված, գաղափարապես խղճուկ երկրներ, որոնք մենակ կարողանում են իրենց նավթը ծախել ու զենք առնել կամ արտադրել, քաղաքացիներն էլ աղքատ, սոված ու բարոյալքված: Սրանց հետ Հայաստանը պրինցիպի նայվում ա:

----------

Տրիբուն (26.08.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ, դու Կանադայում մենակ ռուսական ու արաբական ալիքներ ես նայում երևի: Եթե մենք անգլաիական պրոպագանդայի ազդեցության վտանգի տակ ենք, ապա քեզ ռուսական պրոպագանդան վաղուց կերել ա:


Տրիբուն: երջանիկ կլինեի, եթե այդպես լիներ: ցավոք:
 մայիսը անցկացրել եմ ֆրանսիայում ու Բելգիայում: մասնակցել եմ անգամ միլիոնների ցույցին  :Smile:  ամեն ինչրց զատ մեծ հավես էր ֆրանսացների հետ միասին ցույց անելը, որտեղ հավաքվել էին բոլոր նորմալ ֆրանսիացիք, գյուղերից ու քաղաքներից...  :Love: 

ձեզ հակառուսկանությունը ու հակասերժականությունը լրիվ տարել ա... մի քիչ Աստծո տված զգայարաններից օգտվել սովորեք

----------

Եկվոր (02.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երկու տարածքով մեծ, բնակչությամբ նոսր, կոռումպացված, գաղափարապես խղճուկ երկրներ, որոնք մենակ կարողանում են իրենց նավթը ծախել ու զենք առնել *կամ արտադրել*, քաղաքացիներն էլ աղքատ, սոված ու բարոյալքված: Սրանց հետ Հայաստանը պրինցիպի նայվում ա:


Էս արտադրելու ունակությունն էլ 70-80-ականնեի իներցիայով ա դեռ գնում, ու շուտով մահանալույա: Ռուսական որ մի նոր հրթիռի փորձարկում առանց սկանդալի չի անցել վերջին քսան տարում - 10-ից 8-ը տրաքել ընկել են, մի քանիսը հենց նույն Պուծինի համար սարքած շոուներ ժամանակ: Պուծինը որ մի գրամ թասիբ ունենար, խառակիրի արած կլիներ: Բայց դա իրա տանձին չի, քանի որ հայրենասիրական ելույթներ ունենալով ու Բորոդինոյի ու Կուրսի ճակատամարտերի ներկայացումներ կազմելով սեփական ցարական ռեժիմն ա ամրացնում, հարստանում ա, կայֆավատ ա լինում, ու գահի վրա էլ մեռնելույա:

----------


## dvgray

> Լավ կանես դու էլ մեկ մեկ լուրեր նայես: 
> 
> Հնդկաստանն էլ 10 միլիարդ զենքի պայմանագրից հրաժարվեց, քանի որ մատակարարված ռուսական ինքնաթիռները բռակ էին: Վենեսուելան էլ ռուսներից ա զենք առնում, քանի որ ամերիկացիները իրանց զենք չեն տա, ինչքան ուզում են փող տան: 
> 
> ՌԴ պաշտպանության նախարարության սկանդալներից երևի խաբար չես, որ ռազմական արդյունաբերությանն ուղղված միլիարդների մեծ մասը էն քո ասած կործանվող ո գոմիկ եվրոպաներում ռուս գեներալների վիլաներ ա դառել: Ու վաբշե, չեմ հասկանում թե էտ հզոր ու փառահեղ Ռուսաստանի կոռումպացված չինովնիկներն ու օլիգրախները ինչի են իրանց ու երկրի փողերը վիզ դրած տանում էտ փդած Եվրոպայում պահում: 
> 
> Ռուսաստանն էլ Չինաստանի հետ գազի պայմանաիր ա կնքում, քանի որ Եվրոպան արդեն ռուսական գազը մանրից փաթեթավորում ու ուղարկում ա գրողի ծոցը: Գերմանիան Nord Stream-ը սարքեց, բայց արդեն էլէկտրոէներգիայի 25%-ը հողմակայաններով ա ստանում ու մինչև 2020 թիվը 75%-ի հասցնելու: Ռուսաստանի գազը վաղը առնելու են մենակ ամենահետամնցա երկրները, կամ էլ Չինաստանի նման էկոլոգիայի վրա թքած ունեցող ու արագ զարգացողը: Ռուսաստանը մանրից արդեն նույնիսկ արևմուտքի չէ, այլ Չինաստանի հումքային կցորդ ա դառնում:


հա ,գիտեոմ, կարևորը հայատանի լրբերալներն են... 
...
աբեր, արդեն գնացքից ոչ թե հետ էս մնացդել, այլ լրիվ դուրս ես ընկել

----------


## dvgray

> Երկու տարածքով մեծ, բնակչությամբ նոսր, *կոռումպացված, գաղափարապես խղճուկ երկրներ*, որոնք մենակ կարողանում են իրենց նավթը ծախել ու զենք առնել կամ արտադրել, քաղաքացիներն էլ աղքատ, սոված ու բարոյալքված: Սրանց հետ Հայաստանը պրինցիպի նայվում ա:


աչքտ մտած գերանը չես տենում, ուրիշի աչքի չոփից ես խոսում... տո ամերիկաից ու անգլիայից ավելի կոռումպացված երկիր կա՞ աշխարհում:
իսկ Ֆրանսիան, իտալիան, ... տո որ մեկը ասեմ... հոլիվուդյան սմբուլկի պարեր եք երգում  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն: երջանիկ կլինեի, եթե այդպես լիներ: ցավոք:
>  մայիսը անցկացրել եմ ֆրանսիայում ու Բելգիայում: մասնակցել եմ անգամ միլիոնների ցույցին  ամեն ինչրց զատ մեծ հավես էր ֆրանսացների հետ միասին ցույց անելը, որտեղ հավաքվել էին բոլոր նորմալ ֆրանսիացիք, գյուղերից ու քաղաքներից... 
> 
> ձեզ հակառուսկանությունը ու հակասերժականությունը լրիվ տարել ա... մի քիչ Աստծո տված զգայարաններից օգտվել սովորեք


Դիվ ջան, քո տեսածն ու աշխարհայացքն ու աշխարհըմբռնումը ոչ մեկս չունենք ..... 

Ֆրանսիացիների ցույցերի ժամանակ ես էլ եմ Փարիզում եղել, ու ոչ մի անգամ, ու մոտ ընկերներիցս մեկն էլ Փարիզի սոց-ծառայության վարչության պետն ա եղել, հիմիկվա պետին էլ ճանաչում եմ, հետն էլ ահագին զրից եմ արել, ու ահագին կարծիք եմ լսել, բացի ցույցերին բաց բերանով նայելուց: Ֆրանսիայում գեյ ամուսնությունների հարցը իրոք հասարակության մեջ լուրջ խմորումներ ա առաջացրել, բայց էտ վաբշե ու վաբշե ու վաբշե չի նաշանակում, որ Ֆրանսիան փդել, կործանվել, սատկել պրծել ա: Ֆրանսիան մեծ ու հզոր պետություն ա - եղել ա, եղում ա, ու եղելույա, քանի որ հիմնված ա շատ լուրջ արժեքային համակարգի, բարձր տեխնոլոգիաների, սոցիալական արդարության ու հավասարության, օրենքի գերակայության վրա: 

Էտ քո ասած ստրկացված Հունաստանի ցույցերի ժամանակ էլ Աթենքում եմ եղել, ու ոչ մի անգամ, ու կործանված ու ստրկացված Հունաստան չեմ տեսել: Չհաշված լիքը հույն ընկերներս տարբեր ոլորտենում աշխատող: Էտ երկրի պրոբլեմը ցածր կազմակերպվածությունն ա ու հայակակնին մոտ ինքնահավանությունն ու բառադիությունը, ոչ թե անգլիական իմպերիալիմզը: 

Բեռլուսոկոնիի դատի ու միտինգների ժամանակ էլ Հռոմում էի, ու էլի քանդվող Իտալիա չեմ նկատել: 

Վերջին երկու ամսում էլ կրիզիսի մեջ թաղված Կիպրոսում եմ մի քանի անգամ եղել, ու սոված ու իրար կոտորող, փողոցներում վազող կիպրացիներ չեմ տեսել, ոնց որ ռուսական ալիքներն էին ասում: Թու-թու թու, ամեն ինչ շատ բարձր մակարդակով կազմակերպել են կիպրացիները, ու դեռ մի բան էլ ենթակառուցվծքների մեջ ներդրումները ավելացրել են: Լայիկի հարցերը արդեն համարյա լրիվ կարգավորվել ա, իսկ Կիպրական Բանկը արդեն լրիվ ստաբիլ ա, տուրիստներն էլ էս տարի վխտում էին, քանի որ գները մի քիչ իջել են: Ռուսաստանի պես էլ ամեն անկյունում ալկոհոլիկ, բոմժ, նառկոման պառկած չի, ամեն պաձեզդում էլ աբոռտ չեն անում: 

Իսկ Ռուսաստանը արագացող տեմպերով գնում ա գրողի ծոցը, ու էտ գիտակցում են հենց ռուսները, ոչ թե մենք «հակառուս, հակասերժ, առանց զգայարանների» տգետներս: Դևա լավագույն ապացույցը հենց ռուսական ալիքներով էս վերջերս ցուցադրով «Европа, кризис, катастрофа» հաղորդումներ են: Տիպիկ ու դիշովի ռուսական պրոպագանդա - երբ քո մոտ ամեն ինչ ոռիյա, ցույց տուր թե ծիպա ինչքան ոռիյա ուրիշ տեղերում:

----------

Գալաթեա (26.08.2013), Վիշապ (26.08.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Լավ կանես դու էլ մեկ մեկ լուրեր նայես: 
> 
> Հնդկաստանն էլ 10 միլիարդ զենքի պայմանագրից հրաժարվեց, քանի որ մատակարարված ռուսական ինքնաթիռները բռակ էին: Վենեսուելան էլ ռուսներից ա զենք առնում, քանի որ ամերիկացիները իրանց զենք չեն տա, ինչքան ուզում են փող տան: 
> 
> ՌԴ պաշտպանության նախարարության սկանդալներից երևի խաբար չես, որ ռազմական արդյունաբերությանն ուղղված միլիարդների մեծ մասը էն քո ասած կործանվող ո գոմիկ եվրոպաներում ռուս գեներալների վիլաներ ա դառել: Ու վաբշե, չեմ հասկանում թե էտ հզոր ու փառահեղ Ռուսաստանի կոռումպացված չինովնիկներն ու օլիգրախները ինչի են իրանց ու երկրի փողերը վիզ դրած տանում էտ փդած Եվրոպայում պահում: 
> 
> Ռուսաստանն էլ Չինաստանի հետ գազի պայմանաիր ա կնքում, քանի որ Եվրոպան արդեն ռուսական գազը մանրից փաթեթավորում ու ուղարկում ա գրողի ծոցը: Գերմանիան Nord Stream-ը սարքեց, բայց արդեն էլէկտրոէներգիայի 25%-ը հողմակայաններով ա ստանում ու մինչև 2020 թիվը 75%-ի հասցնելու: Ռուսաստանի գազը վաղը առնելու են մենակ ամենահետամնցա երկրները, կամ էլ Չինաստանի նման էկոլոգիայի վրա թքած ունեցող ու արագ զարգացողը: Ռուսաստանը մանրից արդեն նույնիսկ արևմուտքի չէ, այլ Չինաստանի հումքային կցորդ ա դառնում:


սենց բան անհգամ ամրեիկա-անգլիական ամենաագռեսիվ ժուռնալիստենրը անգամ չեն ասում... ու երնել են տալիս, որ մ ի հատ Պուտին էլ իրանք ունենային  :LOL:  կարդա, կարդա տարին բոլոր, պիվա խմելով ու ֆանտազիա անելով հեռու չես գնա 

պուպուլիզմով ես զբաղված, ինչպես միշտ

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ ջան, քո տեսածն ու աշխարհայացքն ու աշխարհըմբռնումը ոչ մեկս չունենք ..... 
> 
> Ֆրանսիացիների ցույցերի ժամանակ ես էլ եմ Փարիզում եղել, ու ոչ մի անգամ, ու մոտ ընկերներիցս մեկն էլ Փարիզի սոց-ծառայության վարչության պետն ա եղել, հիմիկվա պետին էլ ճանաչում եմ, հետն էլ ահագին զրից եմ արել, ու ահագին կարծիք եմ լսել, բացի ցույցերին բաց բերանով նայելուց: Ֆրանսիայում գեյ ամուսնությունների հարցը իրոք հասարակության մեջ լուրջ խմորումներ ա առաջացրել, բայց էտ վաբշե ու վաբշե ու վաբշե չի նաշանակում, որ Ֆրանսիան փդել, կործանվել, սատկել պրծել ա: Ֆրանսիան մեծ ու հզոր պետություն ա - եղել ա, եղում ա, ու եղելույա, քանի որ հիմնված ա շատ լուրջ արժեքային համակարգի, բարձր տեխնոլոգիաների, սոցիալական արդարության ու հավասարության, օրենքի գերակայության վրա: 
> 
> Էտ քո ասած ստրկացված Հունաստանի ցույցերի ժամանակ էլ Աթենքում եմ եղել, ու ոչ մի անգամ, ու կործանված ու ստրկացված Հունաստան չեմ տեսել: Չհաշված լիքը հույն ընկերներս տարբեր ոլորտենում աշխատող: Էտ երկրի պրոբլեմը ցածր կազմակերպվածությունն ա ու հայակակնին մոտ ինքնահավանությունն ու բառադիությունը, ոչ թե անգլիական իմպերիալիմզը: 
> 
> Բեռլուսոկոնիի դատի ու միտինգների ժամանակ էլ Հռոմում էի, ու էլի քանդվող Իտալիա չեմ նկատել: 
> 
> Վերջին երկու ամսում էլ կրիզիսի մեջ թաղված Կիպրոսում եմ մի քանի անգամ եղել, ու սոված ու իրար կոտորող, փողոցներում վազող կիպրացիներ չեմ տեսել, ոնց որ ռուսական ալիքներն էին ասում: Թու-թու թու, ամեն ինչ շատ բարձր մակարդակով կազմակերպել են կիպրացիները, ու դեռ մի բան էլ ենթակառուցվծքների մեջ ներդրումները ավելացրել են: Լայիկի հարցերը արդեն համարյա լրիվ կարգավորվել ա, իսկ Կիպրական Բանկը արդեն լրիվ ստաբիլ ա, տուրիստներն էլ էս տարի վխտում էին, քանի որ գները մի քիչ իջել են: Ռուսաստանի պես էլ ամեն անկյունում ալկոհոլիկ, բոմժ, նառկոման պառկած չի, ամեն պաձեզդում էլ աբոռտ չեն անում: 
> ...


իսկ անգլաիյի թագավորի ծնունդին էլ պատահաբար ներկա չես եղել՞  :LOL:  

երևում ա որ հակառուսական ատելությունը այրանդ մեջ ա նստած, ծանր դեպք ա,

----------


## dvgray

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egXMgdg4mrQ

Աստղ, խորհուրդ կտամ նայել սա  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> իսկ անգլաիյի թագավորի ծնունդին էլ պատահաբար ներկա չես եղել՞  
> 
> երևում ա որ հակառուսական ատելությունը այրանդ մեջ ա նստած, ծանր դեպք ա,


Չէ, չեմ էլ ուզեցել, քանի որ դրա շուրջ սարքած շուխուռ-ղալմաղալ շուուն համարում դեբիլություն, որը ինձ բացարձակ չի հետաքրքրում, ապեր: 

Դիվ, ես ռուսներին սիրում եմ, ու կարող ա քեզանից շատ: Բայց ես կարում եմ հասկանամ ռուսաստանի ներկա վիճակն ու ռուսաստան պետության քաղաքականության սնանկություն, որը դու ոչ մի ձևի չես ուզում տեսնես, քանի որ քեզ էլ տարել ա հակաարևմտականությունը, չնայած անհասկանալի ա, թե ինչ գործ ունես էտ փդած Կանադայում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> աչքտ մտած գերանը չես տենում, ուրիշի աչքի չոփից ես խոսում... տո ամերիկաից ու անգլիայից ավելի կոռումպացված երկիր կա՞ աշխարհում:
> իսկ Ֆրանսիան, իտալիան, ... տո որ մեկը ասեմ... հոլիվուդյան սմբուլկի պարեր եք երգում


Չեմ ջոկում թե դու ինչու ես ապրում Կանադայում Ռուսաստանի փոխարեն:
Չեմ փորձի քեզ որևէ բանում համոզել: Իմ տպավորություններով քեզ համար լավ և հզոր երկրի չափանիշներ են նավթը, զենքը, սամալյոտներն ու տանկերը: Ներկայումս իր զենքերը ագրեսիվորեն ցուցադրում են այն երկրները որոնք դրանցից կաղում են, ու վախեցած են, Հյուսիսային Կորեան քեզ օրինակ: Ռուսաստանի նավթը դա Ռուսաստանի քաղաքականության արդյունք չի, այն օբյեկտիվ իրականություն է: Վաղը կդառնա օբյեկտիվ դժբախտություն, երբ որ զարգացած երկրները անցնեն այլընտրանքային էներգիաների ու նավթի սպառումը էապես քչացնեն: 
Որպեսզի ու գովես Ռւոսաստանը որպես երկիր, ապա դրա համար մասնավորապես դու առնվազն պիտի գնաս Մոսկվայում ապրելու, ապրածդ կյանքից գոհ լինես ու անկեղծ արտահայտես քո կարծիքը: Որովհետև այլապես սաղ ակումբը քեզ չի կարող համոզել, որ Ռուսաստանը երկիր ա աննասուն բարքերով:

----------

Տրիբուն (26.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հա, աբեր, կարևորը ամերիկան ա ու անգլիան , որտեղ մարդը Մարդ ա, ու ունի իրավունքներ


Ապեր, ես ոչ մի տեղ Ամերիկայի ու Անգլիայի անուն չեմ տվել, ոչ էլ սիրահարված եմ մեկի կամ մյուսի վրա, ոչ էլ արտագաղթել եմ ԱՄՆ, չնայած կարող ա քեզանից շատ եմ եղել ԱՄՆ-ում, որը քթիտ տակն ա: Քեզանից բաներ մի հորինի ... 

Չնայած, հենց նույն ԱՄՆ-ում մարդը հաստատ ավելի շատ մարդ ա, քան Ռուսաստանում, թե չէ ռուսները իրանց ճղելով չէին վազի ԱՄՆ: Իսկ Ռուսաստան էսքան ժամանակ մի հատ Սնոուդեն ա փախել ԱՄՆ-ից, որին ռուսական նորություններով ավելի շատ են հիմա ցույց տալիս, քան Օբամային BBC-ով:

----------

Գալաթեա (26.08.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Չէ, չեմ էլ ուզեցել, քանի որ դրա շուրջ սարքած շուխուռ-ղալմաղալ շուուն համարում դեբիլություն, որը ինձ բացարձակ չի հետաքրքրում, ապեր: 
> 
> Դիվ, ես ռուսներին սիրում եմ, ու կարող ա քեզանից շատ: Բայց ես կարում եմ հասկանամ ռուսաստանի ներկա վիճակն ու ռուսաստան պետության քաղաքականության սնանկություն, որը դու ոչ մի ձևի չես ուզում տեսնես, քանի որ քեզ էլ տարել ա հակաարևմտականությունը, չնայած անհասկանալի ա, թե ինչ գործ ունես էտ փդած Կանադայում:


հա, հասկանում եմ ինչքան ես սիրում...  Ռուսաստանը գրվում ա Մեծատառով

----------


## dvgray

> Ապեր, ես ոչ մի տեղ Ամերիկայի ու Անգլիայի անուն չեմ տվել, ոչ էլ սիրահարված եմ մեկի կամ մյուսի վրա, ոչ էլ արտագաղթել եմ ԱՄՆ, չնայած կարող ա քեզանից շատ եմ եղել ԱՄՆ-ում, որը քթիտ տակն ա: Քեզանից բաներ մի հորինի ... 
> 
> Չնայած, հենց նույն ԱՄՆ-ում մարդը հաստատ ավելի շատ մարդ ա, քան Ռուսաստանում, թե չէ ռուսները իրանց ճղելով չէին վազի ԱՄՆ: Իսկ Ռուսաստան էսքան ժամանակ մի հատ Սնոուդեն ա փախել ԱՄՆ-ից, որին ռուսական նորություններով ավելի շատ են հիմա ցույց տալիս, քան Օբամային BBC-ով:


ձեռի հետ նայի սա:



ասեմ որ դեպքերը կատարվել են իմ տնից մի 2 փողոց էն այն կողմ, մի 2 կիլոմետրի վրա:
ու սենց մարդասպանություն 22-ից ավելի ոստիկանների կատարմամբ ես իմ սովետական/հակասովետական/անկախական կյանքում երբևէ ոչ տեսել եմ  ոչ էլ լսել

----------


## Վիշապ

> աբեր, շատ ես անձնականացնում էս հարցը, որից հետևում ա որ ասելիք էլ չունես:
> մինչև ասելիք ձևավորվիմ, ձեռի հետ նայի սա:
> 
> ասեմ որ դեպքերը կատարվել են իմ տնից մի 2 փողոց էն այն կողմ, մի 2 կիլոմետրի վրա:
> ու սենց մարդասպանություն 22-ից ավելի ոստիկանների կատարմամբ ես իմ սովետական/հակասովետական/անկախական կյանքում երբևէ ոչ տեսել եմ  ոչ էլ լսել


Լավ է՜ Դիվ... Իսկ գուգլում ման եկել ե՞ս  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ասեմ որ դեպքերը կատարվել են իմ տնից մի 2 փողոց էն այն կողմ, մի 2 կիլոմետրի վրա:


Դիվ, էս ինչ վտանգավոր տեղ ես ապրում, ապեր: Ընգեր, փոխի բնակավայրդ, գնա ավելի ապահով, էն ոնց եք ասում, նեյբըրհուդ, ընգեր  :LOL: 




> ու սենց մարդասպանություն 22-ից ավելի ոստիկանների կատարմամբ ես իմ սովետական/հակասովետական/անկախական կյանքում երբևէ ոչ տեսել եմ  ոչ էլ լսել


Որդու՞ց տեսած լինես - սովետում մարդկանց սպանում էին բիրիքով ու ճամբարներում, քո տեսադաշտից հեռու: Դու ապրում էի երջանիկ, ապահով, կուշտ ....

----------

Sagittarius (26.08.2013), Գալաթեա (26.08.2013), Վիշապ (26.08.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Որդու՞ց տեսած լինես - սովետում մարդկանց սպանում էին բիրիքով ու ճամբարներում, քո տեսադաշտից հեռու: Դու ապրում էի երջանիկ, ապահով, կուշտ ....


այո, սենց ափաշկարա ու բոլորի աչքի առաջ:
ու ամենահետաքրքիրը էն ա, որ սա կայնած նկարում են էտ նույն տռամվից իջած ժողովուրդը ու մի հատ ձեն չես լսում, թե ինչ եք անում, այ ապուշներ...
Երևանում սենց բան լիներ, մինիմում  սաղ թաղի տատիկները էտ  միլիցու դեմը կայնած կլիներին ու ղժժոցները թաղից թաղ կլսվեր: 

իսկ ճամբարներում ինչ են արել, ... սրանից հիմա էլ են անում - ամերիկյան ճամբարներում, արխային եղիր  :Wink:  ու շատ ուրշ բաներ էլ են անում ...

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ, էս ինչ վտանգավոր տեղ ես ապրում, ապեր: Ընգեր, փոխի բնակավայրդ, գնա ավելի ապահով, էն ոնց եք ասում, նեյբըրհուդ, ընգեր


Աբեր, ապրում եմ ստեղի չափանիշներով ամենաապահով տեղերից մեկում- Տորոնտոյի համալսարնի քամպուսի տարածքում :
հետո իմ դարդը ես չեմ, ինձի սենց ոչխարի մնան խփելը դժվար գործ ա, մինիմում մի հոգու հետս կտանեմ  :Wink:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> ու երնել են տալիս, որ մ ի հատ Պուտին էլ իրանք ունենային


Կա տենց բան:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...mmigrants.html
Best rated comment-ները նայեք  :Jpit:  Ձեռի հետ կարելի է worst rated-ն էլ նայել:

----------


## dvgray

> Կա տենց բան:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...mmigrants.html
> Best rated comment-ները նայեք  Ձեռի հետ կարելի է worst rated-ն էլ նայել:


I don't suppose Mr. Putin would consider running this bloody country would he?
1413
հետո՞,  կարդացի, տեսա որ մի ապուշ գրել ա սա, իսկ  1413 ապուշ էլ  հավանել ես ապուշ - bloody խզբզոցը:
 հետո՞ ... դու էլ էտ մակարդակի վրա ես՞  :Smile:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> I don't suppose Mr. Putin would consider running this bloody country would he?
> 1413
> հետո՞,  կարդացի, տեսա որ մի ապուշ գրել ա սա, իսկ  1413 ապուշ էլ  հավանել ես ապուշ - bloody խզբզոցը:
>  հետո՞ ... դու էլ էտ մակարդակի վրա ես՞


Գրածը ըստ էության նշանակում է` միստր Պուտինը պատահաբար չէ՞ր ուզենա գալ ղեկավարել էս bloody երկիրը (նկատի ունի ՄԹ-ն): Կարելի է հաջորդներն էլ կարդալ: Մոտավորապես նույն բանն են ասում:
Ես որևէ մակարդակի վրա չեմ, պարզապես ուզում էի ցույց տալ որ ԱՊՀ-ից դուրս սովորական մարդիկ իրոք հարգում ու վախենում են Պուտինից: Կարելի է ասել` հաստատում էի քո ասածը, չգիտեմ ինչը դուրդ չեկավ  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> Գրածը ըստ էության նշանակում է` միստր Պուտինը պատահաբար չէ՞ր ուզենա գալ ղեկավարել էս bloody երկիրը (նկատի ունի ՄԹ-ն): Կարելի է հաջորդներն էլ կարդալ: Մոտավորապես նույն բանն են ասում:
> Ես որևէ մակարդակի վրա չեմ, պարզապես ուզում էի ցույց տալ որ ԱՊՀ-ից դուրս սովորական մարդիկ իրոք հարգում ու վախենում են Պուտինից: Կարելի է ասել` հաստատում էի քո ասածը, չգիտեմ ինչը դուրդ չեկավ


ես իմացա թե ինկատի ուներ Ռուսաստանը: 
լավ ա որ դու էլ ես դա տեսել: Հայաստանում "լիբերալները " լրիվ անջատված են կյանքից էլ աշխարհից էլ... սովետի 80-ական թվերն ա դեռ մոտները , չնայած իրանց մեծ մասը սկի սովետ էլ չի տեսել

----------


## dvgray

հատուկ եվրոգոմիկնրերի, ասել է անգլո-սաքսերի հպատակների ջերմ բալեշիկների համար:
կարդացեք, եթե իվիճակի եք

http://izvestia.ru/news/556036

դեմոկրատիա... մարդասիրություն... մարդկություն... Օմամա, Քեռի, խափշիկ ազատարար, ով վերջացնելու էր ամերիկյան ինտերվենցիաներին, մարդասպանություններին-սպանդներին...  բլա-բլա....  :LOL: 
...
մի քիչ մտածող մարդիկ եվրոպա-ամերիկայում գոռում են, որ ամենադեմոկրատական երկիրը փաստացի հիմա մրայն Ռուսաստանն է,  իսկ Պուտինը միակ ,երկարաժամկետ նորմալ մտածող, խոշոր պետության ղեկավարը  :Tongue: 
...
ձեռի տակով էլ կարաք այստեղից քոմենթներիը քիչ քիչ բզբզեք 
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/...1937/comments/
 :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հատուկ եվրոգոմիկնրերի, ասել է անգլո-սաքսերի հպատակների ջերմ բալեշիկների համար:
> կարդացեք, եթե իվիճակի եք
> 
> http://izvestia.ru/news/556036
> 
> դեմոկրատիա... մարդասիրություն... մարդկություն... Օմամա, Քեռի, խափշիկ ազատարար, ով վերջացնելու էր ամերիկյան ինտերվենցիաներին, մարդասպանություններին-սպանդներին...  բլա-բլա.... 
> ...
> մի քիչ մտածող մարդիկ եվրոպա-ամերիկայում գոռում են, որ ամենադեմոկրատական երկիրը փաստացի հիմա մրայն Ռուսաստանն է,  իսկ Պուտինը միակ ,երկարաժամկետ նորմալ մտածող, խոշոր պետության ղեկավարը 
> ...
> ...


Ասադի հիվանդ երևակայության արգասիքը տպված ռուսական պուծինամոլ թերթում - ավել բան չէր կարա լիներ:

Ուրիշ բան, որ Սիրիայում իրավիճակն էնքան ա խառնվել, ու էնքան շունուշնգյալ ա լցվել էտ երկիրը, որ երևի Ասադի մնալն ու երկիրը մաքրելը էս պահին միակ ճիշտ ընտրությունն ա: Բայց երբ բողոքները նոր էին սկսվել, Ասադը, որին բոլորը միշտ համարել են ամենակիրթ արաբ բռնապետը, իրան շիզոֆռենիկի պես պահեց:

Ռուսներն էլ իրանց հույս են դեռ տալիս, որ իրանց աջակցությունը հերիք ա Ասադին պահելու համար: Բայց իրանց կարծիքի վրա բոլորը թքած ունեն - թող հիշեն Սերբիան, որի հիվանդ առաջնորդի սխալների ու ռուսների պադվադիտից հետո, մաս-մաս արվեց ու հիմա տեմպով ԵՄ ա ձգտում:

----------

Mephistopheles (27.08.2013), Sagittarius (27.08.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Ասադի հիվանդ երևակայության արգասիքը տպված ռուսական պուծինամոլ թերթում - ավել բան չէր կարա լիներ:
> 
> Ուրիշ բան, որ Սիրիայում իրավիճակն էնքան ա խառնվել, ու էնքան շունուշնգյալ ա լցվել էտ երկիրը, որ երևի Ասադի մնալն ու երկիրը մաքրելը էս պահին միակ ճիշտ ընտրությունն ա: Բայց երբ բողոքները նոր էին սկսվել, Ասադը, որին բոլորը միշտ համարել են ամենակիրթ արաբ բռնապետը, իրան շիզոֆռենիկի պես պահեց:
> 
> Ռուսներն էլ իրանց հույս են դեռ տալիս, որ իրանց աջակցությունը հերիք ա Ասադին պահելու համար: Բայց իրանց կարծիքի վրա բոլորը թքած ունեն - թող հիշեն Սերբիան, որի հիվանդ առաջնորդի սխալների ու ռուսների պադվադիտից հետո, մաս-մաս արվեց ու հիմա տեմպով ԵՄ ա ձգտում:


նախ, ստեղ խոսքը քո սիրելիներ օմամայի ու անգլաիյի թագավորանիստ ընտանիքի մասին ա 
- ինչ՞ կարծիքի ես արևմտյան դեմոկրատ  :Smile:  մեկին էլ ե՞ք դեմոկրատ "շինելու":

իսկ Ասադի կողքին են ոչ միայն Ռուսատանը, այլև Չինաստանը, ու Իրանը: 

հետ էս մնում ախպար, հետ... հա մոռացա, սրանք դիկտատորական ստոռռռ երկրներ են, որոնք պեքտ ա ջնջխվեն  :LOL:  

իսկ սա "դեմոկրատական" /  :LOL:   :LOL:  /  աշխարհը շունչը պահած սպասում ա, թե ոնց ա ամենադեմոկրատ խափշիկը որոշելու,  պատերազմ՞ թե չէ: ու թքած ունեալով առաջին հերթին հենց իրա ամերիկացիների վրա: որոնց սկի շան տեղ արդեն չեն դնում  :Wink: 
դեմոկրատ.....

Սերբիայի մասին... նախ էն վախտ էն ապուշ ելցինն էր... ու հետո, Սերբիան սաղ աշխարհի քթից հետո ա գալու: ամեն ինչ իրա ժամանակին...  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> Ասադի հիվանդ երևակայության արգասիքը տպված ռուսական պուծինամոլ թերթում - ավել բան չէր կարա լիներ:
> 
> Ուրիշ բան, որ Սիրիայում իրավիճակն էնքան ա խառնվել, ու էնքան շունուշնգյալ ա լցվել էտ երկիրը, որ երևի Ասադի մնալն ու երկիրը մաքրելը էս պահին միակ ճիշտ ընտրությունն ա: Բայց երբ բողոքները նոր էին սկսվել, Ասադը, որին բոլորը միշտ համարել են ամենակիրթ արաբ բռնապետը, իրան շիզոֆռենիկի պես պահեց:
> 
> Ռուսներն էլ իրանց հույս են դեռ տալիս, որ իրանց աջակցությունը հերիք ա Ասադին պահելու համար: Բայց իրանց կարծիքի վրա բոլորը թքած ունեն - թող հիշեն Սերբիան, որի հիվանդ առաջնորդի սխալների ու ռուսների պադվադիտից հետո, մաս-մաս արվեց ու հիմա տեմպով ԵՄ ա ձգտում:


դու էն ասա, քիմիական զենքը ով՞ ա օգտագործել  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> նախ, ստեղ խոսքը քո սիրելիներ օմամայի ու անգլաիյի թագավորանիստ ընտանիքի մասին ա 
> - ինչ՞ կարծիքի ես արևմտյան դեմոկրատ  մեկին էլ ե՞ք դեմոկրատ "շինելու":
> 
> իսկ Ասադի կողքին են ոչ միայն Ռուսատանը, այլև Չինաստանը, ու Իրանը: 
> 
> հետ էս մնում ախպար, հետ... հա մոռացա, սրանք դիկտատորական ստոռռռ երկրներ են, որոնք պեքտ ա ջնջխվեն  
> 
> իսկ սա "դեմոկրատական" /   /  աշխարհը շունչը պահած սպասում ա, թե ոնց ա ամենադեմոկրատ խափշիկը որոշելու,  պատերազմ՞ թե չէ: ու թքած ունեալով առաջին հերթին հենց իրա ամերիկացիների վրա: որոնց սկի շան տեղ արդեն չեն դնում 
> դեմոկրատ.....
> ...


Ապեր, աշխարհի ամենադեմոկրատական երկիրը էսօրվա դրությամբ ամերիկան աու էն ինչ Օբաման ա անում քաղաքակիրթաշխահի հանար ու նաև կանադայի որը մեր լավ հարևանն ա ոչ մի ուրիշ երկիր չի անի… ամերիկայի շնորհիվ ա Դիվ ջան որ դու էսօր հանգիսստ ապրում ես կանադայում… ու հլա ամերիկյան բարքերից էլ երախտամոռաբար օգտվում ես ու ռուսաստանի չինաստանի ո. ԻՐԱՆԻ գովքն ես անում… չի կարելի իրականությունը աղավաղել… էնքան դեմոկրատիա ինչքան ամերիկան ա սփռել աշխարհով մեկ երևի երբեք չի եղել…

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ապեր, աշխարհի ամենադեմոկրատական երկիրը էսօրվա դրությամբ ամերիկան աու էն ինչ Օբաման ա անում քաղաքակիրթաշխահի հանար ու նաև կանադայի որը մեր լավ հարևանն ա ոչ մի ուրիշ երկիր չի անի… ամերիկայի շնորհիվ ա Դիվ ջան որ դու էսօր հանգիսստ ապրում ես կանադայում… ու հլա ամերիկյան բարքերից էլ երախտամոռաբար օգտվում ես ու ռուսաստանի չինաստանի ո. ԻՐԱՆԻ գովքն ես անում… չի կարելի իրականությունը աղավաղել… էնքան դեմոկրատիա ինչքան ամերիկան ա սփռել աշխարհով մեկ երևի երբեք չի եղել… 
> 
> ՄԻ խոսքով Դիվ ջան եթե շատ ես սիրում իրանը չինաստանը կամ ռուսաստանը ուրեմն գնա ընդեղ ապրի… թե չէ պարազիտություն ա արածդ, օգտվել ամերիկյան նույնն ա կանադական ու եվրոպական բարքերօց բայց փնովել գովերգել նրանց ումից փախել ես…


Մեֆ լավ, ձեր Ամերիկան էլ ա իրականում մունդառ երկիր, իհարկե մունդառության ուրիշ աստիճանի քան Ռուսաստանը և մնացածը: Եվրոպայիցս լավը չկա՝ հատկապես հյուսիսային  :Jpit: 

Բայց դե մի մարդու, որ ժամանակակից Կանադան սովետի հետ համեմատում /հատկապես երբ երկուսն էլ տեսել ա/, ես մի բան ապացուցել ի վիճակի չեմ ու ոչ էլ հավես ունեմ:   :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (27.08.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Ապեր, աշխարհի ամենադեմոկրատական երկիրը էսօրվա դրությամբ ամերիկան աու էն ինչ Օբաման ա անում քաղաքակիրթաշխահի հանար ու նաև կանադայի որը մեր լավ հարևանն ա ոչ մի ուրիշ երկիր չի անի… ամերիկայի շնորհիվ ա Դիվ ջան որ դու էսօր հանգիսստ ապրում ես կանադայում… ու հլա ամերիկյան բարքերից էլ երախտամոռաբար օգտվում ես ու ռուսաստանի չինաստանի ո. ԻՐԱՆԻ գովքն ես անում… չի կարելի իրականությունը աղավաղել… էնքան դեմոկրատիա ինչքան ամերիկան ա սփռել աշխարհով մեկ երևի երբեք չի եղել…


Մեֆ, քո երկիրդ թքած ունի բոլոր միջազգային նորմերի վրա, ու աշխարհի հետ անում ա էն, ինչ որ իրա ուղեղին ա փչում:
սենց նախալություն աշխարհը վաղուց չէր տեսել
դեմոկրատ...  :LOL:   :LOL: 
քո նախագահը թքած ունի քո ամբողջ դեմոկրատիայի վրա էլ , ԱՄՆ-ի ազգաբնակչության վրա էլ:  
Հայաստանում անգամ ավելի շատ են հաշվի առնում ժողովրդի կարծիքը, քան քո "դեմոկրատ"-իայում  :Bad:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, քո երկիրդ թքած ունի բոլոր միջազգային նորմերի վրա, ու աշխարհի հետ անում ա էն, ինչ որ իրա ուղեղին ա փչում:
> սենց նախալություն աշխարհը վաղուց չէր տեսել
> դեմոկրատ...  
> քո նախագահը թքած ունի քո ամբողջ դեմոկրատիայի վրա էլ , ԱՄՆ-ի ազգաբնակչության վրա էլ:  
> Հայաստանում անգամ ավելի շատ են հաշվի առնում ժողովրդի կարծիքը, քան քո "դեմոկրատ"-իայում


Տենց մի ասա… ամերիկան լավ էլ օգնում ա աշխարհի բոլոր երկրներին համ փողով, համ էլ դեմոկրատիայով ու լավ էլ մտածում ա աշխարհի ժողովուրդների բարեկեցության մասին… ինքը Հայաստանին էլ ա փող տալիս, Արցախին էլ… էս վիճակով ամերիկան ամենալավ երկիրն ա դրա համար էլ բոլորը ուզում են ամերիկա գալ, անգամ չսիրողները… փաստերը դա եմ վկայում… ու շատ էլ լավ ամերիկան իրա ժողովրդի մասին մտածում ա ու լսում ա իրա ժողովրդին… ավելի շատ քան Հայաստանը… ապատեղեկություններ ես տարածում Դիվ ջան… 

Մի հատ ձեռդ դիր խղճիդ ու ասա, տենց չի՞… սաղ եվրոպան էլ կանադան էլ հետը… տենց որ չլիներ, դու կանադա չէիր գնա, չէ՞… քեզ հո չեն աքսորել կանադա…

----------


## dvgray

> Տենց մի ասա… *ամերիկան լավ էլ օգնում ա աշխարհի բոլոր երկրներին համ փողով, համ էլ դեմոկրատիայով ու լավ էլ մտածում ա աշխարհի ժողովուրդների բարեկեցության մասին*… ինքը Հայաստանին էլ ա փող տալիս, Արցախին էլ… էս վիճակով ամերիկան ամենալավ երկիրն ա դրա համար էլ բոլորը ուզում են ամերիկա գալ, անգամ չսիրողները… փաստերը դա եմ վկայում… ու շատ էլ լավ ամերիկան իրա ժողովրդի մասին մտածում ա ու լսում ա իրա ժողովրդին… ավելի շատ քան Հայաստանը… ապատեղեկություններ ես տարածում Դիվ ջան… 
> 
> Մի հատ ձեռդ դիր խղճիդ ու ասա, տենց չի՞… սաղ եվրոպան էլ կանադան էլ հետը… տենց որ չլիներ, դու կանադա չէիր գնա, չէ՞… քեզ հո չեն աքսորել կանադա…


 :Smile:  ... գնալով համոզվում եմ, որ   իսկապես սենց ես մտածում, ... ապրիր քո վիրտուալ կառուցված աշխարհում, վայելիր քո ջերմոցը... չեմ խանգարի  :Smile:  ինչի՞ս  ա պետք... թող մի մարդ էլ էս ձև իրան երջանիկ զգա  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ... գնալով համոզվում եմ, որ   իսկապես սենց ես մտածում, ... ապրիր քո վիրտուալ կառուցված աշխարհում, վայելիր քո ջերմոցը... չեմ խանգարի  ինչի՞ս  ա պետք... թող մի մարդ էլ էս ձև իրան երջանիկ զգա


Ապեր, հարց եմ տվել… քեզ կանադա աքսորել ե՞ն թե ինքնակամ ես գնացել… ամերիկա գալիս ե՞ն ապրելու ամեն գնով, թե՞ չէ… ամերիկան օգնում ա՞ հայաստանին թե՞ չէ… սա հո վիրտուալ աշխարհից չի՞…

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շատ -շատ ես գերագնահատում մեր անհանգստության չափսերը:
> Սա ընդամենը ինֆորմացրայի պակասից ա: 
> 
> Դրա համար էլ  Դաշնակների այդ գործողությունը որակվեց որպես արկածախնդրություն ու մինչև հիմա Հայասատնում ժողովուրդը համատարած զզվում ա դաշնակներից:
> 
> իսկ ինչու՞ եք այդպես "գնում" դեպի Եվրոպա: ինչ՞ մեղր ու կարագ են քսել "արևմուտքում": 
> իմիջայլոց ասեմ, որ ըստ մարդկության դարավոր իմաստության, դժոխքը միշտ գտնվել է արևմուտքում, իսկ դրախտը արևելքում 
> 
> կատաստորֆիկ սխալ պատկերացում 
> ...


Դաշնակներին չեն ներում, բայց այդ ժամանակ կար թուրք և ռուս, ընտրվեց թուրքը, բայց եթե լիներ ֆրանսիացի ու ռուս, էլի ռուսը չէր ընտրվի: Ես չեմ արդարացնում այդ քայլը և դեռ ինքս էլ դրանից հետո շատ թերահավատ եմ` դաշնակների հանդեպ:

Ռուսաստանը իրեն համարում է Եվրոպայի մաս. կոնկրետ օրինակներ` ԵԱՀԿ, ԵԽ, ՈՒԵՖԱ... անդամ, անգամ Մոնղոլիան է փորձում եվրոպական արժեքներ որդեգրել: Փորձում է իր տեղում կանգնել, ասում ես, բայց ստեղծում է ռազմական դաշինք, որտեղ հավաքված են բացարձակ իրար հետ ասելիք չունեցող պետություններ: Մեզ պարտավորվում են ագրեսիայի դեպքում պաշտպանել պետություններ, որոնք զենք են վաճառում մեր հակառակորդին, ովքեր չեն ճանաչում Արցախը, որոնցից ձայն ու ծպտուն դուրս չի գալիս, երբ բացահայտ ագրեսիայի դեպքում կորուստներ ենք ունենում, հակառակորդի մոտ` ռազմագերիներ: Կազմակերպություն, որը Արևմուտքում բնորոշվում է որպես կազմակերպություն` թղթի վրա: Ոչ ոք լուրջ չի ընդունում, անգամ` անդամները: Դվ, հասկացի, ինքը միայն էներգետիկ ռեսուրս կարող է տրամադրել, այն էլ` շատ թանկ գներով ու ամեն անգամ փորձելով դա օգտագործել: Հայաստանին այս պահին անհրաժեշտ են նաև արժեքներ, օրենսդրական նոր միջավայր, տնտեսական զարգացում, աշխատատեղ: 20 տարին բավական էր` հասկանալու համար, որ միայն մեկ գործընկեր ունենալը բնավ ձեռնտու չէ, մենք պետք է այլընտրանքներ ունենանք:

Ես կողմ եմ Եվրոպայի հետ համագործակցելուն, բայց դեմ եմ գունավոր ընտանիքներին:

Դրախտը Հայաստանում էր, որը գտնվում է Արևմուտքի ու Արևելքի մեջտեղում  :Smile: 




> Կյանքից բավականին հետ մնացած տեղեկություններ:
> Հիմա Չինաստանը ու հնդասկտանը իրար հետ ավելի մեծ սպառողներ են, քան մնացած ամբողջ աշխարհը:
> Շուկա ես ուզում, գնա Չինաստան, Հնդկաստան: ինչ՞ եք կպել անգլո-սաքսերին 
> ես սաղ մերձավոր արևելքը ու արաբական աշխարհի հերը անիծին, էլի չեք ուզում տենաք՞:
> Սա կատարյալ անմեղսունակություն ա: կարծես ոչ ականջ ունենք, ոչ աչք ունք, դաժեէ ոչ էլ հոտառություն... մենակ կամպյուտերային ծրագիր ա աշխատում մեր մոտ:


Ամբողջ խնդիրն էլ հենց նրանում է, որ իրենք սպառողներ են, ճիշտ էլ ասեցիր: Եթե լուրջ գիտական հաշվարկներ նայես, նշածդ պետությունները զարգացած արևմտյան երկրներին անգամ մի քանի տարի հետո չեն կարող գերազանցել ՀՆԱ-ով, դեռ մրցակցությունն էլ լինելու է իրար մեջ, թե ով ավելի շատ CO2 կարտանետի ու բնակչությամբ առաջինը ով կլինի. ի դեպ, Հնդկաստանը առաջ է անցնելու:




> Ռուսատանը մենակ 2010-ին 6 միլիադր զենքի պայմանագիր ա կնքել Վենեսուելայի հետ:  որից հետո ամենրիկացիքի  օրհնանքով Չավեսիը ռակից մեռավ:
> ինֆորմացիոն սով ա քո գրածների մեջ: բացարձակ անտեղյակություն ժամանակակից Ռուսաստանից: Գոնե էս վերջին ռուս-չինական պայմանագրից պետք ա խաբար լիների: որով չինաստանի 35 տարով դառնում ա ռուսական նավթի սպառող: 
> դա ամենակարևոր մեխերից մեկն էր, որ խփվեց անգլիական կայսրության դագաղին : երբ Չինաստանի նոր ղեկավարը թքած ունենալով իր ամենամեծ առևտրային պարտնյորենր -ամերիկայի ու եվրոապայի վրա , առաջին ու ամենակարևոր այցելությունը կատարել Ռուսաստան:
> Նայիր լուրեր, լսիր աշխարհի մեծ երկրների ղեկավարներից ելույթները , ու բավական հորիզոններ կբացվի 
> 
> ու ընդանրապես, նայի թե ոնց ա կզցրին ազերիներին, իրանց դարցնելով ռուսական զենքի սպառող:  ու ընդ որում դրա դիմաց ոչ մի բան իրանց չտալով: ոչ մի բան, որը հայկական է


Ես խոսում էի գազի խողովակաշարերից, որովհետև Եվրոպան հիմնականում գազ է գնում ՌԴ-ից, որն էլ չի կառուցում խողովակաշարեր դեպի Չինաստան, դրա համար էլ Չինաստանը Թուրքմենստանից է գնում: Թուրքմենստանի գազը ժամանակին ՌԴ-ն էր վաճառում, հետո մի օր հայտարարեց, թե խողովակաշարը վնասվել է ու բավականին երկար ժամանակ չէր վերանորոգում: Թուրքմենստանն էլ զայրացավ  :Smile:  Մրցակցությունը մրցակցություն, բայց սա դասական "քցել" կոչվածն ա: Նման գործընկեր ունենալը, այն էլ, եթե նա միակն է, հեռանկարային չէ:

Ես Ասադի կողմից եմ, որովհետև հայերի համար իսլամիստ ուժերը ձեռնտու չեն: Ես չեմ ասում` ԵՄ-ն, ԱՄՆ-ն դեմոկրատիայի դասական օրինակներ են: Բնավ: Բայց Ռուսաստանն ու դեմոկրատիան անգամ իրար մոտ հասկացություններ էլ չեն:

----------

Chilly (31.08.2013), Եկվոր (02.10.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Ապեր, հարց եմ տվել… քեզ կանադա աքսորել ե՞ն թե ինքնակամ ես գնացել… ամերիկա գալիս ե՞ն ապրելու ամեն գնով, թե՞ չէ… ամերիկան օգնում ա՞ հայաստանին թե՞ չէ… սա հո վիրտուալ աշխարհից չի՞…


աբեր, պատկերացրա, որ ոչ թե Կանադա են գնացել, այլ բուրկինաֆասո... հետո ինչ՞, դա ինձ խանգարելու ա որ խոսամ թե ինչ ա կատարվում ...
ամերիկա գալիս են էլ, գնում են էլ: հիմա օրինակ չինացիք չեն էլ գալիս առաջվա համեմատ: հետո՞, 
իսկ եթե գալիս են, դա 99 տոկոսով սոցիալական հարցեր են, որովհետև քո անգլո-ամերիկան տիրումեր ա արել սաղի երկրները: ու դու դրանից ուրախանում ե՞ս, որ քո հայրենիքը տիրումեր ա արված

----------


## dvgray

> Ես կողմ եմ Եվրոպայի հետ համագործակցելուն, բայց դեմ եմ գունավոր ընտանիքներին:


Ինչի՞ ես կողմ: Որո՞նք ես արգումենտները ու որն՞ է քո համակարգային մոտեցումը  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> նախ, ստեղ խոսքը քո սիրելիներ օմամայի ու անգլաիյի թագավորանիստ ընտանիքի մասին ա 
> - ինչ՞ կարծիքի ես արևմտյան դեմոկրատ  մեկին էլ ե՞ք դեմոկրատ "շինելու":


Դեմոկրատ ոչ մեկին էլ չենք շինելու, բայց էշությունը պատժելու ենք: Աշխարհքիս դաժան ու անարդար օրենքն ա - վախտին ճիշտ չես կողմնորոշվել, հիմա քաղի պտուղները: Ասադն էլ հեսա կքաղի: Ու, մեկը ես, իրա համար ցավում եմ: 

Որ ճիշտն ասեմ, հեչ սրտովս չի, որ Սիրիային էտ օրն են քցելու: Վերջին հաշվով կիսով չափ հայրենիք ա մորս համար: Ու վստահ չեմ, որ դրանից հետո Սիրայում ամեն ինչ լավ ա լինելու: Կարող ա նույնիսկ ամեն ինչ շատ վատ լինի: Բայց դրանում մեղավոր ա մենակ ու մենակ Ասադը, ուրիշ ոչ ոք: Ի միջի այլոց, եթե վաղը Սիրիա թուրքական զորք մտնի, մեղավոր ա լինելու Ռուսաստանը, քանի որ ԱՄՆ ու Եվրոպական բոլոր նախաձեռնությունների վրա վետո դրեց: Բայց հիմա իրա վետոյի վրա թքելու են, ինչպես միշտ արել են: 




> իսկ Ասադի կողքին են ոչ միայն Ռուսատանը, այլև Չինաստանը, ու Իրանը: 
> 
> հետ էս մնում ախպար, հետ... հա մոռացա, սրանք դիկտատորական ստոռռռ երկրներ են, որոնք պեքտ ա ջնջխվեն


Չինաստանի ու Իրանի վրա էլ թքած ունեն, ու դու դա կտեսնես էս քանի օրը: էտ երկրները չեն ջնջխվելու, բայց իրանց ազդեցությունը աշխարհի վրա նվազեցվելույա ու հասցվելույա զրոյի: Ռուսաստանն ու Իրանը աշխարհին հումք պիտի մատակարարեն, իսկ Չինաստանը աբրանք-մաբրանք: Էս ա իրանց դերակատարումը, քանի որ հենց իրանք են դրան ձգտում: Եթե ուզում են կարան զենք էլ ունենան ու իրար վրա ծախեն ու առնեն ու ուրախանան, որ իրանք հզոր են, ուժեղ են, դեմք են: Պուծինն էլ կարա մենակով, ցարի պես, Պետերբուրգում ման գա ու հայրենասիրական ելույթներ ունենա - Կուլիկովո, Պոլտավա, Բորոդինո: 




> իսկ սա "դեմոկրատական" /   /  աշխարհը շունչը պահած սպասում ա, թե ոնց ա ամենադեմոկրատ խափշիկը որոշելու,  պատերազմ՞ թե չէ: ու թքած ունեալով առաջին հերթին հենց իրա ամերիկացիների վրա: որոնց սկի շան տեղ արդեն չեն դնում 
> դեմոկրատ.....


Ապեր, տենց էլ պիտի լինի, քանի որ ԱՄՆ օբյեկտիվորեն ա հզոր ու օբյեկտիվորեն ա ինքը որոշում կայացնողը: Թե ինչքան ա ԱՄՆ դեմոկրատական ա թե չէ, լրիվ ուրիշ հարց ա: Թող ԱՄՆ լինի դիկտատուրա, Ռուսաստանն էլ լինի ամենադեմոկրատական երկիրը - դրանից իրանց դերերը աշխարհում չեն փոխվում: 




> Սերբիայի մասին... նախ էն վախտ էն ապուշ ելցինն էր...


Փաստորեն Ռուսաստանը Ռուսաստան ա մենակ Պուծինով:  :LOL:  Էտ տղեն որ չլինի Ռուսաստան չի լինի էլի: Աբեր, բա երգիրը, երգիրը .... Դիվ, Պուծինը նախագահության օրերին եղել ա Իրաք ու Լիբիա, ու էլի Ռուսաստանի կարծիքի վրա թքած են ունեցել: 

Էն օրը հզոր Պուծինը գնացել էր նայեր, թե ոնց ա իրա հերթական միջուկային ռակետը թռնելուց ծովն ընկնում: Սաղի վրա ջաղյանացավ, Դիվ, բայց մտքով չանցավ, որ սաղ իրա լափած փողերի պատճառով ա:  :LOL:  Էն մեկել օրն էլ պաշտպանության նախարարին գործից հանեց, պատահակն իմացել էր, որ էս քսան տարի ա ինքը ռազմական ռեֆորմ ա անում, բայց սաղ փողերը գնում են փդած Եվրոպա՝ տանկ ու սամալյոտ դառնալու փոխարեն: 

Պուծինը կարգին տղայա, Դիվ, ու ինձ էլ ա դզում - փիս հարուստ, փիս կայֆարիկ, լավ կոստեր ա հաքնում, թանգանոց ժամեր ա կապում  :Love: , պետքն եղած ժամանակ ջղայնանում ա:  




> ... ու հետո, Սերբիան սաղ աշխարհի քթից հետո ա գալու: ամեն ինչ իրա ժամանակին...


Ապեր, ի՞նչով ա գալու, ո՞նց ա գալու, ի՞նչ ա գալու: Ընգեր, ինձ ես ասում կյանքից հետ եմ ընկել, բայց դու լրիվ միջին դարերի հորձանուտներում ես մնացել - ուղղափառ սերբերը, ուղղափառ եղբայրների՝ ռուսների հետ միասին, թրերը հանած, ձիերը հեծած, անիծում են կաթոլիկ եվրոպայի (քո խաթեր փոքրատառով) մաման - Ստեֆան Դուշան, Կուտուզով, Սուվորով ....

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչի՞ ես կողմ: Որո՞նք ես արգումենտները ու որն՞ է քո համակարգային մոտեցումը


Ինձ հետաքրքրում է տնտեսական զարգացումը, դատական համակարգի բարեփոխումները: Ինչ վերաբերում է նույնասեռական ընտանիքներին, ապա հայ ժողովուրդը տաջիկ կամ ուզբեկ չի, որ ինչ-որ գաղափար ծրագրավորեն նրանում, և դա միանգամից գործի: Պետք է, իհարկե, փորձել կանխել այդ ամենը, բայց մեր մեջ խորը նստած արժեքներ կան, որոնք դժվարությամբ իրենց տեղը կզիջեն, կամ միգուցե մենք բավականաչափ ամուր լինենք, որ ընդհանրապես չզիջեն: Ինձ համար կարևոր է, որ ՀՀ-ն չի կորցնում իր սուվերենությունը` ինչպես երրորդ երկրների հետ տնտեսական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու առումով, այնպես էլ` արտաքին քաղաքական ձեռնարկումներում:

Եթե արժեքների դեմ է քո կռիվը, ուրեմն ես էլ դեմ եմ կեղծ գողական աշխարհի արժեքներին, դեմ եմ շովինիզմին, դեմ եմ այլատյացությանը, դեմ եմ ամեն հանցանքի համար մահապատժին, դեմ եմ քաղաքական դատավճիռներին, դեմ եմ մոնոպոլիաներին, դեմ եմ կաստաներին... չեմ կարծում, որ դու ցանկանում ես այս "արժեքները" որդեգրենք:

----------

Chilly (31.08.2013), Տրիբուն (28.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> աբեր, պատկերացրա, որ ոչ թե Կանադա են գնացել, այլ բուրկինաֆասո... հետո ինչ՞, դա ինձ խանգարելու ա որ խոսամ թե ինչ ա կատարվում ...
> ամերիկա գալիս են էլ, գնում են էլ: հիմա օրինակ չինացիք չեն էլ գալիս առաջվա համեմատ: հետո՞, 
> իսկ եթե գալիս են, դա 99 տոկոսով սոցիալական հարցեր են, որովհետև քո անգլո-ամերիկան տիրումեր ա արել սաղի երկրները: ու դու դրանից ուրախանում ե՞ս, որ քո հայրենիքը տիրումեր ա արված


ԲուռկինաՖասոյում որ լինեիր, չէի ասի, բայց որ կանադայում ես, հարցերը փոխվում են… 

Ամերիկան Հայաստանին տիրումեր չի արել, փող ա տալիս որ զարգանա ու օգնում ա դեմոկրատիա կառուցել… տես դու ես ասում որ Հայաստանում ավելի շատ դեմոկրատիա կա ու ժողովրդի ձայնը լսում են … էս էլ հո դու ես ասում… 

չինացիք էլի գալիս են, բոլորն էլ գալիս են ու իրանց փողերն էլ բերում են… ամեն երկիր ինքն ա իրա վիճակի համար պատասխանատու… պետք չի ԱՄՆ-ին մեղադրել… ԱՄՆ-ը միայն օգնում ա…

----------


## dvgray

> Ամբողջ խնդիրն էլ հենց նրանում է, որ իրենք սպառողներ են, ճիշտ էլ ասեցիր: Եթե լուրջ գիտական հաշվարկներ նայես, նշածդ պետությունները զարգացած արևմտյան երկրներին անգամ մի քանի տարի հետո չեն կարող գերազանցել ՀՆԱ-ով, դեռ մրցակցությունն էլ լինելու է իրար մեջ, թե ով ավելի շատ CO2 կարտանետի ու բնակչությամբ առաջինը ով կլինի. ի դեպ, Հնդկաստանը առաջ է անցնելու:


Հիմա, Աստղ ջան, ես այդպես էլ չեմ հասկանում, մեզ սպառողներ են պետք՞ ովքեր կսպառեն մեր ապրանքները, թե՞ մեզ պետք ա որ մենք սպառենք...
եթե մեզ սպառողներ են պետք, ապա դրածիդ լոգիիկան  հեչ չհասկացա  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> դու էն ասա, քիմիական զենքը ով՞ ա օգտագործել


Չեմ իմանում, բայց չեմ հավատում, որ Ասադն ա: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ բրիտանացիների դաբռոյով արել ա «օպոզիցիան»: 

Բայց էտ ի՞նչ կապ ունի Ռուսաստանի թսան լինելու հետ: 

Ապեր, պոռնիկ եվրոպացիներն ու յանկիները լացացնելու են Սիրայի մայրիգը ու փաթեթավորած են ունենալու Ռուսաստանին: Էտ ա ամբողջ հարցը, ընկեր: Ու էտ անելու են, քանի որ իրանք իրանց համար լավն են, ուժեղ են, հարուստ են, կազմակերպված են: Իրանք իրանց համար են լավը, Դիվի, իմ ու քո համար չեն: Բայց եթե ուզում ես, որ քո համար էլ լավը լինեն, պիտի Ասադի պես էշ չլինես, ու չբռնես քնձռոտ Ռուսաստանի քամակը: Իմացա՞ր:

----------

Chilly (31.08.2013), Peace (29.08.2013), Ներսես_AM (28.08.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> ԲուռկինաՖասոյում որ լինեիր, չէի ասի, բայց որ կանադայում ես, հարցերը փոխվում են… 
> 
> Ամերիկան Հայաստանին տիրումեր չի արել, փող ա տալիս որ զարգանա ու օգնում ա դեմոկրատիա կառուցել… տես դու ես ասում որ Հայաստանում ավելի շատ դեմոկրատիա կա ու ժողովրդի ձայնը լսում են … էս էլ հո դու ես ասում… 
> 
> չինացիք էլի գալիս են, բոլորն էլ գալիս են ու իրանց փողերն էլ բերում են… ամեն երկիր ինքն ա իրա վիճակի համար պատասխանատու… պետք չի ԱՄՆ-ին մեղադրել… ԱՄՆ-ը միայն օգնում ա…


ընգեր, Հայստանում դեմոկրատիան որ կա, դա ամերիկա-անգլիացիների շնորքը չի, այլ մեր բազմադարյան պատմության արգասիքն ա... մեր ընտանիքներ կառուցվացքա քեզ օրինակ: 
անգլիո - ամերիկացիք դարերով ախպրել են ստրուկների հաշվին, ու հիմա էլ   խոշոր հաշվով ոչինչ չի փոխվել... 
իսկ էն փողը որ տալիս են, ոչ ես գիտեմ որ էլ դու, թե ուր ա գնում ու ոնց ա գնում ...

----------


## dvgray

> Չեմ իմանում, բայց չեմ հավատում, որ Ասադն ա: Ամենայն հավանականությամբ բրիտանացիների դաբռոյով արել ա «օպոզիցիան»: 
> 
> Բայց էտ ի՞նչ կապ ունի Ռուսաստանի թսան լինելու հետ: 
> 
> Ապեր, պոռնիկ եվրոպացիներն ու յանկիները լացացնելու են Սիրայի մայրիգը ու փաթեթավորած են ունենալու Ռուսաստանին: Էտ ա ամբողջ հարցը, ընկեր: Ու էտ անելու են, քանի որ իրանք իրանց համար լավն են, ուժեղ են, հարուստ են, կազմակերպված են: Իրանք իրանց համար են լավը, Դիվի, իմ ու քո համար չեն: Բայց եթե ուզում ես, որ քո համար էլ լավը լինեն, պիտի Ասադի պես էշ չլինես, ու չբռնես քնձռոտ Ռուսաստանի քամակը: Իմացա՞ր:


չհասկացա, հիմա դուք եվրապ եք ուզում դեմոկրատիայի համար՞ թե լավ ապրելու համար:
իսկ եթե լավ ապրելու, ապա կարաս՞ սահամնես, թե կոնկրետ քո համար լավ ապրելը որն՞ ա, ու քո կարծիքով Հայաստանի մեծամասնության համար լավ ապրելը որն՞ ա
Հ.Գ. ես էտ պես էլ գիտեի, որ փաթթած ունես դեմոկրատիան  :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հիմա, Աստղ ջան, ես այդպես էլ չեմ հասկանում, մեզ սպառողներ են պետք՞ ովքեր կսպառեն մեր ապրանքները, թե՞ մեզ պետք ա որ մենք սպառենք...
> եթե մեզ սպառողներ են պետք, ապա դրածիդ լոգիիկան  հեչ չհասկացա


Սկսենք նրանից, որ սպառել տալու համար նախ պետք է արտադրել բավականաչափ: Այս պահին 500 մլն-անոց շուկան բավական է` հայկական արտադրանքը սպառելու համար: Հենց մասշտաբները մեծացնենք, մենք էլ ենք փորձելու արտադրության սկզբնական փուլերը տեղափոխել Չինաստան, իսկ վերջնականը կազմակերպել ՀՀ-ում: Իսկ թե ինչ կարտահանենք Չինաստան կամ այլ զարգացող երկրներ, դա ընթացքում պարզ կլինի, որովհետև ցանկացած դեպքում յուրաքանչյուր արտադրող ձգտում է իր ապրանքը սպառել վճարունակ Եվրոպայում. եկամուտը մեծ է լինում:

----------


## dvgray

> Բայց եթե ուզում ես, որ քո համար էլ լավը լինեն, պիտի Ասադի պես էշ չլինես, ու չբռնես քնձռոտ Ռուսաստանի քամակը: Իմացա՞ր:


այսիքն քո համար կարևորը Ասադի աթոռն ա, և ոչ թե էն, որ իրա երկիրը դառնալու էր Կատարի պես մի քնձիռ աշխարհի երեսին

----------


## dvgray

> Սկսենք նրանից, որ սպառել տալու համար նախ պետք է արտադրել բավականաչափ: Այս պահին 500 մլն-անոց շուկան բավական է` հայկական արտադրանքը սպառելու համար: Հենց մասշտաբները մեծացնենք, մենք էլ ենք փորձելու արտադրության սկզբնական փուլերը տեղափոխել Չինաստան, իսկ վերջնականը կազմակերպել ՀՀ-ում: Իսկ թե ինչ կարտահանենք Չինաստան կամ այլ զարգացող երկրներ, դա ընթացքում պարզ կլինի, որովհետև ցանկացած դեպքում յուրաքանչյուր արտադրող ձգտում է իր ապրանքը սպառել վճարունակ Եվրոպայում. եկամուտը մեծ է լինում:


Աստղ ջան: քո մոտ 30-ականների ինֆքրմաիցա ա... հիմա Մմիլիոնատերերի քանակով չինաստանին հավասարը չկա: իսկ համախառնով ինքը երկրորդ տեղն ա, չնայած ես դրանում շատ եմ կասկածում
ձեր մոտ, ինչպես նաև ամերիկա -եվրոպացիների մոտ ինֆորմաիցոն սով ա: պրոպագանդիստական լվացք

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ընգեր, Հայստանում դեմոկրատիան որ կա, դա ամերիկա-անգլիացիների շնորքը չի, այլ մեր բազմադարյան պատմության արգասիքն ա... մեր ընտանիքներ կառուցվացքա քեզ օրինակ: 
> անգլիո - ամերիկացիք դարերով ախպրել են ստրուկների հաշվին, ու հիմա էլ   խոշոր հաշվով ոչինչ չի փոխվել... 
> իսկ էն փողը որ տալիս են, ոչ ես գիտեմ որ էլ դու, թե ուր ա գնում ու ոնց ա գնում ...


Տենց մի ասա ընգեր… որ տենց լիներ, մենք վաղուց երկիր կունենայինք… օրումեջ էլ կնիկ սպանելու ու ծեծելու համար էլ մարդ չէին բռնի… մենք դեմոկրատիայի համար պարտական ենք ամերիկացիներին… նրանք են մեզ դա սովորացնում…

----------


## dvgray

> Սկսենք նրանից, որ սպառել տալու համար նախ պետք է արտադրել բավականաչափ: Այս պահին 500 մլն-անոց շուկան բավական է` հայկական արտադրանքը սպառելու համար: Հենց մասշտաբները մեծացնենք, մենք էլ ենք փորձելու արտադրության սկզբնական փուլերը տեղափոխել Չինաստան, իսկ վերջնականը կազմակերպել ՀՀ-ում: Իսկ թե ինչ կարտահանենք Չինաստան կամ այլ զարգացող երկրներ, դա ընթացքում պարզ կլինի, որովհետև ցանկացած դեպքում յուրաքանչյուր արտադրող ձգտում է իր ապրանքը սպառել վճարունակ Եվրոպայում. եկամուտը մեծ է լինում:


քո 500մլ "վճարունակ" սպառող երկրներից Հունաստանում չգիտեն թե ոնց հաց ուտեն, իսկ Իսպանիայում երիտասարդների 50 տոկոսը անգործ թափառում ա
շատ ես խաբնվել փայլուն կանֆետի թղթին:

----------


## dvgray

> Տենց մի ասա ընգեր… որ տենց լիներ, մենք վաղուց երկիր կունենայինք… օրումեջ էլ կնիկ սպանելու ու ծեծելու համար էլ մարդ չէին բռնի… մենք դեմոկրատիայի համար պարտական ենք ամերիկացիներին… նրանք են մեզ դա սովորացնում…


ովքեր, էտ աբորիգենների ցեղասպանները՞...
 ձեր դեմոկրատիան մինչև մոտակա պատից կախված հրացանից հնչած կրակոցն ա: հեսա էտ հրացանները ձեռներից կառնեն, կտենքն, թե ինչ ա մնում տակը

----------


## Տրիբուն

> չհասկացա, հիմա դուք եվրապ եք ուզում դեմոկրատիայի համար՞ թե լավ ապրելու համար:
> իսկ եթե լավ ապրելու, ապա կարաս՞ սահամնես, թե կոնկրետ քո համար լավ ապրելը որն՞ ա, ու քո կարծիքով Հայաստանի մեծամասնության համար լավ ապրելը որն՞ ա
> Հ.Գ. ես էտ պես էլ գիտեի, որ փաթթած ունես դեմոկրատիան


Դեմոկրատիան ու լավ ապրելը փոխկապալցված են: Դեմոկրատիա ասելով հասկանում եմ դեմոկրատիան այն տեսքով ինչ կա 21-րդ դարում, ոչ թե քո պատկերացրած արխայիկ Հունաստանում 3 հազար տարի առաջ: Դրանից էլ չի լինելու օբյեկտիվորեն: 

Լավ ապրել ասելով հասկանում եմ, որ մարդը ու իրա իրավունքները, որպես արժեք, հարգված ու պաշտպանված լինեն: 

Հ.Գ. Մի ամիս առաջ տղես հիվանդացավ մի հատ երկրորդ կարգի կրիզիսային եվրոպական երկրում: Էտ երկրի պետական հիվանդանոցում ինձ նույնիսկ չհարցրեցին, թե որ երկրի քաղաքացի եմ, մինչև երեխուս բժշկական լիարժեք օգնություն ցույց տալը, ու դեմքիս էլ թարս նայելով չհարցրեցին «աբեր, փող ունե՞ս, որ վերջում տաս, թե՞ չէ»: Հետո նույն բանն էլ կրկնվեց մասնավոր կլինիկայում: Ապեր, ես ինձ մի օրում մարդ զգացի էնքան, ինչքան Հայաստանում վերջին տաս տարում չէի զգացել:

----------

Mephistopheles (28.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> այսիքն քո համար կարևորը Ասադի աթոռն ա, և ոչ թե էն, որ իրա երկիրը դառնալու էր Կատարի պես մի քնձիռ աշխարհի երեսին


Իմ համար կարևորը Սիրայի ժողովրդի ճակատագիրին ա, որը ավելի լավ ա ապերի Կատարի պես երկրում, քան Ասադի էշությունների պատճառով էսօր քաշի էն ինչ քաշում ա: Մի բան, որ Թունիսի ժողովուրդն օրինակ չքաշեց:

----------

Mephistopheles (28.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ովքեր, էտ աբորիգենների ցեղասպանները՞...
>  ձեր դեմոկրատիան մինչև մոտակա պատից կախված հրացանից հնչած կրակոցն ա: հեսա էտ հրացանները ձեռներից կառնեն, կտենքն, թե ինչ ա մնում տակը


Իրանք ընդունել են աբորիգենների ցեղասպանությունն ու հատուցում են… հրացան առնող էլ առայժմ չկա… սաղ նայում են ամերիկացիների ձեռին որ մի բան տա ու իրանց օգնի համ փողով համ ռազմականով համ էլ դեմոկրատիայով… տենց չէ՞…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> քո 500մլ "վճարունակ" սպառող երկրներից Հունաստանում չգիտեն թե ոնց հաց ուտեն,


Բըլթ ... 
Ռուսական ալիքներո՞վ ես տեսել էս  :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Դեմոկրատիան ու լավ ապրելը փոխկապալցված են: Դեմոկրատիա ասելով հասկանում եմ դեմոկրատիան այն տեսքով ինչ կա 21-րդ դարում, ոչ թե քո պատկերացրած արխայիկ Հունաստանում 3 հազար տարի առաջ: Դրանից էլ չի լինելու օբյեկտիվորեն: 
> 
> Լավ ապրել ասելով հասկանում եմ, որ մարդը ու իրա իրավունքները, որպես արժեք, հարգված ու պաշտպանված լինեն: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մի ամիս առաջ տղես հիվանդացավ մի հատ երկրորդ կարգի կրիզիսային եվրոպական երկրում: Էտ երկրի պետական հիվանդանոցում ինձ նույնիսկ չհարցրեցին, թե որ երկրի քաղաքացի եմ, մինչև երեխուս բժշկական լիարժեք օգնություն ցույց տալը, ու դեմքիս էլ թարս նայելով չհարցրեցին «աբեր, փող ունե՞ս, որ վերջում տաս, թե՞ չէ»: Հետո նույն բանն էլ կրկնվեց մասնավոր կլինիկայում: Ապեր, ես ինձ մի օրում մարդ զգացի էնքան, ինչքան Հայաստանում վերջին տաս տարում չէի զգացել:


աբեր, էս 2 օր առաջ էլ մորս հետ մի դեպք էր եղել Երևանում, ու պատահաբար, դեպքի բերումով լրիվ օտար մարդիկ էն ձև էին օգնել, որ չեմ էլ կարա նկարագրեմ: ու ես էլ մի ուրիշ ձև ինձ հպարտ զգացի իմ ազգի համար: 
իսկ եթե մանրամասները պատնեմեմ ,ապա ոչ մի եվրոպա-ամերիկացու ուղեցի մեջ չի կարա դա տեղավորվի... 
ուղղակի մենք չենք տեսնում: դա նորմալ ա

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իրանք ընդունել են աբորիգենների ցեղասպանությունն ու հատուցում են… հրացան առնող էլ առայժմ չկա… սաղ նայում են ամերիկացիների ձեռին որ մի բան տա ու իրանց օգնի համ փողով համ ռազմականով համ էլ դեմոկրատիայով… տենց չէ՞…


Մեֆ, բայց դու լռիիիիիվ յանկի ես դառել ..............  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

dvgray (28.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (28.08.2013), Ներսես_AM (28.08.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Բըլթ ... 
> Ռուսական ալիքներո՞վ ես տեսել էս


քբեր, ես եվրոպայի լուրելը հիմնականում ստանում եմ Եվրոնյուսից... չգիտեի որ ինքը էլ ա Պուտինի տակ աշխատում

----------


## Տրիբուն

> աբեր, էս 2 օր առաջ էլ մորս հետ մի դեպք էր եղել Երևանում, ու պատահաբար, դեպքի բերումով լրիվ օտար մարդիկ էն ձև էին օգնել, որ չեմ էլ կարա նկարագրեմ: ու ես էլ մի ուրիշ ձև ինձ հպարտ զգացի իմ ազգի համար: 
> իսկ եթե մանրամասները պատնեմեմ ,ապա ոչ մի եվրոպա-ամերիկացու ուղեցի մեջ չի կարա դա տեղավորվի... 
> ուղղակի մենք չենք տեսնում: դա նորմալ ա


Ապեր, մասնավոր օրինակների վրա հետևություններ անելը սխալ ա: Ինձանից սկսվեց դա, որի համար հայցում եմ ձեր ներողամտությունը: 

Հարցը նրանում ա, որ մի տեղ կա համակարգ, որը մարդու համար աշխատում ա, իսկ մի տեղ էտ համակագը չկա, ու սաղ հույսը բախտի ու ճակատագրի վրայա: Ասեմ քեզ, մամայիդ բախտը բերել ա, թու-թու-թու:

----------


## dvgray

> Դեմոկրատիան ու լավ ապրելը փոխկապալցված են:


Տրիբուն , արի ասա էլի. ի՞նչ ասել ոա քո համար "լավ ապրել" , ու որտե՞ղ են քո ասած "լավ ապրելով" ապրում  :Smile: 
աբեր, դու սաղ աշխարհը ֆռում էես համարյա թե որպես տուրիստ, իսկ տուրիստի ապրելու ու ընդանրապես երկրիում ապրելու մեջ սար ու ձորեր ա...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> քբեր, ես եվրոպայի լուրելը հիմնականում ստանում եմ Եվրոնյուսից... չգիտեի որ ինքը էլ ա Պուտինի տակ աշխատում


Մի ախմախ ալիք էլ էտ ա ... մեր մեջ ասած: Վիզ պետք էր մի պահ եվրոպային, որ ցույց տային, թե ինչքան վատ վիճակը Հունաստանում, որ մնացածի աչքը վախացնեին:  

Հունաստանում վիճակն իսկականից լավ չի, բայց դե տենց կատաստրոֆիկ էլ էլի, որ հացի կարոտ են մնացել: Հեսա կգնաս, կտեսնես: Հունաստանի պրոբլեմներն ուրշ տեղ են: Երկար պատմություն ա, զահլա չկա:

----------


## dvgray

> Ապեր, մասնավոր օրինակների վրա հետևություններ անելը սխալ ա: Ինձանից սկսվեց դա, որի համար հայցում եմ ձեր ներողամտությունը: 
> 
> Հարցը նրանում ա, որ մի տեղ կա համակարգ, որը մարդու համար աշխատում ա, իսկ մի տեղ էտ համակագը չկա, ու սաղ հույսը բախտի ու ճակատագրի վրայա: Ասեմ քեզ, մամայիդ բախտը բերել ա, թու-թու-թու:


անգկլո-սաքսերի համակարգը արդեն վաղուց դադարել ա Մարդու համար աշխատելուց: 
որպես գեղարվեստական օրինակ իրանց համակարգը արդեն համեմատվելիք ա լավագույնս "Մատրիցաի" հետ: ստեղ սաղ վախցած են: Շատ ավելի, քան ստալինի տարիներին մարդիկ: Սնոուդենի շոուն վկա: ու հետաքրքիրը էն ա, որ ստեղ մարդիկ ստրուկ են դառնու ինքնակամ ,  ի տարբերույթուն մի 2000 տարի առաջվա

----------


## dvgray

> Մի ախմախ ալիք էլ էտ ա ... մեր մեջ ասած: Վիզ պետք էր մի պահ եվրոպային, որ ցույց տային, թե ինչքան վատ վիճակը Հունաստանում, որ մնացածի աչքը վախացնեին:  
> 
> Հունաստանում վիճակն իսկականից լավ չի, բայց դե տենց կատաստրոֆիկ էլ էլի, որ հացի կարոտ են մնացել: Հեսա կգնաս, կտեսնես: Հունաստանի պրոբլեմներն ուրշ տեղ են: Երկար պատմություն ա, զահլա չկա:


ասա ինչ նայեմ, մեծ ուրախությամբ  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ասա ինչ նայեմ, մեծ ուրախությամբ  մենակ եթե պրոպագանդա տեսա, դու էս պատասխան տալու


դու պրոպագանդային սովոր ես ապեր, սաղօրը ռուսական տվ ես նայում…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ասա ինչ նայեմ, մեծ ուրախությամբ


Դու էն ասա, ուզում ես որ Հայաստանը սիրածդ Հունաստանի պես դառնա եվրոպական ընտանիքի անդամ, թե՞ Տաջիկստանի հետ մտնի Ռուասական նոր կայսրության մեջ:

----------

Chilly (31.08.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> դու պրոպագանդային սովոր ես ապեր, սաղօրը ռուսական տվ ես նայում…


աբեր, ամենահզոր պրոպագանդան ձերն ա: ես իտարբերույթուն քեզ ռուսական էլ են նայում, թուրքական էլ, նույնիսկ ազերիների տվ եմ նայում: մեկ մեկ բավական օգտակար ա թշնամուդ թուլ տեղերը շոշափելը

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան: քո մոտ 30-ականների ինֆքրմաիցա ա... հիմա Մմիլիոնատերերի քանակով չինաստանին հավասարը չկա: իսկ համախառնով ինքը երկրորդ տեղն ա, չնայած ես դրանում շատ եմ կասկածում
> ձեր մոտ, ինչպես նաև ամերիկա -եվրոպացիների մոտ ինֆորմաիցոն սով ա: պրոպագանդիստական լվացք





> քո 500մլ "վճարունակ" սպառող երկրներից Հունաստանում չգիտեն թե ոնց հաց ուտեն, իսկ Իսպանիայում երիտասարդների 50 տոկոսը անգործ թափառում ա
> շատ ես խաբնվել փայլուն կանֆետի թղթին:


Դվ, եթե միլիոնատեր ա, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, թե ամենահարուստն ա: Բացի այդ, 2 մլրդ մարդու մեջ ինձ թվում է` նորմալ է այդքան միլիոնատեր ունենալը:
Ինֆորմացիայի սով իմ մոտ չկա, ԴՎ ջան  :Wink:  Հունաստան, Իսպանիա, Իտալիա... ես ցանկին կավելացնեի նաև Հունգարիան` որպես մարդու իրավունքները խախտող պետություն, բայց իրողությունը չի փոխվում. ԵՄ-ն այսօր լուրջ խաղացող է, և մենք կարող ենք նրա գործընկերը լինել ու քաղել դրա օգուտները:

----------


## dvgray

> Դու էն ասա, ուզում ես որ Հայաստանը սիրածդ Հունաստանի պես դառնա եվրոպական ընտանիքի անդամ, թե՞ Տաջիկստանի հետ մտնի Ռուասական նոր կայսրության մեջ:


ուզում եմ որ Հունաստանն ու Հայաստանը նորից լինել ախպերներ, ու մենք ստեղից, նրան էն կողից... միացյալ սահմաններ ունենանք... հետո արդեն որոշենք, թե ով ա մեզ միանալու  :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Դվ, եթե միլիոնատեր ա, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, թե ամենահարուստն ա: Բացի այդ, 2 մլրդ մարդու մեջ ինձ թվում է` նորմալ է այդքան միլիոնատեր ունենալը:
> Ինֆորմացիայի սով իմ մոտ չկա, ԴՎ ջան  Հունաստան, Իսպանիա, Իտալիա... ես ցանկին կավելացնեի նաև Հունգարիան` որպես մարդու իրավունքները խախտող պետություն, բայց իրողությունը չի փոխվում. ԵՄ-ն այսօր լուրջ խաղացող է, և մենք կարող ենք նրա գործընկերը լինել ու քաղել դրա օգուտները:


ԵՄ իրա եվրոյով արհեստական մի բան ա, որ սաքեցին անգլո-սաքսերը ու ոչ մի ապագա չունի հենց ինքը: 
ԵՎ դառձել ա  լրիվ խաղալիք ուժ: օրինակ Իտալիայի արտաքին գործերի նախարարը հաչում ա ամն-ի պլանների վրա, ով՞ ա շան տեղ դնում...
ու վաբշե, ԵՄ-ում ով՞ ա  ժողովրդին արդեն շան տեղ դնում:::
Հավատա, որ Սերժը նեմեցի հետ միասին ավելի են հիմա ժողովրդին հաշվի առնում, քան Եվրոգոմիկստանում 
ինչ՞ ես շահելու նրանց միանալով : կարծում ես թե հայկական պամիդորը իրանց մոտ կարաս ծախես՞  :LOL:   :LOL:  սկի իրանց շուկային 1000 կմ մոտիկ չես կարա գնաս  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

վերջի լուրեր Եվրոի "զոնայից"  :Wink:  
կարդացեք, կամ նայեք, իսկապես հետաքրքիր ա... 

http://ru.euronews.com/2013/08/27/lo...odern-slavery/

----------


## Sagittarius

> վերջի լուրեր Եվրոի "զոնայից"  
> կարդացեք, կամ նայեք, իսկապես հետաքրքիր ա... 
> 
> http://ru.euronews.com/2013/08/27/lo...odern-slavery/


ուրախ եմ, որ Գերմանիան իրա խնդիրնը չի կոծկում, այլ ակտիվ քննարկում են ու լուծման ուղիներ փնտրում՝ չնայած եվրոպական երկրների տնտեսական խնդիրներին ու միգրանտների ակտիվ հոսքին. լավ երկիր ա էլի  :Smile:  dvgray, ապրես լավ հոդվածի համար:

----------

Տրիբուն (28.08.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> ուրախ եմ, որ Գերմանիան իրա խնդիրնը չի կոծկում, այլ կատիվ քննարկում են ու լուծման ուղիներ փնտրում՝ չնայած եվրոպական երկրների տնտեսական խնդիրներին ու միգրանտների ակտիվ հոսքին. լավ երկիր ա էլի  dvgray, ապրես լավ հոդվածի համար:


էտ ինչ՞ խնդիրն ա լուծում, որ 21-որդ դարում ստրուկներ են պահում՞՞՞

----------


## Sagittarius

> էտ ինչ՞ խնդիրն ա լուծում, որ 21-որդ դարում ստրուկներ են պահում՞՞՞


երևի նկատի ունե՞ս չորակավորված աշխատանքային միգրանտներին. ուղղակի որ հասկանանք, թե նույն բանի մասին ենք խոսում: Ասեմ որ ստեղ շատ էլ լավ պայմաներում են աշխատում, հարյուրավոր տենց մարդկանց եմ հանդիպել. *բոլորը* գերմանացիների աշխատանքային պայմանները ունեն. խոսքի ամենաթարմ օրինակ անցած շաբաթվա թունիսցի վարսավիրս, որ գերմաներեն կցկտուր էր խոսում՝ ռուսաստանի ամենավերջին տաջիկի ռուսերենից բեթար: Հատուկ հարցրեցի՝ նորմալ աշխատանքային ժամերով, հանգստյան օրերով, ու իրա ասածը հլը հեչ, մարդու դեմքի ժպիտից ջոկում ես արդեն, որ ինքը իրա գործից գոհ ա: Էն բերածդ հոդվածը հազվագյուտ դեպք ա ու ուրախ եմ որ Գերմանիայի ՕՌՏն դրան անդրադարձել ա: Ուղղակի ստեղ օրենսդրության բացթողում ա իրականում (եթե ուզում ես կարող եմ բացատրել, թե խի հենց ռումիանիայի ու բուլղարիայի աշխատուժի ա լրիվ օրինական հնարավոր նման ցածր աշխատավարձով գործի ընդունել), բայց կարծում եմ կարճ ժամանակում դրան էլ լուծում կտան:  

Էնենց չի որ ստեղ ամեն ինչ կատարյալ ա, խնդիրներ միշտ էլ ունեն, որոշները կարողանում են լուծել, որոշները չէ: Բայց էտ գավառական գոռոզությամբ հեռու չենք գնա, էս ու շատ այլ ոլորտներում Հայաստանը ոչ թե Ռուսաստանից, այլ Գերմանիայից ու Արմ. Եվրոպայի այլ երկրներից սովորելու բան ունի, Ռուսաստանը հենց ինքն էլ ունի: Էտ քո ու մնացածի համար էն հեռուստացույցով հետույք ճղում, իրականում իրանք էլ են հասկանում ու ծիխարի լավ էլ փորձում են սովորել:

----------

Տրիբուն (28.08.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> երևի նկատի ունե՞ս չորակավորված աշխատանքային միգրանտներին. ուղղակի որ հասկանանք, թե նույն բանի մասին ենք խոսում: Ասեմ որ ստեղ շատ էլ լավ պայմաներում են աշխատում, հարյուրավոր տենց մարդկանց եմ հանդիպել. *բոլորը* գերմանացիների աշխատանքային պայմանները ունեն. խոսքի ամենաթարմ օրինակ անցած շաբաթվա թունիսցի վարսավիրս, որ գերմաներեն կցկտուր էր խոսում՝ ռուսաստանի ամենավերջին տաջիկի ռուսերենից բեթար: Հատուկ հարցրեցի՝ նորմալ աշխատանքային ժամերով, հանգստյան օրերով, ու իրա ասածը հլը հեչ, մարդու դեմքի ժպիտից ջոկում ես արդեն, որ ինքը իրա գործից գոհ ա: Էն բերածդ հոդվածը հազվագյուտ դեպք ա ու ուրախ եմ որ Գերմանիայի ՕՌՏն դրան անդրադարձել ա: Ուղղակի ստեղ օրենսդրության բացթողում ա իրականում (եթե ուզում ես կարող եմ բացատրել, թե խի հենց ռումիանիայի ու բուլղարիայի աշխատուժի ա լրիվ օրինական հնարավոր նման ցածր աշխատավարձով գործի ընդունել), բայց կարծում եմ կարճ ժամանակում դրան էլ լուծում կտան:  
> 
> Էնենց չի որ ստեղ ամեն ինչ կատարյալ ա, խնդիրներ միշտ էլ ունեն, որոշները կարողանում են լուծել, որոշները չէ: Բայց էտ գավառական գոռոզությամբ հեռու չենք գնա, էս ու շատ այլ ոլորտներում Հայաստանը ոչ թե Ռուսաստանից, այլ Գերմանիայից ու Արմ. Եվրոպայի այլ երկրներից սովորելու բան ունի, Ռուսաստանը հենց ինքն էլ ունի: Էտ քո ու մնացածի համար էն հեռուստացույցով հետույք ճղում, իրականում իրանք էլ են հասկանում ու ծիխարի լավ էլ փորձում են սովորել:


սովորել բոլորից էլ կարել ա ու անհրաժեշտ ա: օրինակ , ոնց կարելի ա Առանց Բախ սովորելու երաժիշտ դառնալ: հնարավոր չի:
Իսկ քո կարծիքով Գերմանաին Ռուսաստանսից, կամ նույնիսկ Հայատանից սովորելու բան ունի՞ թե մենք ընդանուր առմամբ կապիկին հավասար մի բան ենք

----------


## Sagittarius

dvgray, արի էնենց պոլիգոն մի մտի, որի բոմբերի տեղը չգիտես: 
Գերմանիա աշխատավարձի նվազագույն շեմ չկա, քանի որ գերմանացիք իրանց աշխատանքային իրավունքների տեղը լավ գիտեն ու 300 եւվրոյով ստեղ աշխատող *չկա*: Արտասահմանցիները (ոչ ԵՄ-քաղաքացիները) որ աշխատանքային վիզա ստանան, պետք ա սկզբից թույլտվություն ստանան ստեղի Աշխատանքի պետական կազմակերպությունից՝ 
Agentur für Arbeit: Ուրեմն էս կազմակերպությունը ստուգում ա, որ աշխատանքային պայմանները Գերմանացիներին առաջարկվող միջին պայմաններից ցածր չլինեն՝ ներառյալ աշխատավարձը: Նաև ստուգում ա, արդյո՞ք աշխատանքային շուկայում էտ նույն աշխատատեղին նվազագույնը նույն որակներով համապատասխան գերմանացի չկա ու միայն չգտնելու դեպքում նոր տալիս ա աշխատանքային իրավունք: 

Հիմա Ռումինիան ու Բուլղարիան որ մտել էն ԵՄ հանգիստ աշխատանքային վիզա են ստանում: Բայց իրանք ըստ էության մեր նման էժան աշխատուժ են դրա համար էլ տենց էժան են աշխատում. ու էտ հովածում նշված օրինակում բժկակա ապահովագրություն չեն վճարում: 

Իսկ ընդհանուր նվազագույն աշխատավարձի մասով. ամենացածր վարձատրվող գործերն են օրինակ ուսանողների կեսդրույքով գործերը՝ Aushilfe կամ այսպես կոչված Մինիյոոբերը՝ Minijobs, որոնցով ամսեկան կարելի աշխատել մինչև 450 եվրո, ավել չի լինում, քանի որ պետք ա եկամտահարկ վճարես ու արդեն որպես հիմնական աշծատող ա ձևակերպվում: Գումարած դրան ուսանողները պետությունից ստանում են BAföG օգնություն՝ եթե չեմ սխալվում ամսեկան մոտ 500 եվրո, որի 50%ը հետագայում աշխատելու դեպքում պետք ա վերադաձրնեն: 
Սրանից հետո գալիս են պրակտիկաները՝ 400-1200 եվրո: Իսկ մնացած բոլոր ամբողջ-դրույքով գործերը 1000 եվրոյից ավել են: 

Ստեղ աշխատող մարդ բոմժ չի լինի. կարող ա իրա ուզած գործը չունենա, կամ ստիպված հետ գնա իրա երկիր, բայց էս երկրում բոմժ լինելը ընտրություն ա՝ տարբեր տեսակի կախվածություն ունեցող կոտրված մարդիկ են, որոնց պետությունը ֆինանսավորում ա դեղորայքը, վճարում ա բնակարանի համար (որից շատերը հրաժարվում են), ու ապրելու համար տալիս մոտ 350 եվրո (էտ էլ քո լսած 300-ը), հա, ու սա միայն իրանց քաղաքացիների համար: Ու գումարած որոշ փախստականներ, որոնք գերմանական ստանդարտներով «ծերը ծերին» են հասցնում: 

Խնդրեմ, կարող ես էլի հարցեր ուղղել, կբացատրեմ:  :Wink: 
հա, էտ գոռոզ տոնդ էլ քցի մի կողմ, հատկապես էն հարցերի շուրջ, որտեղ դու նուբ ես:

----------

Տրիբուն (28.08.2013)

----------


## dvgray

ևս մի հետաքրիքիր ինֆո եվրոյ "զոնայից" 

http://ru.euronews.com/2013/08/27/zu...-for-business/

----------


## Sagittarius

> սովորել բոլորից էլ կարել ա ու անհրաժեշտ ա: օրինակ , ոնց կարելի ա Առանց Բախ սովորելու երաժիշտ դառնալ: հնարավոր չի:
> Իսկ քո կարծիքով Գերմանաին Ռուսաստանսից, կամ նույնիսկ Հայատանից սովորելու բան ունի՞ թե մենք ընդանուր առմամբ կապիկին հավասար մի բան ենք


Գերմանական մի հատ http://www.arte.tv/de ալիք կա, գերմանաֆրանսիական համատեղ ալիք ա ու ստեղ կրթված մասսայի մոտ լավ հարգանք ա վայելում: Մենակ տենաս ինչ ինտուզիազմով են տարբեր մշակույթների մասին ռեպորտաժներ պատրաստում ու ոչ թե ասենք Սինգապուր, Բրազիլիա, Ավստրալիա, որ բոլորը գիտեն, այլ օրինակ՝ Տաջիկստանի լեռների մի գյուղի ապրելակերպի մասին, որի բնակիչներից շատերը կյանքում մեքենա չի նստել. բայց իրանք ներկայացնում են իրանց մշակույթը դրական կողմից էն սիրուն, օրիգինալ բաները, որ մարդիկ փորձում են պահպանել: Սովորելու բան բոլոր մշակությներից էլ կա ու իրանք էտի լավ գիտեն, մնաց մենք էլ հասկանանք:

----------

Տրիբուն (28.08.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> dvgray, արի էնենց պոլիգոն մի մտի, որի բոմբերի տեղը չգիտես: 
> Գերմանիա աշխատավարձի նվազագույն շեմ չկա, քանի որ գերմանացիք իրանց աշխատանքային իրավունքների տեղը լավ գիտեն ու 300 եւվրոյով ստեղ աշխատող *չկա*: Արտասահմանցիները (ոչ ԵՄ-քաղաքացիները) որ աշխատանքային վիզա ստանան, պետք ա սկզբից թույլտվություն ստանան ստեղի Աշխատանքի պետական կազմակերպությունից՝ 
> Agentur für Arbeit: Ուրեմն էս կազմակերպությունը ստուգում ա, որ աշխատանքային պայմանները Գերմանացիներին առաջարկվող միջին պայմաններից ցածր չլինեն՝ ներառյալ աշխատավարձը: Նաև ստուգում ա, արդյո՞ք աշխատանքային շուկայում էտ նույն աշխատատեղին նվազագույնը նույն որակներով համապատասխան գերմանացի չկա ու միայն չգտնելու դեպքում նոր տալիս ա աշխատանքային իրավունք: 
> 
> Հիմա Ռումինիան ու Բուլղարիան որ մտել էն ԵՄ հանգիստ աշխատանքային վիզա են ստանում: Բայց իրանք ըստ էության մեր նման էժան աշխատուժ են դրա համար էլ տենց էժան են աշխատում. ու էտ հովածում նշված օրինակում բժկակա ապահովագրություն չեն վճարում: 
> 
> Իսկ ընդհանուր նվազագույն աշխատավարձի մասով. ամենացածր վարձատրվող գործերն են օրինակ ուսանողների կեսդրույքով գործերը՝ Aushilfe կամ այսպես կոչված Մինիյոոբերը՝ Minijobs, որոնցով ամսեկան կարելի աշխատել մինչև 450 եվրո, ավել չի լինում, քանի որ պետք ա եկամտահարկ վճարես ու արդեն որպես հիմնական աշծատող ա ձևակերպվում: Գումարած դրան ուսանողները պետությունից ստանում են BAföG օգնություն՝ եթե չեմ սխալվում ամսեկան մոտ 500 եվրո, որի 50%ը հետագայում աշխատելու դեպքում պետք ա վերադաձրնեն: 
> Սրանից հետո գալիս են պրակտիկաները՝ 400-1200 եվրո: Իսկ մնացած բոլոր ամբողջ-դրույքով գործերը 1000 եվրոյից ավել են: 
> 
> ...


ինչի՞ մասին ես խոսում չեմ հասկանում:
վիճում ես որ իմ հետ՞: էտ ես չեմ ասում, այլ բառացի մեջբերել եմ Եվրոնյուզից
համարում ես սուտ ա, իրանց դատի տուր սխալ լուրերի համար
սրանց նման 

http://ru.euronews.com/2013/08/27/ar...pany-to-court/ 
 :Wink:

----------


## Sagittarius

> ևս մի հետաքրիքիր ինֆո եվրոյ "զոնայից" 
> 
> http://ru.euronews.com/2013/08/27/zu...-for-business/


տուֆտա, Եվրոպայի մաշտաբով վեցերորդ կարգի նորություն, որը մի քանի օր առաջ առաջին անգամ հայաստանցի ընկերներիցս մեկի ֆեյսբուքում տեսա, հիմա էլ դու ես տեղադրում: Խի՞ ե(ն)ք ազգովի տենց սեքսի թեմաների վրա ծռված:

----------

Տրիբուն (28.08.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> տուֆտա, Եվրոպայի մաշտաբով վեցերորդ կարգի նորություն, որը մի քանի օր առաջ առաջին անգամ հայաստանցի ընկերներիցս մեկի ֆեյսբուքում տեսա, հիմա էլ դու ես տեղադրում: Խի՞ ե(ն)ք ազգովի տենց սեքսի թեմաների վրա ծռված:


իսկ որն՞ ա առաջի կարգի նորությունը, որ Սիրայի վրա պատրաստվում եք բոմբեր թափել՞ 

Հ.Գ. Աբեր, մի հատ ձեր պետության ղեկավարին ուշադիր նայի...

----------


## Ambrosine

> ԵՄ իրա եվրոյով արհեստական մի բան ա, որ սաքեցին անգլո-սաքսերը ու ոչ մի ապագա չունի հենց ինքը: 
> ԵՎ դառձել ա  լրիվ խաղալիք ուժ: օրինակ Իտալիայի արտաքին գործերի նախարարը հաչում ա ամն-ի պլանների վրա, ով՞ ա շան տեղ դնում...
> ու վաբշե, ԵՄ-ում ով՞ ա  ժողովրդին արդեն շան տեղ դնում:::
> Հավատա, որ Սերժը նեմեցի հետ միասին ավելի են հիմա ժողովրդին հաշվի առնում, քան Եվրոգոմիկստանում 
> ինչ՞ ես շահելու նրանց միանալով : կարծում ես թե հայկական պամիդորը իրանց մոտ կարաս ծախես՞   սկի իրանց շուկային 1000 կմ մոտիկ չես կարա գնաս


Դե լավ, Դվ  :Smile:  Ամեն ինչ կատարյալ չի, կա ձևավորված տրոյկա, ով լուծում է գլխավոր հարցերը` Ֆրանսիա, Գերմանիա, ՄԹ: Բայց ես Բրիտանիայի դերը չէի գերագնահատի ԵՄ-ում, ընդհակառակը, ՄԹ-ն վախենում է մշտապես, որ ինքը դուրս կմնա գործընթացներից, որովհետև Ֆրանսիան ու Գերմանիան հաճախ ենք համատեղ նախաձեռնություններով հանդես գալիս:

Ես լավ գիտեմ CAP-ը` ԵՄ Գյուղատնտեսության քաղաքականությունը. փակ շուկա է` կոպիտ ասած: Բայց մեր պայմանագրով չկա մեկ բնագավառ` պաշտպանություն և անվտանգություն:

հ.գ. Եվրոնյուզը ֆինանսավորվում է անգամ Ադրբեջանից, ոնց էլ նայում եք:

----------


## dvgray

> Դե լավ, Դվ  Ամեն ինչ կատարյալ չի, կա ձևավորված տրոյկա, ով լուծում է գլխավոր հարցերը` Ֆրանսիա, Գերմանիա, ՄԹ: Բայց ես Բրիտանիայի դերը չէի գերագնահատի ԵՄ-ում, ընդհակառակը, ՄԹ-ն վախենում է մշտապես, որ ինքը դուրս կմնա գործընթացներից, որովհետև Ֆրանսիան ու Գերմանիան հաճախ ենք համատեղ նախաձեռնություններով հանդես գալիս:
> 
> Ես լավ գիտեմ CAP-ը` ԵՄ Գյուղատնտեսության քաղաքականությունը. փակ շուկա է` կոպիտ ասած: Բայց մեր պայմանագրով չկա մեկ բնագավառ` պաշտպանություն և անվտանգություն:
> 
> հ.գ. Եվրոնյուզը ֆինանսավորվում է անգամ Ադրբեջանից, ոնց էլ նայում եք:


ինչ եք ուզում Եվրոպայից, կարող ես՞ բացատրել: 
որ մոնոպոլիաներ չլինի՞: էտ ոնց՞ ... 
Ֆրանսիան լաց ա եղնում, որ այնպիսի տրադիցիոն բաները, ինչպիսին են ֆրանսիական ռեստորանները ու հացի խանութները, վարի են գնում անգլո-սաքսերի համբուրգերի դիմաց.. 
...
ես ուղղակի բան չեն հասկանում: - էլեկտրոէներգիան ռուսներինն է, գազը նույնպես.  միակ քիչ թե շատ իմաստ ունեցող զավոդը- Կամազը- իրանց է...
ամենակրևորը- ռազմաբազան իրանց է, 
ու ամենաամենակարևորը - մեր սահմանները իրանք են պաշպանում: 

ի՞նչ եք սպասում եվրոպայից- ՌԵԱԼ  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

Չափազանց մեծ է հավանականությունը, որ  մի քանի երկիր ջնջնվի աշխարհի երեսից - ներառյալ Իսրայել, Սաուդները ու անկապ Քաթարը:
...
եթե ճիշտ է ինֆոն, Ռուսաստանը Սաուդի դավաճան հայվանին ծակն է կոխելու շատ շուտով : *Ռուսաստանում հայտարարված է ամենաբարձր զինվորական պատրաստություն* ու նաև Ռուսաստանը Սիրիայի վրա հարձակումը դիտելու է որպես իր վրա հարձակում ու առաջին բամբարդիրոկեն լինելու է Սաուդի գլխին: նաև նրանք խոսում են 3-րրոդ համաշխարհայինից:
 Եթե անգլո -սաքսերը էտ քաքը կերան, ապա աշխարհի հերը անիծվելու ա
...
Աստված Հայաստանը հեռու պահի էս ամենից

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չափազանց մեծ է հավանականությունը, որ  մի քանի երկիր ջնջնվի աշխարհի երեսից - ներառյալ Իսրայել, Սաուդները ու անկապ Քաթարը:
> ...
> եթե ճիշտ է ինֆոն, Ռուսաստանը Սաուդի դավաճան հայվանին ծակն է կոխելու շատ շուտով : *Ռուսաստանում հայտարարված է ամենաբարձր զինվորական պատրաստություն* ու նաև Ռուսաստանը Սիրիայի վրա հարձակումը դիտելու է որպես իր վրա հարձակում ու առաջին բամբարդիրոկեն լինելու է Սաուդի գլխին: նաև նրանք խոսում են 3-րրոդ համաշխարհայինից:
>  Եթե անգլո -սաքսերը էտ քաքը կերան, ապա աշխարհի հերը անիծվելու ա
> ...
> Աստված Հայաստանը հեռու պահի էս ամենից


Դիվ, դու էս ինչ գունագեղ երազներ ես տեսնում - Ռուսաստանը բամբիտ անում Սաուդին  :Jpit: ))

Ինչի վրա ուզում էս գռազ կգամ, որ սենց բան չի կարա լինի, քանի որ ուղղակի չի կարա լինի, քանի որ եթե նույնիսկ սենց բան լինելու հավանականություն կա, մեկա էլի չի կարա լինի, քանի որ Ռուսաստանը ոչ էտ հնարավորությունն ունի ոչ էլ էտ պլոճիկը:

----------

Ներսես_AM (29.08.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ, դու էս ինչ գունագեղ երազներ ես տեսնում - Ռուսաստանը բամբիտ անում Սաուդին ))
> 
> Ինչի վրա ուզում էս գռազ կգամ, որ սենց բան չի կարա լինի, քանի որ ուղղակի չի կարա լինի, քանի որ եթե նույնիսկ սենց բան լինելու հավանականություն կա, մեկա էլի չի կարա լինի, քանի որ Ռուսաստանը ոչ էտ հնարավորությունն ունի ոչ էլ էտ պլոճիկը:


ոչ մի բան էլ չես կարա ասես... թե չէ քնձռոտ մոսկա Ֆրանիսիայի իրա գոցիալիս նախագահով իրա "միռաժներով" պլոճիկը հելե իրան ուտում ա  :LOL: 
երեկ կտցնելով սրանց վրա հելա, չգիտեմ թե ինչ ա սա, բայց ոնց որ թե սպամ ա աչքիս  :Wink: 
http://www.eutimes.net/2013/08/putin...attacks-syria/

----------


## dvgray

փաստեր



> "Ծիրանի արտահանումը այս տարի «ռեկորդային» էր"
> այաստանում ավարտվել են 2013 թվականի ծիրանի մթերման աշխատանքները: Ինչպես տեղեկացնում է գյուղատնտեսության նախարարության հասարակայնության հետ կապերի բաժինը՝ ընթացիկ տարում ծիրանի մթերման ծավալը շուրջ 47 տոկոսով գերազանցել է նախորդ տարվա մթերման ցուցանիշը: Այս տարի 28 պտուղբանջարեղեն վերամշակող ընկերություններ մթերել են 13 հազար 44 տոննա ծիրան՝ նախորդ տարվա  8 հազար 855 տոննայի փոխարեն:
> 
> Ըստ գյուղնախարարության՝ ընթացիկ տարում ռեկորդային էին ծիրանի արտահանման ցուցանիշները: 29 ընկերություն և 514 անհատ ձեռներեց արտահանել են շուրջ 23 հազար 240 տոննա ծիրան, որից՝ 19 հազար 810 տոննա՝ Ռուսաստան, 2 հազար 593 տոննա՝ Վրաստան, 668 տոննա՝ Ուկրաինա, և փոքր ծավալներով՝ նաև այլ երկրներ:
> 
> Ընդհանուր առմամբ՝ ծիրանի արտահանման ծավալը 84 տոկոսով գերազանցել է 2012 թվականի արտահանման ցուցանիշը, ասված է հաղորդագրությունում:
> http://www.azatutyun.am/archive/news...ml?id=25089591


եվրոբալեշիկներին ասեմ, որ էս ծիրանով մենք սկի Թուրքիա  չենք կարա մտնենք, ուր մնաց Եվրո: ու դա հեչ էլ կապ չունի մերի որակական հատկանիշների հետ:
Եվրոռեգուլեյշնները հատուկ ընենց ա արած, որ ոչ մի "Հայաստանի" իրա "ծիրանով" մտքով անգամ չանցի մոտիկ գալ իրա սահմաններին 

ես այնպես էլ ոչ մի փաստ չլսեցի, որ եվրոն մեզ ինչ ա տալու, չլսեցի, բայց "եվրո" բառից   :LOL:  մտածում եք որ Սերժին ենգործից հանելու  :LOL:  դրա համար ա սաղ շուխու՞՞՞ռը

----------


## Sagittarius

> փաստեր
> 
> եվրոբալեշիկներին ասեմ, որ էս ծիրանով մենք սկի Թուրքիա  չենք կարա մտնենք, ուր մնաց Եվրո: ու դա հեչ էլ կապ չունի մերի որակական հատկանիշների հետ:
> Եվրոռեգուլեյշնները հատուկ ընենց ա արած, որ ոչ մի "Հայաստանի" իրա "ծիրանով" մտքով անգամ չանցի մոտիկ գալ իրա սահմաններին 
> 
> ես այնպես էլ ոչ մի փաստ չլսեցի, որ եվրոն մեզ ինչ ա տալու, չլսեցի, բայց "եվրո" բառից   մտածում եք որ Սերժին ենգործից հանելու  դրա համար ա սաղ շուխու՞՞՞ռը


Հրա՜շք, ազգովի սկսում ենք ծիրան արտադրել ու Ռուսաստան վաճառել, մեզ մենակ մեր արիական առնական հետերո ծիրանի արտադրությունն էլ ա հերիք յոլա գնալու համար  :Love:  իսկ Հայաստանում գոծազուրկ մնացածներին էլ ուղարկում ենք Ռուսաստան՝ շուկաններում էտ ծիրանը ծախեն: Երկիրն էլ կարելի ա անվանել՝ Օֆֆիցիալնիյ Պաստավշիկ Կրեմլյա պո Աբրիկոսու

հ.գ. տեղյա՞կ ես ուր ա գնում Հայաստանի արտահանումը, 2009-ի դրությամբ թիվ մեկ ընդունող երկիրը ոչ թե Ռուսաստանն էր, այլ հենց Գերմանիան (չհաշված ԵՄ մնացած երկրները): Թարմ թվեր չեմ գտնում, եթե ինչ-որ մեկը գտնի, հետաքրքիր կլինի համեմատել:

----------

Տրիբուն (29.08.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Հրա՜շք, ազգովի սկսում ենք ծիրան արտադրել ու Ռուսաստան վաճառել, մեզ մենակ մեր արիական առնական հետերո ծիրանի արտադրությունն էլ ա հերիք յոլա գնալու համար  իսկ Հայաստանում գոծազուրկ մնացածներին էլ ուղարկում ենք Ռուսաստան՝ շուկաններում էտ ծիրանը ծախեն: Երկիրն էլ կարելի ա անվանել՝ Օֆֆիցիալնիյ Պաստավշիկ Կրեմլյա պո Աբրիկոսու
> 
> հ.գ. տեղյա՞կ ես ուր ա գնում Հայաստանի արտահանումը, 2009-ի դրությամբ թիվ մեկ ընդունող երկիրը ոչ թե Ռուսաստանն էր, այլ հենց Գերմանիան (չհաշված ԵՄ մնացած երկրները): Թարմ թվեր չեմ գտնում, եթե ինչ-որ մեկը գտնի, հետաքրքիր կլինի համեմատել:


հրաշքը էն ա, որ եթե Ռուսաստանում շուկայում ծիրան ենք ծախում, ապա "եվրոյում" ընդամնենը "ծիրանի խանութից" "ծիրանի" գողությամբ/թռցնելով ենք զբաղված  :Smile:  

ըտենց էլ չասիր, թե եվրոյում ինչ՞ ենք կորցրել, ինչ ենք իրանցից ստանալու/գտնելու/ծախելու
անգամ մեր պոռնինկները իրանց մետ կոնկուրեցիայի դուրս են  :LOL:  
դառնալու ենք եվրո-բոմժեր: բայց ոչ՞ թե իրանց եվրոպայւոմ, այլ արդեն մեր երկրում:
այ սա է երևում ինձ: իսկ քեզ՞  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ըտենց էլ չասիր, թե եվրոյում ինչ՞ ենք կորցրել, ինչ ենք իրանցից ստանալու/գտնելու/ծախելու
> անգամ մեր պոռնինկները իրանց մետ կոնկուրեցիայի դուրս են  
> դառնալու ենք եվրո-բոմժեր: բայց ոչ՞ թե իրանց եվրոպայւոմ, այլ արդեն մեր երկրում:
> այ սա է երևում ինձ: իսկ քեզ՞


Գտնելու ենք հարստություն, երջանկություն, հաջողություն, առողջություն:

----------

Ձայնալար (29.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հրա՜շք, ազգովի սկսում ենք ծիրան արտադրել ու Ռուսաստան վաճառել, մեզ մենակ մեր արիական առնական հետերո ծիրանի արտադրությունն էլ ա հերիք յոլա գնալու համար  իսկ Հայաստանում գոծազուրկ մնացածներին էլ ուղարկում ենք Ռուսաստան՝ շուկաններում էտ ծիրանը ծախեն: Երկիրն էլ կարելի ա անվանել՝ Օֆֆիցիալնիյ Պաստավշիկ Կրեմլյա պո Աբրիկոսու
> 
> հ.գ. տեղյա՞կ ես ուր ա գնում Հայաստանի արտահանումը, 2009-ի դրությամբ թիվ մեկ ընդունող երկիրը ոչ թե Ռուսաստանն էր, այլ հենց Գերմանիան (չհաշված ԵՄ մնացած երկրները): *Թարմ թվեր չեմ գտնում, եթե ինչ-որ մեկը գտնի, հետաքրքիր կլինի համեմատել*:


Թարմ թվերը ստեղ ... 

Հակիրճ - ՀՀ արտահանման 40%-ը գնում ա ԵՄ երկրներ, 23,5%-ը ԱՊՀ երկրներ, այդ թվում Ռուսաստան 19,6%-ը: Ներմուծում ենք, ըստ ծագման, 31% ԱՊՀ երկրներից (25% Ռուսաստան), 26% ԵՄ երկրներից: Փաստացի, ըստ պաշտոնական վիճակագրության ԵՄ-ն ավելւ մեծ առևտրային գործընկեր ա, քան ԱՊՀ-ն, ու շատ ավելի մեծ քան Ռուսաստանը: 

Ըստ ապրանքատեսակների,  ամենաշատը ներմուծում ենք հանքահումքային արտադրան, նավթ ու գազ Ռուսաստանից, ամենաշատը արտահանում ենք հանքահումքային արտադրանք ու ոչ թանկարժեք մետաղներ ու թանկարժեք մետաղներ ու քարեր: 

Դժվար ա ասել, թե ովքեր են մեր հանքահումքային արտադրանքի գնորդները, բայց հաստատ Ռուսաստանը չի, քանի որ ինքը դրանից շատ ունի: Իսկ այ մենք հաստատ նավթ ու գազ առնում ենք մենակ Ռուսաստանից: 

Տարօրինակ ա, որ մենք բուսական ծագման արտադրանք համարյա չենք արտահանում, բայց ահավոր շատ ներմուծում ենք: Այսինքն, Ռուսաստան ծիրան էլ չենք տանում  :Sad: 
Սենց արտաքին առևտրի տեսանկյունից որ նայենք, Ռուսաստանը մեզ վաբշե պետք չի:

----------

Mephistopheles (30.08.2013), Sagittarius (31.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (30.08.2013), Ձայնալար (29.08.2013), Ներսես_AM (29.08.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Թարմ թվերը ստեղ ... 
> 
> Հակիրճ - ՀՀ արտահանման 40%-ը գնում ա ԵՄ երկրներ, 23,5%-ը ԱՊՀ երկրներ, այդ թվում Ռուսաստան 19,6%-ը: Ներմուծում ենք, ըստ ծագման, 31% ԱՊՀ երկրներից (25% Ռուսաստան), 26% ԵՄ երկրներից: Փաստացի, ըստ պաշտոնական վիճակագրության ԵՄ-ն ավելւ մեծ առևտրային գործընկեր ա, քան ԱՊՀ-ն, ու շատ ավելի մեծ քան Ռուսաստանը: 
> 
> Ըստ ապրանքատեսակների,  ամենաշատը ներմուծում ենք հանքահումքային արտադրան, նավթ ու գազ Ռուսաստանից, ամենաշատը արտահանում ենք հանքահումքային արտադրանք ու ոչ թանկարժեք մետաղներ ու թանկարժեք մետաղներ ու քարեր: 
> 
> Դժվար ա ասել, թե ովքեր են մեր հանքահումքային արտադրանքի գնորդները, բայց հաստատ Ռուսաստանը չի, քանի որ ինքը դրանից շատ ունի: Իսկ այ մենք հաստատ նավթ ու գազ առնում ենք մենակ Ռուսաստանից: 
> 
> Տարօրինակ ա, որ մենք բուսական ծագման արտադրանք համարյա չենք արտահանում, բայց ահավոր շատ ներմուծում ենք: Այսինքն, Ռուսաստան ծիրան էլ չենք տանում 
> Սենց արտաքին առևտրի տեսանկյունից որ նայենք, Ռուսաստանը մեզ վաբշե պետք չի:


աբեր, ինչի ես դիզինֆո տարածում
անգամ յանկիները գրել են որ 



> ծիրան - 19 հազար 810 տոննա՝ Ռուսաստան

----------


## Տրիբուն

> աբեր, ինչի ես դիզինֆո տարածում
> անգամ յանկիները գրել են որ


Ապեր, ես ՀՀ պաշտոնական վիճակագրությունից եմ թվերը բերել: 

Իսկ քո գրած 20.000 տոննա ծիրանը, որ կիլոն 1 դոլարով հաշվենք, անում ա ընդհամենը 20 միլիոն դոլար: ՀՀ արտահանումը մոտ 1,5 միլիարդ ա: Դե հաշվի ծիրանդ քանի տոկոս ա անում արտահանման մեջ:

----------

Sagittarius (31.08.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Ապեր, ես ՀՀ պաշտոնական վիճակագրությունից եմ թվերը բերել: 
> 
> Իսկ քո գրած 20.000 տոննա ծիրանը, որ կիլոն 1 դոլարով հաշվենք, անում ա ընդհամենը 20 միլիոն դոլար: ՀՀ արտահանումը մոտ 1,5 միլիարդ ա: Դե հաշվի ծիրանդ քանի տոկոս ա անում արտահանման մեջ:


ասում ես չեմ արտահանում, քեզ բերում եմ յանկիների սայթի տվյալը: հետո հաշվում ես որ քիչ ա: հետո՞ ինչ որ քիչ ա: 
իսկ էտ քա հանքերըի բռնակրումը, դա ու քո բերնով վկայեցիր որ "ճ" կլասի երկրից ավելի ցածր  պոզայով են մեզ "ունենում" արևմուտքը, մասնավորապես կանադական էն ֆիրման, որ հիմա թալանում ա մեր հարավը:
ռուսների պետքը չի մեր հանքերը: դա մենք փոխանակ համարենք մեր երջանկությունը, էն ամենափչացած պոռնիկի պես գանգատվունմ ենք որ մեզ բռնաբարող չկա...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> չհասկացա, ի՞նչ եմ բլթացնում: ասում ես չեմ արտահանում, քեզ բերում եմ յանկիների սայթի տվյալը: հետո հաշվում ես որ քիչ ա: հետո՞ ինչ որ քիչ ա:


Հետո էն, որ շատ բան: Փորձր հասկանալ, թե ինչ եմ գրել: Իսկ ես գրել եմ, որ եթե ամբողջ բուսական ծագման արտադրանքը, ներառյալ ծիրանը, մեր արտահանման մեջ կազմում ա ընդամենը 2%, ապա էտ չեղածին հավասար ա:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Նենց որ, Սիրային բամբիտ են անելու, ու էտ հեչ լավ բան չի: Էտ ցավալի բան ա, քանի որ մեր քթի տակ ա, դարերով հայկական համայնք ա եղել, ու վաբշե տարածաշրջանը լրիվ վարի ա գնում, որը սաղիս համար էլ վտանգավոր ա: Ու էս սաղ Ասադի էշությունից ու ռուսների պաստավշիկությունից: Ռուսները Ասադին փիս քաշեցին - հույս տվեցին, ու ինչպես միշտ քցելու են, ու քցելու են, քանի որ ուրիշ տարբերակ ուղղակի չունեն:


Տրիբուն ձյա, իսկ ռուսները ե՞րբ իրանց տենց չեն պահել... Հարավսլավիայի ժամանակ տենց չէ՞ր, անտեր-անպաշտպան թողեցին գյոզալ երկիրը: Պրիմակովը նեղացավ սամալյոտը հետ շուռ տվեց, էլ ո՜նց կլիներ: Հզոր քաղաքական քայլ էր դա իր կողմից, հարց լուծող:

Անցած լինի է: Ռուսների պես դավաճան, ուտող-ուրացող, սեփական կաշուց էն կողմ չտեսնող ազգ մեկ էլ հայերն են:

----------

Տրիբուն (31.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տրիբուն ձյա, իսկ ռուսները ե՞րբ իրանց տենց չեն պահել... Հարավսլավիայի ժամանակ տենց չէ՞ր, անտեր-անպաշտպան թողեցին գյոզալ երկիրը: Պրիմակովը նեղացավ սամալյոտը հետ շուռ տվեց, էլ ո՜նց կլիներ: Հզոր քաղաքական քայլ էր դա իր կողմից, հարց լուծող:
> 
> Անցած լինի է: Ռուսների պես դավաճան, ուտող-ուրացող, սեփական կաշուց էն կողմ չտեսնող ազգ մեկ էլ հայերն են:


Ռուսներն էն ժամանակ միակ բանը որ կարային անեյին դա Սլոբոդանին համոզեին որ դուրս գար… էն ժամանակ ռուսները փող էին ստանալու դրսից ու տենց էլ եղավ փողը տվին, ռուսներն էլ հետ քաշվեցին…

ռուսները թույլ են…

----------


## dvgray

> Հետո էն, որ շատ բան: Փորձր հասկանալ, թե ինչ եմ գրել: Իսկ ես գրել եմ, որ եթե ամբողջ բուսական ծագման արտադրանքը, ներառյալ ծիրանը, մեր արտահանման մեջ կազմում ա ընդամենը 2%, ապա էտ չեղածին հավասար ա:


Տրիբուն, հետո՞ ինչ 2 ա թե 12: Դու էլ իմ ասածը հասկացի, որ մենք ոչ մի գլուղով, երբևէ եվրոպայում գոյւղ մթերք չենք կարող ծախել: 
ու հետո էտ քո ասած 2 միլիոնով մի գլուխ ընտանիք ա ապրում Հայաստանում, որոնք եթե դա չլիներ, սոված կլիներին բառիս բուն իմաստով: եթե դու դա համարում ես ա չեղածին հավասար, ապա ես էտ ձև չեմ համարում: 
հետո, մյուս ասպեկտը: բավականի մեծ թիվ է կազմում /իմ կարծիքով/ պետության կողմից  չհաշվարկված գյուղ մթերքերի էքսպորտը Ռուսաստան: սա էլ հաշվի առ:

----------


## dvgray

> Ռուսներն էն ժամանակ միակ բանը որ կարային անեյին դա Սլոբոդանին համոզեին որ դուրս գար… էն ժամանակ ռուսները փող էին ստանալու դրսից ու տենց էլ եղավ փողը տվին, ռուսներն էլ հետ քաշվեցին…
> 
> ռուսները թույլ են…


հա, աբեր, ռուսները, ովքեր սաղին կզրշցրել ու կզցնում են, ծախու հավեր են  :LOL:  
աբեր, խառնում ես, Ռուսական պետությունը երբևէ չի "ծախել": եղել ա, ժամանակավորապես նահանջել ա, ու դաժե Մոսկվան ա վառել... սակայն դրանից հետո ով որ իրա հետ հարց ա ունեցել, մայրիկը լացացրել ա... 
էտ քո ասած Սերբիայից մի 10 տարի ա անցել, դա ոչինչ ա, ու պատասխանը հասունանում ա   :Wink: 

հա, մոռացա, ասեմ ,որ էտ "ծախելու" պատճառով ա որ * արդեն 100 տարի ա, աշխարհում ամենամեծ պետությունը իրանն ա*

----------


## dvgray

"դեմոկրատ" ամերիկան, ով երջանկացնելու ա հայ ժողովրդիր, արգելափակել ա "russia today" -ի հեռարձակումը իր տարածքում...
որ ասում եք պոլնի սովետ եք... չեք հավատում  :LOL: 

իսկ Նոբելյան "խաղաղության" մրցանակակիր օմաման ուղեղը "կայֆի" տակ, բերանը փրփուրի մեջ պատերազմի ա  ուզում  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հա, աբեր, ռուսները, ովքեր սաղին կզրշցրել ու կզցնում են, ծախու հավեր են  
> աբեր, խառնում ես, Ռուսական պետությունը երբևէ չի "ծախել": եղել ա, ժամանակավորապես նահանջել ա, ու դաժե Մոսկվան ա վառել... սակայն դրանից հետո ով որ իրա հետ հարց ա ունեցել, մայրիկը լացացրել ա... 
> էտ քո ասած Սերբիայից մի 10 տարի ա անցել, դա ոչինչ ա, ու պատասխանը հասունանում ա  
> 
> հա, մոռացա, ասեմ ,որ էտ "ծախելու" պատճառով ա որ * արդեն 100 տարի ա, աշխարհում ամենամեծ պետությունը իրանն ա*


Ռուսները 90 ականներից սկսած սկսել են իրանց ազդեցությունը կորցնել… սկզբից արևելյան Եվրոպայում, հետո մերձբալթյան երկրներում, հետո վրաստան, հետո յուգոսլավիա ու տենց շարունակ… ինչքան անոռուգլուխ երկիր կա հիմա սաղ նայում են ռուսների ձեռին կարծելով որ հլա սովետի պես ա, պտի իրանց նայի ու կերակրի… Սերբիայից 10 էլ կանցնի 100 էլ… ռուսաստանն էսօր զուտ հումք արտահանող, բիզնեսի համար շատ անհարմար, տոտալիտար ռեժիմ ա, ոչ իրա քաղաքացիների համար և ոչ էլ այլ երկրների համար լավ… եքյա տարածք ա միջուկային մնացորդներով ու կրիմինալ իշխանությամբ… էսքան բան… ինչով ես դու էդքան հիացած ես չեմ հասկանում… ցանկացած երկրի գլխին պատուհաս… մեր իշխանությունն էլ դրանց կարբոն-քոփին ա, մեր ունեցած-չունոցածը ջրի գնով ծախեցին ռուսներին ու հիմա էլ վիզները ծռած նայում են ռուսի ողորմածությանը ինչա թե "դարավոր եղբայրություն" կա

----------

Տրիբուն (31.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> "դեմոկրատ" ամերիկան, ով երջանկացնելու ա հայ ժողովրդիր, արգելափակել ա "russia today" -ի հեռարձակումը իր տարածքում...
> որ ասում եք պոլնի սովետ եք... չեք հավատում 
> 
> իսկ Նոբելյան "խաղաղության" մրցանակակիր օմաման ուղեղը "կայֆի" տակ, բերանը փրփուրի մեջ պատերազմի ա  ուզում


որտեղ կա տենց բան… ես հանգիստ բացում եմ սայթը, պւբլիք TV-իով էլ ցույց էին տալիս մինչև էս վերջերս… արգելելը ո՞րն ա… 

եթե սա նկատի ունես,ապա մի ծիծաղացրա… էսի դեբիլ սայթ ա, ո՞վ ա ստեղից նորություն կարդում… ես հանգիստ կարամ իրանց սայթը բացեմ նայեմ, կարդամ app-ն էլ դաուլօդ անեմ… 

խի՞ ես դեզինֆորմացիա տարածում Դիվ, խի՞ ես ասում "ամերիկան… արգելափակել ա"… ընգեր դու ոնց որ ռուսական պրոպագանդական մեքենայի մի բոլտն ըլնես… 

այ սենց ապեր, քո նմաններին մանիպուլյացնում են վրեդ խաբար չկա…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տրիբուն, հետո՞ ինչ 2 ա թե 12: Դու էլ իմ ասածը հասկացի, որ մենք ոչ մի գլուղով, *երբևէ եվրոպայում գոյւղ մթերք չենք կարող ծախե*լ: 
> ու հետո էտ քո ասած 2 միլիոնով մի գլուխ ընտանիք ա ապրում Հայաստանում, որոնք եթե դա չլիներ, սոված կլիներին բառիս բուն իմաստով: եթե դու դա համարում ես ա չեղածին հավասար, ապա ես էտ ձև չեմ համարում: 
> հետո, մյուս ասպեկտը: բավականի մեծ թիվ է կազմում /իմ կարծիքով/ պետության կողմից  չհաշվարկված գյուղ մթերքերի էքսպորտը Ռուսաստան: սա էլ հաշվի առ:


ապեր, ինչ որ արտահանվում ա Հայաստանից, սաղ պետության ու իրա օլիգարխների միջոցով ա արվում ու դրանով ոչ ոք "ընտանիք չի պահում"… կարանային արտահանեին, հասնեին ռուսաստան, էլ հետ չէին գա, կմնային ասֆալտ կփռեին… արդեն ավտոբուսներով են գնում… 

Հայաստանը Ռուսաստան մարդ ա արտահանում, էժան աշխատուժ… ուրիշ ոչ մի բան… մեկ էլ ալտայսկի կռայն ա բնակեցնում… ի՞նչ գյուղմթերք… ձեզ թվում ա դրսում առաննց ձեր ծիրանի պտի մեռնե՞ն…

----------

Տրիբուն (31.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ՝էէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէ  անտանելի ձևի ռուսներին ատում եք: 
> ստեղ ոչ մի լոգիակա ու այլ զգացմունքի տեղ չի մնացել... ափսոս


չեմք ատում ապեր… փաստերն ենք արձանագրում…

----------


## dvgray

> Ռուսները 90 ականներից սկսած սկսել են իրանց ազդեցությունը կորցնել… սկզբից արևելյան Եվրոպայում, հետո մերձբալթյան երկրներում, հետո վրաստան, հետո յուգոսլավիա ու տենց շարունակ… ինչքան անոռուգլուխ երկիր կա հիմա սաղ նայում են ռուսների ձեռին կարծելով որ հլա սովետի պես ա, պտի իրանց նայի ու կերակրի… Սերբիայից 10 էլ կանցնի 100 էլ… ռուսաստանն էսօր զուտ հումք արտահանող, բիզնեսի համար շատ անհարմար, տոտալիտար ռեժիմ ա, ոչ իրա քաղաքացիների համար և ոչ էլ այլ երկրների համար լավ… եքյա տարածք ա միջուկային մնացորդներով ու կրիմինալ իշխանությամբ… էսքան բան… ինչով ես դու էդքան հիացած ես չեմ հասկանում… ցանկացած երկրի գլխին պատուհաս… մեր իշխանությունն էլ դրանց կարբոն-քոփին ա, մեր ունեցած-չունոցածը ջրի գնով ծախեցին ռուսներին ու հիմա էլ վիզները ծռած նայում են ռուսի ողորմածությանը ինչա թե "դարավոր եղբայրություն" կա whatever the fuck that means…


լրիվ խառնել էս, քո ցանկալին ներկայացնում ես որպես իրականություն...  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> լրիվ խառնել էս, քո ցանկալին ներկայացնում ես որպես իրականություն...


ո իմ գրածը սաղ փաստեր են ապեր… բոլորը… կարա՞ս հերքի… ուրախ կլինեմ…

----------


## dvgray

> ապեր, ինչ որ արտահանվում ա Հայաստանից, սաղ պետության ու իրա օլիգարխների միջոցով ա արվում ու դրանով ոչ ոք "ընտանիք չի պահում"… կարանային արտահանեին, հասնեին ռուսաստան, էլ հետ չէին գա, կմնային ասֆալտ կփռեին… արդեն ավտոբուսներով են գնում… 
> 
> Հայաստանը Ռուսաստան մարդ ա արտահանում, էժան աշխատուժ… ուրիշ ոչ մի բան… մեկ էլ ալտայսկի կռայն ա բնակեցնում… ի՞նչ գյուղմթերք… ձեզ թվում ա դրսում առաննց ձեր ծիրանի պտի մեռնե՞ն…


աբեր, խի՞ ես "ձեր"-ով խոսում, ու ինչ՞ ազգի ես... հա... "գլոբալ" ես  :LOL: 

ուրմեն են հաջողությունները որ ունեն հայերը Ռուսաստանում, ոչ մի ամերիկաներում չունեն ու չեն էլ ունենա... ասֆալտ, էտ ասֆլտը ձերև մոտ են փռում հայերը... սկի ասգֆալտ են չեն փռում, դրան հասել ա պեքտ հլա:

էն դիրքը որ ունեն հայերը Ռուսատանում քաղաքական, ռազմական, տնտեսական ու ամենակարևորը- հոգևոր դաշտում, քո ամերիկաներում երազել անգամ չի կարա ոչ մի հայ:
հա, եթե մի երկու հյայ էլ կան իրացից մի բան ներկայացնող, ապա նրանք վաղուց ինքանասպան են եղել, կամ էլ դաշնամուրևը հավքել եկել են Հայաստան
...
Հ.Գ. դու ձեր կողիք դյուքանից երևում ա էն կողմ չես գնում

----------


## Mephistopheles

> աբեր, քի՞ ես "ձեր"-ով խոսում, ու ինչ՞ ազգի ես... հա... "գլոբալ" ես 
> 
> ուրմեն են *հաջողությունները* որ ունեն հայերը Ռուսաստանում, ոչ մի ամերիկաներում չունեն ու չեն էլ ունենա... ասֆալտ, էտ ասֆլտը ձերև մոտ են փռում հայերը... սկի ասգֆալտ են չեն փռում, դրան հասել ա պեքտ հլա:
> 
> էն դիրքը որ ունեն հայերը Ռուսատանում քաղաքական, ռազմական, տնտեսական ու ամենակարևորը- *հոգևոր* դաշտում, քո ամերիկաներում երազել անգամ չի կարա ոչ մի հայ:
> հա, եթե մի երկու հյայ էլ կան իրացից մի բան ներկայացնող, ապա նրանք վաղուց ինքանասպան են եղել, կամ էլ դաշնամուրևը հավքել եկել են Հայաստան
> ...
> Հ.Գ. դու ձեր կողիք դյուքանից երևում ա էն կողմ չես գնում


էտ ի՞նչ հաջողմությունների են հասել… էն որ շատ հաճախ հայ են գլխից գյուլլու՞մ …"բեյ խաչեվ, սպասայ ռասիյու՞" էդ հաջողության հետ ե՞ս… հոգևոր դաշտը սպանեց… մի հատ հոգևոր  դիրք ասա որ հասել են… 

ես ամերիկայում եմ դու կանադայում ես… դու ի՞նչ գիտես մեր մոտ ինչ ա կատարվում, թե՞ ռուսական նորություններով են ասում… ինչքան արգելափակման մասին նորությունդ էր ճիշտ էնքան էլ ամերիկայի մասին քո տված տեղեկություններն են ճիշտ… դու ոչ էլ կանադայում ես ապրում, դու ապրում ես ռուսների սարքած  վիրտուալ ռուսաստանում…

----------


## dvgray

> էտ ի՞նչ հաջողմությունների են հասել… էն որ շատ հաճախ հայ են գլխից գյուլլու՞մ …"բեյ խաչեվ, սպասայ ռասիյու՞" էդ հաջողության հետ ե՞ս… հոգևոր դաշտը սպանեց…* մի հատ հոգևոր  դիրք ասա որ հասել են…*


այ էս բառրի վրա իհարկե մեր հաճելի գրավեճը համարենք փակված:  :LOL: 
..
բայց չէ, արի մի հատ ասեմ, էլի, Արամ Խաչատրյան  :Smile:  էս մեկը հերիք ա չէ՞  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> այ էս բառրի վրա իհարկե մեր հաճելի գրավեճը համարենք փակված: 
> ..
> բայց չէ, արի մի հատ ասեմ, էլի, Արամ Խաչատրյան  էս մեկը հերիք ա չէ՞


 Ալան Հովաննես… ամերիկայում ա… Արշիլ Գորկի, Ամեմրիկայում ա… Վիլյամ Սարոյան, Ամերիկայում ա… Հակոբ Պարոնյան, Թուրքիա, Դանիել Վարուժան Թուրքիա… Գրիգոր Զոհրապ Թուրքիա… Գառզու Ֆրանսիա… Շառլ Ազնավուր Ֆռանսիա… 

Հերիք ա՞ թե էլի ասեմ…

----------


## dvgray

> Ալան Հովաննես… ամերիկայում ա… Արշիլ Գորկի, Ամեմրիկայում ա… Վիլյամ Սարոյան, Ամերիկայում ա… Հակոբ Պարոնյան, Թուրքիա, Դանիել Վարուժան Թուրքիա… Գրիգոր Զոհրապ Թուրքիա… Գառզու Ֆրանսիա… Շառլ Ազնավուր Ֆռանսիա… 
> 
> Հերիք ա՞ թե էլի ասեմ…


էլի... էլի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էլի... էլի...


հայ գրականության դասագիրքը բաց կտեսնես մնացածը… մեկ էլ հետևի նորություններին… ռուսական չէ, նորմալ…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, հետո՞ ինչ 2 ա թե 12: Դու էլ իմ ասածը հասկացի, որ մենք ոչ մի գլուղով, երբևէ եվրոպայում գոյւղ մթերք չենք կարող ծախել: 
> ու հետո էտ քո ասած 2 միլիոնով մի գլուխ ընտանիք ա ապրում Հայաստանում, որոնք եթե դա չլիներ, սոված կլիներին բառիս բուն իմաստով: եթե դու դա համարում ես ա չեղածին հավասար, ապա ես էտ ձև չեմ համարում: 
> հետո, մյուս ասպեկտը: բավականի մեծ թիվ է կազմում /իմ կարծիքով/ պետության կողմից  չհաշվարկված գյուղ մթերքերի էքսպորտը Ռուսաստան: սա էլ հաշվի առ:


Դիվ, թվերը մի հատ էլ այի էլի, խնդրում եմ: Ապեր, մեր արտահանման 40 տոկոսը ԵՄ ա գնում: Ընգեր, Հայաստանը հո մենակ ծիրան ու խիյարով չի՞, ընկեր:

----------

Ambrosine (01.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ, թվերը մի հատ էլ այի էլի, խնդրում եմ: Ապեր, մեր արտահանման 40 տոկոսը ԵՄ ա գնում: Ընգեր, Հայաստանը հո մենակ ծիրան ու խիյարով չի՞, ընկեր:


իսկ ինչով՞ ա ուրիշ, ես էտ ձև էլ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ի՞նչ ենք արտահանում եվրոպա: մայկա -տռուսիկ՞... ուզում ես ասել, որ Բանգլադեշի վիճակը քեղ լրիվ դզում ա՞ 

իսկ Ռուսաստան, ինչի՞ մենակ խիար ու ծիրան... գինի, կոնյակ, հանքային ջրեր, մուրաբաներ, 

ոչ վաղ անցիալում, հանքային ջրի համար փակին չէ՞ եվրաամերիկացիք իրանց շուկան, ստից պատճառով...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> իսկ ինչով՞ ա ուրիշ, ես էտ ձև էլ չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ի՞նչ ենք արտահանում եվրոպա: մայկա -տռուսիկ՞... ուզում ես ասել, որ Բանգլադեշի վիճակը քեղ լրիվ դզում ա՞ 
> 
> իսկ Ռուսաստան, ինչի՞ մենակ խիար ու ծիրան... գինի, կոնյակ, հանքային ջրեր, մուրաբաներ, 
> 
> ոչ վաղ անցիալում, հանքային ջրի համար փակին չէ՞ եվրաամերիկացիք իրանց շուկան, ստից պատճառով...


Ապեր, լինքը դրել եմ: Մի ալարի, նայի, մայկա տռուսիկ ծրան մուրաբայից բացի ահաին ուրիշ բան կտեսնես: Էտ անտերը մենակ օդի  մեջ խոսալով ու աջ ու ձախ հավայի մեղադրանքներ շաղ տալով հո չի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

http://top.rbc.ru/politics/31/08/2013/874213.shtml

էս էլ ռուսները

----------


## dvgray

> Ապեր, լինքը դրել եմ: Մի ալարի, նայի, մայկա տռուսիկ ծրան մուրաբայից բացի ահաին ուրիշ բան կտեսնես: Էտ անտերը մենակ օդի  մեջ խոսալով ու աջ ու ձախ հավայի մեղադրանքներ շաղ տալով հո չի:





> Արտաքին առևտրի ապրանքային կառուցվածքը1
> Արտահանման և ներմուծման ծավալներն ըստ ապրանքային բաժինների
> հազ. դոլար
> Արտահանում Ներմուծում
> 2011թ.
> հունվար-
> դեկտեմբեր
> 2012թ.
> հունվար-
> ...


սրա հետ էս  :Jpit: 
հետո՞, բացարձակ առաջին տեղում  հանքահումքային արտադրանք
երկրորդ  -ոչ թանկարժեք մետաղներ և դրանցից
պատրաստված իրեր
ու սա քեզ բավարարում ա ու ուրախ ես՞ որպես էկոնոմիստ  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

հա, մեկ էլ գոնե էս թիվը պետք ա քեզ սարսափեցնի... 

Արտահանում 2012թ.հունվար-դեկտեմբեր
Կանադա 85 074.7 հազ. դոլար
սա կատարյալ ընդերքի կողոպուտ է: պլուս դրան հարավի ժողովրդի առողջական կատասրոֆա...
այ սա է հիմա խնդիրը, ոչ թե "փողն"  ու  "երջանկանալը"

----------


## Տրիբուն

> սրա հետ էս 
> հետո՞, բացարձակ առաջին տեղում  հանքահումքային արտադրանք
> երկրորդ  -ոչ թանկարժեք մետաղներ և դրանցից
> պատրաստված իրեր
> ու սա քեզ բավարարում ա ու ուրախ ես՞ որպես էկոնոմիստ


Ինձ չի բավարարում ու շատ տխուր եմ: Ես փաստն եմ արձանագրում: Ձեռի հետ էլ նայի թե մեր արտահանումը որ երկրներ ա գնում: 

Իսկ քո ուզածն ի՞նչ ա, որ Հայաստնը վարենք, վրեն սաղ ծիրանի ծառ տնկենք ու արտահանենք Ռուսաստա՞ն:

----------

Mephistopheles (31.08.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հա, մեկ էլ գոնե էս թիվը պետք ա քեզ սարսափեցնի... 
> 
> Արտահանում 2012թ.հունվար-դեկտեմբեր
> Կանադա 85 074.7 հազ. դոլար
> սա կատարյալ ընդերքի կողոպուտ է: պլուս դրան հարավի ժողովրդի առողջական կատասրոֆա...
> այ սա է հիմա խնդիրը, ոչ թե "փողն"  ու  "երջանկանալը"


Այ դրա համար էլ ուզում ենք եվրոպայի հետ լինել, որ տնտեսությունը խելքի բերենք ու հույսներս մենակ հանքերը չլինեն: Մինչև էս պահը ռուսների հետ ենք եղել, դրա համար էլ էս օրի ենք: Գոնե էտքանը մտածե՞լ ես:  Նույն ռուսներդ նստած են գազ,  նավթ ու մետաղներ արտահանելու վրա, մենք էլ ինչ տեսել ենք էտ էլ սովորել ենք - հանք, թալան, փողերը լափել ու տանել փդած եվրոպական բանկերում պահել, եվրոպաներում գուլյատ լինել ու վիլաներ ու յախտաներ առնել, հետո էլ քո ու Պուծինի պես եվրոպացիներին գոմիկ ու այլասերված ասել: Զրո տրամաբանություն, զրո թասիբ, զրո նամուս, զրո ինքնասիրություն, զրո հայրենասիրություն:

----------

Բիձա (01.09.2013), Ձայնալար (01.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Այ դրա համար էլ ուզում ենք եվրոպայի հետ լինել, որ տնտեսությունը խելքի բերենք ու հույսներս մենակ հանքերը չլինեն: Մինչև էս պահը ռուսների հետ ենք եղել, դրա համար էլ էս օրի ենք: Գոնե էտքանը մտածե՞լ ես:  Նույն ռուսներդ նստած են գազ,  նավթ ու մետաղներ արտահանելու վրա, մենք էլ ինչ տեսել ենք էտ էլ սովորել ենք - հանք, թալան, փողերը լափել ու տանել փդած եվրոպական բանկերում պահել, եվրոպաներում գուլյատ լինել ու վիլաներ ու յախտաներ առնել, հետո էլ քո ու Պուծինի պես եվրոպացիներին գոմիկ ու այլասերված ասել: Զրո տրամաբանություն, զրո թասիբ, զրո նամուս, զրո ինքնասիրություն, զրո հայրենասիրություն:


քո եվրոպան ու ամերիկան սաղ աշխարհին սովանմահ ա արել,  գնա լատինական ամերիկա, ու նայի թե ինչ են ասում քո աստվածների մասին... 
էնքան նեղ ա տեսահորիզոններդ որ սովեետի վախտվա "Ազատութուն" ռադիոկայանից հետո մոտներտ զագլուշկա ա դրած... 
...
էտ ռուսներչի բանկերի հաշիվները դու ես պահում... 

իմիջայլոց, կանադական փողատերերը 80 տոկոսը իրանց փողերի շվեցարիա են ֆռցնում,  ասեմ իմանաս  :Wink:

----------


## dvgray

> Այ դրա համար էլ ուզում ենք եվրոպայի հետ լինել, որ տնտեսությունը խելքի բերենք ու հույսներս մենակ հանքերը չլինեն: Մինչև էս պահը ռուսների հետ ենք եղել, դրա համար էլ էս օրի ենք: Գոնե էտքանը մտածե՞լ ես:  Նույն ռուսներդ նստած են գազ,  նավթ ու մետաղներ արտահանելու վրա, մենք էլ ինչ տեսել ենք էտ էլ սովորել ենք - հանք, թալան, փողերը լափել ու տանել փդած եվրոպական բանկերում պահել, եվրոպաներում գուլյատ լինել ու վիլաներ ու յախտաներ առնել, հետո էլ քո ու Պուծինի պես եվրոպացիներին գոմիկ ու այլասերված ասել: Զրո տրամաբանություն, զրո թասիբ, զրո նամուս, զրո ինքնասիրություն, զրո հայրենասիրություն:


ոնց որ ազերիները իրանց երկիրը կարգի են բերել բրիտիշ պետրոլիումի հետ, նույնը դու կանես, գոմիկների հետ  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> քո եվրոպան ու ամերիկան սաղ աշխարհին սովանմահ ա արել,  գնա լատինական ամերիկա, ու նայի թե ինչ են ասում քո աստվածների մասին... 
> էնքան նեղ ա տեսահորիզոններդ որ սովեետի վախտվա "Ազատութուն" ռադիոկայանից հետո մոտներտ զագլուշկա ա դրած... 
> ...
> էտ ռուսներչի բանկերի հաշիվները դու ես պահում... 
> 
> իմիջայլոց, կանադական փողատերերը 80 տոկոսը իրանց փողերի շվեցարիա են ֆռցնում,  ասեմ իմանաս


Ապեր, հանգստացի, ամերիկան դալեկո իմ աստվածը չի ու չի էլ պատրաստվում դառնալ, ի տարբերություն քեզ, որ Պուծինին կանկրետնի աստվածացնում ես: Աշխարհքիս անարդարությունների մասին էլ քեզանից լավ գիտեմ, երեկ չեմ ծնվել: Դու աղքատ երկրների ու մարդկանց մասին մենակ լսել ես, ես տեսել եմ ու շարունակում եմ տեսնել: Դու մենակ մի երկու անգամ տելեվիզորով տեսել ես սոված մարդն ինչա, ես կյանքիս լավագույմ տարիներն անցկացրել եմ աղքատների տնետուն գնալով ու մանկատների, ծերանոցների ու հոգեբուժարանների համար փող ճարելով, ծրագրեր անելով ու պայմանները բարելավելով: Քո լայն մտահորիզոնը քեզ պահի, իմ նեղն ու սահմանափակը թող ինձ մնա, ընգեր: Քեզ շատ փիս ամեն ինչ իմացողի տես ես դրել, չնայած ստեղ  բերածդ նորությունները (ռուսները հեսա սաուդին բամբիտ են անելու) ճ կլասի մուտիլովշիկ ժոլտի սայթերց ես քոփի անում:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (02.09.2013), Բիձա (01.09.2013), Գալաթեա (01.09.2013), Ներսես_AM (01.09.2013), Ռուֆուս (01.09.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ոնց որ ազերիները իրանց երկիրը կարգի են բերել բրիտիշ պետրոլիումի հետ, նույնը դու կանես, գոմիկների հետ


Մի անասուն երկիր էլ ադրբեջանն ա, դրա համար էլ էտ օրի են: Մի տավար էլ ռսի քամակը մտած մեր իշխանություներն են, դրա համար էլ մենք ենք էս օրի: Ես մի հատ նորմալ երկիր չգիտեմ, որի ժողովուրդը սոված ու անպաշտպան լինի: Ինչքան տենց ֆուֆլո երկիր կա, գլխին մի հատ միլիարդատեր դիկտատոր ունի ու նա զլո Ռուսաստանը միշտ դրանց «դաշնակիցն» ա: Ռուսաստան սարքած մաքսային միությանը որ նայում ես, ոնց որ դժողքի արտացոլանք լինի - կիրգիզ, ղազախ, ուզբեկ, տաջիկ, ամեն մեկն իրա սուլթանով, ժողովուրդը սոված, անլվա, եթիմ, անտեր:

----------

Բիձա (01.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Ապեր, հանգստացի, ամերիկան դալեկո իմ աստվածը չի ու չի էլ պատրաստվում դառնալ, ի տարբերություն քեզ, որ Պուծինին կանկրետնի աստվածացնում ես: Աշխարհքիս անարդարությունների մասին էլ քեզանից լավ գիտեմ, երեկ չեմ ծնվել: Դու աղքատ երկրների ու մարդկանց մասին մենակ լսել ես, ես տեսել եմ ու շարունակում եմ տեսնել: Դու մենակ մի երկու անգամ տելեվիզորով տեսել ես սոված մարդն ինչա, ես կյանքիս լավագույմ տարիներն անցկացրել եմ աղքատների տնետուն գնալով ու մանկատների, ծերանոցների ու հոգեբուժարանների համար փող ճարելով, ծրագրեր անելով ու պայմանները բարելավելով: Քո լայն մտահորիզոնը քեզ պահի, իմ նեղն ու սահմանափակը թող ինձ մնա, ընգեր: Քեզ շատ փիս ամեն ինչ իմացողի տես ես դրել, չնայած ստեղ  բերածդ նորությունները (ռուսները հեսա սաուդին բամբիտ են անելու) ճ կլասի մուտիլովշիկ ժոլտի սայթերց ես քոփի անում:


ինչ ասել ասիր է.... 
կարող ա և քո աստվածը չի բանկի հաշիվը, բայց ամեն մի նախադասությունը ռուսների բանկի հաշվի մասին ա... 
իսկ դու ի՞նչ ես բերում, եվրոպա - "երջանկություն", "հարստություն"....  :LOL:   :LOL: 

աբեր, էտ քո եվրոպան էտ քո աստվածացրած մասով /անգլիա-ֆրանսիա-իսպանիա-պորտուգալիա-իտալաի/ էն  չարիքը որ բերել ա մարդկության գլխին, ոչ մի մոնղոլ ու թուրք-օսման իրաց 1000 մասով չեն արել:

----------


## dvgray

որ ասում եմ, հերքի ա Ռուսաստանից մի շորշոփ լսվի, ոտները դողում ա...  :LOL:   :LOL:  
անգլիացիք մուկ դառան, հետևից նատօ ու նմացած լակոտ լուկուտը, սա էլ վերջին լուրել օմամայից  :LOL: 

http://www.cnn.com/2013/08/31/world/...ria-civil-war/




> Russia's Vladimir Putin challenges US on Syria claims
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-middle-east-23911833

----------


## dvgray

հետաքիքրիր լուրել եվրապայից..
թե ինչպես 21 տարեկան ամերիկյան ապագա ֆինանսիտը, ով ինթերշիփ էր անում Լոնդոնի բանկերից մեկում /ինթերշիփ- ասել է պրակտիկա մինիմալ վճարով / մահացավ, երբ նա 3 օր շարունակ աշխատել է առավոտվա 9-ից մինչև մյուս օրվա առավոտվա 6-ը, ու գնացել է տուն 3 ժամով որ թրաշվի ու շորերը փոխի: չի դիմացել օրգանիզմը ստրկական ծանրաբեռնբվածությանը...
այդ դեպքից հետո պարզվեց, որ դա համատարած պրակտիկա է: 
դրա մասին մասնավորապես կարելի է կարդալ այստեղ

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...754448714.html

 իսկ օմաման իրա լպրծուն անգլիացի գործընկերջ հետ արաբ երեխեքի մասին ա մտածում  :Wink:

----------


## Բիձա

Դրսից երկրի գործերին որ խառնվում են, անպայման խամաճիկ է գոյանում: Իմ իմացածով  խամաճիկը դիկտատորից շատ ավելի վատն է, մանավանդ կրոնամոլ ու բզկտված երկրներում: 
Ասադին որ թուլացրեցին,   հայտնվելու են ջահել բաշիբոզուկներ: Համ էլ  քրդական հարց կա, թուրքերի ու կողքի հարևանների   հետաքրքրությունները կան:  Սիրիան  բզկտելու են, կիսռտելու ու   պատերազմն էլ դուրս է գալու ռեգիոնից ու  կարող է Հայաստան հասնել:  
Էնպես որ եվրոպա- ռուսաստան կողմնորոշումները մեր  "ինչպես ապրելու"  հարցն է,  իսկ սիրիական պատերազմը- մեծ շանսով  մեր ապրել-չապրելու:

----------

dvgray (01.09.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> հետաքիքրիր լուրել եվրապայից..
> թե ինչպես 21 տարեկան ամերիկյան ապագա ֆինանսիտը, ով ինթերշիփ էր անում Լոնդոնի բանկերից մեկում /ինթերշիփ- ասել է պրակտիկա մինիմալ վճարով / մահացավ, երբ նա 3 օր շարունակ աշխատել է առավոտվա 9-ից մինչև մյուս օրվա առավոտվա 6-ը, ու գնացել է տուն 3 ժամով որ թրաշվի ու շորերը փոխի: չի դիմացել օրգանիզմը ստրկական ծանրաբեռնբվածությանը...
> այդ դեպքից հետո պարզվեց, որ դա համատարած պրակտիկա է: 
> դրա մասին մասնավորապես կարելի է կարդալ այստեղ
> 
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000...754448714.html
> 
>  իսկ օմաման իրա լպրծուն անգլիացի գործընկերջ հետ արաբ երեխեքի մասին ա մտածում


Իսկ Ռուսաստանում  մարդիկ գերծանրաբեռնվածությունից չեն մեռնում, ապրում են երկար ու երջանիկ։

----------


## dvgray

> Դրսից երկրի գործերին որ խառնվում են, անպայման խամաճիկ է գոյանում: Իմ իմացածով  խամաճիկը դիկտատորից շատ ավելի վատն է, մանավանդ կրոնամոլ ու բզկտված երկրներում: 
> Ասադին որ թուլացրեցին,   հայտնվելու են ջահել բաշիբոզուկներ: Համ էլ  քրդական հարց կա, թուրքերի ու կողքի հարևանների   հետաքրքրությունները կան:  Սիրիան  բզկտելու են, կիսռտելու ու   պատերազմն էլ դուրս է գալու ռեգիոնից ու  կարող է Հայաստան հասնել:  
> Էնպես որ եվրոպա- ռուսաստան կողմնորոշումները մեր  "ինչպես ապրելու"  հարցն է,  իսկ սիրիական պատերազմը- մեծ շանսով  մեր ապրել-չապրելու:


ինչի՞ մենակ "կրոնամոլ երկրներում": Եվրապայի բոլոր երկրները վկա: ղեկավարները ինչ՞ պակաս խամաճիկներ են: սկսի Գերմանիայց ու Ֆրանիսյից մինչև Ալբանիա, Սերբիա ու Լեհաստան:  ...Ջ7-ի ղեկավարների համատեղ նկարը իրա մասին ամեն ինչ ասում ա: ու ամեն տեղ նստացնում են ստրկամիտ մի նախկին ֆինանսիստ կամ չգիտեմ որ բանկի ստրուկ որպես երկրի ղեկավար, ու երկիրը ղեկավարում որպես մի կորպորացիա:

են վերջին նորմալ ղեկավարը որ իրանից ինչ որ բան էր ներկայացնում, ուներ մարդկային ուժեղ հատկանիշներ- խոսքը Բեռլուսկանիի մասին ա, քրեականի տակ են կոխին լրիվ սարքած հոդվածներով : սենց սարքած գործեր անգամ Հայաստանի դատարանը չի հաստատում...

*հիմա եվրոպայում մենակ մենեջերներ են, որոնց հիմնական գործը փողատերերի փողը ավելացնելն ա բոլոր միջոցներով:*

նորից հետաքրքիր փաստեր, այս անգամ անգլոհպատակ Կանադայից: վերջին եռամսյակի տվյալներով կանադական հիմնական բանկերից RBC և CBC բանկերը ունեցել են ռեկորդային շահույթներ: են ժամանակ , երբ ըստ կանադացիեների, սենց կատաստրոֆիկ վիճակ իրանց ընտանեական ֆինանսական դաշտում չի եղել արդեն 50-տարուց ավել:

----------


## dvgray

> Իսկ Ռուսաստանում  մարդիկ գերծանրաբեռնվածությունից չեն մեռնում, ապրում են երկար ու երջանիկ։


հետո՞, յանիմ կպար էլի՞ Ռուսաստանին : 
....
սենց անմարդկային պայմաններում սկի տաջիկները չեն աշխատում իրանց ֆեոդալական Տաջիկստանում:  "էշին" թողում են հանգստանա, որ վաղն էլ կարողանա գռուզ տեղափոխի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հետո՞, յանիմ կպար էլի՞ Ռուսաստանին : 
> ....
> սենց անմարդկային պայմաններում սկի տաջիկները չեն աշխատում իրանց ֆեոդալական Տաջիկստանում:  "էշին" թողում են հանգստանա, որ վաղն էլ կարողանա գռուզ տեղափոխի...


Ապեր բա հլա քո գրածը կարդա… ի՞նչ կապ ունի գերծանրաբեռնվածությունը Օբամայի հետ … էտ աստիճանի ա տարել որ անձրև էլ գա պտի ամերիկային կպնե՞ս…

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էս թեմայում երբ Դիվիգրեյի գրառումներն եմ կարդում, տեղափոխվում եմ ալտերնատիվ զուգահեռ իրականություն  :LOL:  

Բայց էսի վաբշե վերջն էր  :LOL:  




> են վերջին նորմալ ղեկավարը որ իրանից ինչ որ բան էր ներկայացնում, ուներ մարդկային ուժեղ հատկանիշներ- խոսքը Բեռլուսկանիի մասին ա, քրեականի տակ են կոխին լրիվ սարքած հոդվածներով : սենց սարքած գործեր անգամ Հայաստանի դատարանը չի հաստատում...


Բերլուսկոնին սովորական օլիգարխ ա ալյա Լֆիկ, Դոդ, Նեմեց և այլն՝ օլիգարխներին բնորոշ բոլոր վատ կողմերով՝ ներառյալ քրեական աշխարհի հետ պինդ կապերով։

Չնայած հա, ինչ եմ ասում, դու բռնապետության կողմնակից ես, քեզ ինչ համոզեմ  :LOL:  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4

----------

Mephistopheles (01.09.2013), Տրիբուն (02.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

ֆրանսիացի մակլավիկ հոլանդին  վաբշե պլենդուզից ներքև եսիմ որտեղ ա արդեն  :LOL:   :LOL: 
մի քանի օր առաջ քաջ նազարի պես աշխարհ էր գրավում, հիմա արդեն պառլամենտ ա գնում  :LOL:   :LOL:   :Bad:  այ անմակարդակ... անպլոճիկ... 

http://abcnews.go.com/International/...syria-20129398

սա է ժամանակակիցեվրոպան , ցավոք, ու Հայաստանում մարդիկ կան, որ ուզում են ստրկացվել սրանց կողմից  :Wink:  էսպես ասած - ստրուկի մոտ ստրուկ լինել

----------


## Ambrosine

ԵՄ հանձնաժողովը հետազոտություն է պատվիրել Ecorys-ին` պարզելու, թե ինչ կշահեն ՀՀ-ն և ԵՄ-ն ասոցիացման համաձայնագրից`
*Տնտեսապես ի՞նչ կշահի Հայաստանը` ընտրելով եվրոպական ուղին*

հ.գ. Սիրիայի հարցը այնքան բարդ է, այնքան շահեր են այնտեղ խաչվում, որ զարմանում եմ, թե ոնց եք վստահ քաղաքական-ստրատեգիական կանխատեսումներ անում, ասում, թե ռուսների շնորհքն է, որ ԱՄՆ-ը կամ ՆԱՏՕ-ն դեռ ռիսկ չի անում հարվածել: Ինչու՞ չեք մտածում, որ իրականում արևմտյան երկրների ղեկավարությունը իրենց հասարակական կարծիքից է վախենում, իրենց երկրներում ահաբեկչական նոր ալիքից են վախենում, որովհետև եթե արաբները չանեն, իրանցիները հաստատ կանեն, եթե հաշվի չառնենք, որ արդեն բացահայտ կարող են պատերազմի մեջ մտնել: Իսկ Լիբանա՞նը, Հեզբալլա՞հը: Իսկ Իսրայե՞լը. Իրանը ուֆ էլ չի անի, այդ պետությունը քարտեզից կվերանա, ԱՄՆ-ը կկորցնի տարածաշրջանում իր դաշնակցին: Այդ դեպքում Իրանը հաշվեհարդար կտեսնի նաև սաուդների հետ: Թուրքերի հարցը մի քիչ այլ է. ՆԱՏՕ-ի անդամ է, որոշակի սիրո խոստովանություններ անում է արաբներին, բայց Իրանի առկայությունը Թուրքիայի կոկորդին ոսկոր է: Եգիպտոսը այլևս Մուբարաքի Եգիպտոսը չէ, խալիֆը չկա, փարավոնը չկա: Ու ավելորդ է խոսել, թե ինչ կլինի Հայաստանի հետ, եթե Իրանը մտնի պատերազմի մեջ: Շատ խառը իրավիճակ է, շատ անկանխատեսելի հետևանքներով: Պետք չէ գերագնահատել ինչ-որ ուժի, ոչ էլ թերագնահատել: ԵՄ-ն հստակ հասկանում է, որ Հայաստանին ռազմական աջակցություն տրամադրել չի կարող, դրա համար էլ համաձայնագրի մեջ նման գլուխ չկա, ՌԴ-ն էլ պետք է հասկանա և հասկանում է, որ ընդհանուր սահման չունի ՀՀ-ի հետ, այսինքն` տնտեսական միության մեջ լինել չեն կարող: Ես նորից եմ մնում իմ կարծիքին, որ մենք մեզ ավելի ենք ճնշում ու մեղադրում, քան` ՌԴ-ն ու ԵՄ-ն իրար հետ վերցրած` ԱՄՆ-ն էլ վրադիր:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.09.2013), Ներսես_AM (01.09.2013), Տրիբուն (02.09.2013)

----------


## Բիձա

> ԵՄ հանձնաժողովը հետազոտություն է պատվիրել Ecorys-ին` պարզելու, թե ինչ կշահեն ՀՀ-ն և ԵՄ-ն ասոցիացման համաձայնագրից`
> *Տնտեսապես ի՞նչ կշահի Հայաստանը` ընտրելով եվրոպական ուղին*
> 
> հ.գ. Սիրիայի հարցը այնքան բարդ է, այնքան շահեր են այնտեղ խաչվում, որ զարմանում եմ, թե ոնց եք վստահ քաղաքական-ստրատեգիական կանխատեսումներ անում, ասում, թե ռուսների շնորհքն է, որ ԱՄՆ-ը կամ ՆԱՏՕ-ն դեռ ռիսկ չի անում հարվածել: Ինչու՞ չեք մտածում, որ իրականում արևմտյան երկրների ղեկավարությունը իրենց հասարակական կարծիքից է վախենում, իրենց երկրներում ահաբեկչական նոր ալիքից են վախենում, որովհետև* եթե արաբները չանեն, իրանցիները հաստատ կանեն, եթե հաշվի չառնենք, որ արդեն բացահայտ կարող են պատերազմի մեջ մտնել:* Իսկ Լիբանա՞նը, Հեզբալլա՞հը: Իսկ Իսրայե՞լը. *Իրանը ուֆ էլ չի անի, այդ պետությունը քարտեզից կվերանա,* ԱՄՆ-ը կկորցնի տարածաշրջանում իր դաշնակցին: *Այդ դեպքում Իրանը հաշվեհարդար կտեսնի նաև սաուդների հետ:* Թուրքերի հարցը մի քիչ այլ է. ՆԱՏՕ-ի անդամ է, որոշակի սիրո խոստովանություններ անում է արաբներին,* բայց Իրանի առկայությունը Թուրքիայի կոկորդին ոսկոր է:* Եգիպտոսը այլևս Մուբարաքի Եգիպտոսը չէ, խալիֆը չկա, փարավոնը չկա: Ու ավելորդ է խոսել, թե ինչ կլինի Հայաստանի հետ, եթե Իրանը մտնի պատերազմի մեջ: Շատ խառը իրավիճակ է, շատ անկանխատեսելի հետևանքներով: Պետք չէ գերագնահատել ինչ-որ ուժի, ոչ էլ թերագնահատել: *ԵՄ-ն հստակ հասկանում է, որ Հայաստանին ռազմական աջակցություն տրամադրել չի կարող, դրա համար էլ համաձայնագրի մեջ նման գլուխ չկա,* ՌԴ-ն էլ պետք է հասկանա և հասկանում է, որ ընդհանուր սահման չունի ՀՀ-ի հետ, այսինքն` տնտեսական միության մեջ լինել չեն կարող: *Ես նորից եմ մնում իմ կարծիքին*, որ մենք մեզ ավելի ենք ճնշում ու մեղադրում, քան` ՌԴ-ն ու ԵՄ-ն իրար հետ վերցրած` ԱՄՆ-ն էլ վրադիր:


Կարծիքդ գերհզոր էր, գերհագեցած ու եզակի,  Աստղ ջան: 
Կարող է Իսրայելում պատանդ ես, տեղյակ չենք՞ :Sad:

----------


## Վիշապ

> հետո՞, յանիմ կպար էլի՞ Ռուսաստանին : 
> ....
> սենց անմարդկային պայմաններում սկի տաջիկները չեն աշխատում իրանց ֆեոդալական Տաջիկստանում:  "էշին" թողում են հանգստանա, որ վաղն էլ կարողանա գռուզ տեղափոխի...


Կարող ա՞ ասես՝ մարդիկ Տաջիկստանում ավելի լավ են ապրում քան Եվրոպայում։ Կամ, որ ուզենամ, ավելի վատ պատմության մասին լինկ չեմ կարողանա՞ գտնել ստեղ դնել թե Տաջիկստանի, թե Ռուսաստանի մասին։ Լավ ե՞ս…

----------

Mephistopheles (01.09.2013), Sagittarius (02.09.2013), Ձայնալար (01.09.2013), Ներսես_AM (02.09.2013), Տրիբուն (02.09.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Քո կարծիքով, Դիվ, էս երկրի ղեկավարն ո՞վ ա… 

Ասածս էն որ մենք էլ կարանք քո պես անենք…

----------


## dvgray

> ԵՄ հանձնաժողովը հետազոտություն է պատվիրել Ecorys-ին` պարզելու, թե ինչ կշահեն ՀՀ-ն և ԵՄ-ն ասոցիացման համաձայնագրից`
> *Տնտեսապես ի՞նչ կշահի Հայաստանը` ընտրելով եվրոպական ուղին*


այսի՞նքը, Աստղ, դու համաաձայն ես հանդուրժել գեյերին իրանց ամուսնությամբ ու երեխաների որդեգրումով ինչ ա մի քան ոսկոռ են քցելու մեր առաջ՞՞՞՞

խելքի եկեք, եվրոպան ինքը վարի ա գնում, դու գոնե վստահ եմ որ էնքան հասկացողություն ունես, որ տեսնես թե ինչ ա կատարվում Իսպանիա ու Հունաստան: 

սենց դիշովի պրապագանդա տարածելուց առաջ կարդա. դիտիր, լսիր,  թե ինչ  ա կատարվում իրանց մոտ...  իրանց դիշովի էմիսարներին զոհ մի գնա, ափսոս է քո մարդկային մեծ պոտենցիալը  :Wink: 
 :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> եթե կարաս, դիր:
> գնացեք ձեր շիշ հավքողներին նկարեք ու դրեք ստեղ, որ սաղ օրը նարկոտիկի փող են մուրում, իսկ եթե չես տալի, ձեռի շիշը շպրտում են երեխուտ  վրա
> 
> չնայած ինչ ասեմ, դուք ձեզ համոզել եք որ մարդասիրական երկրում եք ապրում 
> .


նարկոտիկ լավ ասիր… ռուսաստանն էլ ոնց որ վատ չի նարկոտիկից… նկարն էլ ռուսաստանի նկար ա… փաստ… ու քեզ թվում ա կարող ա Վիշապը չկարանա՞ մի հատ այլանդակ փաստ բերի Տաջիկստանից… միամիտ ես…

----------


## dvgray

> նարկոտիկ լավ ասիր… ռուսաստանն էլ ոնց որ վատ չի նարկոտիկից… նկարն էլ ռուսաստանի նկար ա… փաստ… ու քեզ թվում ա կարող ա Վիշապը չկարանա՞ մի հատ այլանդակ փաստ բերի Տաջիկստանից… միամիտ ես…


 ախպար, ինչ՞ կապ ունի նկարտ մեր էս թեմայի հետ... քեզ թվում ա թե ամերիկա-կանադա-եվրոպա սենց նկարներց կազմած ալբոմներ չկան՞՞՞՞

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ախպար, ինչ՞ կապ ունի նկարտ մեր էս թեմայի հետ... քեզ թվում ա թե ամերիկա-կանադա-եվրոպա սենց նկարներց կազմած ալբոմներ չկան՞՞՞՞


բա քո "նորությունը" ինքնասպան եղած ուսանողի մասին ինչ կապ ուներ…

----------


## dvgray

> բա քո "նորությունը" ինքնասպան եղած ուսանողի մասին ինչ կապ ուներ…


էն կապ ունի, որ Հայստանում մարդիկ իրանց վիրտուալ աշխարհից դուրս գան, ու տենան թե իրականում ինչ ա կատարվում Եվրոպայում:
սա մի դրվագ ա, թե ոնց են վերաբերվում իրանց ջահլներին: ոնց են կզցնում ու ստրկացնում...
իսկ մերոնց ընդանրապես ստիպում են սեռն ու անունը փոխել...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> էն կապ ունի, որ Հայստանում մարդիկ իրանց վիրտուալ աշխարհից դուրս գան, ու տենան թե իրականում ինչ ա կատարվում Եվրոպայում:
> սա մի դրվագ ա, թե ոնց են վերաբերվում իրանց ջահլներին: ոնց են կզցնում ու ստրկացնում...
> իսկ մերոնց ընդանրապես ստիպում են սեռն ու անունը փոխել...


Ապեր, էտի դատարկ բան ես ասում… դու ամերիկյան քոլեջ կամ համալսարան տեսած կա՞ս կյանքումդ… ես սովորել եմ… ամբողջ աշխարհից են մարդիկ գնում արևմուտք ուսում ստանալու, օքե՞յ… էս ֆորումի Րուբին էլ ա գնացել ամերիկա սովորելու… վրեդ կխնդա տենա սենց բաներ ես գրում…

----------


## Վիշապ

> եթե կարաս, դիր:
> գնացեք ձեր շիշ հավքողներին նկարեք ու դրեք ստեղ, որ սաղ օրը նարկոտիկի փող են մուրում, իսկ եթե չես տալի, ձեռի շիշը շպրտում են երեխուտ  վրա
> 
> չնայած ինչ ասեմ, դուք ձեզ համոզել եք որ մարդասիրական երկրում եք ապրում 
> .
> ու կարող ա ասեք, որ breaking bad -ի դեպքերը Տաջիկստանում են կատարվում.


http://www.avesta.tj/sociaty/11747-v...doedaniya.html

http://tajikta.tj/?q=ru/news/23

 Հ.Գ. քո համար։ Չեմ կարծում, որ մնացածները սրա կարիքն ունեն։ Եթե էլի լինկերի կարիք ունենաս, ասա  կդնեմ։ Կամ էլ ինքդ մի ալարի, գուգլով լիկբեզ արա քեզ։

----------

Mephistopheles (01.09.2013), Տրիբուն (02.09.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> էն կապ ունի, որ Հայստանում մարդիկ իրանց վիրտուալ աշխարհից դուրս գան, ու տենան թե իրականում ինչ ա կատարվում Եվրոպայում:
> սա մի դրվագ ա, թե ոնց են վերաբերվում իրանց ջահլներին: ոնց են կզցնում ու ստրկացնում...


 :Lol2:  մի հատ էլ  :Lol2: 

Դիվիգրեյ, ես անհամբեր սպասում եմ, թե երբ ես հայտարերելու, որ էս ամենը թաքնված տեսախցիկ ա: Թե չէ եթե դու էս ամենը լուրջ ես ասում... տխուր ա, շատ տխուր...

----------

Mephistopheles (01.09.2013), Sagittarius (02.09.2013), Ներսես_AM (02.09.2013), Տրիբուն (02.09.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կարծիքդ գերհզոր էր, գերհագեցած ու եզակի,  Աստղ ջան: 
> Կարող է Իսրայելում պատանդ ես, տեղյակ չենք՞


Ես հասկանում եմ, որ առաջին հայացքից ծիծաղելի է գրառումս, որը հիմնավորելու համար ինձ այս թեմայի մի քանի էջն էլ բավական չեն լինի. ամեն խնդրի շուրջ կարելի է գիտական աշխատություն գրել:
Ես պատանդ չեմ, այն էլ` Իսրայելում, բայց գոնե մեր տարածաշրջանի խնդիրները կարելի է ասել, որ պատկերացնում եմ: Քսան րոպե առաջ Ալ Ջազիրան հայտնեց, որ Արաբական լիգան այսօր կոչ է արել աջակցել ԱՄՆ-ին` Սիրիային հարվածելու հարցում: Եվ ու՞մ գլխավորությամբ է նման կոչ արվում` սաուդների  :Smile: : Շղթայի մնացած օղակները իրար միացնելն էլ ձեզ եմ թողնում:




> այսի՞նքը, Աստղ, դու համաաձայն ես հանդուրժել գեյերին իրանց ամուսնությամբ ու երեխաների որդեգրումով ինչ ա մի քան ոսկոռ են քցելու մեր առաջ՞՞՞՞
> 
> խելքի եկեք, եվրոպան ինքը վարի ա գնում, դու գոնե վստահ եմ որ էնքան հասկացողություն ունես, որ տեսնես թե ինչ ա կատարվում Իսպանիա ու Հունաստան: 
> 
> սենց դիշովի պրապագանդա տարածելուց առաջ կարդա. դիտիր, լսիր,  թե ինչ  ա կատարվում իրանց մոտ...  իրանց դիշովի էմիսարներին զոհ մի գնա, ափսոս է քո մարդկային մեծ պոտենցիալը


ԴՎ, նախ` ես երբեք չեմ կարող կողմ լինել գեյերի կողմից երեխա որդեգրելուն: Եթե հարևան թեմայում չեմ արտահայտել իմ բացասական կարծիքը, դա չի նշանակում, որ ես կողմնակից եմ, դա նշանակում է, որ ես հավես չունեմ իրեն "գերզարգացած" համարող մեկին ապացուցեմ, որ այդ երևույթներին կողմնակից լինելը չի նշանակում լինել զարգացած կամ գիտակից: Ու դրանք քարոզելը ընդհանրապես ես չեմ ընդունում: Վաղվանից էլ դասի եմ, հայտնի չէ` նույնիսկ այս թեմայում գրել կկարողանա՞մ, թե՞ նորից միայն սպորտի բաժնով կսահմանափակվեմ: ԵՄ-ի ներսում ընթացող գործընթացներից տեղյակ եմ, Բրյուսելում ընթացող "առևտրից" էլ: Ես իդեալիստ չեմ, ու այդ պատճառով էլ գտնում եմ, որ այս պահին չկա այլընտրանք, նորից եմ ասում` մենք ընդհանուր սահման չունենք ՌԴ-ի կամ Մաքսային միության հետ: Տարբերությունը չե՞ք զգում: Ընդ որում, այս պահին բարձր մակարդակներում որևէ խոսակցություն չկա այն մասին, թե ՌԴ-ի կամ Ղազախստանի հետ մեր երկկողմ պայմանագրերը դենոնսացիայի են ենթարկվելու: Ես բոլորի մտավախություններն էլ հասկանում եմ, հանրաքվե պահանջողներին էլ: Բայց մի հատ էլ ընդ որում, Ռուսաստանի ձեռքին են գտնվում մեր գործարաններից շատերը, ինչու՞ չեն աշխատացնում, այդ աստիճանի իրենց համար միևնու՞յն է դաշնակիցը: ԴՎ, դու "ընտանիք" արժեքի մասին ես խոսում, բայց այդ "ընտանիք" արժեքը պահել է պետք ոչ միայն գաղափարապես, այլև` նյութապես, որը, սակայն, ՌԴ-ի հետ սերտ տնտեսական համագործակցության պայմաններում չի ստացվում:

----------

Vardik! (02.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> ԴՎ, դու "ընտանիք" արժեքի մասին ես խոսում, բայց այդ "ընտանիք" արժեքը պահել է պետք ոչ միայն գաղափարապես, այլև` նյութապես, որը, սակայն, ՌԴ-ի հետ սերտ տնտեսական համագործակցության պայմաններում չի ստացվում:


Աստղ ջան ,էտ ընտանիքը պահելու համար 12 միլիոն մարդ ունենք աշխարհում: 
իսկ օտարները ինչքան քիչ մեզ "պահեն" էտքան մեր օգուտն ա:
ես օրհնում եմ հենց ռուսներին, որ մեզ չեմ "պահում": որ իրանք էնքան հարուստ են, որ մեզ թալանելու կարքի չունեն: 
իսկ եվրոնմկմները մեր ամեն մի ցորնի հատիկը հաշվել են վաղուց:

----------


## Sagittarius

Չէ. ո՛չ Ռուսաստան, ո՛չ ԱՄՆ, ո՛չ Չինաստան, ո՛չ էլ Տանզանիա, միայն Եվրոպա. ու ստեղ ավելի շատ նկատի ունեմ ոչ թե տնտեսական-քաղաքական ինտեգրացիան, այլ Եվրոպական մոդելը ընդհանուր առմամբ: Հայաստանը կարա պուճուր, կոկիկ եվրոպական երկիր դառնա, փոքր միջին չծանրաբեռված քաղաքներով, կանաչ հրաշք բնությունով, էկոլոգիապես մաքուր, ձմեռային-ամառային տուրիզմով, ամառվա լավ եղանակներին մշակույթային փառատոններով, առանց նավթի ու խոշոր պետությունների աշխարհաքաղաքական «ռազբորկեքին» խառնվելու, մեր կայֆերով:  :Love:  Որ խելք խելքի տանք, Հայաստանը ծիծիկ երկիր կդառնա: I have a dream!

----------

Brian_Boru (05.09.2013), Mephistopheles (02.09.2013), Արէա (02.09.2013), մարդագայլուկ (02.09.2013), Ռուֆուս (02.09.2013), Տրիբուն (02.09.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, Սև նախագահի օրոք Ամերիկան հայտնվել է գորբաչև- սովետի 86 -ի կողմերը: հանրապետականները բոյկոտ են հայտարարել իր բոլոր քայլերին, երկիրը տետանուսի մեջ է, երևի դու էլ տեղյակ ես: 
> խանութներում ամերիկայն ապրանք չկա, որպես տնտեսություն են հաշվում մոտ 20 տոկոս կազմող բժշկությունը, հետո առևտուրը, այլ սերվիսները: Մասնագետ կոչվածը տեղը զիջել է փող սարքողին: 
> Էս վիճակում եղող երկիրը ոչ մի շանս չունի դրսում հարց լուծելու: Իրաք էլ որ մտան, հաշված էր որ ըսնեց-ըսենց ենք անելու ու լոխ լավ ա ըլնելու: իսկ արդյունքում գործը հասել է միայն փող ուտելուն ու լրիվ աբսուրդների: լուրջ աղբյուրներից պատմել են օրինակ, որ մի քաղաք տարել են միայն  100, մի այլ քաղաք միայն 50 ու այլ էլ 20 դոլարանոցներ:  ու ժամանակ է եղել, որ սդաչի չլինելու պատճառով  ռազմական բազաներում մի բաժակ կոֆեն էտ քաղաքներում եղել է 100, 50 ու  20 : Սկզբում իրաքցիք շատ էլ ուրախ են եղել ամերիկացիների գալուն: բայց էսպիսի  բաների իհայտ գալուց ու ամերիկացիների յանկիություն անելուց հետո,  վիճակը կամաց-կամաց լարվել է ու տեսար ոնց վերջացավ:


Բիձա ջան, ես ամերիկյան տնտեսության վիճակը ահագին լավ պատկերացնում եմ ու հասկանում եմ ինչ ես ասում: Բայց մեկա, ԱՄՆ մնում ա ամենամեծ տնտեսությունը, ամենահզոր ռազմական ուժը, իսկ դոլարն էլ մնում ա որպես աշխարհի բոլոր երկրների հիմնական ռեզերվային արժույթ: Մի հատ հարց տանք էլի ինքներս մեզ, եթե մենք հասկանում ենք, որ ԱՄՆ տենց վատ վիճակում ա, ու հեսա տրաքելու ա, էտ հզոր Ռուսաստանը, Չինաստանը, Ճապոնիան, կամ նույն Իրանը, ոնց ա որ դա չեն հասկանում ու ինչի՞ ն իրանց ռեզերվները պահում դոլարով: Հա խոսում ու խոսում են, որ հեսա վերադառնալու են ոսկուն, կամ ռուբլին ու յուանը դառնալու են միջազգային հաշվարկների համար կիրառվող արժույթ, կամ հեսա ռեզերեվները մենակ պահելու են ռուբլիով կամ յուանով, բայց չէ, մեկա կպած են մնում դոլարին: Եթե դոլարը վերջին 20 տարում մի քիչ դիրքերը զիջել ա, ապա մենակ Եվրոյին, ուրիշ ոչ մեկի: 

Հետո, ԱՄՆ առաջին անգամ չի որ կրիզիսի մեջ ա: Ամեն կրիզիսից հետո ԱՄՆ տնտեսությունը դուրս ա եկել վերակառուցված ու ավելի հզորացած: Հիշի 20-30 ականների Մեծ դեպրեսիան: Դրանից հաջող դուրս գալուց հետո ԱՄՆ դառավ աշխարհի ամենահզոր տնտեսությունը, ու եվրոպային աբգոն արեց: Ես ԱՄՆ չեմ իդեալականացնում, բայց ԱՄՆ-ին դուրս գրելը դեռ շատ ու շատ շուտ ա: Վերջին ծանր կրիզիսը 70-ականներին ա եղել, ու էլի դրանից հետո ԱՄՆ դուրս եկավ փիս ուժեղացած: Ոնց որ բոլոր կայսրությունները, մի օր էլ ԱՄՆ շարքից դուրս կգա, բայց դրան դեռ լիքը լիքը ժամանակ կա, ու ես ու դու դա չենք տեսնելու, մեր երեխեքն էլ դա չեն տեսնելու, վայթեմ մեր թոռներն էլ դա չեն տեսնելու: 

Հիմա, ֆիզիկապես գաղութացնելու ու հսկողության տակ երկրներ ու տարածքներ պահելու պատմություն ու տրադիցիա ԱՄՆ չունի: ԱՄՆ երբեք գաղութատեր չի եղել իրա պատմության մեջ: Նույնիսկ Հոլանդիան ու Պոռտուգալիան կարան ավելի լավ երկիր գաղութացնեն ու պահեն, քան ԱՄՆ: ԱՄՆ նոր ա սկսում գաղութացնող երկիր դառնալ, ու լիքը բան ունի սովորելու ԱՆգլիայից ու Ֆրանսիայից: Դրա համար էլ ասում էի, որ ԱՄՆ կարա Սիրիայում ու մերձավոր արևելքում հսկողություն սահմանի, մենակ եթե եվրոպական էտ երկրներից մեկն ու մեկը իրա հետ լինի: 

Լավ հիշացրիր Իրաքը - Իրաքի ամենածանր մասը պատերազմի սկսզբին շիաներով բնակեցված Բասրան էր, որը պիտի գրավեին անգլիացիները, իսկ մնացածը պիտի գրավեին ամերիկացիները: Պատերազմից հետո համեմատաբար ամենհանգիս ռեգիոնը անգլիացիները հսկողության տակ գտնվող Բասրան էր, իսկ ամենաբառդալը ամերիկացիները հսկած Բաղդադը, Քիրքուքը ու մնացածը:




> Եթե ամերիկացիք մտան, իմ կարծիքով հաստատ ռեգիոնալ պատերազմ է սկսելու ու դա քյասար մեր գլխին է ջարդվելու, որովհետև ամենաթույլից են պլոկելու, իսկ թույլն էլ մենք ենք:


Ես էլ եմ վախենում դրանից, բայց ես էտքան վստահ չեմ: Ռեգիոնալ պատերազմը սաղին վնաս ա ու ոչ մեկին պետք չի, ու ռեգիոնում չկա մի ուժ, որը իրա վրա էնքան վստահ ա, որ հաղթելույա, որ առանց խղճի խայթի սկսի էտ պատերազմը: Ռեգիոնում միջուկային զենք կա, ու եթե նման բան սկսվի, վերջը կարող ա փիս վատ լինի: Իմ կարխիքով, Սիրիան դեռ շատ ա ջուր քաշելու, ու խառնվելույա փիս նաև Լիբանանը: 

Եթե ռեգիոնը մնաց ինքը իրա հույսով, կարող ա Իրանը կամ Թուրքիան կամ դրանց նման մեկը շիզոֆռենիկություն անի ու ռեգիոնալացնի պատերազմը: Դրա համար էլ պետք ա, որ ռեգիոնը դրիսց կառավարվի ու հսկվի: Մի հատ հետաքրքիր փաստի վրա ուշադրություն դարձրա - Վերջին 600 տարում մերձավոր արևելքը երկու ժամանակաշրջան ա ունեցել, երբ խաղաղ ա եղել ու իրար չեն կերել, առաջինը երբ Օսմաններն էին իշխում, երկրորդը, երբ Օսմաններից հետո ֆրանսիացիներն ու անգլիացիներն էին իշխում: Օղորմածիկ տատուս որ կարանայինք հարցնեինք, կհաստատեր, որ Սիրայի լավագույն օրերը ֆրանսիական գաղութացման ժամանակներն են եղել:

----------


## Բիձա

> Բիձա ջան, ես ամերիկյան տնտեսության վիճակը ահագին լավ պատկերացնում եմ ու հասկանում եմ ինչ ես ասում: Բայց մեկա, ԱՄՆ մնում ա ամենամեծ տնտեսությունը, ամենահզոր ռազմական ուժը, իսկ դոլարն էլ մնում ա որպես աշխարհի բոլոր երկրների հիմնական ռեզերվային արժույթ: Մի հատ հարց տանք էլի ինքներս մեզ, եթե մենք հասկանում ենք, որ ԱՄՆ տենց վատ վիճակում ա, ու հեսա տրաքելու ա, էտ հզոր Ռուսաստանը, Չինաստանը, Ճապոնիան, կամ նույն Իրանը, ոնց ա որ դա չեն հասկանում ու ինչի՞ ն իրանց ռեզերվները պահում դոլարով: Հա խոսում ու խոսում են, որ հեսա վերադառնալու են ոսկուն, կամ ռուբլին ու յուանը դառնալու են միջազգային հաշվարկների համար կիրառվող արժույթ, կամ հեսա ռեզերեվները մենակ պահելու են ռուբլիով կամ յուանով, բայց չէ, մեկա կպած են մնում դոլարին: Եթե դոլարը վերջին 20 տարում մի քիչ դիրքերը զիջել ա, ապա մենակ Եվրոյին, ուրիշ ոչ մեկի: 
> 
> Հետո, ԱՄՆ առաջին անգամ չի որ կրիզիսի մեջ ա: Ամեն կրիզիսից հետո ԱՄՆ տնտեսությունը դուրս ա եկել վերակառուցված ու ավելի հզորացած: Հիշի 20-30 ականների Մեծ դեպրեսիան: Դրանից հաջող դուրս գալուց հետո ԱՄՆ դառավ աշխարհի ամենահզոր տնտեսությունը, ու եվրոպային աբգոն արեց: Ես ԱՄՆ չեմ իդեալականացնում, բայց ԱՄՆ-ին դուրս գրելը դեռ շատ ու շատ շուտ ա: Վերջին ծանր կրիզիսը 70-ականներին ա եղել, ու էլի դրանից հետո ԱՄՆ դուրս եկավ փիս ուժեղացած: Ոնց որ բոլոր կայսրությունները, մի օր էլ ԱՄՆ շարքից դուրս կգա, բայց դրան դեռ լիքը լիքը ժամանակ կա, ու ես ու դու դա չենք տեսնելու, մեր երեխեքն էլ դա չեն տեսնելու, վայթեմ մեր թոռներն էլ դա չեն տեսնելու: 
> 
> Հիմա, ֆիզիկապես գաղութացնելու ու հսկողության տակ երկրներ ու տարածքներ պահելու պատմություն ու տրադիցիա ԱՄՆ չունի: ԱՄՆ երբեք գաղութատեր չի եղել իրա պատմության մեջ: Նույնիսկ Հոլանդիան ու Պոռտուգալիան կարան ավելի լավ երկիր գաղութացնեն ու պահեն, քան ԱՄՆ: ԱՄՆ նոր ա սկսում գաղութացնող երկիր դառնալ, ու լիքը բան ունի սովորելու ԱՆգլիայից ու Ֆրանսիայից: Դրա համար էլ ասում էի, որ ԱՄՆ կարա Սիրիայում ու մերձավոր արևելքում հսկողություն սահմանի, մենակ եթե եվրոպական էտ երկրներից մեկն ու մեկը իրա հետ լինի: 
> 
> Լավ հիշացրիր Իրաքը - Իրաքի ամենածանր մասը պատերազմի սկսզբին շիաներով բնակեցված Բասրան էր, որը պիտի գրավեին անգլիացիները, իսկ մնացածը պիտի գրավեին ամերիկացիները: Պատերազմից հետո համեմատաբար ամենհանգիս ռեգիոնը անգլիացիները հսկողության տակ գտնվող Բասրան էր, իսկ ամենաբառդալը ամերիկացիները հսկած Բաղդադը, Քիրքուքը ու մնացածը:
> 
> 
> ...


Տրիբունն ջան, դու տնտեսագետ ես ու նաև աշխարհի ամեն ինչից  քաջատեղյակ: Քո մասնագիտականով քո հետ վիճելը հիմարություն կլինի: Հաշվիր որ հետագա իմ փաստարկներ զուտ քո կարծիքն իմանալու համար են: 
իմ իմացածով համաշխարհային վալյուտային ներկայացվող առաջին պահանջը վստահությունն է նրա տիրոջ հանդեպ: Այսինքն ոչ թե ինքնին փողի, այլ փողի տիրոջ հանդեպ: Սա պետք է որ ընդունված կարգ լինի /չգիտեմ, մի գուցե տնտեսագիտորեն սխալ եմ/: Այդ վստահությունը տարբեր ժամանակներում տարբեր հիմքեր է ունեցել: մի ժամանակ դա միայն տիրոջ ոսկին էր, հետո բազմապարամետր դարձավ, ուր ոսկին միայն կրիտիկական պահերին սկսեց դեր խաղալ: 
Ներկա դարում, երբ ամերիկյան դոլարի ֆիզիկական ծավալները որևէ կերպ չեն համապատասխանում  ոչ ոսկուն, ոչ ամերիկյան արտադրանքին, ոչ էլ քաղաքական վստահությանը, աշխարհի ֆինանսական պրոցեսներն իմ կարծիքով զուտ դինամիկ իներցիայի հաշվին են ինչ որ կայունություն ցուցաբերում:
 Էն, որ համեմատություն էի բերել սովետի ու ներկա ամերիկայի միջև պատահական չէր: սովետի օրոք մի կիլո պոմիդորը Հայաստանում էլ էր 10 կոպեկ ու Նորիլսկում էլ 10, -դա շուկայական չէր, աբսուրդ էր: Իսկ հիմա էլ  դրա հակառակն է ամերիկայում: 
 բժշկի աշտարավարձը  իր արտասնած մեկ բառի համար 3,5 դոլար է, նեյրոխիրուրգի մեկ ժամը մոտ $10,000: CEO- ն իր աշխատողից շատ է ստանում 400 անգամ: Իսկ ԱՄՆ նախագահը, որի մի կոճակի սեղմումով երկիր կարող է վերանալ- ժամում աշխատում է ընդամենը $200:
Սովետի վերացման մեջ ահռելի տեղ ուներ փողի անտեսումը: Իհարկե ներկա դարում փողը մի քիչ ավելի բարդացել է, բայց էս եղած աննորմալ շեղումներով ստացվում է, որ ամերիկացիք էլ են արդեն անտեսում փողը: 
Մեծ փողերի ոլորտում ոչ մի կապ չկա փողի ու իր հետևում եղած ոչ ֆինանսական պարամետրերի մեջ: օրինակ ժամը $ 4- 7 ով լիքը մարդ են աշխատեցնում օրեկան նույնիսկ 14-15 ժամ, բայց փողատերերի  դեպքում փողը ոչ թե աշխատելու շնորհիվ է գալիս, այլ սարքելու շնորհիվ /making money/.
դեռ 10 տարի առաջ դա մարսվող էր:  2008-ի կրիզիսից հետո, երբ  փողը տպեցին ու  նվիրեցին  բանկերին, շատ բան փոխվեց: պարզվեց որ փողը ոչ մի կերպ չի աշխատվում ու կապ չունի ոչ աշխատանքի, ու ոչ էլ ապրանքի հետ, ուղղակի օդից են սարքում: 
Ինչի հաշվին է սա ապահովվում՞: Իմ կարծիքով միայն ու միայն դոլարի հանդեպ հին վստահության: Եթե ռուսները կամ չինացիք տրիլիոններ տպեն ու տան իրենց բանկերին, երկրորդ օրը ռուբլու ու յուանի վրա թքող չի լինի: իսկ ամերիկացիք տպեցին ու հեչ: ոնց կոկա-կոլան 1,25  էր, էնպես էլ 1,25 մնաց: սա անհնար բան է- ֆանտազիա է:
Ասածս էն է, որ էս իներցիան, էս վստահությունը շարունակելու համար ամերիկան պետք է կողմնակի պրոցեսներով շեղի  աշխարհի ուշադրությունը դոլարի վիճակից,  ու շեղում է՝ սրան նրան ռմբակոծելով ու արդեն ոչ թե վստահությունն է փողի հիմքը, այլ վախը:
Նախորդ պատմությունները, թե ամերիկան ոնց դուրս եկավ նախորդ կրիզիսներից հիմա չեն աշխատում: ինքը էս անգամ դուրս չի եկել, շղարշել է վիճակը: 
հիմա ներսում մեծ կռիվը հենց դա է: հանրապետականներն ասում են  խնայենք, իշխանություններն ասում են, հակառակը - ծախսենք, /որ իներցիայից չընկնեն/: Իսկ երկուսն էլ  իրար ձեռք-ձեքի ասում են բամբիտ անենք:

----------


## Tig

Մարդ չգիտի հիմա ուրախանա, թե լացի...

*Армения намерена вступить в Таможенный союз*

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ռուսական շովինիզմ ու շանտաժ, հայկական պոռնկություն 


http://www.tert.am/am/news/2013/09/0...rgsyan-moscow/

----------


## Վիշապ

Մեղք ենք մենք։ Մի հատ Սերժ որոշում ա, թե ինչ կուրսով պիտի գնա Հայաստանը։  Բայց որ ուզենար դեմոկրատիա խաղալ, սկզբունքորեն ու՞մ հետ պիտի խորհրդակցեր, ով կա՞ որ…  :Sad:

----------

Bruno (03.09.2013), Տրիբուն (03.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Մարդ չգիտի հիմա ուրախանա, թե լացի...
> 
> *Армения намерена вступить в Таможенный союз*


 :Good: 

ես միշտ էլ ասել եմ, որ Սերժը ամենաիմաստուն ղեկավար ա, որ մենք երբևէ ունեցել ենք:
Աստղ ջան ,Պապ թագավորի մասին ես քիչ բան գիտեմ օբեկտիվորեն, քանի որ իրա ժամանակներից մեզ համարյա թե ոչինչ չի հասել ռեալ, բայց ինչ որ անում ա Սերժը մեր ազգի համար, դա ա պետք տեսնել ու գնահատել  :Wink: 
մնաց մեր օրենսդրությունը նույնացնենք հատակապես ազի բարոյական կերտվածքի պաշպանության դաշտում: ոնց որ ռուսներն են անում

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> ես միշտ էլ ասել եմ, որ Սերժը ամենաիմաստուն ղեկավար ա, որ մենք երբևէ ունեցել ենք:
> Աստղ ջան ,Պապ թագավորի մասին ես քիչ բան գիտեմ օբեկտիվորեն, քանի որ իրա ժամանակներից մեզ համարյա թե ոչինչ չի հասել ռեալ, բայց ինչ որ անում ա Սերժը մեր ազգի համար, դա ա պետք տեսնել ու գնահատել 
> *մնաց մեր օրենսդրությունը նույնացնենք հատակապես ազի բարոյական կերտվածքի պաշպանության դաշտում*: ոնց որ ռուսներն են անում


Պյու զա Պուծինա, ի զա Կարլսոնա:
 էն չորրորդ սմայլիկը պաշտոնապես մենք դարձանք:

----------


## Tig

*Заявления для прессы по итогам российско-армянских переговоров*

----------

dvgray (03.09.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբունն ջան, դու տնտեսագետ ես ու նաև աշխարհի ամեն ինչից  քաջատեղյակ: Քո մասնագիտականով քո հետ վիճելը հիմարություն կլինի: Հաշվիր որ հետագա իմ փաստարկներ զուտ քո կարծիքն իմանալու համար են: 
> իմ իմացածով համաշխարհային վալյուտային ներկայացվող առաջին պահանջը վստահությունն է նրա տիրոջ հանդեպ: Այսինքն ոչ թե ինքնին փողի, այլ փողի տիրոջ հանդեպ: Սա պետք է որ ընդունված կարգ լինի /չգիտեմ, մի գուցե տնտեսագիտորեն սխալ եմ/: Այդ վստահությունը տարբեր ժամանակներում տարբեր հիմքեր է ունեցել: մի ժամանակ դա միայն տիրոջ ոսկին էր, հետո բազմապարամետր դարձավ, ուր ոսկին միայն կրիտիկական պահերին սկսեց դեր խաղալ: 
> Ներկա դարում, երբ ամերիկյան դոլարի ֆիզիկական ծավալները որևէ կերպ չեն համապատասխանում  ոչ ոսկուն, ոչ ամերիկյան արտադրանքին, ոչ էլ քաղաքական վստահությանը, աշխարհի ֆինանսական պրոցեսներն իմ կարծիքով զուտ դինամիկ իներցիայի հաշվին են ինչ որ կայունություն ցուցաբերում:
>  Էն, որ համեմատություն էի բերել սովետի ու ներկա ամերիկայի միջև պատահական չէր: սովետի օրոք մի կիլո պոմիդորը Հայաստանում էլ էր 10 կոպեկ ու Նորիլսկում էլ 10, -դա շուկայական չէր, աբսուրդ էր: Իսկ հիմա էլ  դրա հակառակն է ամերիկայում: 
>  բժշկի աշտարավարձը  իր արտասնած մեկ բառի համար 3,5 դոլար է, նեյրոխիրուրգի մեկ ժամը մոտ $10,000: CEO- ն իր աշխատողից շատ է ստանում 400 անգամ: Իսկ ԱՄՆ նախագահը, որի մի կոճակի սեղմումով երկիր կարող է վերանալ- ժամում աշխատում է ընդամենը $200:
> Սովետի վերացման մեջ ահռելի տեղ ուներ փողի անտեսումը: Իհարկե ներկա դարում փողը մի քիչ ավելի բարդացել է, բայց էս եղած աննորմալ շեղումներով ստացվում է, որ ամերիկացիք էլ են արդեն անտեսում փողը: 
> Մեծ փողերի ոլորտում ոչ մի կապ չկա փողի ու իր հետևում եղած ոչ ֆինանսական պարամետրերի մեջ: օրինակ ժամը $ 4- 7 ով լիքը մարդ են աշխատեցնում օրեկան նույնիսկ 14-15 ժամ, բայց փողատերերի  դեպքում փողը ոչ թե աշխատելու շնորհիվ է գալիս, այլ սարքելու շնորհիվ /making money/.
> դեռ 10 տարի առաջ դա մարսվող էր:  2008-ի կրիզիսից հետո, երբ  փողը տպեցին ու  նվիրեցին  բանկերին, շատ բան փոխվեց: պարզվեց որ փողը ոչ մի կերպ չի աշխատվում ու կապ չունի ոչ աշխատանքի, ու ոչ էլ ապրանքի հետ, ուղղակի օդից են սարքում: 
> Ինչի հաշվին է սա ապահովվում՞: Իմ կարծիքով միայն ու միայն դոլարի հանդեպ հին վստահության: Եթե ռուսները կամ չինացիք տրիլիոններ տպեն ու տան իրենց բանկերին, երկրորդ օրը ռուբլու ու յուանի վրա թքող չի լինի: իսկ ամերիկացիք տպեցին ու հեչ: ոնց կոկա-կոլան 1,25  էր, էնպես էլ 1,25 մնաց: սա անհնար բան է- ֆանտազիա է:
> Ասածս էն է, որ էս իներցիան, էս վստահությունը շարունակելու համար ամերիկան պետք է կողմնակի պրոցեսներով շեղի  աշխարհի ուշադրությունը դոլարի վիճակից,  ու շեղում է՝ սրան նրան ռմբակոծելով ու արդեն ոչ թե վստահությունն է փողի հիմքը, այլ վախը:


Բիձա ջան, իներցիա չկա, կա իրողությունների ռեալ գնահատական բոլոր երկրների կողմից: Ճշմարտությունը համեմատությունների մեջ, ու ոչ թե մենակ առանձին վերցրած ԱՄՆ տնտեսությանը նայելու մեջ: ԱՄՆ տնտեական լուրջ խնդիրներ ունի հիմա, բայց միևնույնն ա, մնում աշխարհի մեծ տնտեսութուններից ամենավստահելին: Հարցը հետևյալումն ա - եթե ռեզերվներդ չպահես ԱՄՆ դոլարով, ինչո՞վ պահես: Չկա որևէ այլընտրանք, որը դոլարից լավը կլինի, քանի որ չկա որևէ մեծ տնտեսություն, որի նկատմամբ վստահությունն ավելի մեծ կլինի, քան ԱՄՆ տնտեսության նկատմամբ ա: Միակ քիչ թե շատ այլընտրանքը եվրոն ա: Մնացածի դերն ու նշանակությունը սահմանափակվում ա ռեգիոնալ կամ լոկալ նշանակությամբ: Ասենք, Վիետնամը (պռոստը օրինակ) կարա մի քիչ ռեզերվ պահի Չինական յուանով, քանի որ Չինաստանը իրա գլխավոր առևտրային գործընկերներից մեկն ա, ու առևտրային գործարքների համար պետք ա գալիս ազգային արժույթը արագ փոխարկել յուանի: Բայց նույնիսկ Վիետնամը, իրա հիմնական ռեզերվները պահում ա ԱՄՆ դոլարով: Նույն Չինաստանը ԱՄՆ դոլարի ու գանձապետական պարտատոմսերի ամենամեծ պահողն ա: Ինչի՞ հենց ԱՄՆ: Ինչի՞ Չինաստանի պես երկիրը ուրիշ բան չի պահում: Քանի որ բոլոր մնացած այլընտրանքները դոլարից վատն են: 




> Նախորդ պատմությունները, թե ամերիկան ոնց դուրս եկավ նախորդ կրիզիսներից հիմա չեն աշխատում: ինքը էս անգամ դուրս չի եկել, շղարշել է վիճակը: 
> հիմա ներսում մեծ կռիվը հենց դա է: հանրապետականներն ասում են  խնայենք, իշխանություններն ասում են, հակառակը - ծախսենք, /որ իներցիայից չընկնեն/: Իսկ երկուսն էլ  իրար ձեռք-ձեքի ասում են բամբիտ անենք:


Խնայել թե ծախսել դիլեման դասական տնտեսագիտական դիլեմայա ու նոր չի կսվել քննարկվել ԱՄՆ ներսում: Սա դասագրքային դիլեմայա, ու սրանով նույնիսկ երկրների տնտեսական զարգացման մոդելներն են որոշվում: Նենց որ Բիձա ջան, դրա մեջ ոչ մի նորություն չկա, ու էտ մշտական քննարկումների արդյունքում ԱՄՆ, գոնե մինչև հիմա, միշտ գտել ա օպտիմալ լուծումը: Էն որ երկուսն էլ ասում են բամբիտ, էլի նորություն չի: Պատերազմը ու բամբիտը ԱՄՆ համար հարցեր լուծելու ռեզերվային տարբերակներից մեկն ա եղել: Ժամանակին Սովետի համար էլ ի միջի այլոց: Հիմա հանկարծս սաղս խառնվել ենք իրար, քանի որ ԱՄՆ Ավղանստան, Իրաք ու Սիրայա բամբիտ անում: Բայց ոչ մեկը չի ուզում հիշի, որ երկրորդ համաշխարհայինից հետո, ԱՄՆ փաստացի շատ քիչ ժամանակ ա եղել լիարժեք խաղաղության մեջ - Կորեա, Կուբա, Վիետնամ, Պանամա, Պարսից Ծոց - էս մի քանիսը ընդամենը:  Ուղղակի ամեն ժամանակաշրջանում ապրողների համար թվում ա, թե էս էլ թազա բան ա, ԱՄՆ եկել ա ուզում ա Սիրային բամբիտ անի, ո՞վ էր սենց բան տեսել: 

Բիձա ջան, ամեն կրիզիս իրա առանձնահատկություններն ունի, ու իրա դեմ պայքարելու գործիքները, քանի որ ամեն կրիզիս իրա պատճառներն ունի: Էս կրիզիսի հիմքում ի սկզբանե ընկած էին ֆինանսական պիռամիդաները: Եթե հիշում ես ամեն ինչ սկսվեց հիպոթեքային շուկայի կրիզիսից ու Fannie Mae-ի ու Freddie Mac-ի բանկռոտից: Որը հետո դարձավ գլոբալ ֆինանսական կրիզիս ու հանգեցրեց ռեցեսիայի: Առանց մանրամասների մեջ խորանալու - ֆիանսական կրիզիսի դեմ պայքարում են ֆինանսական գործիքներով: Գումարած, ընթացքում ԱՄՆ լուծում ա մի շարք խորքային խնդիրներ որոնք կուտակվել էին - առողջապահական համակարգ, սոցիալական պաշտպանություն, ավտոմոբիլաշինության մրցունակություն, զբաղվածություն, բլա բլա բլա .... Սենց մի հատ օրենք կա - կրիզիսը միշտ բարեփոխումների խթան ա հանդիսանում, ու կրիզիսը իրանից հետո միշտ բերում ա վերելք ու զարգացում: Բիձա ջան, վատատես մի եղի, ԱՄՆ արդեն դուրս ա գալիս կրիզիսից, ու դեռ երկար ժամանակ մնալույա աշխարհի հզորահույն տնտեսություններից մեկը: Իսկ էն որ ստեղ ընդեղ կոֆեն 100 դոլարով են ծախել, աշխարհքիս անարդարությունների ու մուտիլովկեքի շարքին ա դասվում, որոնք միշտ եղել են ու լինելու են:

----------

Mephistopheles (03.09.2013), Բիձա (03.09.2013), Վիշապ (03.09.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեղք ենք մենք։ Մի հատ Սերժ որոշում ա, թե ինչ կուրսով պիտի գնա Հայաստանը։  Բայց որ ուզենար դեմոկրատիա խաղալ, սկզբունքորեն ու՞մ հետ պիտի խորհրդակցեր, ով կա՞ որ…


Ապեր, Սերժը ապահովագրեց իրա Հայաստան կոչվող բիզնես-դուքյանը: Էսքան բան: Իրա բողկին չի բացարձակ երկրի կուրսն ու ապագան - իրա գոռձերը լավ ըլնի, ախպոր գորռձերը լավ ըլնի, տուն-տեղ, կնիկ-երեխք, ընգերութուն ...

----------

Brian_Boru (05.09.2013), Բիձա (03.09.2013), Ներսես_AM (03.09.2013), Ռուֆուս (03.09.2013), Վիշապ (03.09.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մարդիկ թերահավատորեն են մոտենում Հայաստանի` ԵՄ գործընկեր լինելուն, բայց առկա գործընթացները լրիվ հակառակի մասին են վկայում: ՀՀ կառավարությունը, ինչքան էլ քննադատեն, միևնույն է, տնտեսական գծով հստակ գնում է դեպի ԵՄ, ՀՍՏԱԿ: Ասոցիացման պայմանագրի դրույթների համաձայնեցումը գրեթե ավարտվել է:





> Ու ես չեմ հավատում, որ Սերժը կամ իրա կառավարությունը կարան որևէ բան անեն ԵՄ հետ ասոցացման համաձայնագիրը ստորագրելու ուղղությամբ ու հասնեն նրան, որ մենք Եվրազես չմտնենք: Եթե Սերժը էտքան բանը անի, երկու ոտով աչքս կմտնի ու անձամբ ես իրան կներեմ իրա սաղ մեղքերը: Բայց չեմ հավատում: Կա մարդկային տիպի ու որակի խնդիր: Մեր իշխանությունները մարդկային գյոռմամիշ տիպին են պատկանում, որոնց աշխարհայաղքը սահմանափակվում ա մի փոր լավ հացով, իսկ զարգացման ամենաերկար հեռանկարը վաղը չէ մյուս օրն ա: Մեր իշխանությունների համար Հայաստանը երկիր չի, հայրենիք չի - բիզնես ա, որը պատահական ձեռներն ա ընկել, ու որի մեջ մի քոռ կոպեկ չեն դրել, բայց փիս եկամուտ են ստանում:


Բա, Աստղո ջան, իսկ դու ասում ես: Սերժը, մանուկ հասակից երազել ա, որ իռա եռեխանյեռը գնան Եռևանի Պուշկինի կամ Չեխովի դպրոցները, ու իռա թոռները հիմա տունը ռուսկայազիչնի են: Էս մարդկային քաղքենի ու գյոռմամիշ տիպը չի կարա իրա էությանը հակասող որևէ բան անի:

----------

Brian_Boru (05.09.2013), Sagittarius (04.09.2013), Բիձա (03.09.2013), Ներսես_AM (03.09.2013), Ռուֆուս (03.09.2013), Վիշապ (03.09.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, Սերժը ապահովագրեց իրա Հայաստան կոչվող բիզնես-դուքյանը: Էսքան բան: Իրա բողկին չի բացարձակ երկրի կուրսն ու ապագան - իրա գոռձերը լավ ըլնի, ախպոր գորռձերը լավ ըլնի, տուն-տեղ, կնիկ-երեխք, ընգերութուն ...


Դե Եվրոպաից էլ իրեն մենակ քյաշ փողն էր հետաքրքրում, որը ինքն ու վրչոն քամուն կտային ոնց միշտ։ Այնպես որ, միանշանակ դժվար է ասել, թե Հայաստանը ինչ-որ բան կշահեր գլոբալ առումով, եթե սրա փոխարեն էն լիներ։ 
Կարող ա ունենայինք քամուն տված ևս մի քանի միլիարդ + ռուսական աբիժնիկություն։

----------


## Բիձա

> Առանց մանրամասների մեջ խորանալու - ֆիանսական կրիզիսի դեմ պայքարում են ֆինանսական գործիքներով: Գումարած, ընթացքում ԱՄՆ լուծում ա մի շարք խորքային խնդիրներ որոնք կուտակվել էին - առողջապահական համակարգ, սոցիալական պաշտպանություն, ավտոմոբիլաշինության մրցունակություն, զբաղվածություն, բլա բլա բլա .... Սենց մի հատ օրենք կա - կրիզիսը միշտ բարեփոխումների խթան ա հանդիսանում, ու կրիզիսը իրանից հետո միշտ բերում ա վերելք ու զարգացում:


Տրիբուն ջան, այ էսքան մասով քեզ ինֆորմացիա տամ: 
առողջապահականով:  փաթեթը 2000 էջ է, նախնական մտադրություններից վափշե բան չի մնացած մեջը: իսկ ինչ որ հանրապետականներն են առաջարկում, իրականում դրանով վերացվելու է medicare.
 ես ինքս դրանից ունեմ: որպեսզի պատկերացնես, նկարագրեմ- բժշկի գնալու իրավունք ունենալու համար ամսեկան իմ թոշակից վճարում եմ $100 մեդիքերին, $140, որ լրացվի մեդիքերի տեր չկանգնածը,  $20- որ իրավունք ունենամ դեղ առնել, /դեղի գինը փակում է մոտ 30- տոկոսով/: Ատամի ինշուրանս չեմ վերցրել, որովհետև դրա   համար էլ մի 50-60 պտի տամ, որը քիչ չի:
Ու այ էսքանից հետո, բժիշկների 90 տոկոսը մեդիքերի պացիենտ չի վերցնում ու կտրականապես դեմ է օբամայի փոփոխություններին, որովհետև որպես կանոն լրիվ հանրապետական են ու թքած ունեն օբամայի ցանկացած առաջարկի վրա: Ես զոռով մի բժիշկ եմ գտել, որը համաձայնվել է մեդիքերով ինձ նայել, բայց որ տարին մեկ-երկու  անգամ, մի ամիս առաջ պայմանավորվելով որ  մտնում եմ մոտը, լինելով սպորտայինի մեջ մասնագիտացած բժիշկ, երևում է, որ գլխառադ է անում: 
Ֆինանսականով
 17 տրիլիոն ներքին պարտքն է, տարեկան մի քանի հարյուր միլիարդ առևտրի բացասական բալանսը, ու այ էտ պայմաններում իրենք փող տվեցին բանկերին այլ ոչ թե օգնեցին տնատերերին: Դրա հաջորդող ցեպոչկեն շատ քչերը գիտեն: բանկերը պետական օգնությունը ստանալուց հետո սկսեցին փակ աուկցիոններով տները ծախել իրենց կռուգներին ու կես միլիոնանոց տները 100000 ով առան հենց նույն բանկերին մոտ մարդիկ: ես նման բազմաթիվ օրինակներ ունեմ: 
ավտոմաբիլաշինության մեջ ինչ արին, սնակության օրենքի օգտագործմամբ վերացրին էտ ասպարեզի մարդկանց թոշակներն ու անմեղ-անմեղ նոր հաշիվ սկսեցին: թոշակառուները մնացին  պետական թոշակի հույսին:
Վերելքի հաշվով էլ կարող եմ ասել, որ ամերիկյան դպրոցականներն աշխարհում չեն փայլում: այ էտ մարդկանցով վերելքը հինը չի լինելու, համ բամբիտը կանեն, համ  էլ չեմ կարծում թե դա վերելք է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե Եվրոպաից էլ իրեն մենակ քյաշ փողն էր հետաքրքրում, որը ինքն ու վրչոն քամուն կտային ոնց միշտ։ Այնպես որ, միանշանակ դժվար է ասել, թե Հայաստանը ինչ-որ բան կշահեր գլոբալ առումով, եթե սրա փոխարեն էն լիներ։ 
> Կարող ա ունենայինք քամուն տված ևս մի քանի միլիարդ + ռուսական աբիժնիկություն։


Հոպար, բայց գոնե քո ասած կուրսը գումարած հույսը կունենայինք: Հիմա էտ էլ չենք ունենալու  :Bad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, այ էսքան մասով քեզ ինֆորմացիա տամ: 
> առողջապահականով:  փաթեթը 2000 էջ է, նախնական մտադրություններից վափշե բան չի մնացած մեջը: իսկ ինչ որ հանրապետականներն են առաջարկում, իրականում դրանով վերացվելու է medicare.
>  ես ինքս դրանից ունեմ: որպեսզի պատկերացնես, նկարագրեմ- բժշկի գնալու իրավունք ունենալու համար ամսեկան իմ թոշակից վճարում եմ $100 մեդիքերին, $140, որ լրացվի մեդիքերի տեր չկանգնածը,  $20- որ իրավունք ունենամ դեղ առնել, /դեղի գինը փակում է մոտ 30- տոկոսով/: Ատամի ինշուրանս չեմ վերցրել, որովհետև դրա   համար էլ մի 50-60 պտի տամ, որը քիչ չի:
> Ու այ էսքանից հետո, բժիշկների 90 տոկոսը մեդիքերի պացիենտ չի վերցնում ու կտրականապես դեմ է օբամայի փոփոխություններին, որովհետև որպես կանոն լրիվ հանրապետական են ու թքած ունեն օբամայի ցանկացած առաջարկի վրա: Ես զոռով մի բժիշկ եմ գտել, որը համաձայնվել է մեդիքերով ինձ նայել, բայց որ տարին մեկ-երկու  անգամ, մի ամիս առաջ պայմանավորվելով որ  մտնում եմ մոտը, լինելով սպորտայինի մեջ մասնագիտացած բժիշկ, երևում է, որ գլխառադ է անում: 
> Ֆինանսականով
>  17 տրիլիոն ներքին պարտքն է, տարեկան մի քանի հարյուր միլիարդ առևտրի բացասական բալանսը, ու այ էտ պայմաններում իրենք փող տվեցին բանկերին այլ ոչ թե օգնեցին տնատերերին: Դրա հաջորդող ցեպոչկեն շատ քչերը գիտեն: բանկերը պետական օգնությունը ստանալուց հետո սկսեցին փակ աուկցիոններով տները ծախել իրենց կռուգներին ու կես միլիոնանոց տները 100000 ով առան հենց նույն բանկերին մոտ մարդիկ: ես նման բազմաթիվ օրինակներ ունեմ: 
> ավտոմաբիլաշինության մեջ ինչ արին, սնակության օրենքի օգտագործմամբ վերացրին էտ ասպարեզի մարդկանց թոշակներն ու անմեղ-անմեղ նոր հաշիվ սկսեցին: թոշակառուները մնացին  պետական թոշակի հույսին:
> Վերելքի հաշվով էլ կարող եմ ասել, որ ամերիկյան դպրոցականներն աշխարհում չեն փայլում: այ էտ մարդկանցով վերելքը հինը չի լինելու, համ բամբիտը կանեն, համ  էլ չեմ կարծում թե դա վերելք է:


Բիձա ջան, ոչ մի բան իդեալական չի լինում: Ես ԱՄՆ-ում չեմ ապրում, ու ահագին դետալներ չգիտեմ, բայց զուտ սուբյեկտիվորեն կարամ ասեմ, որ մեծ երկիր ա մեծ պրոբլեմներով: Այսինքն, եթե ԱՄՆ պրոբլեմ ա ունենում, դա մեծ ու լուրջ պրոբլեմ ա լինում, որի լուծման համար պահանջվում ա երկար ժամանակ, լիքը ջանք, լիքը միտք: Մի բան կարամ քեզ հազար տոկոս ասեմ, 20-րդ դարի սկզբից տնտեսագիտական միտքը զարգացել ա ԱՄՆ-ում ու էտ միտքը աշխարհում թելադրող ա եղել: ԱՄՆ դեպքում հնարավոր են սայթաքումներ, մեկ ու մեջ սխալներ, վերելք ու վայրէջք, խառը մուտիլովկեք ու քցոցի, բայց գլոբալ ու խորը էշությունն անհավանական ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու մանրից արձագանքները .... 

Հայաստանն իր որոշմամբ արգելափակել է ԵՄ-ի հետ ազատ առևտրի գոտու մասին համաձայնագրի կնքման հնարավորությունը. Լիտվայի ԱԳՆ

180 աստիճանի շրջադարձ. Շվեդիայի ԱԳ նախարարը՝ Հայաստանի՝ Մաքսային միությանն անդամակցելու մտադրության մասին

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հայաստանը կընդգրկվի Կրասնոդարի երկրամասու՞ մ, թե՞ Հյուսիսային Օսեթիայի մասը կկազմի

----------


## Տրիբուն

> մնաց մեր օրենսդրությունը նույնացնենք հատակապես ազի բարոյական կերտվածքի պաշպանության դաշտում: ոնց որ ռուսներն են անում


Դիվ, հերիք ա էլի, իսկականից ամոթ ա... չի կարելի էս աստիճանի սութի ու հավայի բառեր շարել իրար կողքի .. 

Էս ա, քո բարոյական Ռուսաստանը, որի հետ ուզում ես տենց նույնանալ .. 

Աբոռտների քանակը 15-44 տարեկան 1000 կնոջ հաշվով


Բարոյական Ռուսաստանում 100 ծնունդի դիմաց 74 աբոռտ ա լինում, որը աշխարհում ամենաբարձր ցուցանիշն ա: Սա ռուսական պաշտոնական վիճակագրությունն ա: Ոչ պաշտոնոկան վիճակագրությամբ թիվը մոտ 3 անգամ մեծ ա՝ տարեկան 3-4 միլիոն աբոռտ: 

Եթե քեզ էս հերիք չի, ուրեմն Ռուսաստանը, Եվրոպայում հերոյինի ամենամեծ շուկան ունի, պաշտոնապես գրանցված 5 միլիոն նարկոմաններով, որից 20%-ը դպրոցական տարիքի, 60%-ը՝ 30-60 տարեկան: 




> Россия занимает первое место в мире по заболеванию героиновой наркоманией по данным Управления ООН по наркотикам и предупреждению преступности


Россия - центр наркомании впереди всех



Բարոյական Ռուսաստանը ամուսնալուծությունների թվով Եվրոպայում զբաղեցնում ա երկրորդ տեղը, Ուկրաինայից հետո:

Բարոյական Ռուսաստանում ավելի շատ մարմնավաճառ կա, քան Հայաստանի բնակչությունն ա: 




> в северной столице России с населением 4,5 млн чел. проституцией занимаются 60-65 тыс. женщин, т.е. 1,4%. Для сравнения, в "мировой столице проституции" Амстердаме с населением в около 800 тыс жителей находится до 6 тыс. проституток, т.е. 0,8%.

----------

Ambrosine (05.09.2013), Brian_Boru (05.09.2013), Sagittarius (04.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (04.09.2013), Բիձա (04.09.2013), Ներսես_AM (04.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

պատմական ֆոտո  :Smile:

----------


## Բիձա

> Հայաստանը կընդգրկվի Կրասնոդարի երկրամասու՞ մ, թե՞ Հյուսիսային Օսեթիայի մասը կկազմի


Ուր էր ըտենց բախտ՞: 
էտ ղազագիր-մուրհակը պուտինը վաճառելու է առաջին գին տվողին, այսինքն թուրքերին: 
Մյուսների բազառները պուտինի հետ սուբյեկտային էին: Սեռժի արածը ոչ մի նորմի մեջ չի մտնում, դա Ալեքսանդրապոլի պայմանգրից դաժան մի բան է: Հայաստանը կշարունակի մնալ ռուսական կազարմա, բայց առանց արտաքին որևէ սուբյեկլտայնության: 
հեսա կսկսեն հայ դեսպանությունները վռնդել իրենց երկրներից:

----------

Տրիբուն (04.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ, հերիք ա էլի, իսկականից ամոթ ա... չի կարելի էս աստիճանի սութի ու հավայի բառեր շարել իրար կողքի .. 
> 
> Էս ա, քո բարոյական Ռուսաստանը, որի հետ ուզում ես տենց նույնանալ .. 
> 
> Աբոռտների քանակը 15-44 տարեկան 1000 կնոջ հաշվով
> 
> 
> Բարոյական Ռուսաստանում 100 ծնունդի դիմաց 74 աբոռտ ա լինում, որը աշխարհում ամենաբարձր ցուցանիշն ա: Սա ռուսական պաշտոնական վիճակագրությունն ա: Ոչ պաշտոնոկան վիճակագրությամբ թիվը մոտ 3 անգամ մեծ ա՝ տարեկան 3-4 միլիոն աբոռտ: 
> 
> ...


աբեր, էս ինչ սայթեր էս բերել քեզ վկա  :LOL: 

անդրադառնամ մի կետին.. 



> Բարոյական Ռուսաստանը ամուսնալուծությունների թվով Եվրոպայում զբաղեցնում ա երկրորդ տեղը, Ուկրաինայից հետո:


հիմա կարդա ստատ Կանադայի տվյալները: 

http://www.statcan.gc.ca/pub/85-002-...desc01-eng.htm

ստեղից երևի կարող ես գտնել էն թվերը, որ անգլո-սաքսական գաղութ Կանդայում 2008-ի տվյալներով 147,288 ամուսնությանը ընկնում էր 70,226 ամուսնալուծություն: 
հիմա 2012-ի համար ոչ պաշտոնական թվերն ասում են, որ ամուսնալուծությունների թիվը դառել է 70 տոկոս: 
եվրոգոմիկստանի մասին էլ չեմ էլ խոսում, որտեղ մարդիկ նախ պետք ա հակառակ սեռի /ոչ ջենդեռի  :LOL:   :Bad: / ամուսնանան, որ հետո բաժանվեն
էլի եմ ասում որ սա պաշտոնական վիճակագրություն է: իսկ դու ինչ որ անկապություններ ես բերել որ ինչ՞, որ ռուսին կպնես՞....

պոռնիկների մասին էլ բերանս չբացես... հավես չկա բերանս կեղտոտելու  :Wink: 

աբորտտտ............... հլա մի հատ աբորտը թույլ տուր Կանադա,ու կտենսա որ  ստեղ վաաաբշե երեխա չեն ծնի եվրոների հետևորդները:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հոպար, բայց գոնե քո ասած կուրսը գումարած հույսը կունենայինք: Հիմա էտ էլ չենք ունենալու


Նախ ոչ մեկ Հայաստանին չէր ստիպել ընտրելու եվրոպական կամ պուտինյան համաձայնագրերից մեկը։ Հայաստանը կարող էր ոչ մեկ էլ չընտրել ու լարվածության (կամ առևտրի) առարկա չդառնալ։ Եվրոպականը մեզ համար էլի պրոբլեմատիկ կլիներ, մենք չենք կարող միանգամից Ռուսաստանից յան տալ իմ կարծիքով։ Ղումարբազը  կապիկություններ արեց ու անիմաստ հայտնվեց Պուծինի ծուղակում։  Մենք ենք մեղավոր, որ արկածախնդիր, կիսագրագետ մեկը մեր պրեզիդենտն ա։

----------

Chilly (04.09.2013), Jarre (04.09.2013), Mephistopheles (04.09.2013), Tig (04.09.2013), Արշակ (04.09.2013), Տրիբուն (04.09.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նախ ոչ մեկ Հայաստանին չէր ստիպել ընտրելու եվրոպական կամ պուտինյան համաձայնագրերից մեկը։ Հայաստանը կարող էր ոչ մեկ էլ չընտրել ու լարվածության (կամ առևտրի) առարկա չդառնալ։ Եվրոպականը մեզ համար էլի պրոբլեմատիկ կլիներ, մենք չենք կարող միանգամից Ռուսաստանից յան տալ իմ կարծիքով։ Ղումարբազը  կապիկություններ արեց ու անիմաստ հայտնվեց Պուծինի ծուղակում։  Մենք ենք մեղավոր, որ արկածախնդիր, կիսագրագետ մեկը մեր պրեզիդենտն ա։


Ապեր, դե մեր գեղցիները եվրոպացի են տենում կոմպլեքսավորվում են, ռուս են տենում՝ տակներն են անում: Դրա համար էլ նենց քարկապ ընկան, որ մի խոդով հայոց դարավոր պետականությանը մի անգամ էլ վերջ տվին:

----------

Brian_Boru (05.09.2013), Jarre (04.09.2013), Mephistopheles (04.09.2013), Աթեիստ (04.09.2013)

----------


## Chilly

Ռուսն ինչպես մենակ իրան ա հատուկ, առանց կոմպրոմիսների, առանց դեսուդենի չորով կոխեց, Պուտինին պետք էլ չէր ինչ-որ բաներ խոստանալ կամ զոհել, նա ընդամենը դրեց իրեն հատուկ ուլտիմատում: Ու սա վերջը չի, լուրջ փոփոխություններ են սպասվում ժող, շատ լուրջ, էս մաքսային միությունը կարծում եմ դեռ ոչ մի բան ա դրանց դեմ...

----------

Աթեիստ (04.09.2013)

----------


## Moonwalker

*Մոդերատորական. թեման փակվում է քիմմաքրման:

Թրմ. Թեման վերաբացվում է: Քանի որ թեմայում առկա էին կանոնադրությունը խախտելու երևի բոլոր հնարավոր տարբերակները, ջնջվել/խմբագրվել են բավական մեծ թվով գրառումներ (150-ից հետո չեմ հաշվել)՝ ներառյալ թեմայից դուրս, ծաղրական, վիրավորական, անձնական հարթության ևն: Նման «չոր» մոդերավորման դեպքում հնարավոր է սուբյեկտիվիզմի հարաբերականորեն ավելի մեծ տոկոս, բայց փորձել եմ թեման բերել ոսկե միջինի տեսքի: Չգիտեմ ինչքանով է ստացվել:
Քանի որ նման* *բարձիթողի** վիճակի համար մեղավոր էի նաև ես, որ բավարար կերպով չէի հետևել քննարկումներին, տուգանայիններ չեն տրվել: Այսուհետ, սակայն, բոլոր հակականադրական գրառումները հնարավորինս արագ ջնջվելու են ու տուգանվելու: 

Հ.Գ. Սիրիայի շուրջ մի շարք գրառումներ տեղափոխել եմ նորաստեղծ թեմա:

Հաճելի քննարկումներ:*  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (04.09.2013), CactuSoul (17.09.2013), Chuk (04.09.2013), dvgray (05.09.2013), Արամ (04.09.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

euronews: Armenia set to join Russia-led customs union in blow to EU 
Link to Video: http://www.euronews.com/2013/09/04/a...in-blow-to-eu/

----------


## Mephistopheles

> euronews: Armenia set to join Russia-led customs union in blow to EU 
> Link to Video: http://www.euronews.com/2013/09/04/a...in-blow-to-eu/


արդեն տառացիորեն են ծախում երկիրը…

----------


## dvgray

շարունակենք հետևել եվրոգոմիկների արձահգանքներին  :Smile: 
ահա դրանցից մեկը, նորագույն "եվրոպացու", անգլո-սաքսերի ստրուկների մոտ ստրուկ- լեհաստանի արտգոչծնախարարի արձագանքը, ում հայրենակիցները -Լեհաստանի  լեհերը, օրական 700կմ ճանապարհ են կտրում դեպի գերմանական բառակներ ու հետ տուն, մի փոր հացի փող աշխատելու համար  :Wink: 




> Արևելյան գործընկերության ծրագիրը նախաձեռնած երկրներից մեկի` Լեհաստանի արտոգործնախարար Ռադոլսավ Սիկորսկին այսօր Բրյուսելում այսպես է արձագանքել Սերժ Սարգսյանի երեկվա հայտարարությանը. - «*Մենք կհետևենք* /   /` արդյոք այս դիրքորոշումը հաստատվում է, թե ոչ:  Հայաստանը մեզ հետ բանակցել է ասոցացման ծրագրի շուրջ չորս տարի շարունակ, սակայն Հայաստանը շատ բարդ աշխարհաքաղաքական վիճակում է, մենք հասկանում ենք Հայաստանի երկընտրանքը և վերջիվերջո թե' Արևելյան գործընկերությունը, թե' Եվրոպական միությունը պարտադրված չեն. յուրաքանչյուր երկիր ունի իրավունք անդամակցել կամ ոչ»:


պանի  :LOL:  
մեր Նախագահը պարզ ու հարպարակային հայտել ա, որ մենք ձեզանից զզվում ենք: էլ ի՞նչ ես ուզում լսես, այ դավաճան հայվան  :Angry2:   :LOL: 

թուքր եք խաղացնում հա՞ էս 20 տարի ա, - "սահմանը կբացի, չի բացի, կբացի, չի բացի......."
բա է՝տ իմպոտենտ ամերիկայի նախագահները- հեսա կասեմ ցեղասպանույթուն, չէ, էլ չեմ ասի, չէէէ, հաստատ ասելու եմ, չէ է՞, ախր հիմա հարմար պահը չի.........  :LOL: 

 ստացաք՞ ձեր *ատվետը*, հայվաններ  :Angry2:  
պրծանք ձեզանից էլ, ձեր գենդեռներից էլ, այ ստրուկներ...

մեր արտգործնախարարին պոնչո էի՞ք անում հրապարակային... հիմա տեսանք թե ով ում պոնչո արեց: դե սենց մանթոից երկար կմեռնեք... հաջորդը ձեր չափալախը ոչ շատ մեծ ուշացումով կստանաք Ուկրաինայից, հույսով եմ: 

իսկ Թուրքիայի երգը ուրիշ ձև ա երգվելու... Սիրիայի հետ կապված արդեն քրտնած ա լավ...  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> շարունակենք հետևել եվրոգոմիկների արձահգանքներին 
> ահա դրանցից մեկը, նորագույն "եվրոպացու", անգլո-սաքսերի ստրուկների մոտ ստրուկ- լեհաստանի արտգոչծնախարարի արձագանքը, ում հայրենակիցները -Լեհաստանի  լեհերը, օրական 700կմ ճանապարհ են կտրում դեպի գերմանական բառակներ ու հետ տուն, մի փոր հացի փող աշխատելու համար 
> 
> 
> պանի  
> մեր Նախագահը պարզ ու հարպարակային հայտել ա, որ մենք ձեզանից զզվում ենք: էլ ի՞նչ ես ուզում լսես, այ դավաճան հայվան  
> 
> թուքր եք խաղացնում հա՞ էս 20 տարի ա, - "սահմանը կբացի, չի բացի, կբացի, չի բացի......."
> բա է՝տ իմպոտենտ ամերիկայի նախագահները- հեսա կասեմ ցեղասպանույթուն, չէ, էլ չեմ ասի, չէէէ, հաստատ ասելու եմ, չէ է՞, ախր հիմա հարմար պահը չի......... 
> ...


Դիվ, տաք ես, չես զգում, բայց շատ շուտով կհասկանաս որ հայտնվել ես մի հատ ունիկալ հարևանության մեջ որտեղ լինելու ես ստրուկի ստրուկը, իսկ երկիրդ վերածվելու ա գոստթաունի… սաղ յորղան դոշակները հավաքած քոչելու են էն աքսորավայրը որտեղ մեզ առաջ զոռով էին տանում, բայց էսօր ամեն ինչի պատրաստ ենք որ գնանք ընդեղ… իսկ էդ պառավի հեշտոցի մռութով նախագահդ տառացիորեն ծախում ա երկիրդ, կներես չի ծախում ձրի ա տալիս… ինքը կավատ, ժողովրդիդ սարքել ա բոզ ու պասպորտները հավաքել ա, իրանցել տվել ռուսներին որ "օգտագործեն"… իսկ դու հրճվանքից տեղդ չես գտնում… ուրախացի, ծոծտակդ կտեսնես բայց երկիր չես տեսնի… 

… բայց ի տխրություն քեզ Հայաստանում դեռ ջահելություն կա ում համար բոզությունը վարյանտ չի… ես ուղղակի հրաժարվում եմ մտածել որ ամեն բան կորած ա, որտև եթե տենց ա, ուրեմն մեր անկախությունը մեր գերեզմանն ա…

----------

Bruno (05.09.2013), Աթեիստ (05.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (05.09.2013), Տրիբուն (05.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվ, տաք ես, չես զգում, բայց շատ շուտով կհասկանաս որ հայտնվել ես մի հատ ունիկալ հարևանության մեջ որտեղ լինելու ես ստրուկի ստրուկը, իսկ երկիրդ վերածվելու ա գոստթաունի… սաղ յորղան դոշակները հավաքած քոչելու են էն աքսորավայրը որտեղ մեզ առաջ զոռով էին տանում, բայց էսօր ամեն ինչի պատրաստ ենք որ գնանք ընդեղ… իսկ էդ պառավի հեշտոցի մռութով նախագահդ տառացիորեն ծախում ա երկիրդ, կներես չի ծախում ձրի ա տալիս… ինքը կավատ, ժողովրդիդ սարքել ա բոզ ու պասպորտները հավաքել ա, իրանցել տվել ռուսներին որ "օգտագործեն"… իսկ դու հրճվանքից տեղդ չես գտնում… ուրախացի, ծոծտակդ կտեսնես բայց երկիր չես տեսնի… 
> 
> … բայց ի տխրություն քեզ Հայաստանում դեռ ջահելություն կա ում համար բոզությունը վարյանտ չի… ես ուղղակի հրաժարվում եմ մտածել որ ամեն բան կորած ա, որտև եթե տենց ա, ուրեմն մեր անկախությունը մեր գերեզմանն ա…


ես ժամանակին քո նման եմ մտածել: իսկ դու շարունակիր քո նման մտածել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ես ժամանակին քո նման եմ մտածել: իսկ դու շարունակիր քո նման մտածել:


շնորհակալ եմ ազնվության համար… ես միայն իմ պես կարող եմ մտածել…

----------


## Տրիբուն

Դեռ հույս կա ..... եվրոպացիները հասկանում են, որ մեզ լավ շանտաժ են արել: 

ԵՎՐՈՊԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՆՁՆԱԺՈՂՈՎԸ` ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻՆ. ԽՀԱԱՊ-Ը ՀԱՄԱՏԵՂԵԼԻ Է
http://www.a1plus.am/am/politics/2013/09/05/eu

----------

Mephistopheles (05.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (05.09.2013), Ձայնալար (05.09.2013)

----------


## My World My Space

Չգիտեմ, ես էս քայլի մեջ (Մաքսային միություն մտնելու) ավելին եմ տեսնում քան Մաքսային միություն մտնելու ցանկությունը:
ՍՍ-ի հայտարարությունը դեռ նախաբանն ա մի ամբողջ լուրջ գործընթացի, որ սպասվում ա:
Իսկ ի՞նչ ա սպասվում.
1. Մաքսային միություն մուտք գործելու համար պետք է հավանություն տան նաև միության մնացած մասնակիցները՝ Բելառուսն ու Ղազախստանը:
2. Եթե Բելառուսի դաբրոն կասկածի տեղիք չի տալիս, ապա Ղազախստանինը  շատ մշուշոտ ա, որովհետև ինքը փաստորեն պիտի միություն ստեղծի իրա ամենակարևոր դաշնակիցներից մեկի թշնամու հետ: Ուստի Ղազախսատնի դաբրոն ինչպես ներքին, այնպես էլ արտաքին հեղինակության հետ դրված ա նժարին: Բացի այդ Ղազախստանի քայլերը, որը վերջին տարիներին ակտիվացրել է հարաբերությունները թուրքական աշխարհի հետ, կգնահատվի որպես հերթական անիմաստ զիջում ռուսատանին, ինչը կարող է լրջագույն հարված հասցնել Ղազախսատան-թուրքական աշխարհ հարաբերություններին:
3. Ղազախստանի հնարավոր դաբրոն Ադբեջանին միանշանակ մղելու ա դեպի ԱՄՆ, իսկ Ադրբեջանը ինչպես արդեն ասեցի կարևոր խաղացող ա Ղազախսատնի համար՝ թե  Կասպիական ավազանի հարցերով, թե որպես ստրատեգիական գործընկեր, և թե որպես եղբայարական պետություն:
4. ՍՍ-ի ստավկեն իմ կարծիքով հենց սրա վրայա դրված, որ վաղը մյուս օր կարենա ասի ՝ ի՞նչ արած, մենք ուզում էինք, բայց դուք չկարողացած ապահովել:
5. Այնուամենայնիվ համոզված եմ, որ խաղադրույքը չափազանց մեծ ա, մյուս կողմից էլ այլ ելք չեմ նշմարում:

----------

Ambrosine (06.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

ՀՀ փոխարգործնախարար Շավարշ Քոչարյաին ոտի վրա արված պարզաբանուները այս հարցի հետ կապված
http://www.aravot.am/2013/09/05/382384/

----------


## Տրիբուն

ՀՀ նախագահը ՄՄ-ին միանալու հայտարարությունն արել է բացառապես ՀՀ շահերից ելնելով

Ուրեմն Ղարաբաղի ու Հայաստանի անվտանգության երաշխիքը էն Ռուսաստռանն ա, որը արդեն մի անգամ Ղարաբաղը ու Նախիջևանը տվել ա թուրքերին: Ինչ մակարդակի պիտի լինի մարմնավաճառությունը, որ էրէսիդ ինչքան թքեն, մեկա գնաս ու ձեռքը համբուրես: Ռուսները Ադրբեջանին մի միլիարդի զենք են տալիս, Պուտինը օգոստոս ամսին իրա ոտով գնում ա Ադրբեջան ու ողջագուրվում ա Ալիեվի հետ, դրանից հետո մի ամիս չանցած կանչում ա մեր ղումարբազին իրա ոտքը, չափալախ ա տալիս, ու թղթեր ա դեմ տալիս ստորագրելու: Ու Ռուսաստանը մեր անվտանգության երաշխիքն ա: Երկու տարի էլ չի անցնի մեր Ռուսաստանին անդառնալի տրվելուց հետո, երբ ռուսները մեզ, էս անգամ արդեն ողջ կազմով, կհանձնեն թուրքերին на растерзание:

----------

Tig (06.09.2013), Բիձա (06.09.2013), Ներսես_AM (06.09.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ես հիմա հասկանում եմ մեր նախնիներին, երբ հերթական անգամ իրենց փոխարեն որոշումներ են կայացրել օտարները:




> Բա, Աստղո ջան, իսկ դու ասում ես: Սերժը, մանուկ հասակից երազել ա, որ իռա եռեխանյեռը գնան Եռևանի Պուշկինի կամ Չեխովի դպրոցները, ու իռա թոռները հիմա տունը ռուսկայազիչնի են: Էս մարդկային քաղքենի ու գյոռմամիշ տիպը չի կարա իրա էությանը հակասող որևէ բան անի:


Էհ, Տրիբուն ջան, տրամադրությունս այնպես էր ընկել, ու միայն իմը չէ: Ես սկսել էի անհանգստանալ մեկ-երկու օր առաջ, երբ կարդացի, որ ռուսները Հայաստան են բերում /կամ արդեն բերել են Իսքանդեր-Մ, Տորնադո զենքերը. հասարակ խաղալիքներ չեն: Ու շատերը դա մեկնաբանում են որպես Թուրքիայի տարածքում տեղակայված Պետրիոտ համակարգին հակակշիռ: Բայց որ այսպիսի շոու կսարքի Պուտինը, դա չէր սպասվում, որովհետև շատ բաներ հայտնի չէին: Մի բան պարզ է. մենք պատրաստ չէինք դա լսել, դրա համար էլ արձագանքը համարժեք կտրուկ էր: Մեկ այլ բան էլ է պարզ, մենք մոտ ենք կորցնելու արդեն իսկ իր ավանդույթները, նորմերը ձևավորած միության հետ տնտեսական դաշտ ձևավորելու հնարավորությունը, և մոտ ենք ույղուր-մոնղոլների հետ անորոշ ապագայով ինչ-որ միության մաս կազմելուն:

ԵՄ-ի հետ համաձայնագրի` Հայաստանի կողմից բանակցողը միշտ առույգ, ժպիտը դեմքին մարդ է, իսկ այդ օրը Հյուսիսայինում տեսել էին` կոտրված, իրականությունից կտրված, անորոշ քայլվածքով, ու չէին հասկացել` ինչ է պատահել, մինչև լուրերը չեն կարդացել: Ու մնացած պաշտոնյաները, մարդիկ, ովքեր իրենց եռանդն էին ներդրել` համաձայնագրի ստորագրման համար, բավականին վատ վիճակում պետք է որ լինեն: Նույն Շավարշ Քոչարյանը, ինքը երրորդ մարդ է, իմ կարծիքով, ասել է այն, ինչ իրեն հայտնի է եղել, ինքը իրոք ճիշտ է ասում, որ ՌԴ-ն էլ մինչև վերջերս ըմբռնումով է մոտեցել` ընդհանուր սահման չունենալուն, բայց հայ և ռուս մասնագետները մեխանիզմներ են մշակել, որով շրջանցում են այդ խոչընդոտը: Այ դրանից հետո Սարգսյանը այլևս չի կարողացել պատճառաբանություններ բերել: Իսկ Պուծինը, իրեն հատուկ ոճով, մի քանի ժամում ամեն ինչ դզեց-փչեց, որ իր ուժը ցույց տա նաև հավակնորդ մյուս պետություններին` Ուկրաինային ու Մոլդովային: Ու պարզաբանումների համար ինչու չեն դիմում Էկոնոմիկայի նախարարին ու անընդհատ Քոչարյանին են հարցեր ուղղում, չեմ հասկանում. ի վերջո, տնտեսական գոտի է, ու Քոչարյանը չի կարող մասնագիտական գնահատական տալ:




> ես միշտ էլ ասել եմ, որ Սերժը ամենաիմաստուն ղեկավար ա, որ մենք երբևէ ունեցել ենք:
> Աստղ ջան ,Պապ թագավորի մասին ես քիչ բան գիտեմ օբեկտիվորեն, քանի որ իրա ժամանակներից մեզ համարյա թե ոչինչ չի հասել ռեալ, բայց ինչ որ անում ա Սերժը մեր ազգի համար, դա ա պետք տեսնել ու գնահատել 
> մնաց մեր օրենսդրությունը նույնացնենք հատակապես ազի բարոյական կերտվածքի պաշպանության դաշտում: ոնց որ ռուսներն են անում


ԴՎ ջան, այստեղ պատասխանեմ  :Wink: :
Դու միշտ այդպես չես ասել, միայն վերջին ժամանակներն ես այսպես արտահայտվում: Ու հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչու ես փոխել վերաբերմունքդ: Եթե ամերիկացիները քեզ ինչ-որ հարցում խաբել են, վնաս են տվել, օրինակ, դա կարող էին անել նաև ռուսները: Պապ թագավորի մասին հայտնի նյութերն էլ բավական են` նրա մեծությունը հասկանալու համար, բայց իրան թողնենք: Սարգսյանը իմաստուն է, թե ոչ, հետևանքները տեսնելուց հետո միայն կարող ենք ասել: Բայց փաստ է, որ մենք նորից ամեն ինչ շրջադարձային փոխեցինք` հանուն Արցախի, որովհետև առաջին տեղում դրեցինք անվտանգությունը, որը եվրոպացիները այդպես էլ չցանկացան երաշխավորել:

ԴՎ, դու ինքդ գնահատի, թե դա ինչ միություն է, որը դեռ ամբողջությամբ հստակեցված գործելաոճ էլ չունի: Մերոնք ասում են` բա խորհրդարա՞ն, ղազախներն ասում են` ի՞նչ խորհրդարան, սա քաղաքական միավորում չէ: Մերոնք հարցնում են` բա էդ դեպքում ո՞նց ենք օրենքներ սահմանելու: Ղազախներն ասում են` երկրների նախագահների մակարդակով: Այսինքն` թագավոր-սուլթաններով, էլի: Շատ հարցեր կան, որոնք անորոշ են, պետք է քննարկվեն, բայց մի բանում հույս ունեմ, որ անփոփոխ կմնա, այն, որ ՀՀ-ի համար անընդունելի է Արցախի հետ սահմանը: Ի դեպ, My World My Space-ը խելացի բաներ ա ասում  :Good: : Մեր երեխեքով էլ մտածում էինք, որ մենք կարիք չունենք` համոզելու Ղազախստանին, որ դեմ քվեարկի, Ալիևը մեր փոխարեն կանի, քանի որ պատճառներ ունի: Շատ թույլ հույսեր կան, կամ դեռ մենք մեզ խաբում ենք, հատկապես, որ ՌԴ-ն հոկտեմբերին մտադիր է հանդիպում անցկացնել, որի ընթացքում չի բացառվում, որ Մաքսային միության ու ՀՀ-ի միջև ինչ-որ բան կստորագրվի. դե հիշում եք, որ Վիլնյուսը նոյեմբերին է:

Իսկ Թուրքիայի մասո՞վ ինչ կասես, ԴՎ ջան`


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Россия будет рада, если Турция захочет присоединиться к Таможенному союзу. Об этом заявил Дмитрий Сергеевич Песков в интервью радиостанции «Голос России». По мнению российского экономиста Михаила Хазина Турция своим вступлением значительно укрепит Таможенный союз.

Չե՞ս կարծում, որ Մաքսային միության շնորհիվ ավելի ենք մոտենում 1-ին հանրապետության վիճակին, որի մասին հոդվածը դուրդ եկել էր, քան` ԵՄ համաձայնագրով: Չէ՞ որ Աթաթյուրքն էլ կարմիր ձևացավ, գանձարանը ռուսական ոսկով լցրեց ու մեր դեմ ռուսական զենքով կռվեց: Չի բացառվում, որ Թուրքիան` այն ժամանակվա նման, ԵՄ-ին վախեցնելու համար` ՌԴ-ի հետ սկսի ինչ-որ եղբայրության շոուներ կազմակերպել, իսկ այդ ընթացքում մեր գլխին ինչ նոր "Կարս" կջարդվի, հայտնի չի: Բայց արդյունքում Թուրքիան ՌԴ-ի հետ չի մնա: Ու եթե մի բառով ձևակերպենք մեր վիճակը, ապա դա *անորոշ*ն է:

հ.գ. Հնդկաստանն էլ որոշակի հետաքրքրություն է ցուցաբերում: Լավ ա Պակիստանը չի: Այս առումով լավ պրծանք:
Ու այսպես թյուրք-ույղուրական ցեղերի հետ մածուն ու ոչխարի բուրդ կառնենք-կծախենք:

----------


## dvgray

մուտիլովկեք... մուտիլովկեք...ջուր պղտորելու դեմոկրատական-լիբերալական ճակատ  :Bad:   :LOL:  ...  :Bad: 

հայկական ցեղասպանության կազմակերպումը,- մեր հանդեպ ու մարդկության հանդեպ կատարված ամենամեծ  ոճիրը, կատարել են եվրոպացիք՝ անգլիա-գերմանիա-ֆրանսիա եռյակը, օգտագործելով թուքերի անմակարդակ ու ախմախ վիճակը 1-ին համաշխարհայինի ժամանակ : ու ով դա մոռանում է, նա ուղղակի նյութապաշտ ա  :Bad: , --- /ավելի չասեմ, քանի որ քրֆել չի կարելի:/
...
/սովետական/ Ռուսաստանը փրկեց  Հայաստանը անխուսափելի թվացող կործանումից խոսքը -  Զանգեզուրի մասին ա: Ռուսաստանը Նախիջևանին ու Ղարաբաղին տվեց ինքանավարություն, այն դեպքում երբ նրանք փաստացի թուրքական հողեր էին դարձել:
....
Ռուսատանւը կզցրել էր թուրքերին ու Արևմտյան Հայատանը  հանձնեց եվրոպացիների անասելի ճնշման տակ, երբ նա պարտվում էր պատերազմում: Իսկ պատերազմում միշտ չէ որ հաղթում են... 
Ռուսաստանը կզրցրեց ազերիներին/թուրքերին ու մեզ օգնեց ազատագրել/գրավել իրանց տարածքի 20 տոկոսը, են դեպքում երբ եվրոգոմիկները ամեն քայլափոխին մեզ հետապնդում ու քֆրտում են դրա համար արդեն 20 տարուց ավել ու պատրաստ են հայերին ու Հայստանը ծախել ամեն մի քայլաոխին մի 100 դոլարով: Խոսքը անգլո-ֆրանսների մասին ա առաջին հերթին: Ու դրան էլ գնում էր, եվրոգոմիկստանին միանալու քայլերի դեպքում: Մեզ նվիրելու էին նավթի տռուբին: մինիմում  :Wink:  
եվրոպացին մեր ու համայն ասիական ռեգիոնի ամենամեծ թշնամիներն են: պատմական թշնամիները:  ով դա մոռանում ա, ուրեմն բացառձակ անուղեղ մարդ ա: 

...
ով էս ամենը չի տեսնում, նշանակում ա ուղղակի  թքած ունի էս ամենի վրա, այսինքն բուն Հայասատանի վրա:

----------


## dvgray

> Ու այսպես թյուրք-ույղուրական ցեղերի հետ մածուն ու ոչխարի բուրդ կառնենք-կծախենք:


կրկին հավաստում ես իմ այն պնդումենրը, որ ժողովրդական ֆոլկլորի մակարդակ ա մոտդ, ու բացառձակ տեղյակ չես ոչ կազախներից ոչ ուզբեկներից , անգամ ոչ էլ մոնղոլներից:
աչքներտ կուրացել ա եվրապական շողշողուն կանֆետի թղթից, որի տակ դատարկություն ա... 

Դու երբևէ կյանքւոմ մի կազախ գոնե տեսած կաս՞ բնական վիճակում:  :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

> ջան, այստեղ պատասխանեմ :
> Դու միշտ այդպես չես ասել, միայն վերջին ժամանակներն ես այսպես արտահայտվում: Ու հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչու ես փոխել վերաբերմունքդ: Եթե ամերիկացիները քեզ ինչ-որ հարցում խաբել են, վնաս են տվել, օրինակ, դա կարող էին անել նաև ռուսները:


ճիշտն ասած քո հարցադրումից չի երևում , որ իրականում դա քեզ հետաքրիքր է:Ավելին,  երևում է այնպես , որ ուղղակի ուզում ես շեշտել, որ ես փոխել եմ իմ վերաբերմունքը:  :Wink: 
եթե իսկապե՞ս քեզ դա հետաքրիքր է զուտ ինֆորևմացիոն տեսակետից, ապա կպատասխանեմ:  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ...
> /սովետական/ Ռուսաստանը փրկեց  Հայաստանը անխուսափելի թվացող կործանումից խոսքը -  Զանգեզուրի մասին ա: Ռուսաստանը Նախիջևանին ու Ղարաբաղին տվեց ինքանավարություն, այն դեպքում երբ նրանք փաստացի թուրքական հողեր էին դարձել:
> ....


Օրհնվի՜ ռուսի սապոգը, որ կոխեց Հայաստանը։

Ապեր Նժդեհի մասին հեչ լսած կա՞ս։

----------

anahit96 (08.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Օրհնվի՜ ռուսի սապոգը, որ կոխեց Հայաստանը։
> 
> Ապեր Նժդեհի մասին հեչ լսած կա՞ս։


չէ, օրհնվի գերմանա-թուրքական յաթաղանը  :Wink: 

ապեր, լսած կաս՞ որ *Նժդեհը ռուսական բանակի գեներալ ա*
ու լսած կաս՞ որ Նժդեհը խաղաղ ու գոհունակորեն  Զանգեզուրը հանձնեց ռուսական/սովետական/ բանակին

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> չէ, օրհնվի գերմանա-թուրքական յաթաղանը 
> 
> ապեր, լսած կաս՞ որ *Նժդեհը ռուսական բանակի գեներալ ա*
> ու լսած կաս՞ որ Նժդեհը խաղաղ ու գոհունակորեն  Զանգեզուրը հանձնեց ռուսական/սովետական/ բանակին


Այ որ ասես, էդ սովետական բանակին ոնց էր կզցնում ու ինչ պայմանով հանձնեց 5 կնշանակեմ։

----------


## Բիձա

Նրանք, ովքեր կզիջեն ազատությունը անվտանգությանը, արժանի չեն ոչ ազատության ու ոչ էլ անվտանգության  
Բենջամին Ֆրանկլին
Պարզվեց, որ մենք էս մի հարցանի խնդիրն ունակ չենք լուծելու տոչնի այ էս նկարի տուպոյի պեսdvoechnik.jpg :

----------

Mephistopheles (06.09.2013), Ձայնալար (06.09.2013), Ներսես_AM (06.09.2013), Տրիբուն (06.09.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էհ, Տրիբուն ջան, տրամադրությունս այնպես էր ընկել, ու միայն իմը չէ: Ես սկսել էի անհանգստանալ մեկ-երկու օր առաջ, երբ կարդացի, *որ ռուսները Հայաստան են բերում /կամ արդեն բերել են Իսքանդեր-Մ, Տորնադո զենքերը*. հասարակ խաղալիքներ չեն: Ու շատերը դա մեկնաբանում են որպես Թուրքիայի տարածքում տեղակայված Պետրիոտ համակարգին հակակշիռ: Բայց որ այսպիսի շոու կսարքի Պուտինը, դա չէր սպասվում, որովհետև շատ բաներ հայտնի չէին: Մի բան պարզ է. մենք պատրաստ չէինք դա լսել, դրա համար էլ արձագանքը համարժեք կտրուկ էր: Մեկ այլ բան էլ է պարզ, մենք մոտ ենք կորցնելու արդեն իսկ իր ավանդույթները, նորմերը ձևավորած միության հետ տնտեսական դաշտ ձևավորելու հնարավորությունը, և մոտ ենք ույղուր-մոնղոլների հետ անորոշ ապագայով ինչ-որ միության մաս կազմելուն:


Ես ինչ-որ կասկածում եմ, որ Հայաստանը դրանցից ստացել ա: Սաղ դրա մասին լսել են, բայց ոչ մեկը չի տեսել: Այնպես ինչպես դրանցից այդպես էլ չեն տեսնի Ռուսաստանի դաշնակից սիրացիները: 

Россия приостановила поставку Сирии деталей С-300

Путин: Россия приостановила поставку С-300 в Сирию




> Ու այսպես թյուրք-ույղուրական ցեղերի հետ մածուն ու ոչխարի բուրդ կառնենք-կծախենք:


Արդեն սկսել ենք: 

Սյունիքի նորակառույց սպանդանոցը օծել է Իրանից հատուկ ժամանած մոլլան

Ու, վահթեմ ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի վատ ա, քան ուղղակի վատ ա: Սերժը Պուտինից Ղարաբաղի անվտանգության ոչ մի երաշխքի էլ չի ստացել: Ստացել ա ընդամենը իրա իշխանության հավերժ պահպանման ու ախպոր բիզնեսների անվտանգության երաշխիք: Էն որ հետ գալուց հետո մի անգամից սահմանդրական փոփոխությունների հանձնաժողով ա ստեղծում, նրա համար ա, որ սադհամանադրությունը համապատասխանեցնեի մաքսային միության երկու անդամների՝ եղբայր Ղազախստանի ու Բելոռուսի սահմանադրություններին, որոնցով նախագահի 2 անգամ ընտրվելու սահմանփակում չկա: Արդեն մանրից ասում են, որ հավայի հույսեր չունենանք: 

Խորհրդարանական համակարգին անցնելու հարց իշխանության օրակարգում չկա 

Սահմանադրության Հոդված 12-ն էլ փոխելու են ու գրեն « Հայաստանի Հանրապետության պետական լեզուն ռուսերենն է, իսկ հայերենը համարվում է կենցաղային հաղորդակցության միջոց»: Կամ էլ, սենց մի բան: Կարճ ասած, հարյուր տոկոսով ռուսերեն մտնելու յամեր սահմանդրությամ մեջ, որպես ինչ-որ կարգ ունեցող լեզու, որ Սեռժի ռուսկայազիչնի թռնիկների իռավունքները սախռանյատ առվեն:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.09.2013), Sagittarius (06.09.2013), Աթեիստ (06.09.2013), Ներսես_AM (06.09.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

> կրկին հավաստում ես իմ այն պնդումենրը, որ ժողովրդական ֆոլկլորի մակարդակ ա մոտդ, ու բացառձակ տեղյակ չես ոչ կազախներից ոչ ուզբեկներից , անգամ ոչ էլ մոնղոլներից:
> աչքներտ կուրացել ա եվրապական շողշողուն կանֆետի թղթից, որի տակ դատարկություն ա... 
> 
> Դու երբևէ կյանքւոմ մի կազախ գոնե տեսած կաս՞ բնական վիճակում:


Դվ, ախր ի՞նչ կոնֆետի թուղթ էէէ: Ես Գրանդ Քենդի եմ սիրում  :Jpit: 
Հա, կազախ էլ եմ տեսել, ադրբեջանցի էլ, թուրք էլ, քուրդ էլ... իրենց ամենազարգացած մասսայի ներկայացուցիչներ, որոնք անգամ չէին ձգում ինչ-որ եվրոպացու կրթության, վարվելակերպի... (դե կլինեն բացառություններ ամեն տեղ), էլ չասենք, որ նույն ղազախները, թուրքմենները, ադրբեջանցիները Եվրոպայում են կրթություն ստանում: Ինչպե՞ս կարող է ասիական միությունը բարձր համարվել եվրոպականից, երբ ասիականը իր ապագա լիդերներին ուղարկում է Եվրոպա` կրթություն ստանալու: Դա ինչ-որ բան չի՞ ասում  :Wink: :




> ճիշտն ասած քո հարցադրումից չի երևում , որ իրականում դա քեզ հետաքրիքր է:Ավելին,  երևում է այնպես , որ ուղղակի ուզում ես շեշտել, որ ես փոխել եմ իմ վերաբերմունքը: 
> եթե իսկապե՞ս քեզ դա հետաքրիքր է զուտ ինֆորևմացիոն տեսակետից, ապա կպատասխանեմ:


Ես ինձ իրավունք չվերապահեցի ուղիղ հարց տալ, որովհետև շատ հանգիստ կարող էիր պատասխանել` "քե՞զ ինչ": Բայց եթե գաղտնիք չէ, խնդրում եմ պատասխանիր: Դա գրեթե նույնն է, թե մի օր էլ Արտգեոն գա և հայտարարի, թե` "Ռուսաստանի հետ համագործակցությունը մեր միակ փրկությունն է, Եվրոպան մեր գերեզմանն է": Քո վերաբերմունքի ու տեսակետի կտրուկ փոփոխությունը ինձ իրոք հետաքրքիր է:

----------


## Mephistopheles



----------


## Տրիբուն

> 


ԼՏՊ ելույթը ամփոփ. «ընեց արեք, որ կոնկրետ մեզ բան ասող չլինի, թե չէ երկրի մերն էլ ընդեղ»:

Բացարձակ անսկզբունքային, անողնաշար ներկայացում:

----------

Ձայնալար (10.09.2013), Վիշապ (09.09.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

http://www.tert.am/am/news/2013/09/10/samvel-farmanyan/

Ի՞նչ ա բլթցնում էս հիմարը: Գլազեվը շատ էլ ճիշտ ա ասել, Հայաստանը Կալինինգրադի մարզի կարգավիճակ ա ստանում: Կամ ավելի վատ, Կարաչաեվոչերկեսիայի: Սերժն էլ Ռամզան Կադիրովի կարգավիճակ ա ստանում: Երևանի ու Գռոզնիի իրար շատ նման անոռուգլուխ շինարարությունն էլ մեզ փեշքեշ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ԼՏՊ ելույթը ամփոփ. «ընեց արեք, որ կոնկրետ մեզ բան ասող չլինի, թե չէ երկրի մերն էլ ընդեղ»:
> 
> Բացարձակ անսկզբունքային, անողնաշար ներկայացում:


տենց չի ընգեր… մարդը կոնկրետ բաներ ա ասել… արի կլինի ողնաշարից չխոսենք, էլի… please

----------


## Տրիբուն

http://www.tert.am/am/news/2013/09/10/serj-sargsyan/

Ողբամ մեզ, Սերժը լրիվ մտնում Ռուսաստանի գուբեռնատրի դերի մեջ:

----------

Bruno (11.09.2013), Աթեիստ (10.09.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> http://www.tert.am/am/news/2013/09/10/serj-sargsyan/
> 
> Ողբամ մեզ, Սերժը լրիվ մտնում Ռուսաստանի գուբեռնատրի դերի մեջ:


Էսի են Սոբյանին չի՞ որ մի երկու ամիս առաջ (էն Հրաչյա Հարությունյանի դեպքերից հետո) ասում էր, որ խախտում կատարած բոլոր արտասահմանցիներին պետք է «սիկտիր» անել երկրից անմիջապես:

----------

Աթեիստ (11.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> *«ՄԱՔՍԱՅԻՆ ՄԻՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻՆ ՏԱԼԻՍ Է ՏՆՏԵՍԱԿԱՆ ԱՆՎՏԱՆԳՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, ԽՈՇՈՐ ՆԵՐԴՐՈՒՄՆԵՐ ԵՎ ԶԲԱՂՎԱԾՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԱՃ»*
> 
> Հարցազրույցըՙ ԱՐԱ ՄԱՐՏԻՐՈՍՅԱՆԻ
> 
> Ինտեգրման գործընթացների ուսումնասիրության խմբի ղեկավար Աշոտ Թավադյանը ներկայացնում է մանրամասները
> 
> Հայաստանիՙ Մաքսային միության մեջ ընդգրկվելու որոշումը տարատեսակ գնահատականների տեղիք տվեց, որոնք հիմնականում քաղաքական էին կամ քաղաքականացված: Տնտեսական առումով ի՞նչ նշանակություն կարող է ունենալ մեր միանալը Մաքսային միությանը եւ ի՞նչ նշանակություն` ԵՄ հետ ասոցիացաման պայմանագիրը: Այս հարցերի շուրջն է մեր բացառիկ հարցազրույցը վերոնշյալ գործընթացներից ամենատեղեկացված անձնավորության` Եվրասիական բանկի առաջարկով Մաքսային միության եւ ԵՄ հետ Հայաստանի ինտեգրացիոն գործընթացները գնահատող խմբի ղեկավար, տնտեսագիտության դոկտոր, պրոֆեսոր Աշոտ Թավադյանի հետ:
> 
> - Մաքսային միությանը միանալու մասին Հայաստանի հայտարարությունը հիմնականում դիտարկվում է ավելի շուտ որպես քաղաքական քայլ: Կարո՞ղ եք ասել, ի՞նչ տնտեսական հիմքեր ունի այն:
> ...


թե չէ օդի մեջ փստցնում են եվրոգոմիկա լիբեռաստները :
 :Love:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> թե չէ օդի մեջ փստցնում են եվրոգոմիկա լիբեռաստները :


հա… տաջիկստանն ա ներդրում անելու, ուզբեկիստանը, ղազախստանը մեկ էլ յեսիմով… 

Բորատն ա ներդրում անելու…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> թե չէ օդի մեջ փստցնում են եվրոգոմիկա լիբեռաստները :


Մեջդ կուտակված թույնի քանակով Չինաստանի բանակի մինչև վերջին զինվորին շանսատակ անել կլիներ:

----------

Mephistopheles (11.09.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեջդ կուտակված թույնի քանակից Չինաստանի բանակի մինչև վերջին զինվորին շանսատակ անել կլիներ:


Gal, let'm go… արդեն մարդն իրան կորցրել ա… տես մարդն ինչերի ա հավատում…

----------

Գալաթեա (11.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Մեջդ կուտակված թույնի քանակով Չինաստանի բանակի մինչև վերջին զինվորին շանսատակ անել կլիներ:


քեզ էլ էս ա էլի մնացել:   :Bad:  
 :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Gal, let'm go… արդեն մարդն իրան կորցրել ա… տես մարդն ինչերի ա հավատում…


սատանա, ոնց՞ ես  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (11.09.2013), Բիձա (30.09.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> քեզ էլ էս ա էլի մնացել:


Ես անկեղծորեն ցավում եմ քեզ համար, Դիվ:

----------

Mephistopheles (11.09.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> սատանա, ոնց՞ ես


Սատանան լավ ա, քեզ էլ բարևում ա… ասում ա շուտով կամ վերջիվերջո կհանդիպենք…

----------


## dvgray

> Ես անկեղծորեն ցավում եմ քեզ համար, Դիվ:


լավ... էլ ձևեր մի թափի  :Smile: : ստեղ ով ով ա, ես արդեն վաղուց գիտեմ  :Wink:   :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Սատանան լավ ա, քեզ էլ բարևում ա… ասում ա շուտով կամ վերջիվերջո կհանդիպենք…


աչքիդ ա երևում, սատանա, ես քեզ ռեալու հանդիպելու որ մի ցանկություն չունեմ: իսկ վիրտուալում էլ եթե քիթտ շատ մոտեցնես, կամ քթիդ կստանաս, կամ էլ վաաաաբշե  :LOL: 
սատանա՜՜՜  :Bad:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> աչքիդ ա երևում, սատանա, *ես քեզ ռեալու հանդիպելու որ մի ցանկություն չունեմ*: իսկ վիրտուալում էլ եթե քիթտ շատ մոտեցնես, կամ քթիդ կստանաս, կամ էլ վաաաաբշե 
> սատանա՜՜՜


ռեալում չէ, ապեր, հանդերձյալ կյանքում… դու հավատում ես, չէ՞, հանդերձյալ կյանքին…

----------


## Brian_Boru

> աբեր, էս ինչ սայթեր էս բերել քեզ վկա 
> 
> http://www.statcan.gc.ca/pub/85-002-...desc01-eng.htm
> 
> ստեղից երևի կարող ես գտնել էն թվերը, որ անգլո-սաքսական գաղութ Կանդայում 2008-ի տվյալներով 147,288 ամուսնությանը ընկնում էր 70,226 ամուսնալուծություն: 
> էլի եմ ասում որ սա պաշտոնական վիճակագրություն է: իսկ դու ինչ որ անկապություններ ես բերել որ ինչ՞, որ ռուսին կպնես՞....
> 
> պոռնիկների մասին էլ բերանս չբացես... հավես չկա բերանս կեղտոտելու


Ամուսնալուծությունների քանակը Ռուսաստանում ավելի բարձր ա, քան Կանադայում, ինչի մասին ա խոսքը գնում:




> եվրոգոմիկստանի մասին էլ չեմ էլ խոսում, որտեղ մարդիկ նախ պետք ա հակառակ սեռի /ոչ ջենդեռի  / ամուսնանան, որ հետո բաժանվեն


Հա, ավելի լավ ա չխոսաք, որովհետև ընդեղ էլ են ամուսնալուծությունները ավելի շատ, քան Ռուսաստանում:
Ի դեպ, «եվրոգոմիկստանը» ավելի լավ ա բազմանում, քան Ռուսաստանն ու Հայաստանը:




> աբորտտտ............... հլա մի հատ աբորտը թույլ տուր Կանադա,ու կտենսա որ  ստեղ վաաաբշե երեխա չեն ծնի եվրոների հետևորդները:


dvgray
Աբորտները վաղուց թույլատրված են Կանադայում… ու ավելի լավ ա չհամեմատեք Ռուսաստանի հետ:  :Smile: 




> _Canada	Female 15-44 yr	2003	UNPD_World Abortion Policies_2007	Abortions per 1,000 women	15.2	
> Russian Federation	Female 15-44 yr	2004	UNPD_World Abortion Policies_2007	Abortions per 1,000 women	53.7_

----------

Mephistopheles (11.09.2013), Տրիբուն (11.09.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ամուսնալուծությունների քանակը Ռուսաստանում ավելի բարձր ա, քան Կանադայում, ինչի մասին ա խոսքը գնում:
> 
> 
> Հա, ավելի լավ ա չխոսաք, որովհետև ընդեղ էլ են ամուսնալուծությունները ավելի շատ, քան Ռուսաստանում:
> Ի դեպ, «եվրոգոմիկստանը» ավելի լավ ա բազմանում, քան Ռուսաստանն ու Հայաստանը:
> 
> 
> dvgray
> Աբորտները վաղուց թույլատրված են Կանադայում… ու ավելի լավ ա չհամեմատեք Ռուսաստանի հետ:


Ապեր, Դիվի թվերից մարդ բան չի հասկանում… համ էլ ինքը կարծում ա ես սատանան եմ…

----------

Ariadna (17.09.2013), Brian_Boru (11.09.2013), Տրիբուն (11.09.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Ամուսնալուծությունների քանակը Ռուսաստանում ավելի բարձր ա, քան Կանադայում, ինչի մասին ա խոսքը գնում:


ու սենց էլ բարգավաճում էք էլի ...  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 
իսկական ոնց որ "Առավոտի" կամ ավելի վատ - "Հայկական ժամանակի" խմբագրությունը լինի: լսի, իսկ կարող ա՞ ընդեղ եք աշխատում  :Shok:   :LOL: 
մի հատ նեղություն քաշի քո  իսկ բերած աղուսյակը մանրամասն ուսումնասիրիր հա՞ 
երկրորդ, եթե մի բան չգիտես, ավեկլի լավ ա հարցնես, սովորես, կրթվես... 
 :Bad:

----------


## dvgray

> dvgray
> Աբորտները վաղուց թույլատրված են Կանադայում… ու ավելի լավ ա չհամեմատեք Ռուսաստանի հետ:


էլի եմ ասում, մի բանից  գաղափար անգամ որ չունես, ինչի՞ ես ելույթ ունենում հրապարակային...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սերժ Սարգսյանը ՀԱՊԿ անդամ երկրներից աջակցություն է ակնկալում ՇՀԿ-ում (Շանհայի համագործակցության կազմակերպություն) դիտորդի կարգավիճակ ստանալու հարցում




> ՇՀԿ-ին անդամակցում է Ռուսաստանը, Ղրղզստանը, Ղազախստանը, Տաջիկստանը, Չինաստանն ու Ուզբեկստանը։ Կազմակերպությունում դիտորդ երկրի կարգավիճակ ունեն Աֆղանստանը, Իրանը, Մոնղոլիան, Հնդկաստանը և Պակիստանը։


Մեռնեմ մեր փառահեղ անցյալին, ազգային անվտանգությանը, ու սպասվող փայլուն ապագային  :Bad:  

Ու էս ինտելեկտուալ ռոժն ա որոշում թե Հայաստանի ապագան ոնց ու որտեղ պիտի լինի:

----------

Bruno (23.09.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սերժ Սարգսյանը ՀԱՊԿ անդամ երկրներից աջակցություն է ակնկալում ՇՀԿ-ում (Շանհայի համագործակցության կազմակերպություն) դիտորդի կարգավիճակ ստանալու հարցում
> 
> 
> 
> Մեռնեմ մեր փառահեղ անցյալին, ազգային անվտանգությանը, ու սպասվող փայլուն ապագային  
> 
> Ու էս ինտելեկտուալ ռոժն ա որոշում թե Հայաստանի ապագան ոնց ու որտեղ պիտի լինի:


ապեր, էս ա… մեկը չկա սրա մազերից բռնի ու մռութը մի երկու անգամ պառավոյի վրով տանի-բերի… գոնե սիրունանան մի քիչ

----------


## Մովսես

պետք ա մարդիկ ստեղ հասկանան որ մենք շատ տեղ չունենք ընտրելու, մենք շատ դժվար դիրքում ենք գտնվում ու միակ ռուսական ճանապարհը մեզ կտա վստահելի պաշտպանություն, ես չեմ տենում ոնց եվրոպական ճանապարհը մեզ այդ բանը կտար...մյուս կողմից էլ ես չեմ ուզում որ օլիգարխիկ սիստեմը զարգանա, բայց ստեղ այլընտրանք կա? Մեր շատ վատ աշխարհագրության պատճառով, մեր ընտրություններ սահմանափակ են:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> պետք ա մարդիկ ստեղ հասկանան որ մենք շատ տեղ չունենք ընտրելու, մենք շատ դժվար դիրքում ենք գտնվում ու միակ ռուսական ճանապարհը մեզ կտա վստահելի պաշտպանություն, ես չեմ տենում ոնց եվրոպական ճանապարհը մեզ այդ բանը կտար...մյուս կողմից էլ ես չեմ ուզում որ օլիգարխիկ սիստեմը զարգանա, բայց ստեղ այլընտրանք կա? Մեր շատ վատ աշխարհագրության պատճառով, մեր ընտրություններ սահմանափակ են:


Սերժիկ, դու՞ ես

----------

Brian_Boru (24.09.2013), Աթեիստ (24.09.2013), Ռուֆուս (24.09.2013), Տրիբուն (17.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> պետք ա մարդիկ ստեղ հասկանան որ մենք շատ տեղ չունենք ընտրելու, մենք շատ դժվար դիրքում ենք գտնվում ու միակ ռուսական ճանապարհը մեզ կտա վստահելի պաշտպանություն, ես չեմ տենում ոնց եվրոպական ճանապարհը մեզ այդ բանը կտար...մյուս կողմից էլ ես չեմ ուզում որ օլիգարխիկ սիստեմը զարգանա, բայց ստեղ այլընտրանք կա? Մեր շատ վատ աշխարհագրության պատճառով, մեր ընտրություններ սահմանափակ են:


տենց բան չկա… դա մի հատ մեծ սուտ ա որով արդեն մի 200 տարի ա մեզ կերակրում են ու մենք հլա գլխի չենք ընկել

----------

Աթեիստ (24.09.2013), Ներսես_AM (24.09.2013)

----------


## Մովսես

> Սերժիկ, դու՞ ես


ապեր, ինչ որ ես չորով ասեցի իրավիճակի օբյեկտիվ վերլուծություն ա...էլ ինչ կարար աներ մեր նախագահն?

----------


## Մովսես

> տենց բան չկա… դա մի հատ մեծ սուտ ա որով արդեն մի 200 տարի ա մեզ կերակրում են ու մենք հլա գլխի չենք ընկել


թուրքի պատճառով ա որ մենք սենց որոշումներ պետք ա կայացնենք, իրանց տեղ տաս, մնացած հայերին կկոտորեն...անվտանգությունը շատ թանկ բան ա հիմա

----------


## Sagittarius

> ապեր, ինչ որ ես չորով ասեցի իրավիճակի օբյեկտիվ վերլուծություն ա...էլ ինչ կարար աներ մեր նախագահն?


Եվրոպայից յան տալու դեպքում, վաղը, հեռու պահի, կոնֆլիկտի ժամանակ, եթե հանկարծ Ռուսաստանն էլ մեզնից յան տա (որը արդեն անում ա՝ Ադրբեջանին զենծ ծախելով), դու ոչ մի այլ կողմ թեքվելու տարբերակ չես ունենա, վերլուծի սա: 

Իսկ նախագահիդ տանձին էլ չի, իրան մտահոգում ա մենակ սեփական իշխանության անվտանգությունը, քանի որ իշխանությունների միակ երաշխիքը Հայաստանում Պուտինն ա:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.09.2013), Աթեիստ (24.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (07.10.2013), Տրիբուն (24.09.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Մի խոսքով՝ մենք ինքներս մեզ տուպիկի առաջ ենք էլի կանգեցնում: Մենք կարայնք էս իրավիճակը լրիվ մեր օգտին շուռ տայինք՝ 

-Մենք Ռուսաստանից յան ենք տալիս
-Ադրբեջանը, որպես ռուսական «պատիժ» հաձակվում ա մեզ վրա
-Մենք ու Արցախը աշխարհի աչքերում երևում ենք որպես ռուսական շովունիզմի զոհ
-ա.Արցախը հայաբնակ ա (կարևոր տարբերություն Օսեթիայի հետ համեմատած) բ. մեր ու ազերիների ուժերի հարաբերակցությունը դեռևս շատ չեն իրանց կողմը. էս երկու պատճառներից ելնելով Ադրբեջանը չի կարողանում արագ իր ուզած արդյունքին հասնել
-«միջազգային հանրությունը» ու ինվեստորները տեղից շարժվում են, Ադրբեջանին պարտադրվում ա խաղաղություն

Ադբեջանը չի հարձակվում, որովհետև իրանք մեկ շանս ունեն. ու էտ շանսը կօգտագործեն, եթե կարողանան իրենց ինվեստորներին երաշխավորել, որ արագ արդյունքի կհասնեն ու տարածաշրջանում ստաբիլությունը կվերականգնեն: Հիմա ուժերի հարաբերակցությունը դա իրանց թույլ չի տալիս, բայց էտ հարաբերակցությունը փոխվում ա ոչ ի օգուտ մեզ...

----------

Mephistopheles (24.09.2013), Աթեիստ (24.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (07.10.2013), Տրիբուն (24.09.2013)

----------


## Մովսես

> Եվրոպայից յան տալու դեպքում, վաղը, հեռու պահի, կոնֆլիկտի ժամանակ, եթե հանկարծ Ռուսաստանն էլ մեզնից յան տա (որը արդեն անում ա՝ Ադրբեջանին զենծ ծախելով), դու ոչ մի այլ կողմ թեքվելու տարբերակ չես ունենա, վերլուծի սա: 
> 
> Իսկ նախագահիդ տանձին էլ չի, իրան մտահոգում ա մենակ սեփական իշխանության անվտանգությունը, քանի որ իշխանությունների միակ երաշխիքը Հայաստանում Պուտինն ա:


ես չեմ ասում որ պետք ա խզել մեր հարաբերություններն Եվրոպայի հետ, իմ կարծիքով շատ կարեվոր ա բոլոր կողմերի հետ լավ ու կառուցողական հարաբերություններ ունենալ. օրինակ մենք շատ բաներ կարանք քաղենք Եվրոպայից, ես դրա դեմ բան չունեմ, բայց ստեղ զուտ ընտրություն ա դրվել մեր առաջ՝ Եվրոպա կամ Ռուսաստան, ու ստեղ մենք չենք կարող չընտրել, էտ ա պրոբլեմը, եթե ուրիշ վարիանտ չկա ու պետք ա կողմերից մեկն ընտրենք, ապա պարզ ա որ Ռուսաստանին պետք ա այսօրվա դրությամբ ընտրենք:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> թուրքի պատճառով ա որ մենք սենց որոշումներ պետք ա կայացնենք, իրանց տեղ տաս, մնացած հայերին կկոտորեն...անվտանգությունը շատ թանկ բան ա հիմա


թուրքը մեղավոր չի… մենք ենք որոշումը կայացնում… մենք ունենք տասնիններորդ դարի մտածողություն՝ օտարահպատակի, դրա համար էլ մեր "անվտանգությունը" միշտ կապում ԵՆՔ այս կամ այն կողմնորոշման հետ… մինչդեռ մենք պիտի սովորենք Հայաստանամետ լինել… մեր անվտանգությունը չի կարող կապվել մի երկրի հետ…

----------


## Tig



----------


## Տրիբուն

> ես չեմ ասում որ պետք ա խզել մեր հարաբերություններն Եվրոպայի հետ, իմ կարծիքով շատ կարեվոր ա բոլոր կողմերի հետ լավ ու կառուցողական հարաբերություններ ունենալ. օրինակ մենք շատ բաներ կարանք քաղենք Եվրոպայից, ես դրա դեմ բան չունեմ, բայց ստեղ զուտ ընտրություն ա դրվել մեր առաջ՝ Եվրոպա կամ Ռուսաստան, ու ստեղ մենք չենք կարող չընտրել, էտ ա պրոբլեմը, եթե ուրիշ վարիանտ չկա ու պետք ա կողմերից մեկն ընտրենք, ապա պարզ ա որ Ռուսաստանին պետք ա այսօրվա դրությամբ ընտրենք:


Այ քո պես էլ մեր նախագահն ա «մտածում»: Իրան սաղ ասում են կամ Եվրոպա, կամ Ռուսաստան, ինքը ասում ա «ես և-և եմ ուզում»: Դասական հայկական մոտեցում ա - սիրահետում ենք Եվրոպային, տրվում ենք Ռուսաստանին, բայց հոգու խորքում ուզում ենք double penetration:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.09.2013), Անվերնագիր (07.10.2013), Բիձա (30.09.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Ղազախստանում Մաքսային միությունից դուրս գալու շարժում է սկսվել*

Հատված`


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*Как сказал немецкому изданию Deutsche Welle казахстанский политолог, директор Группы оценки рисков Досым Сатпаев, по идее, интеграционные процессы имеют свои плюсы, но в случае с ТС «реалии таковы, что все эти плюсы в итоге превращаются в минусы». В частности, не оправдалась надежда Астаны на то, что Таможенный союз откроет для казахстанских предпринимателей 153-миллионный рынок сбыта.

Доля Казахстана в ТС в 2012 году составила чуть меньше 17 процентов, тогда как в 2011 году этот показатель составлял 20 процентов. «Казахстан по-прежнему активно продает России и Беларуси сырье, а взамен получает готовую продукцию, которую в том числе из нашего сырья и делают», - сказал Сатпаев.

Вице-министр экономики и бюджетного планирования Казахстана Тимур Жаксылыков добавил, что республика от интеграционных процессов ожидала увеличения сбыта своих товаров, «бешеного» роста занятости и загрузки промышленных мощностей, но этого пока не случилось. Министр финансов Болат Жамишев, в свою очередь, констатировал: экспорт казахстанской продукции в Россию и Беларусь существенно сократился, и торговое сальдо республики после создания Таможенного союза обернулось не в пользу Казахстана.

----------

Տրիբուն (01.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

«Ասոցացված» սրտի «մաքսային» մխիթարանք

----------

Bruno (07.10.2013), Վիշապ (07.10.2013)

----------


## dvgray

> Նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանն այսօր ընդունել է Լիտվայի խորհրդարանի փոխխոսնակ Գեդիմինաս Կիրկիլասին:


http://www.aravot.am/2013/10/10/395012/




> թե էս եվրոխիար ինչ ա անում մեր երկրում:


 :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Վտանգավոր սկիզբ*




> Երեկ Կարեն Դեմիրճյանի տուն-թանգարանի դահլիճում «Եվրասիական ժողովրդական նախաձեռնություն» հասարակական կազմակերպության կազմակերպած կլոր սեղանի ժամանակ ԱԺ նախկին պատգամավոր Աղասի Արշակյանը Հայաստանի անկախությունը համեմատել է անկապության հետ: Նա հույս է հայտնել, որ Հայաստանի Մաքսային միություն մտնելու և Եվրասիական տնտեսական միությանն անդամագրվելու վերջնարդյունքը կլինի միասնական պետության ստեղծումը` դա համարելով հայ հասարակության փրկության բանալի: Սեպտեմբերի 3-ից հետո Հայաստանում արդեն ավելի բարձրաձայն և ավելի համարձակ է հնչում այն տեսակետը, որ հայ ժողովրդի փրկությունը հայկական պետականության կործանումն է: Դրա մեկնարկը, կարծես թե, տրված է:

----------

Norton (16.10.2013), Տրիբուն (13.10.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

Մարդիկ գիտեմ, որ համոզված են, որ մի քանի տարուց Հայաստանի ազգային փողը ռուբլին ա դառնալու: Ես իրանց հետ համաձայն չէի, բայց ոնց որ վախտն ա համաձայնելու  :Xeloq:

----------

Աթեիստ (13.10.2013), Տրիբուն (13.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մարդիկ գիտեմ, որ համոզված են, որ մի քանի տարուց Հայաստանի ազգային փողը ռուբլին ա դառնալու: Ես իրանց հետ համաձայն չէի, բայց ոնց որ վախտն ա համաձայնելու


Ես էլ մարդիկ գիտեմ, որ երկու բառ ռուսերեն չգիտեն, բայց երազում են, թե երբ պիտի Հայաստանը մտնի Ռուսաստանի կազմի մեջ: Նաղդ մի հատ պրեզիդենտ գիտեմ, որ էնքան ա երազել դրա մասին, որ արդեն Ռուսական ամեն գյուղապետի ընտրությունից հետո շնորհավորական ուղերձ ա հղում: Մի ղուրուշ պատգամավորի տեղ գիտեմ, որ իրանց քուչում խառոշի ա, բայց որ մի հատ խմած ռուս մուժիկ ա տենում, նենց ա քաքում տակը, ոնց որ ոնց որ հարբած պարսկական փիղ ա տեսել: Մի հատ էլ վարչապետ գիտեմ, որ սաղ կյանքը հաշվել էր թե ինչքան օգուտ կստանա երկիրը ԵՄ հետ ասոցացվելուց, բայց հինգ րոպեում պրիզնատ եկավ, որ սաղ կյանքը քաք ա կերել, որ հաշվել ա:

----------

Mephistopheles (13.10.2013), Norton (16.10.2013), Sagittarius (13.10.2013), Ներսես_AM (14.10.2013), Վահե-91 (14.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես էլ մարդիկ գիտեմ, որ երկու բառ ռուսերեն չգիտեն, բայց երազում են, թե երբ պիտի Հայաստանը մտնի Ռուսաստանի կազմի մեջ: Նաղդ մի հատ պրեզիդենտ գիտեմ, որ էնքան ա երազել դրա մասին, որ արդեն Ռուսական ամեն գյուղապետի ընտրությունից հետո շնորհավորական ուղերձ ա հղում: Մի ղուրուշ պատգամավորի տեղ գիտեմ, որ իրանց քուչում խառոշի ա, բայց որ մի հատ խմած ռուս մուժիկ ա տենում, նենց ա քաքում տակը, ոնց որ ոնց որ հարբած պարսկական փիղ ա տեսել: Մի հատ էլ վարչապետ գիտեմ, որ սաղ կյանքը հաշվել էր թե ինչքան օգուտ կստանա երկիրը ԵՄ հետ ասոցացվելուց, բայց հինգ րոպեում պրիզնատ եկավ, որ սաղ կյանքը քաք ա կերել, որ հաշվել ա:


ես մտավորականության մի ամբողջ բանակ գիտեմ որ հայի փրկությունը ռուսի ՀԵՏ հավերժական բարեկամության մեջ ա տեսնում…

----------

Աթեիստ (13.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու ինչ ուզում ես ասա, ամեն ինչ գալիս հանգում ա կոնկրետ մարդկանց արժեքային համակարգին: Ու Սերոժիկից ավելին սպասելը մեր կողմից հիմարություն էր:

Մարդը հասունացել ու որպես կայացած մարդ (35 տարեկանը) ձևաորվել ա մի միջավայրում, որտեղ ինքը եղել ա ԼԿԵՄ Ստեփանակերտի քաղկոմի բաժնի վարիչ, ապա՝ երկրորդ քարտուղար, առաջին քարտուղար, կոմկուսի Ստեփանակերտի քաղկոմի պրոպագանդայի և ագիտացիայի բաժնի վարիչ, ԼՂ մարզկոմի առաջին քարտուղարի օգնական: Այսինքն, մարդը մեծացել ա մի միջավայրում, որտեղ ինքը «Ճ» կլասի չինովնիկ ա, մի ինքնավարությունում, որը գտնվում ա մի հանրապետության կազմում, որը գտնվում ա մի հատ մեծ երկրի կազմում, որտեղ վերջանական որոշումները կայացվում են էտ մեծ երկրի կենտրոնում: Դե պատկերացրեք, ասենք 30 տարեկան Սերժը ինչ հայացքով ա նայել էն մարդկանց, որոնք ասենք գնացել են Բաքու, կամ ավելի վատ՝ Մոսկվա, ու ընդեղից հետ են եկել ու ասել են. «Շեֆն ասեց, սենց պըտի անենք»: Ու էտ մարդիկ համ էլ Մոսկվայից կոստյում-շլվար էին իրանց համար առնում բերում, մեկ ու մեջ էլ բանան, իկռա ու մասկովսկի կալբասեղեն: Սերժի սաղ կյանքի երազանքն եղել ա, որը ինքը լինի էն մարդկանցից մեկը, ով կգնա կհասնի Բաքու կամ Մոսկվա ու ինքը հետ կգա Ստեփանակարետ ու կասի «Շեֆը սենց ասեց», ու տուն կանֆետ-բան կբերի Մասկվայից: Հիմա մարդու մանկության, երիտասարդության ու հասունության բյուրեղյա երազանքն իրականություն ա դառնում: 

Ու էս մեր խեղճ Սերժը, որը սաղ կյանքը երազել ա էս ամեն ինչի մասին, հանկարծ, իրանից անկախ, դառնում ա երկրի պրեզիդենտ, որտեղ ինքը պիտի որոշի երկրի ապագայի, զարգացման ու անվտանգության խնդիրները: Մի հինգ տարի դիմանում ա էտ հոգեբանական նագռուզկին ու մի հինգ տարի մարդը էտ նագռուզկի տակ համ փող ա շինում, համ էլ գնում ա ոչ միայն Մասկվա, այլ նույնիսկ Բրուսել (մինչև 45 տարեկանը քարտեզի վրա չի իմացել, թե էտ որտեղ ա, ու ինչ բանբանեռկայա), Լոնդոն, Վաշինգտոն, Ստրասբուրգ: Բայց մեկ էլ էտ մարդը հասկանում ա, որ իրան հազար տարի պետք չի եղել, որ ինքը որոշումներ ընդունի, ինքը չի ուզել էտ նագռուզկեն: Իրան պետք ա եղել, որ իրա տեղը որոշումներն ընդունվեն, այնպես ինչպես իր երիտասարդության տարիներին էր, իսկ ինքը մենակ կարանա գնա Մասկվա, գա ասի. «Շեֆը սենց ասեց», ձեռի հետ էլ, բացի կանֆետեղենից, մարդը ուզում ա կյանքը վայելի, կազինոյա, բանա: 

Առակս ինչ կցուցանե - մեզ սերնդափոխություն ա պետք: Բայց ցավոք նոր սերունդը դեռ որոշիչ դերակատարում չունի ու դեռ ամեն ձև փչացվում ա հին սերունդի կողմից: Էս Մաքսային Միություն կամ ԵՄ Ասոցացման Համաձայնագիրը շատ վատ պահի մեզ ռաստ եկավ - հին, Մոսկցայի ձեռին նայող ու ռուսից կախված սերունդը դեռ որոշումներ ա ընդունում, նոր սերունդն էլ դեռ չի ձևավորվել, ոչ իրա արժեքային հստակ համակարգով, ոչ էլ ապագայի նկատմամբ իրա պատկերացումներով:

----------

Bruno (13.10.2013), keyboard (14.10.2013), Mephistopheles (13.10.2013), Norton (16.10.2013), One_Way_Ticket (14.10.2013), Sagittarius (14.10.2013), Tig (14.10.2013), Ամպ (14.10.2013), Անվերնագիր (14.10.2013), Բիձա (14.10.2013), Նաիրուհի (14.10.2013), Ներսես_AM (14.10.2013), Վահե-91 (14.10.2013)

----------


## Բիձա

> Ու ինչ ուզում ես ասա, ամեն ինչ գալիս հանգում ա կոնկրետ մարդկանց արժեքային համակարգին: Ու Սերոժիկից ավելին սպասելը մեր կողմից հիմարություն էր:
> 
> Մարդը հասունացել ու որպես կայացած մարդ (35 տարեկանը) ձևաորվել ա մի միջավայրում, որտեղ ինքը եղել ա ԼԿԵՄ Ստեփանակերտի քաղկոմի բաժնի վարիչ, ապա՝ երկրորդ քարտուղար, առաջին քարտուղար, կոմկուսի Ստեփանակերտի քաղկոմի պրոպագանդայի և ագիտացիայի բաժնի վարիչ, ԼՂ մարզկոմի առաջին քարտուղարի օգնական: Այսինքն, մարդը մեծացել ա մի միջավայրում, որտեղ ինքը «Ճ» կլասի չինովնիկ ա, մի ինքնավարությունում, որը գտնվում ա մի հանրապետության կազմում, որը գտնվում ա մի հատ մեծ երկրի կազմում, որտեղ վերջանական որոշումները կայացվում են էտ մեծ երկրի կենտրոնում: Դե պատկերացրեք, ասենք 30 տարեկան Սերժը ինչ հայացքով ա նայել էն մարդկանց, որոնք ասենք գնացել են Բաքու, կամ ավելի վատ՝ Մոսկվա, ու ընդեղից հետ են եկել ու ասել են. «Շեֆն ասեց, սենց պըտի անենք»: Ու էտ մարդիկ համ էլ Մոսկվայից կոստյում-շլվար էին իրանց համար առնում բերում, մեկ ու մեջ էլ բանան, իկռա ու մասկովսկի կալբասեղեն: Սերժի սաղ կյանքի երազանքն եղել ա, որը ինքը լինի էն մարդկանցից մեկը, ով կգնա կհասնի Բաքու կամ Մոսկվա ու ինքը հետ կգա Ստեփանակարետ ու կասի «Շեֆը սենց ասեց», ու տուն կանֆետ-բան կբերի Մասկվայից: Հիմա մարդու մանկության, երիտասարդության ու հասունության բյուրեղյա երազանքն իրականություն ա դառնում: 
> 
> Ու էս մեր խեղճ Սերժը, որը սաղ կյանքը երազել ա էս ամեն ինչի մասին, հանկարծ, իրանից անկախ, դառնում ա երկրի պրեզիդենտ, որտեղ ինքը պիտի որոշի երկրի ապագայի, զարգացման ու անվտանգության խնդիրները: Մի հինգ տարի դիմանում ա էտ հոգեբանական նագռուզկին ու մի հինգ տարի մարդը էտ նագռուզկի տակ համ փող ա շինում, համ էլ գնում ա ոչ միայն Մասկվա, այլ նույնիսկ Բրուսել (մինչև 45 տարեկանը քարտեզի վրա չի իմացել, թե էտ որտեղ ա, ու ինչ բանբանեռկայա), Լոնդոն, Վաշինգտոն, Ստրասբուրգ: Բայց մեկ էլ էտ մարդը հասկանում ա, որ իրան հազար տարի պետք չի եղել, որ ինքը որոշումներ ընդունի, ինքը չի ուզել էտ նագռուզկեն: Իրան պետք ա եղել, որ իրա տեղը որոշումներն ընդունվեն, այնպես ինչպես իր երիտասարդության տարիներին էր, իսկ ինքը մենակ կարանա գնա Մասկվա, գա ասի. «Շեֆը սենց ասեց», ձեռի հետ էլ, բացի կանֆետեղենից, մարդը ուզում ա կյանքը վայելի, կազինոյա, բանա: 
> 
> Առակս ինչ կցուցանե - մեզ սերնդափոխություն ա պետք: Բայց ցավոք նոր սերունդը դեռ որոշիչ դերակատարում չունի ու դեռ ամեն ձև փչացվում ա հին սերունդի կողմից: Էս Մաքսային Միություն կամ ԵՄ Ասոցացման Համաձայնագիրը շատ վատ պահի մեզ ռաստ եկավ - հին, Մոսկցայի ձեռին նայող ու ռուսից կախված սերունդը դեռ որոշումներ ա ընդունում, նոր սերունդն էլ դեռ չի ձևավորվել, ոչ իրա արժեքային հստակ համակարգով, ոչ էլ ապագայի նկատմամբ իրա պատկերացումներով:


Մենակ սեռժը չի: Կռիշնոցը չի կարող սեռժի վրա վերջանա: Սեռժը ոչ ամբիցիան ու ոչ էլ պլոճիկը չունի ինքնուրույն կռիշ կանգնելու իր տակի խառախուռին: Ու խառախուռին էլ ձեռ չի տալիս, որ իրանց կռիշը կակոյ նիբուդ սեռժի վրա պրծնի: Բոլորին է դա եղել ձեռնտու- թե մանր գողականին, թե իշխանական- գողականին ու բոլոր պաշտոնյաներին: 
25 տարի քարոզվող անթասիբ ու անոտուգլուխ արժեքայինը  միայն սրան կարող էր բերել:

----------

Tig (14.10.2013), Տրիբուն (14.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մենակ սեռժը չի: Կռիշնոցը չի կարող սեռժի վրա վերջանա: Սեռժը ոչ ամբիցիան ու ոչ էլ պլոճիկը չունի ինքնուրույն կռիշ կանգնելու իր տակի խառախուռին: Ու խառախուռին էլ ձեռ չի տալիս, որ իրանց կռիշը կակոյ նիբուդ սեռժի վրա պրծնի: Բոլորին է դա եղել ձեռնտու- թե մանր գողականին, թե իշխանական- գողականին ու բոլոր պաշտոնյաներին: 
> 25 տարի քարոզվող անթասիբ ու անոտուգլուխ արժեքայինը  միայն սրան կարող էր բերել:


Բիձա ջան, «Սերժիկը» իմ համար հավաքական իմաստ ունի: Նենց որ, ես երբ ասում եմ Սերժ, ի նկատի ունեմ սերժազգիների ընտանիքին պատկանող բոլոր կաթնասուններին:

----------

Բիձա (15.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *Վտանգավոր սկիզբ*


Աստղո ջան, էս դեռ ծաղիներն են: Մենք դեռ ժամանակ ունենք, որ ազգովի վերջանականապես ապացուցենք մեր փաստորեն անպատմություն ու անմշակույթ լինելը: Դու հեսա տես թե ռուսների ու Պուծինի հասցեին ձոնվող դեֆերամբները ինչ մի տեսք ու ձև են ստանալու, ու ոնց են հայոց «մեծերն» իրարից առաջ ընկնելով ու իրար տրորելով փորձելու առաջինը իրենց հպատակությունը հայտնել ռուսաց թագավորին: Նկատե՞լ ես, որ մինչև էս պահը, բացառությամբ մի երկու դեպքի, դեռ ոչ մեկը հստակ դիրքորոշում չի հայտնել, ինքը կողմ ա, թե՞ դեմ էտ անտեր մաքսային միությանը: Նույնիսկ իր քաղաքական ինտելեկտով փայլող հայտնի թոշակառուն երկու լուրջ բառ չասեց: Իսկ մեր ժամանակների մեծագույն տնտեսագիտական միտք Բագրատյանի միակ ասծան էն էր, որ «տղեք, ռուսներին գլխանց ջղայնացնել պետք չէր»: Զզվելի են բոլորը, Աստղո ջան: Կես պլոճիկով ու երկու գրամ աշխատող մոխրագույն նյութով տղա չկա ողջ քաղաքական դաշտում: 

Բայց, ասեմ քեզ, լավ ա, որ թուրքերի հետ սահմանը չի բացվում: Երևի ռուսները հատուկ չեն թողնում: Թե չէ էսօր 200-ամյա հայ-ռուսական բարեկամությունից խոսացողները մեկ էլ կհիշեն, որ հայ-թուրքական բարեկամությունն ավելի հին արմատներ ունի ու տևել ա 600 տարի: Դե բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ Պոլիսն էլ (Ստամբուլը) հազար անգամ ավելի հայկական քաղաք ա եղել քան Մսոկվան ու Սանտկ-Պետերբուրգը միասին վերցրած. Վարուժան, Զոհրապ, Դուրյան, Սիամանթո, Կոմիտաս ..... մենակ Ստամբուլում ավելի շատ հայկական եկեղցի կա քան ողջ  Ռուսաստանում, ու նույնիսկ Երևանում:

----------

Mephistopheles (14.10.2013), Norton (16.10.2013), Tig (15.10.2013), Բիձա (15.10.2013), Ձայնալար (14.10.2013), Ներսես_AM (14.10.2013), Վահե-91 (14.10.2013)

----------


## Բիձա

> Աստղո ջան, էս դեռ ծաղիներն են: Մենք դեռ ժամանակ ունենք, որ ազգովի վերջանականապես ապացուցենք մեր փաստորեն անպատմություն ու անմշակույթ լինելը: *Դու հեսա տես թե ռուսների ու Պուծինի հասցեին ձոնվող դեֆերամբները ինչ մի տեսք ու ձև են ստանալու, ու ոնց են հայոց «մեծերն» իրարից առաջ ընկնելով ու իրար տրորելով փորձելու առաջինը իրենց հպատակությունը հայտնել ռուսաց թագավորին:* Նկատե՞լ ես, որ մինչև էս պահը, բացառությամբ մի երկու դեպքի, դեռ ոչ մեկը հստակ դիրքորոշում չի հայտնել, ինքը կողմ ա, թե՞ դեմ էտ անտեր մաքսային միությանը: Նույնիսկ իր քաղաքական ինտելեկտով փայլող հայտնի թոշակառուն երկու լուրջ բառ չասեց: Իսկ մեր ժամանակների մեծագույն տնտեսագիտական միտք Բագրատյանի միակ ասծան էն էր, որ «տղեք, ռուսներին գլխանց ջղայնացնել պետք չէր»: Զզվելի են բոլորը, Աստղո ջան: Կես պլոճիկով ու երկու գրամ աշխատող մոխրագույն նյութով տղա չկա ողջ քաղաքական դաշտում: 
> 
> Բայց, ասեմ քեզ, լավ ա, որ թուրքերի հետ սահմանը չի բացվում: Երևի ռուսները հատուկ չեն թողնում: Թե չէ էսօր 200-ամյա հայ-ռուսական բարեկամությունից խոսացողները մեկ էլ կհիշեն, որ հայ-թուրքական բարեկամությունն ավելի հին արմատներ ունի ու տևել ա 600 տարի: Դե բոլորս էլ գիտենք, որ Պոլիսն էլ (Ստամբուլը) հազար անգամ ավելի հայկական քաղաք ա եղել քան Մսոկվան ու Սանտկ-Պետերբուրգը միասին վերցրած. Վարուժան, Զոհրապ, Դուրյան, Սիամանթո, Կոմիտաս ..... մենակ Ստամբուլում ավելի շատ հայկական եկեղցի կա քան ողջ  Ռուսաստանում, ու նույնիսկ Երևանում:


"ջրի միջով" էիր նայում՞

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ախպերութուուուուուուն  :LOL: 

Հարավային Օսիան Մաքսային միությանը միանալու ցանկություն է հայտնել

Զորի Բալայանին պետք ա հուշել, որ իրա ցանկության կատարման ամենակարճ ուղին Դաղստանի կամ Կաբարիդնո-Բալկարիայի կազմի մեջ մտնելն ա: Երկար բարակ ոչ մեկը ոռ չի խաղացնի, մենք էլ սխոդու կդառնանք Ռուսաստանի sub-գուբեռնյա: Կարող ա դաժե մշակութային ինքնավարություն ունենալու հնարավորություն տան, որ ասենք գոնե տունը իրար մեջ հայերեն խոսալու իրավունք ունենանք:

----------

Mephistopheles (16.10.2013), Ներսես_AM (16.10.2013)

----------


## Norton

*Զորի Բալայանն ամեն ինչ փչացրեց. Ռեգնումի ցնցող նյութը*



> Ռեգնում գործակալությունը հրապարակել է ցնցող նյութ, որով փաստացի արձանագրել է Մաքսային միություն մտնելու օգտին փաստարկների լիակատար բացակայությունը:
> Հեղինակը՝ «հայ վերլուծաբան» Անուշ Լեւոնյանը բացահայտ մեղադրում է ռուսական քարոզչական մեքենային եւ Ռոսսոտրուդնիչեստվոյին այն բանում, որ դրանք չեն կարողանում ներկայացնել հոդաբաշխ փաստարկներ, թե ինչու պետք է Հայաստանը հրաժարվի ինքնիշխանությունից եւ մտնի Մաքսային միություն: Ընթացքում Անուշ Լեւոնյանը ընդունում է խորհրդային ինտեգրացիայի հակառակորդների «պրոֆեսիոնալիզմը» եւ փաստարկների առատությունը:
> Ըստ ամենայնի, նրանց, ում հանձնարարվել էր դառը «մաքսային կոնֆետը» փաթաթել սիրուն թղթով, չի հաջողվել անել այդ գործը: Եւ խնդիրը նման խոստովանությունների հեղինակների անձը չէ: Նրանք նյարդայնանում են, քանի որ տեսնում են, որ նույնիսկ Ռուսաստանին սիրո խոստովանությունները Հայաստանում արվում են հեգնական տոնով:
> Նման օրինակ Անուշ Լեւոնյանը բերում է: Մոսկվա մեկնելուց հետո վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանը, խոսելով Մաքսային միությանը Հայաստանի կամավոր անդամակցության մասին, խիստ լուրջ տոնով ասել է, որ դա շատ կարեւոր որոշում է, եւ 20 տարի անց հայերը կզգան դրա առավելությունները:
> Երեւում է նման արհամարհական տոնը, որով նույնիսկ Հայաստանի պաշտոնատարներն են խոսում Մաքսային միության մասին, նյարդայնացնում է մեր ռուս ընկերներին: Երեւի հիմա էլ Տիգրան Սարգսյանին կրկին կանչեն Մոսկվա եւ ստիպեն նույնը ասել առանց հեգնանքի:
> Իսկ վերջին կաթիլը դարձել է Զորի Բալայանի նամակը, որում նա չեռնոմիրդինյան ոճով բացել է ռուսական ագիտպրոպի բոլոր խաղաքարտերը եւ փչացրել ողջ պատկերը: Ներկայում ռուս փորձագետները դեռ երկար են մաքրելու Զորի Բալայանի եփած ճաշը, որը Հայաստանում խոր զզվանք է առաջացրել, այդ թվում ընդդեմ ռուսական կայսերական քաղաքականության:
> Ռուսական քարոզչական մեքենան անհույս լռվել է հայկական լեռներում: Կան տեղեկություններ, որ Ռուսաստանը հետ է կանչում ոչ անհայտ Կրիվոպուսկովին, ով քարոզում էր հայ-ռուսական միաձուլումը: Վերջերս նրան մեղադրեցին Ղարաբաղի հայերի դեմ պատժիչ արշավանքներում մասնակցության համար: Դրանից հետո ինչպես նա կարող է մնալ:
> Այդպես է լինում, երբ կայսրությունը 300 տարի չի փոխում հռետորաբանությունն ու մեթոդները, երբ սապոգը ներկայացվում է որպես փրկօղակ: Այդպես է լինում, երբ հակահայկական թեզերի տակ ստիպում են ստորագրել հայերին կամ հորինում հայկական ստորագրություններ: Այդպես է լինում, երբ կայսերական քաղաքականությունն առաջ մղողները զլանում են էքսպանսիայի համար թեկուզ փոքրիկ առավելություններ ու փաստարկներ հորինել:
> Մնում է մաքուր էքսպանսիան, եւ այն որեւէ փաստարկով հնարավոր չէ քողարկել: Մանավանդ որ, փաստարկներ ու առավելություններ չկան, եւ չեն կարող լինել: Պարզապես, Հայաստանի ու Ռուսաստանի շահերն են օբյեկտիվորեն տարբեր, ավելին՝ դրանք հակընդդեմ են:

----------

Աթեիստ (17.10.2013), Ներսես_AM (16.10.2013), Տրիբուն (16.10.2013)

----------


## Marduk

Արտգեոն ինչպես տեսնում եմ մնում է էն հին ու բարին ռուսոֆոբը։  Ու բացում է նման ոչ լիարժեք հարցումներ։

Իրականում հայեր ջան մենք այնպիսի վիճակում ենք որ նույնիսկ Եվրազես մենք չենք մտնի լիարժեք ձևով։ 
Այնպես որ մոտակա 10-20 տարին էս թեման մենակ ծամծվելու է առանց արևէ լուրջ բաների։
Հիմար բաների վրա ժամանակ մի ծախսեք, զբաղվեք ձեր առօրեա կենցաղը լավացնելով, սովորական մարդկային շփումերով ․․․ Կյանք է գնում է էլի 2000 տարի է էսպես ապրում ենք, մի մոմենտ եվրոերազախաբություններ եղան, էդ էլ պրծավ ․․․ ու ՇԱՏ լավ եղավ։  փնտրեք իրական հաճույք ոչ թե տրվեք երազախաբությունների

----------

Արէա (22.10.2013)

----------


## Marduk

Տեսաք Լուկաշենկոն էլ ասաց, որ Հայաստանը մոտ ապագայում դեռ չի մտնի ՄՄ։

Այնպես խուճապի մատնվելու կարիք չկա։

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Տեսաք Լուկաշենկոն էլ ասաց, որ Հայաստանը մոտ ապագայում դեռ չի մտնի ՄՄ։
> 
> Այնպես խուճապի մատնվելու կարիք չկա։


Խուճապի մենակ էն դեպքում կարելի ա մատնվել, երբ սվիտեր հագնելուց գլուխտ  լռվի սվիտերի մեջ (T.B.B.T.): Մենք սենց բաներից խուճապի մատնվողը չէէէնք:

----------

Sagittarius (26.10.2013), Արէա (25.10.2013), Տրիբուն (26.10.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Խուճապի մենակ էն դեպքում կարելի ա մատնվել, երբ սվիտեր հագնելուց գլուխտ  լռվի սվիտերի մեջ (T.B.B.T.): Մենք սենց բաներից խուճապի մատնվողը չէէէնք:


 :Jpit:

----------

Անվերնագիր (26.10.2013), Տրիբուն (26.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Խուճապի մենակ էն դեպքում կարելի ա մատնվել, երբ սվիտեր հագնելուց գլուխտ  լռվի սվիտերի մեջ (T.B.B.T.): Մենք սենց բաներից խուճապի մատնվողը չէէէնք:


Իսկ ինձ թվում ա, որ լավ էլ խուճապի մատնվելու ժամանակն ա: Ուրշ էլ ի՞նչ պիտի լինի, որ խուճապահարվենք: Չնայած, ամեն անգամ մտածում ես, որ սրանից վատ էլ չի կարա լինի, մեկ էլ քեզ ապացուցում են, որ վատագույնը դեռ առջևում է: Իմ պարանոյիկ, բայց շատ լավատեսական պրոգնոզով, Հայաստան պետությանը մնացել ա մի հինգ տարվա կյանք ... եթե բախտներս բերի:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

http://www.azatutyun.am/content/article/25148285.html




> Այս հուշագրից բացի երեկ Մինսկում նաև ստորագրվել է որոշման նախագիծ, որի համաձայն Հայաստանը միանալու է Մաքսային միությանը և Միասնական տնտեսական գոտուն:
> 
> Այդ որոշմանը նախագիծը ստորագրել են Մաքսային միության անդամ երկրների` Ռուսաստանի, Բելառուսի և Ղազախստանի նախագահները։ Հայաստանի նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանը պարզապես ներկա էր ստորագրմանը:


Մի քանի տարի հետո արդեն ընդհանրապես ներկա էլ չի լինի, երբ Ռուսաստանի, Բելառուսի և Ղազախստանի նախագահները ստորագրեն, որ Հայաստանը որոշել է մտնել Ռուսաստանի կազմի մեջ։ 

_Բարի գալուստ մաքսային միություն։_

----------

Tig (26.10.2013), Աթեիստ (26.10.2013), Տրիբուն (26.10.2013)

----------


## Բիձա

> Իսկ ինձ թվում ա, որ լավ էլ խուճապի մատնվելու ժամանակն ա: Ուրշ էլ ի՞նչ պիտի լինի, որ խուճապահարվենք: Չնայած, ամեն անգամ մտածում ես, որ սրանից վատ էլ չի կարա լինի, մեկ էլ քեզ ապացուցում են, որ վատագույնը դեռ առջևում է: Իմ պարանոյիկ, բայց շատ լավատեսական պրոգնոզով, *Հայաստան պետությանը մնացել ա մի հինգ տարվա կյանք ... եթե բախտներս բերի*:


Ազգին հասանելիք ամբողջ բախտն արդեն մինչև վերջին կոպեկն ու շանսը   բաժանվել է  օլիգարխներին ու իրանց շրջապատին որպես   ունեցվածք ու  իրանց բալեքի ապագա:

----------


## Tig

Ավելի լավ :Ճ

http://www.1tv.ru/news/polit/244874

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ավելի լավ :Ճ
> 
> http://www.1tv.ru/news/polit/244874





> Ведь изначально Таможенный союз - это союз стран, выполняющих равные обязательства. *И поэтому на пожелания Армении присоединиться ответили, что в ближайшей перспективе они так и останутся пожеланиями* из-за нерешенного территориального вопроса с Азербайджаном по Нагорному Карабаху. Киргизии ответили, что принять рады, если Бишкек возмет на себя все те же обязательства, что и остальные члены клуба.


պաաա՜յ,  :LOL:  կզրցին ամենագեշ ձևի

մի հատ ինձ էս իրավիճակը բացատրեք: Եվրոպայի հետ փաստացի, ռեալ տնտեսական արտոնություններից հրաժարվում ենք՝ ռուսի bottom bitch լինելու մութ *հեռանկարի* համա՞ր ու մեր անվտանգությունը կապում ենք մի կազմակերպության հետ, որը մեզ հետ չի ուզում համագործակցի Արցախյան հակամարտության պատճառով:

----------

Tig (28.10.2013), Ներսես_AM (28.10.2013), Տրիբուն (28.10.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Ռուսները մեր հետ սահման ունենային կասեին՝ սահմաները չենք բացում, մինչև Արցախյան հարցը չկարգավորեք  :Jpit:

----------

Tig (28.10.2013), Անվերնագիր (28.10.2013), Արամ (28.10.2013), Գրող (28.10.2013), Ձայնալար (01.11.2013), Ներսես_AM (28.10.2013), Տրիբուն (28.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Լավ ա գրել տղեն .. 




> ....
> Հայկական իշխանա-քաղաքական համակարգը, չնչին բացառություններով, ամեն ինչ արեց Հայաստանը Ռուսաստանի վասալ դարձնելու համար: Այս համակարգը՝ քաղաքական ու բիզնես դասը, որն ուզուրպացրել է երկրի ողջ ռեսուրսը, ունի մեկ խնդիր՝ ամեն գնով պահպանել կողոպտած հարստությունն ու դիրքերը: Նման համակարգին տեր է պետք, նա, ով կերաշխավորի այս իրավիճակը:
> Նրանք հավատարմության երդում են տվել ու *ընտրել են Ռուսաստանի վասալությունը, որը երաշխավորում է իրենց անվտանգ գոյությունը, միաժամանակ ազատում պետական-քաղաքական հոգսերից ու պատասխանատվությունից,* քանի որ վասալությունը ենթադրում է երկրի հանձնումը բոլոր առումներով: 
> ....
> Ռուսաստանը տարածաշրջանում իր խնդիրները մշտապես լուծել է հայերի ու Հայաստանի հաշվին, սկզբունքային հարցերում պայմանավորվածությունների մեջ մտնելով թուրքերի հետ: 
> ....
> Ըստ այդմ, այստեղ առկա է մի բավական նուրբ հանգամանք, որը խիստ ձեռնտու է ռուսներին. «պառկելով ռուսների տակ», հայկական «իսթեբլիշմենտը փաստացի «պառկում է թուրքի տակ»: «Արդյունքը»՝ ռուսներին, «պատասխանատվությունը»՝ թուրքերին: Հանգամանք, որը մատչելի լեզվով նկարագրել է Լուկաշենկոն:


Դրա համար էլ տղու աչքը կպնում ա... ինքը էլ մտածելու բան չունի ... իրա տեղը սաղ արվում ա..

----------

Sagittarius (31.10.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

2:10-ից նայեք .. արա դե դե իսկականից քնած ա ... նատուռի քնած ա...

----------

Chuk (31.10.2013), Sagittarius (31.10.2013), Tig (31.10.2013), Ռուֆուս (01.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> 2:10-ից նայեք .. արա դե դե իսկականից քնած ա ... նատուռի քնած ա...


չէ-հա՞… հաստատ մտածում ա…

----------


## Տրիբուն

Թեև Հայաստանի ապագան անորոշ է, այդուհանդերձ՝ ՌԴ-ն ավելի կանխատեսելի է, քան Արևմուտքը. Լյուդմիլա Սարգսյան

Էս պուծինկեն ձենը կտրելու՞ ա մի օր, թե չէ ....  :Bad:  ՀԱԿ խմբակցությունից չի՞, էս աբրանքը ... Դրանք գոնե մի հարցի վերաբերյալ կոնկրետ դիրքորոշում ունեն, թե՞ չէ:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.11.2013), Norton (02.11.2013), Sagittarius (02.11.2013), Աթեիստ (02.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (02.11.2013), Ձայնալար (01.11.2013), Ներսես_AM (02.11.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

Յախք արյա...

----------

Տրիբուն (02.11.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> «Ղազախստանն ու Բելառուսը Հայաստանին չտեսնված նվեր մատուցեցին. «Ասոցացմանը» վերադառնալու ժամանակն է»
> 
> 
> Ռուս հրապարակախոս, վերլուծաբան Անդրեյ Պիոնտկովսկին՝ անդրադառնալով Մինսկում տեղի ունեցած Եվրասիական բարձրագույն տնտեսական խորհրդի հերթական նիստին, որի ժամանակ պարզ դարձավ, որ ՄՄ երկու անդամներ դեմ են Հայաստանի անդամակցությանը ՄՄ-ին, երեկ «Առաջին լրատվական»-ին ասաց, որ Հայաստանին չտեսնված աշխարհաքաղաքական հնարավորություն է ընձեռվել:
> 
> Վերլուծաբանը նշեց, որ Ղազախստանի և Բելառուսի դիրքորոշումը, ինչ փաստարկներով էլ որ դրանք ղեկավարվեն, Հայաստանի համար չտեսնված աշխարհաքաղաքական հնարավորություն է: Նրա գնահատմամբ՝ գաղտնիք չէ, որ ՄՄ անդամակցությունը Հայաստանին բացարձակապես պետք չէ:
> 
> «Հայաստանը նոյեմբերի վերջին պատրաստվում էր ԵՄ-ի հետ Ասոցացման համաձայնագիր նախաստորագրել՝ այդպիսով կարևոր քայլ կատարելով եվրոպական քաղաքակրթության ուղղությամբ: *Պուտինը Մոսկվա կանչեց ՀՀ նախագահին, ձեռքերը ոլորեց, սպառնաց, թե՝ ռազմական գործողություններ սկսելու ճանապարհին կսատարի Ադրբեջանին, և Հայաստանին ստիպեց հայտարարել, որ ցանկանում է միանալ ՄՄ-ին*:
> 
> ...


Լավ ա ասում, բայց սրանք էդքան պլոճիկ չունեն, որ տենց բան անեն։ Երևի դրանից հետո էլ Հայլուրով ամեն օր ասում են որ մենք ՄՄ ենք մտնելու ու սաղ թույն ա չէ՞։

----------

Աթեիստ (02.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Լավ ա ասում, բայց սրանք էդքան պլոճիկ չունեն, որ տենց բան անեն։ Երևի դրանից հետո էլ Հայլուրով ամեն օր ասում են որ մենք ՄՄ ենք մտնելու ու սաղ թույն ա չէ՞։


Ես էն գլխից ասել եմ՝ էս լավագույն առիթն էր մեզ համար Արցախյան հարցը վերջնական մեր օգտին շուռտալու (զոհ-ագրեսոր առումով) ու Ռուսական կախվածությունից ազատվելու... բայց դե մեր բասյակները էտքան ուղեղ չունեն, իրանց մենակ իրար մեջ են «շախմատ» խաղում:

----------

Տրիբուն (02.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես էն գլխից ասել եմ՝ էս լավագույն առիթն էր մեզ համար Արցախյան հարցը վերջնական մեր օգտին շուռտալու (զոհ-ագրեսոր առումով) ու Ռուսական կախվածությունից ազատվելու... բայց դե մեր բասյակները էտքան ուղեղ չունեն, իրանց մենակ իրար մեջ են «շախմատ» խաղում:


ապեր, ստից ընդեղ են տշում… ՄՄ որ չընդունեցին չի նշանակում որ Ասոցեացվելու ենք…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես էն գլխից ասել եմ՝ էս լավագույն առիթն էր մեզ համար Արցախյան հարցը վերջնական մեր օգտին շուռտալու (զոհ-ագրեսոր առումով) ու Ռուսական կախվածությունից ազատվելու... բայց դե մեր բասյակները էտքան ուղեղ չունեն, իրանց մենակ իրար մեջ են «շախմատ» խաղում:


ապեր, ստից ընդեղ են տշում… ՄՄ որ չընդունեցին չի նշանակում որ Ասոցեացվելու ենք…

----------


## Գալաթեա

Դեռ, անկախ իրավիճակի լրջության, մի տեսակ խնդալու ա:
Տենանք երբ ա լացելու դառնալու:

----------

Տրիբուն (02.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> ապեր, ստից ընդեղ են տշում… ՄՄ որ չընդունեցին չի նշանակում որ Ասոցեացվելու ենք…


Մեֆ, ամենախնդալուն էն ա, որ մեզ փաստացի առաջարկում *էին* ասոցացվել

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ամենախնդալուն էն ա, որ մեզ փաստացի առաջարկում *էին* ասոցացվել


Ապեր, տենց հեշտ չի… տենց միանշանակ չի… ինձ ոչ ՄՄ-ն հրճվանք պատճառում ոչ էլ ասոցեացումը… էս կողմից էն կողմ անցնելը չի… էսի լուրջ բան ա…

հ.գ. ստորագրությունդ նոր նկատեցի… yo baby…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեֆ, ամենախնդալուն էն ա, որ մեզ փաստացի առաջարկում *էին* ասոցացվել


Սգո ջան, ամենախնդալուն էն ա, որ մենք դեռ պետություն ունենք: Ես սկսելու եմ սրանց դարդից փիս հավատացյալ դառնալ: Մենակ Հիսուսի, բոլոր առաքյալների ու հրեշտակների գործուն միջամտությամբ ա հնարավոր սենց անոռուգլուխ երկիր պահել:

----------

Աթեիստ (02.11.2013), Բիձա (03.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, տենց հեշտ չի… տենց միանշանակ չի… ինձ ոչ ՄՄ-ն հրճվանք պատճառում ոչ էլ ասոցեացումը… էս կողմից էն կողմ անցնելը չի… էսի լուրջ բան ա…


Մեֆ, ապեր, մի 7-8 տարի առաջ, երբ մարդիկ դեռ հեռվից չէին լսել ասոցացման մասին, ես երազել եմ էտ օրվա մասին: Էտ բացառիկ պատմական հնարավորություն ա, որը կարող ա մեզ էլ չընձեռվի: Տենց բանից հրաժարվելու համար պիտի առնվազն սերժիկ լինես  :Smile:  

Ու դու շատ  մի լսի մեր անասուններին, որ ասոցացումը հակակշռում են ՄՄ-ով: Դրանք տգետ մուտիլովշիկներ են: ԵՄ հետ ասոցացվելը ու ՄՄ մտնելը իրար հետ համադրելը ու համեմատելը անհնար ա: Ես չեմ ասում թե որն ա լավ կամ վատ: Դրանք իրարից խայտառակ տարբերվող պրոցեսներ են:

----------

Chuk (02.11.2013), Norton (03.11.2013), Sagittarius (02.11.2013), Բիձա (03.11.2013), Ներսես_AM (03.11.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Հայաստանում քննարկում են Գյումրիի 102-րդ բազայի հրամանատար Անդրեյ Ռուզինսկու հայտարարությունն այն մասին, որ եթե Ադրբեջանը պատերազմ սկսի Ղարաբաղում, ռուսական բազան միջամտելու է:
> Օրերս էլ Չեչնիայի պատերազմից հայտնի գեներալ Շամանովն է հայտարարել, որ իր դեսանտայիններով պատրաստ է ժամանել Հայաստան՝ «հասարակական կարգը պաշտպանելու համար»: Հայաստանը ստորագրել է ՀԱՊԿ մի համաձայնագիր, ըստ որի ՀԱՊԿ (այսինքն Ռուսաստանի) ուժերը կարող են Հայաստանում «հասարակական կարգ» պահպանել:
> 
> Թե ինչ է նշանակում «հասարակական կարգը», հայերն արդեն մեկ անգամ տեսել են՝ 1990-ականների առաջին կեսին: Նույն ժամանակ նաեւ տեսել են, թե ինչ է նշանակում ռուսական բանակի միջամտությունը պատերազմին. արդյունքը տեղահանված տասնյակ հայկական բնակավայրերն էին ու խայտառակ «անձնագրային ռեժիմը», որ իրականացվում էին ադրբեջանական ուժերի հետ համատեղ:
> Հայերը պատերազմում հաղթեցին այն բանից հետո, երբ ռուսական գունդը դուրս եկավ Ղարաբաղից, թողնելով զենքը:
> Տեսակետ կա, թե Գյումրիի 102-րդ զորակայանի հրամանատարի հայտարարությունը նպատակ ունի զսպել Ադրբեջանին ու Թուրքիային հնարավոր պատերազմի կապակցությամբ: Հնարավոր է, նկատի առնելով այն հանգամանքը, որ Ռուսաստանը Հայաստանի «անվտանգության երաշխավորն է»: Սակայն, ընդունա՞կ է արդյոք եւ ցանկություն ունի՞ Ռուսաստանը կատարել այդ խնդիրը եւ կանխել պատերազմը, եւ ի՞նչ քայլերի է դիմելու հնարավոր պատերազմի դեպքում:
> Վերջին շրջանի իրադարձությունները ցույց են տալիս, որ Ռուսաստանը Ադրբեջանի ու Թուրքիայի հետ մտել է պարտավորեցնող հարաբերությունների մեջ, որոնք ենթադրում են հայկական շահերի «հանձնումը»: Ընդ որում, այս գործընթացը սկսել է դեռեւս 2008 թվականից, երբ Հայաստանի օրակարգում չկար Եվրամիության հետ ասոցիացիայի խնդիրը: Կարելի է ենթադրել, որ ասոցացման խնդիրն առաջացավ հենց այն պատճառով, որ հայկական քաղաքական ղեկավարությունը վտանգ էր տեսնում Ռուսաստանի «նոր» քաղաքականության մեջ:
> 
> ԵՄ հետ ասոցիացիայի վերաբերյալ բանակցության ընթացքում Ռուսաստանն անցավ բացահայտ շանտաժի, այդ թվում անվտանգության եւ Ղարաբաղի թեմաներով: Ի վերջո, Սերժ Սարգսյանը հայտարարեց Մաքսային միությանը անդամակցելու մասին:
> ...


Աղբյուր

----------

Տրիբուն (03.11.2013)

----------


## Բիձա

> Սգո ջան, ամենախնդալուն էն ա, որ մենք դեռ պետություն ունենք: Ես սկսելու եմ սրանց դարդից փիս հավատացյալ դառնալ: Մենակ Հիսուսի, բոլոր առաքյալների ու հրեշտակների գործուն միջամտությամբ ա հնարավոր սենց անոռուգլուխ երկիր պահել:


Պետությունը սեպտեմբերի 3-ից հետո չկա՝ ռուսական տարածք է, ըստ որում առանց վարչական իրավունքների: Ախպերականին է պահապան տրված, միչև թուրքերի հետ  լավ գնով բազառ անել-բարիշելը:
Հիմա գենեռալի մակարդակով են խոսում, վաղը սեռժանտի կլինի անելիքը: Քաղաքական դեմքերի անկումը մինչև սեռժ ենթադրում էր էս ֆինալը: 
 խնդիրը մնացած ժողովրդի անվտանգ էվակուացիան է, այլ հարց չկա արանքում:

----------

Ներսես_AM (03.11.2013), Տրիբուն (03.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մաքսային միությունը Հայաստանի տնտեսության համար «հնարավորությունների նոր պատուհան» է. Տիգրան Սարգսյան 

Հաշվի առնելով վարչապետի բարի համբավը առ այն, որ տնտեսության համար մի բան ասում ա, ուղիղ հակառակը տեղի ա ունենում, մեզ սպասվում ա տնտեսական դժոխք: Ու ես ավելի քան համոզված եմ, որ հենց տենց էլ լինելույա: Ուրիշ ձև ուղղակի չի կարա լինի: Ո՞նց կարա մի նույնիսկ բուռ ռեսուրս ու բնակչություն չունեցող երկիրը հանկարծ որևէ օգուտ ստանա նավթ ու գազ արդյունահանող ու վաճառող գիգանտ սուլթանությունների կազմած միության մեջ մտնելով: 




> Սակայն կան որոշակի ռիսկեր. ՄՄ-ում սակագները ավելի քան կրկնակի գերազանցում են երրորդ երկրների հետ մեր մաքսատուրքերը: Մենք կբախվենք որոշակի բարդությունների: Սակայն ընդհանուր առմամբ, մենք տեսնում ենք, որ Հայաստանը շահում է ՄՄ-ին ու Միասնական տնտեսական տիրույթին (ՄՏՏ) անդամակցելուց:


Այ տավար, բա էլ ուրիշ ի՞նչ ռիսկ ես ուզում: Մտնում ենք ՄՄ ու մնացյալ աշխարհի հետ առևտուր ենք անում կրկնակի բարձր մաքսատուրքերով: Ավելի մեծ ռիսկ տնտեսության համար պատեկրացնել հնարավո՞ր ա: Մենք մեր ինչն ենք ներքին շուկայում պաշտպանում մնացյալ աշխարհից, որ կրկնակի բարձր մաքսատուրք դնենք ներմուծման վրա: Ասենք ռուսներն ու ղազախները պաշտպանելու մի երկու բան ունեն: Բա մե՞նք: Ալամ աշխարհը ազատ առևտուր անելով ա զարգանում, մենք ուզում ենք առանց էն էլ բլոկադայի մեջ գտնվող երկրին դնենք լրացուցիչ սահմանափակումների մեջ: 




> Ոչ ոքի համար գաղտնիք չէ, որ Ռուսաստանը մեր հիմնական առևտրային գործընկերն ու ներդրողն է, իսկ Հայաստանում արտադրվող արտադրանքը հիմնականում իրացվում է ռուսական շուկայում:


Էս 1l դարիս մուտիլովկեն ա, կամ էլ մեր վարչապետը էնքան դեբիլ ա, որ սեփական երկրի վիճակագրության հետ ծանոթ չի: Տավար ա սա, տավար !!!!!!!!!!!! Ռուսաստանը ու նույնիսկ բոլոր ԱՊՀ երկրները միասին վերցրած արդեն վաղուց մեր հիմնական առևտրային գործընկերը չի: 


Միակ հույսը Սերժի բեխերությունն ա: Սերժն էլ մինչ հիմա ինչ ասել ա, թարս ա եղել, ու հույս կա որ սեպտեմբերի 3-ին բլթացրածն էլ տեղի չի ունենա: 

Հ.Գ. Մի հույս էլ կա ... էտ էն ա, որ Նազարբաեվը արդեն 73 տարեկան ա, ու էսօր էքուց պիտի գնա էն աշխարհ: Որ օրը սույն սուլթանը հեռացավ էդեմական Մեքքա, էտ օրը բոլոր ռուս-ղազախական համատեղ պռոյեկտները գնալու են իրա հետևից:  

Հ.Գ.Գ. Մի հատ հույս էլ հիշեցի ...  :LOL:  Ռուսաստան պետությանը լավագույն դեպքում մնացել ա 30 տարվա կյանք: Մնում ա Հայաստանը ձգի էտքան:

----------

Norton (07.11.2013), Sagittarius (06.11.2013), Աթեիստ (06.11.2013), Ներսես_AM (06.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Մի հատ հույս էլ ես տամ՝ Ադրբեջանը, որ մեր օդերը փակի, մենք ՄՄ չմտնենք  :Jpit: 

Բայց եթե չեմ սխալվում մեզ ՄՄ վեկալող էլ չկար:

----------

Ներսես_AM (06.11.2013), Տրիբուն (06.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի հատ հույս էլ ես տամ՝ Ադրբեջանը, որ մեր օդերը փակի, մենք ՄՄ չմտնենք 
> 
> Բայց եթե չեմ սխալվում մեզ ՄՄ վեկալող էլ չկար:


Աստված ձենդ լսի: Աչքիս իրոք մեզ վեկալող չկա, քանի որ մեզանից մի գրամ քյար չկա: Ուղղակի մենք մի հատ ղումարբազի պատճառով, դուրս ենք մնում եվրոպական գործըընթացներից, ու իրոք մեզ էլ լուրջ ոչ մեկը չի վերաբերվում ԵՄ-ում: Առանց էն էլ լուրջ չէին վերաբերվում, լրջության վերջին մնացորդներն էլ մենք մեր ձեռով փոզմիշ արեցինք: 

Բայց ռուսները համա անասուն են: Իրանց վիզ պետք ա մենակ Ուկրաինան, մնացածը (Հայաստան, Վրաստան, Մոլոդովա) մանր մունր հավայի կայֆեր են: Ռուսները մեզ ճնշելով ուզում էին մնացածի աչքը վախացնեին ու ուզում էին, որ մեր ղումարբազը բարի օրինակ ծառայի: Բայց դրանից հետո, փոխանակ գոնե մի 6 ամիս Հայաստանին գուրգուրեն, փայփայեն, անկապ բռնեն մի երկու միլիարդ փող տան, գազի գինը  սարքեն 10 դոլար, որ ցույց տան, թե իբր ինչ օգտակար բան ա ՄՄ-ին միանալը (6 ամիս հետո կարան էլի սաղ հետողորմյա անեն, ու էլի լացացանեն Հայաստանի մայրիկը), դրած Հայաստանին աջ ու ձախ կզցնում ու նվաստացնում են: Էս տենալուց հետո Ուկրաինան, Վրաստանը ու Մոլդովան հիմա վաբշե անհամբեր են, թե երբ են ԵՄ հետ ասոցացումը ստորագրելու:  :LOL:  

Զուտ ռուսական դեբիլ ու տապոռ քաղաքականություն ա - մի գրամ մտածել պետք չի, մենակ պետք ա զոռով կզցնել:

----------

Sagittarius (06.11.2013), Աթեիստ (06.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (06.11.2013), Ներսես_AM (06.11.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

Մի հատ էլ հույս ես տամ․․․ չէ է, էլ հույս չկա:

----------

Vaio (07.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հիասթափվելու համար էլ արիություն է պետք, բայց մենք ընդամենը նեղացած ենք Ռուսաստանից որպես հարազատից. Վանո Սիրադեղյան

----------

Վիշապ (13.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սահմանադրության Հոդված 12-ն էլ փոխելու են ու գրեն « Հայաստանի Հանրապետության պետական լեզուն ռուսերենն է, իսկ հայերենը համարվում է կենցաղային հաղորդակցության միջոց»: Կամ էլ, սենց մի բան: Կարճ ասած, հարյուր տոկոսով ռուսերեն մտնելու յամեր սահմանդրությամ մեջ, որպես ինչ-որ կարգ ունեցող լեզու, որ Սեռժի ռուսկայազիչնի թռնիկների իռավունքները սախռանյատ առվեն:


Յոբ... տինդիրիմ ... ամենավատ մտածածներս էնքան արագ են տեղի ունենալու, որ չենք հասցնելու դեպքերի սրընթաց զարգացման հետևից:

Հայաստանում ռուսերենի կարգավիճակի մասին ՌԴ ներկայացուցիչների շեշտադրումները տարակուսանքի տեղիք են տալիս. Նիկոլ Փաշինյան

----------

Ambrosine (18.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հայաստանում մենակ մի հոգի ա, որ կարում ա ռուսներին քչից շատից դեմ տա ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հայաստանում մենակ մի հոգի ա, որ կարում ա ռուսներին քչից շատից դեմ տա ...


ապեր լսել եմ… ինքը ռուսներին դեմ չի տվել, ինքն ասել ա որ մեր նախագահը մեզ չի ասել թե էս ամեն ինչն ինչի մասին ա… ասել ա մենք խաբար չենք էտ ինչ ա… իսկ էտի ռուսների պրոբլեմը չի, էտ մեր ներքին հարցն ա, էտի ինքը պտի Սերժին ասի…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ապեր լսել եմ… ինքը ռուսներին դեմ չի տվել, ինքն ասել ա որ մեր նախագահը մեզ չի ասել թե էս ամեն ինչն ինչի մասին ա… ասել ա մենք խաբար չենք էտ ինչ ա… իսկ էտի ռուսների պրոբլեմը չի, էտ մեր ներքին հարցն ա, էտի ինքը պտի Սերժին ասի…


Թուուու, թքեմ Նիկոլի էրեսին: Պիտի Լյովիկը լիներ, որ տեղը տեղին ասեր ամեն ինչ: Բայց չի հասցրել գրանցվի ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Թուուու, թքեմ Նիկոլի էրեսին: Պիտի Լյովիկը լիներ, որ տեղը տեղին ասեր ամեն ինչ: Բայց չի հասցրել գրանցվի ...


ապեր, հիմա ինչ ըլնի Լյովիկն ա՞՞ մեղավոր… ասինք ճիշտ ես ասում, վատն ա լյովիկը… գնա Նիկոլից պահանջի որ միտինգ անի դուք էլ գնաք… Նիկոլից պահանջի որ Շանթի համար բողոքի ակցիաներ կազմակերպի…

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հայաստանում մենակ մի հոգի ա, որ կարում ա ռուսներին քչից շատից դեմ տա ...


Չգիտեմ` ընդդիմադիր է իրականում, թե իշխանության կողմից գործող "ընդդիմադիր", այնուամենայնիվ, ռուսական կողմը պետք է լսեր նման խոսքեր, և դա արեց Նիկոլը: Մենք միայն գիտենք, թե Ռուսաստանը մեզ ինչեր է վաճառում, ինչքան զինվոր է տեղակայում մեր տարածքում, իսկ տեղյա՞կ ենք, թե ինչ համաձայնագրեր ունի Ադրբեջանի ու Թուրքիայի հետ:

Իմ մոտ այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ ՄՄ-ն ընդամենը ժամանակ ձգելու միջոց է, անիրականանալի մի բան: Սերժ Սարգսյանը երևի առաջին հանրապետության դասերը լավ էր հիշում: Չմոռանանք, որ ՄՄ-ին անդամակցելու շուրջ "մտածում է" նաև Թուրքիան: Առաջին աշխարհամարտից հետո էլ Թուրքիան կարմիր շորեր հագավ ու ռուսական ոսկին ու զենքը ուղղեց բոլորի դեմ, հետո բացահայտ շրջվեց արդեն Ռուսաստանի դեմ. մենք ուշացանք` շնորհիվ Դաշնակցության, կորցրինք բավականին տարածքներ: Հիմա նույն իրավիճակն է, բայց մենք արդեն հասցրել ենք հայտարարել ոչ միայն ՄՄ-ին միանալու ցանկության մասին, այլև այն, որ Թուրքիայի` ՄՄ-ին անդամակցելու մասին խոսք անգամ գնալ չի կարող:

հ.գ. ես դեռ կասկածում եմ, որ մենք ՄՄ-ին միանալու ենք: Բայց եթե անգամ նման բան տեղի ունենա, հաշվի առնելով այս հապճեպ գործընթացը` մեզ ՄՄ խցկելու, ինձ համոզում է, որ այդքան հապճեպ էլ այն փլուզվելու է: Ինշալլահ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ապեր, հիմա ինչ ըլնի Լյովիկն ա՞՞ մեղավոր… ասինք ճիշտ ես ասում, վատն ա լյովիկը… գնա Նիկոլից պահանջի որ միտինգ անի դուք էլ գնաք… Նիկոլից պահանջի որ Շանթի համար բողոքի ակցիաներ կազմակերպի…


Լավ-լավ, մի նեղվի, Լյովիկին բան չենք ասում: Ինքը շատ խելացի, կազմակերպված, հեռատես քաղաքական գործիչ ա, ես կասեի ստրատեգ ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լավ-լավ, մի նեղվի, Լյովիկին բան չենք ասում: Ինքը շատ խելացի, կազմակերպված, հեռատես քաղաքական գործիչ ա, ես կասեի ստրատեգ ...


ապեր, ես Լյովիկին երբեք ոչ գովացել եմ, ոչ էլ փնովել… ես դաժե հիմա ՀԱԿ-ի անուն էլ չեմ տալիս… ժամանակավորապես ձեր հետ համաձայնել եմ որ իրանք տուֆտա են, դավաճան են, տականք են, իշխանական լափի հետևից են վազում, լուզեռ են, դավաճան են, իրանց մաման ես **** ու բան չեն անում… դուք եք մնում-մնում "լյովիկը սենց, լյովիկը նենց"…

լավ եք անւմ կպնում եք… էտի ձեր իրավունքն ա… բայց օդի մեջ մի թողեք… Նիկոլին գովում ես, Շանթին գովում ես, լավ ես անում, բայց պահանջում ես լյովիկներից… մի հատ կողմնորոշվեք…

----------


## Ambrosine

> Զուտ ռուսական դեբիլ ու տապոռ քաղաքականություն ա - մի գրամ մտածել պետք չի, մենակ պետք ա զոռով կզցնել:


Ձեռ ենք առնում, բայց էդ տապոռը իրական սոցիալ-հոգեբանական և ռազմաքաղաքական կատեգորիա է դարձել. մասնավորապես մեր հարևան երկրում այն ազգային "ազատագրական" զենք է  :Jpit: :

Ուկրաինան լուրջ երկմտանքի առաջ է իրականում: Ամսի 21-ին պետք է 3 (ինչքան հասկանում եմ, արդեն` 2) օրինագիծ քննարկվի, որոնք անմիջականորեն կապված են եվրաինտեգրման հետ: Եթե դրանք չընդունվեն, Վիլնյուս գնալն անիմաստ է դառնում: Նախորդ նիստին` ամսի 13-ին, գործընթացը ձախողվել է: Իրավիճակը այնքան լուրջ է, որ ԵՄ խորհրդարանի առաքելությունը` Լեհաստանի նախկին նախագահ Կվանևսկու և ԵՄ խորհրդարանի նախկին նախագահ Կոքսի մասնակցությամբ, երկարաձգվել է մինչև Վիլնյուսի գագաթաժողովը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> լավ եք անւմ կպնում եք… էտի ձեր իրավունքն ա… բայց օդի մեջ մի թողեք… Նիկոլին գովում ես, Շանթին գովում ես, լավ ես անում, բայց պահանջում ես լյովիկներից… մի հատ կողմնորոշվեք…


Ես Լյովիկից բա՞ն եմ պահանջել, Աստված կարոտ պահի  :LOL:  Նիկոլին ու Շանթին գովալը իմ քաղաքացիական իրավունքն ա, այնպես ինչպես իմ իրավունքն ա պահանջել ԱԺ-ում վերընգած կազմակերպված քաղաքական ուժից կատարել իր խոստումները: Կամ գոնե իրանք են ասում, որ իրանք ամենակազմակերպվածն են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իմ մոտ այնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ ՄՄ-ն ընդամենը ժամանակ ձգելու միջոց է, անիրականանալի մի բան: Սերժ Սարգսյանը երևի առաջին հանրապետության դասերը լավ էր հիշում: Չմոռանանք, որ ՄՄ-ին անդամակցելու շուրջ "մտածում է" նաև Թուրքիան: Առաջին աշխարհամարտից հետո էլ Թուրքիան կարմիր շորեր հագավ ու ռուսական ոսկին ու զենքը ուղղեց բոլորի դեմ, հետո բացահայտ շրջվեց արդեն Ռուսաստանի դեմ. մենք ուշացանք` շնորհիվ Դաշնակցության, կորցրինք բավականին տարածքներ: Հիմա նույն իրավիճակն է, բայց մենք արդեն հասցրել ենք հայտարարել ոչ միայն ՄՄ-ին միանալու ցանկության մասին, այլև այն, որ Թուրքիայի` ՄՄ-ին անդամակցելու մասին խոսք անգամ գնալ չի կարող:


Աստղո ջան, քո սխալը նրանում ա, որ դու միշտ քո ենթադրությունները կառուցում ես էն դրույթի հիման վրա, որ Հայաստանը արտաքին քաղաքականություն ունի, ու ընդունված որոշումների հիմքում ընկած ա գոնե ինչ-որ վերլուծություն, միտք, հաղափար: Ջանս, Հայաստանը արտաքին քաղաքականություն չունի, ու Սերժի որոշումները ոչ մի կերպ չեն կարող ենթարկվել որևէ տրամաբանության: Դրանք սպոնտան, տվյալ պահին իրա անձի համար ամենահարմար, ՀՀ շահերի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեցող, նախկին պատմությունից բացարձակապես ոչ մի դաս չքաղած (էտ անտեր պատմությունը պետք ա իմանալ, որ դասեր քաղես) որոշումներ են: Տարրական քյանդրբազություն, ոչ մի բան ավել: 




> հ.գ. ես դեռ կասկածում եմ, որ մենք ՄՄ-ին միանալու ենք: Բայց եթե անգամ նման բան տեղի ունենա, հաշվի առնելով այս հապճեպ գործընթացը` մեզ ՄՄ խցկելու, ինձ համոզում է, որ այդքան հապճեպ էլ այն փլուզվելու է: Ինշալլահ:


Իսկ սրա հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Մենակ ՄՄ-ն չէ, փլուզվելու ա նաև Ռուսաստանը: ՄՄ-ն պատահական հորինված, զրո տնտեսական բազայով, զրո հեռանկարով, զրո նպատակներով ամբիցիոզ կառույց ա, մեկ մարդու տակ սարքած, երկրորդի գործուն աջակցությամբ - Պուտին/Նազարբաեվ: Մնում ա փլուզվելու պահին դեռ Հայաստան մնացած լինի: Ու մենք էլի հետ ենք ընկնում գլոբալ գործընթացներից, ու կարող ա մեկընդմիշտ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձեռ ենք առնում, բայց էդ տապոռը իրական սոցիալ-հոգեբանական և ռազմաքաղաքական կատեգորիա է դարձել. մասնավորապես մեր հարևան երկրում այն ազգային "ազատագրական" զենք է :


Միայն ու միայն մաֆիոզ, կոռումպացված ու անարդյունավետ իշխանություններ ունեցող երկրների համար: Մի քիչ գոնե պակաս բանանները ելքը գտնում են՝ Մոլդով + Վրաստան: 




> Ուկրաինան լուրջ երկմտանքի առաջ է իրականում: Ամսի 21-ին պետք է 3 (ինչքան հասկանում եմ, արդեն` 2) օրինագիծ քննարկվի, որոնք անմիջականորեն կապված են եվրաինտեգրման հետ: Եթե դրանք չընդունվեն, Վիլնյուս գնալն անիմաստ է դառնում: Նախորդ նիստին` ամսի 13-ին, գործընթացը ձախողվել է: Իրավիճակը այնքան լուրջ է, որ ԵՄ խորհրդարանի առաքելությունը` Լեհաստանի նախկին նախագահ Կվանևսկու և ԵՄ խորհրդարանի նախկին նախագահ Կոքսի մասնակցությամբ, երկարաձգվել է մինչև Վիլնյուսի գագաթաժողովը:


Ես լիահույս եմ: Ուկրաինան կստորագրի ... Պրոբլեմների մասին գիտեմ, բայց ներքին ձայնս ասում ա, որ Ուկրաինան հոգեբանորեն ու պատմականորեն պատրաստ ա: Յանուկովիչը ամեն ձև խուսափում ա Մոսկվայում երևալուց, ու էտ արդեն ահագին բան ա նշանակում: Ազարովի վերջին հայտարարությունները մի քիչ հիասթափեցնող են, բայց դե, հայտնի բան ա, որ մի բանան էլ Ուկրաինան ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես Լյովիկից բա՞ն եմ պահանջել, Աստված կարոտ պահի  Նիկոլին ու Շանթին գովալը իմ քաղաքացիական իրավունքն ա, այնպես ինչպես իմ իրավունքն ա պահանջել ԱԺ-ում վերընգած կազմակերպված քաղաքական ուժից կատարել իր խոստումները: Կամ գոնե իրանք են ասում, որ իրանք ամենակազմակերպվածն են:


պահանջի ու օգտվի քո քաղաքացիական իրավկունքներից… ոչ ոք քեզ բան չի ասում… բայց ստեղ ձենդ չի լսվում, դրսում ավելի լավ ա լսվում…

հ.գ. քո քաղաքացիական իրավունքից օգտվելը Նիկոլին ոչ մի բան ա, իսկ Շանթի համար նույնիսկ հուսահատեցնող… 

ես ուղղակի ուզում եմ էն խելագարի դենքը տեսնեմ ով էսքանից հետո կհամաձայնվի ձեզ առաջնորդել… որ կհամաձայնվի նստել բանտ էն հույսով որ իրան մենակ չենթողնի…

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս էլ «ռուսամետ» Յուշչենկոյի էսօրվա հայտարարությունը  :Love: 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* *30 ноября Украину поглотит прокремлевский союз, если СА с ЕС сорвется - В. Ющенко*

Третий президент Украины Виктор Ющенко прогнозирует, что 30 ноября Украину поглотит прокремлевский союз, если СА с ЕС сорвется. Об этом УНН сообщили в пресс-службе "Нашей Украины".
"За две недели до саммита мы видим тревожные признаки изменения направления движения, происходящие под жестким давлением третьей стороны. Мы видим знакомый арсенал торговых, газовых, информационных войн и непрозрачные дипломатические попытки заблокировать европейскую политику украинского руководства. Самые большие скептики могли увидеть: цель такого давления - срыв подписания Соглашения об ассоциации. Политика северного соседа имеет очень четкую мотивацию - Украина вписана во все проекты восстановления СССР как ключевой компонент. Это вопрос национальной идентичности России, новейший вариант которой основывается на тоталитарном прошлом советской империи. В этом заключается опасное отличие России от Евросоюза, где царит глобальная недооценка геополитического значения Украины. Более двух десятилетий Украина находилась в неопределенном состоянии многовекторности. Но времени на выбор вектора движения больше нет. Срыв подписания соглашения будет означать автоматическое вхождение в псевдо-экономические проекты вроде Таможенного Союза, при этом стиль российской политики не изменится - он радикализируется", - отметил третий президент Украины.
По его убеждению, уже 30 ноября Украину поглотит прокремлевский союз. Украинская государственная независимость будет редуцирована к полномочиям автономного округа Российской Федерации, ни о какой внешней политике в национальных интересах не пойдет. Украина больше не будет иметь права говорить с Европой.

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս էլ «ռուսամետ» Յուշչենկոյի էսօրվա հայտարարությունը 
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* *30 ноября Украину поглотит прокремлевский союз, если СА с ЕС сорвется - В. Ющенко*
> 
> Третий президент Украины Виктор Ющенко прогнозирует, что 30 ноября Украину поглотит прокремлевский союз, если СА с ЕС сорвется. Об этом УНН сообщили в пресс-службе "Нашей Украины".
> "За две недели до саммита мы видим тревожные признаки изменения направления движения, происходящие под жестким давлением третьей стороны. Мы видим знакомый арсенал торговых, газовых, информационных войн и непрозрачные дипломатические попытки заблокировать европейскую политику украинского руководства. Самые большие скептики могли увидеть: цель такого давления - срыв подписания Соглашения об ассоциации. Политика северного соседа имеет очень четкую мотивацию - Украина вписана во все проекты восстановления СССР как ключевой компонент. Это вопрос национальной идентичности России, новейший вариант которой основывается на тоталитарном прошлом советской империи. В этом заключается опасное отличие России от Евросоюза, где царит глобальная недооценка геополитического значения Украины. Более двух десятилетий Украина находилась в неопределенном состоянии многовекторности. Но времени на выбор вектора движения больше нет. Срыв подписания соглашения будет означать автоматическое вхождение в псевдо-экономические проекты вроде Таможенного Союза, при этом стиль российской политики не изменится - он радикализируется", - отметил третий президент Украины.
> По его убеждению, уже 30 ноября Украину поглотит прокремлевский союз. Украинская государственная независимость будет редуцирована к полномочиям автономного округа Российской Федерации, ни о какой внешней политике в национальных интересах не пойдет. Украина больше не будет иметь права говорить с Европой.


Յուշչենկոն ռուսամետ չէր ապեր, Յանուկովիչն էր ռուամետը… չէ՞…

----------


## Տրիբուն

հա էլի .. չակերտավոր .. բայց մեկա սխալ եմ գրել .. անտեղին չակերտներ էին ..

----------


## Տրիբուն

Խելք ա մնացել ... Չուկն ա մեղավոր ու ՀԱԿ-ը .. մեկա

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Խելք ա մնացել ... Չուկն ա մեղավոր ու ՀԱԿ-ը .. մեկա


ու զմուրաբյան լյովիկը… թաղեմ ես դրան… էն 15 կետերը ոնց ջրվավ…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ու զմուրաբյան լյովիկը… թաղեմ ես դրան… էն 15 կետերը ոնց ջրվավ…


Թեմայից դուրս գրառում ա .. տուգանքե էս տղուն, լարեք ստեղից ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Թեմայից դուրս գրառում ա .. տուգանքե էս տղուն, լարեք ստեղից ...


ապեր, էլ տեղ չունեմ գնալու… տենց թեմա չկա էլ… որտեղ գրում եմ տուգանվում եմ…

----------


## Tig

*ՆԻԿՈԼ ՓԱՇԻՆՅԱՆԻ ԵԼՈՒՅԹԸ ՀԱՅ-ՌՈՒՍԱԿԱՆ ՀԱՄԱՏԵՂ ՆԻՍՏՈՒՄ*

----------


## Tig

*Բելառուս. Մոսկվան որոշումներ է կորզում շանտաժով ու կոմպրոմատներով-2*

----------

Bruno (20.11.2013), Տրիբուն (20.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուկրաինան լուրջ երկմտանքի առաջ է իրականում ...


Աստղո դու ճիշտ էիր .... Մի անասուն էլ ուկրաինացքի դուրս եկան  :Sad: 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* Правительство Украины приостановило подготовку к заключению соглашения об ассоциации с Евросоюзом, которое собирались утвердить на вильнюсском саммите "Восточное партнерство" в конце ноября.

"Приостановить процесс подготовки к заключению соглашения об ассоциации между Украиной, с одной стороны, и Европейским союзом, Европейским сообществом по атомной энергии и их государствами - членами, с другой стороны, и действие решения Кабинета министров Украины от 18 сентября 2013г. "О подготовке к подписанию проекта соглашения об ассоциации между Украиной, с одной стороны, и Европейским союзом и его государствами - членами, с другой стороны", - говорится в постановлении правительства.

Заключение соглашения предполагало ряд условий, в частности Евросоюз поставил вопрос об освобождении экс-премьера, лидера оппозиционной партии "Батькивщина" Юлии Тимошенко, которая продолжает лечение.

Рассмотрение законопроекта об ассоциации с ЕС в Верховной раде несколько раз откладывалось. Сегодня парламент забраковал все законопроекты о праве лечения заключенных за рубежом, которые позволяли отправить Ю.Тимошенко за границу.

Правительство Украины предложило России и Евросоюзу создать комиссию по торгово-экономическим отношениям. Также правительство распорядилось возобновить активный диалог с Россией и другими странами Таможенного союза и государствами - членами СНГ относительно оживления торгово-экономических связей с целью сохранения и укрепления совместными усилиями экономического потенциала государства.

Что послужило причиной заморозки соглашения, неизвестно. По мнению главы комитета Европейского парламента по иностранным делам Эльмара Брока, это давление со стороны России, передает ""РБК-Украина"".

"Украинский парламент в течение длительного времени знал наши требования. По моему мнению, это решение - не договориться о законе относительно преодоления избирательного правосудия - означает, что Украина ищет пути отступления. Мне кажется, Украина не готова, не желает подписывать соглашение об ассоциации из-за давления России", - заявил дипломат.

По словам Э.Брока, именно президент Украины Виктор Янукович не намерен подписывать соглашение. "Надежда умирает последней, но моя нынешняя оценка - президент Янукович больше не намерен подписывать через давление или обещания России", - добавил европейский парламентарий.

В то же время представитель миссии Европарламента Александр Квасьневский призвал не терять надежды. "Работа (европейской. - Примеч. РБК) миссии продолжается, шансы на подписание договора об ассоциации с ЕС еще есть", - сказал он.

Представительство Европарламента на запрос "РБК-Украина" оставило решение кабмина без комментариев.

----------

My World My Space (21.11.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղո դու ճիշտ էիր .... Մի անասուն էլ ուկրաինացքի դուրս եկան 
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* Правительство Украины приостановило подготовку к заключению соглашения об ассоциации с Евросоюзом, которое собирались утвердить на вильнюсском саммите "Восточное партнерство" в конце ноября.
> 
> "Приостановить процесс подготовки к заключению соглашения об ассоциации между Украиной, с одной стороны, и Европейским союзом, Европейским сообществом по атомной энергии и их государствами - членами, с другой стороны, и действие решения Кабинета министров Украины от 18 сентября 2013г. "О подготовке к подписанию проекта соглашения об ассоциации между Украиной, с одной стороны, и Европейским союзом и его государствами - членами, с другой стороны", - говорится в постановлении правительства.
> 
> Заключение соглашения предполагало ряд условий, в частности Евросоюз поставил вопрос об освобождении экс-премьера, лидера оппозиционной партии "Батькивщина" Юлии Тимошенко, которая продолжает лечение.
> 
> ...


Իրականում կցանկանայի սխալվել, որովհետև հետխորհրդային տարածքում փոփոխությունների կարիք կա, մենք դրանց կարիքը շատ ունենք: Մի ժամանակ որ բիպոլյար համակարգի սաղմեր էի տեսնում, մտածում էի, թե խորհրդային շրջանի ազդեցության տակ եմ մնացել, ամեն ինչ ինձ մոտ երկու բևեռով է որոշվում, բայց հիմա այնպիսի գործընթացների ենք ականատես լինում, որ կարելի է արդեն խոսել երկբևեռ աշխարհակարգի վերականգնման միտումների մասին: Այստեղ արդեն հարց է, թե մյուս խաղացողները` Չինաստանը, Հնդկաստանը, Ճապոնիան... կորոշեն իրոք միանա՞լ, թե՞ չմիացման շարժումը կվերակենդանանա, որը գաղափարական առումով մարել էր ԽՍՀՄ փլուզումից հետո: Բայց եթե դա էլ մի կողմ թողնենք, ասպարեզ են գալիս հստակ ուրվագծված երկու խաղացողներ` Տրանսատլանտյան ճամբար (ԱՄՆ+ԵՄ+ՆԱՏՕ) և ԱՊՀ (Ռուսաստան+ՀԱՊԿ+ՄՄ, Եվրասիական միություն): Այստեղ մի տարբերություն կա` առաջինը գերհագեցած իրավապայմանագրային դաշտ ունի, զարգացած ինստիտուցիոնալ համակարգ, բարձր կենսամակարդակ, իսկ երկրորդը թղթի կտոր է: Ափսոս, որ մենք միշտ երկրորդի ներքո ենք հայտնվում:

----------

Տրիբուն (21.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Իրականում կցանկանայի սխալվել, որովհետև հետխորհրդային տարածքում փոփոխությունների կարիք կա, մենք դրանց կարիքը շատ ունենք: Մի ժամանակ որ բիպոլյար համակարգի սաղմեր էի տեսնում, մտածում էի, թե խորհրդային շրջանի ազդեցության տակ եմ մնացել, ամեն ինչ ինձ մոտ երկու բևեռով է որոշվում, բայց հիմա այնպիսի գործընթացների ենք ականատես լինում, որ կարելի է արդեն խոսել երկբևեռ աշխարհակարգի վերականգնման միտումների մասին: Այստեղ արդեն հարց է, թե մյուս խաղացողները` Չինաստանը, Հնդկաստանը, Ճապոնիան... կորոշեն իրոք միանա՞լ, թե՞ չմիացման շարժումը կվերակենդանանա, որը գաղափարական առումով մարել էր ԽՍՀՄ փլուզումից հետո: Բայց եթե դա էլ մի կողմ թողնենք, ասպարեզ են գալիս հստակ ուրվագծված երկու խաղացողներ` Տրանսատլանտյան ճամբար (ԱՄՆ+ԵՄ+ՆԱՏՕ) և ԱՊՀ (Ռուսաստան+ՀԱՊԿ+ՄՄ, Եվրասիական միություն): Այստեղ մի տարբերություն կա` առաջինը գերհագեցած իրավապայմանագրային դաշտ ունի, զարգացած ինստիտուցիոնալ համակարգ, բարձր կենսամակարդակ, իսկ երկրորդը թղթի կտոր է: Ափսոս, որ մենք միշտ երկրորդի ներքո ենք հայտնվում:


Աստղ ջան, Ռուսաստանի բևեռային գնացքն գնացել ա. սա մեծ Հսկայի հոգեվարքն ա, դրա համար էլ քայլերը սենց ագրեսիվ են: «Երկրորդ բևեռը», եթե ձևավորվի էլ, դա Չինաստանն ա, որ արդեն գրեթե ամեն առումով Ռուսաստանին գերազանցում ա, մի քանի տարի անց ռազմաքաղաքական առումով էլ կհասնի ու կամացից հայացքը կուղղի դեպի Ռուսաստանի հեռավոր աևելքի անբնակ տափաստանները և առատ բնական ռեսուրսները:

----------

Ambrosine (21.11.2013), Տրիբուն (21.11.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, Ռուսաստանի բևեռային գնացքն գնացել ա. սա մեծ Հսկայի հոգեվարքն ա, դրա համար էլ քայլերը սենց ագրեսիվ են: «Երկրորդ բևեռը», եթե ձևավորվի էլ, դա Չինաստանն ա, որ արդեն գրեթե ամեն առումով Ռուսաստանին գերազանցում ա, մի քանի տարի անց ռազմաքաղաքական առումով էլ կհասնի ու կամացից հայացքը կուղղի դեպի Ռուսաստանի հեռավոր աևելքի անբնակ տափաստանները և առատ բնական ռեսուրսները:


Համաձայն եմ, Չինաստանը այսօր կարևորագույն խաղացող է, Ռուսաստանից էլ կենսունակ: Ուկրաինայի, Վրաստանի ստորագրելու դեպքում մտածում էի, որ հույսեր կան, որ ՄՄ-ն չի ձևավորվի, իսկ հիմա մտածում եմ, որ Ռուսաստանին, այնուամենայնիվ, հաջողվելու է կյանքի կոչել "ԽՍՀՄ-2" պՌոյեկտը` թեկուզ ոչ 70 տարով: Աստված տա քո ասած "մի քանի տարի անց"-ը շուտ գա: Բայց էստեղ էլ մի ուրիշ հարց է առաջանում. մենք կկարողանա՞նք միանալ 2-րդ բևեռին, թե՞ արդեն 3-րդ բևեռի շրջանակներում պետք է լինենք (թեկուզ այդ "բևեռի" մեջ Ռուսաստանից բացի մեկ էլ ՀՀ-ն լինի): Ինձ հետաքրքիր են ձեր կարծիքները:

----------


## Mephistopheles

էսօր Ուկրաինայի վրա մեծ ճնշումներ կան… եթե հաջողվեց ուրեմն ամեն ինչ ուրիշ ընթացք կարա ստանա… Ղազախստանը, Ռուսաստանն ու Ուկրաինան կարան եղանակ փոխեն ու դրան էլ որ գումարես ուզբեկներին, տաջիկներին կիգիզներին ու բելոռուսներին, գումարած Հայաստանը ապա կարա փոխի ահագին բան… ստեղ հարցն էն ա որ էս միությունը ոչ թե էնքան տնտեսական ա որքան հումքաճանապարհային… էսի իմ անձնական կարծիքն ա… էս երկրներն իրանցից տնտեսական արժեք չեն ներկայացնում, բայց հումքի արտահանման ու ճանապարհային/տրանզիտ առումով սրանք մեծ խաղացողներ են ու դա էլ արտահայտվելու ա իրանց քաղաքականության մեջ… այսինքն իրանց քաղաքական ուժը կայանում ա վերը ասվածի մեջ… ուշադիր որ լինեք, Ռուսաստանի լծակն էսօր գասն ու նավթն ա՝ հումքը… կռվել չի կարող, տնտեսությունն էլ մրցունակ չի… որպես շուկա գրավիչ ա, բայց շատ դժվար ա կոռուպցիայի ու անօրենության պատճառով…

Ստեղ Տրիբունի էքսպերտիզի կարիքը կա…

----------

Տրիբուն (21.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Համաձայն եմ, Չինաստանը այսօր կարևորագույն խաղացող է, Ռուսաստանից էլ կենսունակ: Ուկրաինայի, Վրաստանի ստորագրելու դեպքում մտածում էի, որ հույսեր կան, որ ՄՄ-ն չի ձևավորվի, իսկ հիմա մտածում եմ, որ Ռուսաստանին, այնուամենայնիվ, հաջողվելու է կյանքի կոչել "ԽՍՀՄ-2" պՌոյեկտը` թեկուզ ոչ 70 տարով: Աստված տա քո ասած "մի քանի տարի անց"-ը շուտ գա: Բայց էստեղ էլ մի ուրիշ հարց է առաջանում. մենք կկարողանա՞նք միանալ 2-րդ բևեռին, թե՞ արդեն 3-րդ բևեռի շրջանակներում պետք է լինենք (թեկուզ այդ "բևեռի" մեջ Ռուսաստանից բացի մեկ էլ ՀՀ-ն լինի): Ինձ հետաքրքիր են ձեր կարծիքները:


Ստեղ Ռուսաստանը ունի երկու ֆունդամենտալ պրոբլեմ՝ 

ա.) Նախ ինքը չունի էն կոսմոպոլիտ իդեալոգաին որն ուներ ԽՍՀՄ-ը: Ռուսաստանը բազմազգ, բազմակրոն մի հատ ահռելի բազառ ա: ՄՄ-ի հետ դա դեռ ավելանում ա: ՈՒ էս էքսպանսիան հիմնված ա «նացիոնալիստական զարթոնքի վրա»՝ ռուսաց լեզվի ազդեցության մեծացման փորձերն էլ վառ օրինակ, նույնիսկ Գերմանիան ու Ֆրանսիան ԵՄ-ում նման ջանասիրությամբ սեփական լեզուն մնացած երկրների վզին չեն փաթաթում: Բայց նացիոնալիստական էքսպանսիայի դարերը անցել էն ու արդյունքում ոչ միյան չձևավորված ՄՄ-ն ա ճաքելու, այլև Ռուսաստանի մեջից: Միակ խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ Պուտինը ոչ ադեկվատ տեռորիստ-կամիկաձե ա (նոր սերնդի Ստալին-Հիտլեր), որը ահռելի քանակությամբ բոմբեր ունի:

բ.) Աշխարհը փոխվել ա, Ռուսաստանի արտաքին քաղաքականության մեթոդները՝ ոչ: Էսօր նույնիսկ կոմունիստական Չինաստանն ա առևտուր անում, առևտուրը դարձել ա պատերազմելու նոր ձև: Դրա համար էլ բևեռների ձևավորումը ոչ մեկին ձեռ չի տալիս, գլոբալիզացումը առևտրականների համար ավելի շահավետ ա: Բոլորն են առևտուր անում, բացի Ռուսաստանից: Չհաշված նավթն ու գազը՝ Ռուսաստանը միջազգային առևտրում չկա. Բրազիլիան, Մեքսիկան, Հնդկաստանը, Թուրքիան, Թայլանդը, Հվ.Կորեան, Ինդոնեզիան ավելի մեծ դեր ունեն, նույնիսկ Վենեսուելան է առևտուր անում:

----------

Տրիբուն (21.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էսօր Ուկրաինայի վրա մեծ ճնշումներ կան… եթե հաջողվեց ուրեմն ամեն ինչ ուրիշ ընթացք կարա ստանա… Ղազախստանը, Ռուսաստանն ու Ուկրաինան կարան եղանակ փոխեն ու դրան էլ որ գումարես ուզբեկներին, տաջիկներին կիգիզներին ու բելոռուսներին, գումարած Հայաստանը ապա կարա փոխի ահագին բան… ստեղ հարցն էն ա որ էս միությունը ոչ թե էնքան տնտեսական ա որքան հումքաճանապարհային… էսի իմ անձնական կարծիքն ա… էս երկրներն իրանցից տնտեսական արժեք չեն ներկայացնում, բայց հումքի արտահանման ու ճանապարհային/տրանզիտ առումով սրանք մեծ խաղացողներ են ու դա էլ արտահայտվելու ա իրանց քաղաքականության մեջ… այսինքն իրանց քաղաքական ուժը կայանում ա վերը ասվածի մեջ… ուշադիր որ լինեք, Ռուսաստանի լծակն էսօր գասն ու նավթն ա՝ հումքը… կռվել չի կարող, տնտեսությունն էլ մրցունակ չի… որպես շուկա գրավիչ ա, բայց շատ դժվար ա կոռուպցիայի ու անօրենության պատճառով…
> շա
> Ստեղ Տրիբունի էքսպերտիզի կարիքը կա…


Առանց էքսպերտիզայի, լրիվ ճիշտ ես գրել: 

Մենակ մի հավելում - եթե տնտեսական միավորումի հիմքում ընկած ա հանքահումքային բազան, ապա էտ միության մեջ մտած այն երկրները, որոնք համապատասխան հանքահումքային բազա չունեն, հայտնվում են հատկապես ծանր վիճակում: Հումք ունեցող երկրները իրանց պրոբլեմները, անարդյունավտությունն ու ցածր մրցունակությունը ծածկում/սվաղում են շատ փողով, այն ինչ հիմա անում են Ռուսաստանն ու Ղազախստանը: Հայաստանի միակ շանսը բարձր մրցունակ տնտեսություն ունենալն ա: Էտ հնարավորությունը կարար ընձեռվեր, եթե Հայաստանը ասոցացվեր նենց երկրների հետ, որոնք իրենք են իրենց տնտեսությունը կառուցում բարձր մրցունակության վրա, Եվրոպական երկրներ: Բայց դե, մեզ տենց բախտ չի վիճակվում: Այնպես որ, մենք պիտի լինենք աղքատ, անմրցունակ, քոսոտ ու անվլա:  :Sad:  Գումարած լինենք ռուսկայազիչնի, ու խոպանչի .. 

Սրան եթե ավելացնենք, որ էս տիպի երկրներում երբեք նորմալ գործող իրավական համակարգ չի գործում, ապա մեզ սպասվում են դժգույն օրեր: 

Իմ համար մեր մեջ ասած լրիվ մեկ ա, թե Ուկրաինան ինչ կդառնա, մի մեծ բանան էլ Ուկրաինան ա: Խնդիրը նրանում էր, որ Ուկրաինայի էս քայլը փաստացի հայաստանցիների աչքում արդարացնում ա Սերժի սեպտեմբերի 3-ի արածը: Ոչ մեկը դետալների մեջ չի խորանալու, փոխարենը բոլորն ասելու են. «որ դաժե ուկրայնյան ա տենց բան անում, զնաչիտ Սերժը ճիշտ էր, որ շուտ արեց»: Տխուր ա մի կողմից, մյուս կողմից էլ, մաֆիոզ կառավարմամբ երկրներից ավելին սպասել պետք չէր: Զուր հույսեր էին, ու եվրոպացիները մնում են քցված լոխի դերում: Ուկրաինայի ասոցացումից հրաժարվելի նաև հարված էր Հայաստանում հնարավոր շարժմանը: Մարդիկ հասկանում ու ինչ-որ տեղ գերագնահատում են Ռուսաստանի դերակատարումը մեր երկրում, ու վախենամ, որ շատերը մտածելու են, որ էլ ոչ մի շանս չկա - Սերժը ընդ քոմփանին փաստացի իրա համար ճիշտ ճանապարհի վրայա, ու ապահովագրել ա իրա իշխանությունը:

----------

Mephistopheles (21.11.2013), Sagittarius (21.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս էլ եվրոպացիները արձագանքները, մանրից .. 

Ukraine drops plan to go West, turns East

Եվրոպացիները իրանց իրանց հույս են տալիս, որ իբր էս ամեն ինչը Ռուսաստանի կողմից brutal pressure-ի հետևանք ա, ու ոչ մի ձև չեն ցանկանում ընդունել, որ իրանք լոխ են: Լոխ են, որ մաֆիոզ Յանուկովիչի կամ Սերժի հետ գործ են բռնել, որոնց միակ նպատակը սեփական իշխանությունը պահելն ա: Ռուսաստանը Հայաստանին ու Ուկրաինային չի ճնշել գազով ու անվտանգությամբ: Վերջին հաշվով ի՞նչ պիտի աներ Ռուսաստանը եթե Ուկրաինան կամ Հայաստանը ստորագրեին ԵՄ հետ ասոցացման համաձայնագիրը: Ուկրաինայի գազը կտրե՞ր - բա ում ծախի իրա գազը Ռուսաստանը, եթե Ուկրաինային ու չերեզ Ուկրաինա գնացող Եվրոպային չծախի: Ռուսաստանի ամբողջ հույսն էլ գազը ծախելն ա, ինքը չի կարա բռնի ու դադարեցնի ամբողջ աշխարին գազի մատակարարումը: Հայաստան դեպքում էլ, արդեն ՀԱՊԿ պայմանագիրը կար, ու արդեն կար Ռուսական բազան, ու Հայաստանը էն 2-3 բացառություն երկրներից ա, որոնք դեռ պահում են իրանց տարածքում ռուսական բազա: Հայաստանի բազան հանի, ու՞ր տանի, կոխի ո՞.ը:  

Այնպես, որ ճնշման են ենթարկվել անձամբ Սերժը ու անձամբ Յանուկովիչը, իսկ ճնշման օբյեկտը եղել ա իրանց անձնական իշխանությունը կորցնելու վտանգը, իրանց ու իրանց հետ ասոցացված մարդկանց բիզնեսներն ու փողերը ռուսաստաններում, գումարած հսկայական կոմպրոմատը, որ ռուսները երկուսի վրա էլ ունեն, թալան, փողերի լվացում, սպանություններ, նարկոտիկներ, ինչ զահրումար ասես: Բոլոր բռնապետական երկրների ղեկավարներն էլ միշտ թաղված են ամեն տեսակի այլանդակ պատմությունների մեջ:

----------

Mephistopheles (21.11.2013), Norton (22.11.2013), Sagittarius (21.11.2013), Արէա (22.11.2013), Ներսես_AM (22.11.2013), Ռուֆուս (22.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Առանց էքսպերտիզայի, լրիվ ճիշտ ես գրել: 
> 
> Մենակ մի հավելում - եթե տնտեսական միավորումի հիմքում ընկած ա հանքահումքային բազան, ապա էտ միության մեջ մտած այն երկրները, որոնք համապատասխան հանքահումքային բազա չունեն, հայտնվում են հատկապես ծանր վիճակում: Հումք ունեցող երկրները իրանց պրոբլեմները, անարդյունավտությունն ու ցածր մրցունակությունը ծածկում/սվաղում են շատ փողով, այն ինչ հիմա անում են Ռուսաստանն ու Ղազախստանը: Հայաստանի միակ շանսը բարձր մրցունակ տնտեսություն ունենալն ա: Էտ հնարավորությունը կարար ընձեռվեր, եթե Հայաստանը ասոցացվեր նենց երկրների հետ, որոնք իրենք են իրենց տնտեսությունը կառուցում բարձր մրցունակության վրա, Եվրոպական երկրներ: Բայց դե, մեզ տենց բախտ չի վիճակվում: Այնպես որ, մենք պիտի լինենք աղքատ, անմրցունակ, քոսոտ ու անվլա:  Գումարած լինենք ռուսկայազիչնի, ու խոպանչի .. 
> 
> Սրան եթե ավելացնենք, որ էս տիպի երկրներում երբեք նորմալ գործող իրավական համակարգ չի գործում, ապա մեզ սպասվում են դժգույն օրեր: 
> 
> Իմ համար մեր մեջ ասած լրիվ մեկ ա, թե Ուկրաինան ինչ կդառնա, մի մեծ բանան էլ Ուկրաինան ա: Խնդիրը նրանում էր, որ Ուկրաինայի էս քայլը փաստացի հայաստանցիների աչքում արդարացնում ա Սերժի սեպտեմբերի 3-ի արածը: Ոչ մեկը դետալների մեջ չի խորանալու, փոխարենը բոլորն ասելու են. «որ դաժե ուկրայնյան ա տենց բան անում, զնաչիտ Սերժը ճիշտ էր, որ շուտ արեց»: Տխուր ա մի կողմից, մյուս կողմից էլ, մաֆիոզ կառավարմամբ երկրներից ավելին սպասել պետք չէր: Զուր հույսեր էին, ու եվրոպացիները մնում են քցված լոխի դերում: Ուկրաինայի ասոցացումից հրաժարվելի նաև հարված էր Հայաստանում հնարավոր շարժմանը: Մարդիկ հասկանում ու ինչ-որ տեղ գերագնահատում են Ռուսաստանի դերակատարումը մեր երկրում, ու վախենամ, որ շատերը մտածելու են, որ էլ ոչ մի շանս չկա - Սերժը ընդ քոմփանին փաստացի իրա համար ճիշտ ճանապարհի վրայա, ու ապահովագրել ա իրա իշխանությունը:


Ուկրաինան արդեն "տրվել ա՞"… Ուկրաինայի հարցը մի քիչ բարդ էր… սրանց հիմիկվա օլիգարխները ահագին գումարներ ու բիզնես ունեն որ էս Յուշչեկոյի ժամանակվանից մինչև հիմա կապված են արևմուտքի հետ ու դրան էլ գումարած Ուկրաինայի արևմտյան մասը պրոարևմտյան ա իսկ արևելյանը պրոռուսական, չնայած էս վերջին ժամանակներում դրանք էլ են որոշ բիզնես ու ֆինանսական կապեր հաստատել ու իմ կարծիքով դրա համար ա Ուկրաինան դիմադրում, եթե դիմադրում ա դեռ… ընդեղ կարող ա խառնվի… 

Հայաստանի պահով Տրիբունը լրիվ ճիշտ ա… Հայաստանում այլևս ներդրումներ չեն լինի, առանց էն էլ չկային… կլինի take-over… տնտեսական ճյուղերն ու հումքային ռեսուրսները մեկիկ-մեկիկ ընկնելու ա Ռուսաստանի տնօրենության տակ… կարող ա անգամ վաճառք էլ չլինի… Ատոմակայանը որ հաստատ կանցնի "միության" տնօրինության տակ որպես ստրատեգիական օբյեկտ… ոնց որ առաջ էր…

----------


## Տրիբուն

Բայց իսկականից, որ խորանում ես, Սերժի արածը Յանուկովիչի արածի դեմը մանկական խաղ էր  :LOL:  

Սերժը ստորագրումից գոնե երեք ամիս առաջ գնաց Մոսկվա, իրա փայ չափալախը կերավ, չափալախված դեմքով հելավ կանգնեց ալամ աշխարհի դեմը ու կարդաց ձեռի թուղթը. «Ներող ըլեք, ապե, քաք եմ կերել»: 

Յանուկովիչը եվրոպացիքի քթից բռնած բերեց հասցրեց մինչև ստորագրումից ուղիղ մի շաբաթ առաջ, ու ասեց. «Սիկտիր ըլեք, ապե»: 

Մազալու կլինի, որ մոլդովացիք ու վրացիք գնանք 28-29-ին Վիլնյուս, ու ստորագրման պահին, ասենք Վրաստանի նախագահը փաստաթուղթը վերցնի ու սկսի ծամելով կուլ տալ, որպես բողոքի նշան, որ իրան զաստավիտ են անում, որ ինքը ստորագրի:   :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս էլ եվրոպացիները արձագանքները, մանրից .. 
> 
> Ukraine drops plan to go West, turns East
> 
> Եվրոպացիները իրանց իրանց հույս են տալիս, որ իբր էս ամեն ինչը Ռուսաստանի կողմից brutal pressure-ի հետևանք ա, ու ոչ մի ձև չեն ցանկանում ընդունել, որ իրանք լոխ են: Լոխ են, որ մաֆիոզ Յանուկովիչի կամ Սերժի հետ գործ են բռնել, որոնց միակ նպատակը սեփական իշխանությունը պահելն ա: Ռուսաստանը Հայաստանին ու Ուկրաինային չի ճնշել գազով ու անվտանգությամբ: Վերջին հաշվով ի՞նչ պիտի աներ Ռուսաստանը եթե Ուկրաինան կամ Հայաստանը ստորագրեին ԵՄ հետ ասոցացման համաձայնագիրը: Ուկրաինայի գազը կտրե՞ր - բա ում ծախի իրա գազը Ռուսաստանը, եթե Ուկրաինային ու չերեզ Ուկրաինա գնացող Եվրոպային չծախի: *Ռուսաստանի ամբողջ հույսն էլ գազը ծախելն ա, ինքը չի կարա բռնի ու դադարեցնի ամբողջ աշխարին գազի մատակարարումը: Հայաստան դեպքում էլ, արդեն ՀԱԿՊ պայմանագիրը կար, ու արդեն կար Ռուսական բազան, ու Հայաստանը էն 2-3 բացառություն երկրներից ա, որոնք դեռ պահում են իրանց տարածքում ռուսական բազա: Հայաստանի բազան հանի, ու՞ր տանի, կոխի ո՞.ը:* 
> 
> Այնպես, որ ճնշման են ենթարկվել անձամբ Սերժը ու անձամբ Յանուկովիչը, իսկ ճնշման օբյեկտը եղել ա իրանց անձնական իշխանությունը կորցնելու վտանգը, իրանց ու իրանց հետ ասոցացված մարդկանց բիզնեսներն ու փողերը ռուսաստաններում, գումարած հսկայական կոմպրոմատը, որ ռուսները երկուսի վրա էլ ունեն, թալան, փողերի լվացում, սպանություններ, նարկոտիկներ, ինչ զահրումար ասես: Բոլոր բռնապետական երկրների ղեկավարներն էլ միշտ թաղված են ամեն տեսակի այլանդակ պատմությունների մեջ:


աբրիս… ինձնից առաջ ասիր… ես ուղղակի ուզում էի ասել որ էդ երկրները ոռ են խաղացնում, բայց իրանց արևմուտքի փողն ա պետք… իրանք տնտեսություն չունեն ու գնողունակությունը զուտ օլիգարխիկ մակարդակի վրա ա… 

էս միությունը զուտ ավտորիտար ղեկավարության պաշտպանության կոմիտե ա՝ կլուբ որտեղ անգամ եթե օրենքները նայենք եկրի ներքին գործերին խառնվելու պահով կտեսնենք որ արված ա զուտ ներկա իշխանությունների ու կոռումպացված համակարգի անվտանգությունն ապահովելու համար… 

ճանապարհներն էլ կարող ա բացեն ու տրուբեքն էլ քաշեն, ուղղակի իրանք կարան գնի մեջ ավելի մեծ խոսք ունենան ու Հայաստանն արդեն ոչ մի խ***ս էլ չի ստանա… սաղ փողը կեթա "ընդհանուր" բյուդջե որտեղից Սերժին գումար կհատկացնեն մեզ սսկացնելու, իրա տարված փողերը փագելու ու կնգա ծախսերը փագելու համար… 

հլա ուշ չի…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հլա ուշ չի…


Ուշ ա .. լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում ... Հայաստան առավելագույնը հինգ տարուց չի լինելու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Տարբերակ կա, մտնել Վրաստանի կազմ մեջ .. բայց էտ էլ նոյեմբերի 29-ից հետո կերևա, աշխատող տարբերակ ա, թե չէ ...  :LOL:

----------

Sagittarius (21.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուշ ա .. լրիվ լուրջ եմ ասում ... Հայաստան առավելագույնը հինգ տարուց չի լինելու:


հինգ տահրի կսպասեմ… եթե քո ասածն եղավ, Ակումբից դուրս կգամ…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հինգ տահրի կսպասեմ… եթե քո ասածն եղավ, Ակումբից դուրս կգամ…


Ապեր, մի վռազի, Ակումբը կարող ա ծաղկի, քանի որ սաղս սփյուռքում կլինենք… կարող ա դաժե բազմալեզու դառնա. ինգլիշ, դոյչ, իտալիանո, ռուսսկիյ յազիկ տնից-տեղից հեռու ....  :LOL:

----------


## Sagittarius

> հինգ տահրի կսպասեմ… եթե քո ասածն եղավ, Ակումբից դուրս կգամ…


խի՞, չես ուզու՞մ ռուսերեն գրես  :Jpit:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> խի՞, չես ուզու՞մ ռուսերեն գրես


զդռաստի, սագիտառյուսь ... զդռաստի ... իձի զդես ..

----------

Ambrosine (23.11.2013), Jarre (23.11.2013), Mephistopheles (22.11.2013), Sagittarius (22.11.2013), Արէա (22.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> խի՞, չես ուզու՞մ ռուսերեն գրես


Ուղղում… եթե սերժը ստորագրեց, դուրս կգամ Ակումբից…

----------


## Vaio

Ուկրաինայի որոշումը, գոնե մեր համար, հաստատ լավ էր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուկրաինայի որոշումը, գոնե մեր համար, հաստատ լավ էր:


ինչով էր լավ…

----------


## Անվերնագիր

նաշ խիար բիլ, ի բուձետ թարս ռասծի ․․․

----------

Jarre (23.11.2013), Տրիբուն (22.11.2013)

----------


## Vaio

> ինչով էր լավ…


Ուկրաինայից Հայաստան ահագին ապրանքա գալիս: Կարծում եմ չեմ սխալվի, եթե ասեմ, որ Ռուսաստանից հետո երկրորդ երկրը Ուկրաինանա, որի հետ ապրանքաշրջանառությունը ահագին մեծա, իսկ եթե Ուկրաինան մտնումա Մաքսային միություն (և կմտնի!) ապա Ուկրաինայից ներկրվող ապարնքների գները կէժանանան:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ինչով էր լավ…


брооооось .... ՀՀԿ-ն երգում ա ...  :LOL:

----------


## Vaio

Եվրոպացիքի պահանջը Ուկրաինային աբսուրդա` ընդունել օրենք *Տիմոշենկոյի համար*, ինչը խոսումա այն մասին, որ մեր կարգի բոլոր երկրների հետ էլ խոսում են շանտաժի, նախապայմանների, հրամայական լեզվով: 
Այս տեսանկյունից եթե նայենք, ապա շատ էլ լավ արեց Յանուկովիչը, որ չհամաձայնեց դրանց ասացին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եվրոպացիքի պահանջը Ուկրաինային աբսուրդա` ընդունել օրենք *Տիմոշենկոյի համար*, ինչը խոսումա այն մասին, որ մեր կարգի բոլոր երկրների հետ էլ խոսում են շանտաժի, նախապայմանների, հրամայական լեզվով: 
> Այս տեսանկյունից եթե նայենք, ապա շատ էլ լավ արեց Յանուկովիչը, որ չհամաձայնեց դրանց ասացին:


Հ1-ով կամ որևէ ռուսական ալիքով լսած կլինես:  :LOL:  Տենց բան չի կարա լինի, «օրենք Տիմոշենկոյի համար»: Եվրոպացիների նախապայմանը ենթադրում էր քրեական ու քրեական դատավարության օրենսգրքերում փոփոխություններ, որով հնարավորություն կընձեռվեր դատապարտվածներին բուժվել արտասահմանում: Դատապարտվածների թվում է նաև Տիմոշենկոն, որին հնարավորություն կընձեռվեր բուժվել արտասահմանում, ի թիվս այլ դատապարտվածների, որոնք ցանկություն ու հնարավորություն կունենային:

Հ.Գ. Կամ քեզ ինչ ա արել Տիմոշենկոն, որ տենց ուրախացել ես, հաց ու ջուրդ կերել ա ?

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հ1-ով կամ որևէ ռուսական ալիքով լսած կլինես:  Տենց բան չի կարա լինի, «օրենք Տիմոշենկոյի համար»: Եվրոպացիների նախապայմանը ենթադրում էր քրեական ու քրեական դատավարության օրենսգրքերում փոփոխություններ, որով հնարավորություն կընձեռվեր դատապարտվածներին բուժվել արտասահմանում: Դատապարտվածների թվում է նաև Տիմոշենկոն, որին հնարավորություն կընձեռվեր բուժվել արտասահմանում, ի թիվս այլ դատապարտվածների, որոնք ցանկություն ու հնարավորություն կունենային:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Կամ քեզ ինչ ա արել Տիմոշենկոն, որ տենց ուրախացել ես, հաց ու ջուրդ կերել ա ?


Ո՞նց... Տիմոշենկոյի Երրորդ օրենքի մասին չգիտե՞ս: Դրա վրա ա հիմնված ողջ Եվրոպական արժեքային համակարգը:

----------

Jarre (23.11.2013), Տրիբուն (22.11.2013)

----------


## Vaio

> Հ1-ով կամ որևէ ռուսական ալիքով լսած կլինես:  Տենց բան չի կարա լինի, «օրենք Տիմոշենկոյի համար»: Եվրոպացիների նախապայմանը ենթադրում էր քրեական ու քրեական դատավարության օրենսգրքերում փոփոխություններ, որով հնարավորություն կընձեռվեր դատապարտվածներին բուժվել արտասահմանում: Դատապարտվածների թվում է նաև Տիմոշենկոն, որին հնարավորություն կընձեռվեր բուժվել արտասահմանում, ի թիվս այլ դատապարտվածների, որոնք ցանկություն ու հնարավորություն կունենային:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Կամ քեզ ինչ ա արել Տիմոշենկոն, որ տենց ուրախացել ես, հաց ու ջուրդ կերել ա ?


Տրիբուն, միթե դժվարա հասկանալը, որ *հնարավորություն կընձեռվեր դատապարտվածներին բուժվել արտասահմանում, այդ թվում նաև Տիմոշենկոն* , որ այս մուգով ընդգծված հատվածը պետք էր ձևակերպել այսպես` Տիմոշենկոյին բուժել, *այդ թվում` մյուս դատապարտյալներին*: 
Եվրոպայի բանին պետք չէ մտածել Ուկրաինայի մյուս դատապարտյալների մասին, այ իսկ Տիմոշենկոյի մասին` պետք է, քանի որ նա ընդդիմություն է: 

Երկրորդ մասին պատասխանեմ: Ուրախանալու/չուրախանալու հարց չկա: Զարմանալի մարդ ես, այսինքն եթե մարդը քո պես չի մտածում, պարտադիր պտի ՀՀԿ լինի??????? 
Իսկ դու խի ես էտքան տխրել Տիմոշենկոյի համար, համակրում ես իրան?

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եվրոպացիքի պահանջը Ուկրաինային աբսուրդա` ընդունել օրենք *Տիմոշենկոյի համար*, ինչը խոսումա այն մասին, որ մեր կարգի բոլոր երկրների հետ էլ խոսում են շանտաժի, նախապայմանների, հրամայական լեզվով: 
> Այս տեսանկյունից եթե նայենք, ապա շատ էլ լավ արեց Յանուկովիչը, որ չհամաձայնեց դրանց ասացին:


դե հիմա մի հատ էլ փորձի Ուկրաինայի տեսնկյունից նայել ու կտեսնես ինչ հարված ա դա Եվրոպայում գտնվող 45 միլիոնանոց բերրի հողերով հարուստ, հանքերով հարուստ ու տուրիստական մեծ պոտենցիալով երկրին… համեմատության համար ասեմ որ էդ ռեսուրսներով երկիրը կարա անգլիայի ու ֆրանսիայի չափ քաշ ունենա… գոնե լեհաստանի… 

Արժանապատվություն հեչ չի մնացե՞լ…

----------

Տրիբուն (22.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ուկրաինայից Հայաստան ահագին ապրանքա գալիս: Կարծում եմ չեմ սխալվի, եթե ասեմ, որ Ռուսաստանից հետո երկրորդ երկրը Ուկրաինանա, որի հետ ապրանքաշրջանառությունը ահագին մեծա, իսկ եթե Ուկրաինան մտնումա Մաքսային միություն (և կմտնի!) ապա Ուկրաինայից ներկրվող ապարնքների գները կէժանանան:


Ուկրաինայից Հայաստան են գալիս բացառապես մանր-մունր սպառողական ապրանքներ՝ սնունդ հիմնականում, որը Հայաստանի էն սակավաթիվ արտադրության ոլորտներից ա: Ու եթե չեմ սխալվում, ԱՊՀ շրաջանակներում Հայաստանը էն գլխից Ուկրաինայի հետ ներմուծման-արտահանման մաքսատուրքեր չուներ (համենայն դեպս մի քանի տարի առաջ տենց էր): 

Գիտե՞ս՝ ուր ա գնում Հայաստանի արտահանումը: 

հ.գ. եթե ուզում ես ՀՆԱ-դ աճի պետք է ոչ թե ներմուծումդ խթանես, այլ արտահանումդ- economics for dummies

----------

Տրիբուն (22.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Бля, конкретно перешел ... могу себе представить, какая шас на х.й оргия на *Х1* ... чуваки тусуются ... наш Сержик был прав, наш Сержик был прав .. 
> 
> Մեֆ, վատ չի ստացվում, պիետք ա Չուկին ասել ԱԺ-ից առաջ Ակումբում ռուսերենը սառքիենք պաշտոնական լյեզու ..


Բռատ, օրգիա բւդետ վօվրեմըա պօդպիսկի դօգօվօր ա, ա սեյչաս տօլկօ forplay… նու տամ պօռնօժւռնալի սմօտրետ ի

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տրիբուն, միթե դժվարա հասկանալը, որ *հնարավորություն կընձեռվեր դատապարտվածներին բուժվել արտասահմանում, այդ թվում նաև Տիմոշենկոն* , որ այս մուգով ընդգծված հատվածը պետք էր ձևակերպել այսպես` Տիմոշենկոյին բուժել, *այդ թվում` մյուս դատապարտյալներին*: 
> Եվրոպայի բանին պետք չէ մտածել Ուկրաինայի մյուս դատապարտյալների մասին, այ իսկ Տիմոշենկոյի մասին` պետք է, քանի որ նա ընդդիմություն է: 
> 
> Երկրորդ մասին պատասխանեմ: Ուրախանալու/չուրախանալու հարց չկա: Զարմանալի մարդ ես, այսինքն եթե մարդը քո պես չի մտածում, պարտադիր պտի ՀՀԿ լինի??????? 
> Իսկ դու խի ես էտքան տխրել Տիմոշենկոյի համար, համակրում ես իրան?


ապեր, հարցը էն ա որ տենց պոտենցիալով երկրին գառան պես մատաղ են անում… Տիմոշենկոն կապ չունի…

----------

Տրիբուն (22.11.2013)

----------


## Vaio

> Ուկրաինայից Հայաստան են գալիս բացառապես մանր-մունր սպառողական ապրանքներ՝ սնունդ հիմնականում, որը Հայաստանի էն սակավաթիվ արտադրության ոլորտներից ա: Ու եթե չեմ սխալվում, ԱՊՀ շրաջանակներում Հայաստանը էն գլխից Ուկրաինայի հետ ներմուծման-արտահանման մաքսատուրքեր չուներ (համենայն դեպս մի քանի տարի առաջ տենց էր): 
> 
> Գիտե՞ս՝ ուր ա գնում Հայաստանի արտահանումը: 
> 
> հ.գ. եթե ուզում ես ՀՆԱ-դ աճի պետք է ոչ թե ներմուծումդ խթանես, այլ արտահանումդ- economics for dummies


ՀՆԱ-ի վերաբերյալ ճիշտ ես, բայց ես դրա մասին չէի ասում: Իմ ասացը ընդամենը նա է, որ Ուկրաինայից Հայաստան ներկրվող ապրանքի գինը կնվազի:

----------


## Vaio

> ապեր, հարցը էն ա որ տենց պոտենցիալով երկրին գառան պես մատաղ են անում… Տիմոշենկոն կապ չունի…


Իսկ էտ դարդը մեզա տված?

Մեզ որ մատաղ են անում, ովա մեր մասին մտածում? (քաղաքականություն)

Ես կուզեի նաև, որ Վրաստանն էլ մտներ Մաքսային միություն:

----------


## Sagittarius

> ապեր, հարցը էն ա որ տենց պոտենցիալով երկրին գառան պես մատաղ են անում… Տիմոշենկոն կապ չունի…


Մեֆ ո՞նց... Տիմոշենկոյի աչքի թայը հանելը գիտե՞ս ինչ կարևոր բան ա, արտաքին քաղաքականություն, երկրի տնտեսություն, ֆլան-ֆստան, ժամանակավոր բաներ են: Կարևորը Տիմոշենկոն իրա տեղը իմանա, դա ա մնայուն արժեքը  :Jpit: 

Մեզ համար էլ կարևորը, որ ուկրաինական կանֆետները էժան հասնեն Հայաստան, որ Ռուսաստանի շուկաններում հայկական ծիրան ծախող խոպանչիների ուղարկած փողերը հերիքցնեն:

----------

Տրիբուն (22.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> ՀՆԱ-ի վերաբերյալ ճիշտ ես, բայց ես դրա մասին չէի ասում: Իմ ասացը ընդամենը նա է, որ Ուկրաինայից Հայաստան ներկրվող ապրանքի գինը կնվազի:


Vaio ջան, արի համաձայնվեք մի բանում, ԵՄ բաց շուկայից հրաժարվելը դա տնտեսական պրավալ ա ցանկցած երկրի համար: Էս նույնիսկ քննարկելն ա ծիծաղելի:

Էն ամենազտարյուն հանրապետականի համար էլ պտի ակնհայտ լինի, որ էս որոշումը միայն ռազմաքաղաքական պատճառներ ունի, տնտեսական մոտիվները ստեղ դեր չեն խաղում:

----------

Mephistopheles (22.11.2013), Vaio (22.11.2013), Տրիբուն (22.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ո՞նց... Տիմոշենկոյի *աչքի* թայը հանելը գիտե՞ս ինչ կարևոր բան ա, արտաքին քաղաքականություն, երկրի տնտեսություն, ֆլան-ֆստան, ժամանակավոր բաներ են: Կարևորը Տիմոշենկոն իրա տեղը իմանա, դա ա մնայուն արժեքը 
> 
> Մեզ համար էլ կարևորը, որ ուկրաինական կանֆետները էժան հասնեն Հայաստան, որ Ռուսաստանի շուկաններում հայկական ծիրան ծախող խոպանչիների ուղարկած փողերը հերիքցնեն:


աչքը չգիտեմ, բայց մյուս օրգանների նկատմամբ մեծ հետաքրքրություն կա… նենց՝ մի քիչ ներևոտ… 

հաա՜… ծիրանի մասին վաբշե մոռացել էի… ես էլ զգում եմ որ մի բան կա որ չեմ հիշում՝ բաց եմ թողել… ծիրանն էր… կոնյակը չմոռանաս…

----------


## Vaio

> Vaio ջան, արի համաձայնվեք մի բանում, ԵՄ բաց շուկայից հրաժարվելը դա տնտեսական պրավալ ա ցանկցած երկրի համար: Էս նույնիսկ քննարկելն ա ծիծաղելի:
> 
> Էն ամենազտարյուն հանրապետականի համար էլ պտի ակնհայտ լինի, որ էս որոշումը միայն ռազմաքաղաքական պատճառներ ունի, տնտեսական մոտիվները ստեղ դեր չեն խաղում:


Ախպեր ջան, եթե քեզ թվումա, որ ես կողմ եմ Մաքսային միությանը մտնելուն, սխալվում ես: Կարաս նայես "Նայել հարցման արդյունքները": Բայց հիմա ունենք այն, ինչ ունենք: Եվ եղած իրավիճակը հաշվի առնելով Հայաստանին ձեռնտու է, որ Ուկրաինան, Վրաստանը մտնեն Մաքսային միություն, որպեսզի նախ` ներկրվող ապրանքների գները էժանանան, հետո` տարածաշրջանում չմնա *այդ հարցում* մենակ, մեկուսացված:

----------


## Chuk

> Ուկրաինայից Հայաստան ահագին ապրանքա գալիս: Կարծում եմ չեմ սխալվի, եթե ասեմ, որ Ռուսաստանից հետո երկրորդ երկրը Ուկրաինանա, որի հետ ապրանքաշրջանառությունը ահագին մեծա, իսկ եթե Ուկրաինան մտնումա Մաքսային միություն (և կմտնի!) ապա Ուկրաինայից ներկրվող ապարնքների գները կէժանանան:


Ճիշտ ա, քամակներս ավելի էժան կսրփենք  :Jpit:

----------

Vaio (22.11.2013), Տրիբուն (22.11.2013)

----------


## Vaio

Ոչ միայն սրբելու թեմաներ կան, լիքը ուրիշ բաներ էլ կան: )))

----------


## Chuk

> Ոչ միայն սրբելու թեմաներ կան, լիքը ուրիշ բաներ էլ կան: )))


Դե իմ իմացածը էս ա: Բայց հեչ դեմ չէի լինի, որ խռեն էլ ներկրենք  :Jpit:

----------

Vaio (22.11.2013)

----------


## Vaio

> Դե իմ իմացածը էս ա: Բայց հեչ դեմ չէի լինի, որ խռեն էլ ներկրենք


Դուք, երևի, ի նկատի ունեիք ծովաբողկը:  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Դուք, երևի, ի նկատի ունեիք ծովաբողկը:


Դե հա, ուղղակի ծովաբողկը շատ հայեցի ա հնչում, եվրասիական միությանը մի տեսակ չի սազում, ոչ արտասանությամբ, ոչ իմաստային առումով  :Smile:

----------

Տրիբուն (22.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ախպեր ջան, եթե քեզ թվումա, որ ես կողմ եմ Մաքսային միությանը մտնելուն, սխալվում ես: Կարաս նայես "Նայել հարցման արդյունքները": Բայց հիմա ունենք այն, ինչ ունենք: Եվ եղած իրավիճակը հաշվի առնելով Հայաստանին ձեռնտու է, որ Ուկրաինան, Վրաստանը մտնեն Մաքսային միություն, որպեսզի նախ` ներկրվող ապրանքների գները էժանանան, հետո` տարածաշրջանում չմնա *այդ հարցում* մենակ, մեկուսացված:


Չուզող ժողովուրդ եք էլի  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (23.11.2013)

----------


## Vaio

> Չուզող ժողովուրդ եք էլի


... ինչպես նաև, *միակողմանի* ուրիշ երկրի մասին մտածող, խղճող, որը քաղաքական կատեգորիա չէ:

----------


## Sagittarius

բայց դե ձեռի հետ հիշեցնեմ, որ մեզ ՄՄ ընդնունող էլ չկար, քանի որ մենք Ադրբեջանի հետ «չկարգավորված խնդիրներ ունենք»  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե իմ իմացածը էս ա: Բայց հեչ դեմ չէի լինի, որ խռեն էլ ներկրենք


հեչ մի խռենս էլ չես նեկրի…

----------

Տրիբուն (22.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, միթե դժվարա հասկանալը, որ *հնարավորություն կընձեռվեր դատապարտվածներին բուժվել արտասահմանում, այդ թվում նաև Տիմոշենկոն* , որ այս մուգով ընդգծված հատվածը պետք էր ձևակերպել այսպես` Տիմոշենկոյին բուժել, *այդ թվում` մյուս դատապարտյալներին*: 
> Եվրոպայի բանին պետք չէ մտածել Ուկրաինայի մյուս դատապարտյալների մասին, այ իսկ Տիմոշենկոյի մասին` պետք է, քանի որ նա ընդդիմություն է: 
> 
> Երկրորդ մասին պատասխանեմ: Ուրախանալու/չուրախանալու հարց չկա: Զարմանալի մարդ ես, այսինքն եթե մարդը քո պես չի մտածում, պարտադիր պտի ՀՀԿ լինի??????? 
> Իսկ դու խի ես էտքան տխրել Տիմոշենկոյի համար, համակրում ես իրան?


Ես բացարձակ թքած ունեմ Տիմոշենկոյի վրա: Ես տխրել եմ, եթե կարելի սա տխրել համարել, Ուկրաինայի էշության պատճառով: 

Փաստորեն, ընդդիմությունը պիտի միշտ բատնում լինի, ու եթե ենթադրենք, որ ԵՄ ուշք ու միտքը Տիմոշենկոյի ազատելն էր ու հանուն դրա ու միայն դրա համար իրանք պատրաստվում էին Ուկրաինայի հետ ասոցացման համաձայնագիր կնքել, ապա ինչքան լավ ստացվեց, որ Ուկրաինան չի կնքում հաձայնագիրը, քանի որ Տիմոշենկոն կմնա բանտում: Շատ լավ ես մտածում, ու պետք չի իմ պես մտածել, կարելի ուղղակի մտածել, գոնե մեկ-մեկ…

----------

Sagittarius (22.11.2013), Աթեիստ (22.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՀՆԱ-ի վերաբերյալ ճիշտ ես, բայց ես դրա մասին չէի ասում: Իմ ասացը ընդամենը նա է, որ Ուկրաինայից Հայաստան ներկրվող ապրանքի գինը կնվազի:


Յալլա .... Տիգրան Սարգսանի հետ եք հաշվել երևի ... մնում ա հասկանալ, թե ինչի պիտի նվազի, կամ ում խեռին ա նվազում ա, թե չէ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեզ որ մատաղ են անում, ովա մեր մասին մտածում? (քաղաքականություն)


Մատաղ են անում ոչխարին, իսկ ոչխարը, ոչխար ա, քանի որ ոչխար ա: Այսինքն, պետք չի ոչխար լինել (Արիստոտել):




> Ես կուզեի նաև, որ Վրաստանն էլ մտներ Մաքսային միություն:


Աանեգդոտ եմ հիշել .. 

Ուրեմն պրոֆեսորը գնում ա Ղարաբաղ լեկցիա կարդալու «Մարդու ծագումը» թեմայով: Դե, բնականաբար, էովոլյուցիոն ու եզրահանագում, որ մարդը առաջացել է կապիկից: Մի հատ կին ձեռ ա բարձրացնում, ու հարց ա տալիս.
-Ընկեր պրոֆեսոր, ֆրանսիացի՞ն էլ ա կապիկից առաջացել 
-Այո տիկին, բոլոր մարդիկ առաջացել են կապիկից
-Ընկեր պրոֆեսոր, գերմանացի՞ն էլ ա կապիկից առաջացել
-Այո տիկին, բոլոր մարդիկ առաջացել են կապիկից
-Ընկեր պրոֆեսոր, անգլիացի՞ն էլ ա կապիկից առաջացել
-Այո տիկին, ձեզ հազար անգամ ասեցին, բոլոր-բոլոր մարդիկ առաջացել են կապիկից
Էս կնիկը մի քիչ մնում ա, ու նենց անհանգստացած էլի հարցնում ա.
-Ընկեր պրոֆեսոր, ղարաբաղցի՞ն էլ ա կապիկից առաջացել
-Այո տիկին, նույնիսկ ղարաբաղցին ա կապիկից առաջացել
*- Ըդտեղ արդեն քաք ես կերել, ընկեր պրոֆեսոր*

----------

Chuk (22.11.2013), Mephistopheles (22.11.2013), One_Way_Ticket (22.11.2013), Sagittarius (22.11.2013), Varzor (08.06.2020), Անվերնագիր (22.11.2013), Արէա (22.11.2013), Գաղթական (26.08.2017), Ներսես_AM (22.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

you may say I'm a dreamer, բայց եթե կարանանք ոտի կանգնենք, հլա հնարավոր ա…

----------


## Vaio

> :ավ ես մտածում, ու պետք չի իմ պես մտածել, կարելի ուղղակի մտածել, գոնե մեկ-մեկ…


Բացի քնած ժամանակ, ես միշտ մտածում եմ, իսկ դու, ինչպես թերևս դու նշեցիր վերևում, ուղղակի մտածում ես... 




> Յալլա .... Տիգրան Սարգսանի հետ եք հաշվել երևի ... մնում ա հասկանալ, թե ինչի պիտի նվազի, կամ ում խեռին ա նվազում ա, թե չէ:


Հա, երեկ իրար հետ խաշ էինք ուտում: Էտ էլ ասեմ, թե ինչու պետքա նվազի ??? Էտ մի բանն էլ դու գլխի ընկի, հարգարժան Տրիբուն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էն ամենազտարյուն հանրապետականի համար էլ պտի ակնհայտ լինի, որ էս որոշումը միայն ռազմաքաղաքական պատճառներ ունի, տնտեսական մոտիվները ստեղ դեր չեն խաղում:


Դաժե ռազմաքաղաքական էլ չի ապեր, զուտ անձնական ա, Լֆիկ-Սաշիկների բիզնեսը պիտի ապահով լինի ու պիտի Սերժի իշխանության տակ լինի: ԵՄ հետ ասոցացվող երկիրը չի կարա մոնոպոլիաներ իրան թույլ տա, Կարֆուր-մարֆուրները կմտնեն կոտորածն անգութ կանեն, էլ չեմ ասում, որ որոշ ժամանակ անց ռեալ հարց կբարձրանա նորմալ ընտրություններ անցկացնել: Էսքան պրիմիտիվ բանաձևը դաժե Սերժն ո ջոգել, ու պարզվում ա Յանուկովիչից շուտ  :LOL:  Մեր նախագեն շատ շուստրի տղա դուրս եկավ ..  :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բացի քնած ժամանակ, ես միշտ մտածում եմ, իսկ դու, ինչպես թերևս դու նշեցիր վերևում, ուղղակի մտածում ես... 
> 
> 
> 
> Հա, երեկ իրար հետ խաշ էինք ուտում: Էտ էլ ասեմ, թե ինչու պետքա նվազի ??? Էտ մի բանն էլ դու գլխի ընկի*, հարգարժան Տրիբուն:*


Հարգարժան Տրիբունը տնտեսագետ ա, ինքը տենց հաշվարկներից գլուխ չի հանում…

----------


## Vaio

> Հարգարժան Տրիբունը տնտեսագետ ա, ինքը տենց հաշվարկներից գլուխ չի հանում…


Դուք էլ երևի փաստաբան եք (Տրիբունի) ?   :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հարգարժան Տրիբունը տնտեսագետ ա, ինքը տենց հաշվարկներից գլուխ չի հանում…


Ապեր, հաշվարկ չկա, որ գլուխ հանես կամ չհանես: Երգիր չկա, տնտեսություն չկա .. լամաջոյի ցեխ ա ..

----------

Sagittarius (22.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դուք էլ երևի փաստաբան եք (Տրիբունի) ?


այո… աղոթի որ Տրուբունը քո դեմ գործ չհարուցի…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, հաշվարկ չկա, որ գլուխ հանես կամ չհանես: Երգիր չկա, տնտեսություն չկա .. լամաջոյի ցեխ ա ..


այ հենց էդ հաշվարկից ա որ դու գլուխ չես հանում…

----------


## Mephistopheles

նոր BBC-ին էլ ա գրել որ Ուկրաինային "սոխտուր քեքենա ղադար" են արել…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, երեկ իրար հետ խաշ էինք ուտում: Էտ էլ ասեմ, թե ինչու պետքա նվազի ??? Էտ մի բանն էլ դու գլխի ընկի, հարգարժան Տրիբուն:


Vaio, ղուրբան լինեմ հայկազուն նախնիներիդ, նեռվերս մի կեր  :LOL: 

Հայաստանը ԱՊՀ անդամ ա անտեր 1991 թվից: ԱՊՀ անդամ բոլոր երկրների հետ գործում ա առանց վիզայի ռեժիմ, գումարած հատուկ առևտրային ու մաքսային ռեժիմը, գումարած հազարավոր երկկողմ համաձայնագրերը ԱՊՀ անդամ երկրների ու հատկապես Ռուսաստանի հետ: Գումարած ՀԱՊԿ անդամ ենք, գումարած Ռուսաստանի հետ առանձին ռազմավարական դաշնակցության համաձայնագիր ունենք: Գումարած, որ Հայաստանի գրեթե բոլոր ռազմավարական օբյեկտները ռուսների սեփականությունն են, գումարած «գույք պարտքի դիմաց» Ռուսաստանի սեփականությանն անցած հսկայական թվով հսկայական գործարանները: 

*Հարց - ինչի՞ էս եթիմ երկրում մինչը հիմա ոչ մի բան չի էժանացալ, տնտեսությունը չի ծաղկել, երկիրը չի հարստացել, ու ո՞նց ա սատցվել, որ ամեն ինչ թանկացել ա, աղքատությունը քառապատկվել ա, բնակչությունն էլ երկրից փախնում ա: 
*
ՅոՊեՌեՍեՏե, էսքան պարզ հարցերին գոնե մի անգամ տրամաբանորեն նայելը դժվա՞ր ա, թե մենակ հայրենասիրական անոռուգլուխ հայտարարություններ ա պետք անել:

----------

Artgeo (23.11.2013), keyboard (22.11.2013), Sagittarius (22.11.2013), Ներսես_AM (22.11.2013)

----------


## Vaio

Տրիբուն, դե ինչ ասեմ, քո գրածների մեծ մասը կամ էմոցիոնալ սֆերայիցա, կամ իռոնիայի, կամ անլրջության, կամ էլ` լահմաջոյի...

Էս երկրում շատ բաներ կան, որ իմ դուրը չի գալիս, այդ թվում` արտագաղթը, գործազրկությունը, աղքատությունը... բայց այդ ամենը ոչ մի կապ չունի իմ այն գրածների հետ, որ ես ասում էի, որ առկա իրավիճակում լավ կլինի, որ մեր հարևանները ևս դառնան մաքսային միության անդամ: Ինչ կապ ունի հայրենասիրությունը... Բուն նյութից շեղումա գնում: Էհհհհ, հավես չկա: 

Բարի գիշեր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, դե ինչ ասեմ, քո գրածների մեծ մասը կամ էմոցիոնալ սֆերայիցա, կամ իռոնիայի, կամ անլրջության, կամ էլ` լահմաջոյի...


Ապեր, երբ օդի մեջ հայտարարություններ են արվում, քանի որ լսել են Հ1-ով, կամ քանի որ մեր տգետ կառավարության տգետ անդամներից մեկն ա մի օր բլթցրել ա, այլ բան չի մնում քան զբաղվել լահմաջոյաբուժությամբ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուկրաինայից Հայաստան են գալիս բացառապես մանր-մունր սպառողական ապրանքներ՝ սնունդ հիմնականում, որը Հայաստանի էն սակավաթիվ արտադրության ոլորտներից ա: Ու եթե չեմ սխալվում, ԱՊՀ շրաջանակներում Հայաստանը էն գլխից Ուկրաինայի հետ ներմուծման-արտահանման մաքսատուրքեր չուներ (համենայն դեպս մի քանի տարի առաջ տենց էր): 
> 
> Գիտե՞ս՝ ուր ա գնում Հայաստանի արտահանումը: 
> 
> հ.գ. եթե ուզում ես ՀՆԱ-դ աճի պետք է ոչ թե ներմուծումդ խթանես, այլ արտահանումդ- economics for dummies


Սգո ջան, փաստացի սաղ ճիշտ ես ասում: Ամբողջ խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ ժողովրդից ճշմարտությունը թաքցնում են, չնայած ժողովրդին էլ ճշմարտությունը ոնց որ քիչ ա հետաքրքրում: Էս սաղ «մտնենք ՄՄ, ծլենք-ծաղկենք-զորանանք» լոզունգը հիմնված ա մի քանի միֆերի վրա, հերթով.

1. Առաջին ու կարևորագույն միֆը անվտանգությունն ա: Հայաստանը արդեն ՀԱՊԿ անդամ ու ու Ռուսաստանի հետ ունի մինչև 2049 թվականը պայմանագիր ռուսական բազայի ու ռազմավարական դաշնության ու փոխօգնության մասին: Այսինքն, եթե ՄՄ-ն տալիս ա մեզ անվտանգության երաշխիքներ, էտ նշանակում ա, որ ՀԱՊԿ-ը ու Ռուսաստանի հետ համաձայնագիրը չէին տալիս էտ երաշխիքները: Այսիքն, ՀԱՊԿ-ը ու Ռուսաստանի հետ համաձայնագիրը ֆուֆլոյա: Բայց եթե ֆուֆլո չի, ուրեմն մեզ պետք չեն լրացուցիչ անվտանգության երաշխիքներ:

2. Երկրորդ միֆը, որ ԱՊՀ-ն ու Ռուսաստանը մեր հիմնական առևտրային գործընկերներն են: Ստեղ հազար անգամ մեր պաշտոնական վիճակագրությունը ներկայացրել ենք, կարիք չկա կրկնելու, որ դա ուղղակի սուտ ա: ՀՀ հիմնական առևտրային գործընկերը արդեն երկար ժամանակ ա ԵՄ-ն ա: 

3. Երրորդ միֆը էն ա, որ ՄՄ-ն մեզ հնարավորություն ա տալու մեծացնել առևտրային ծավալներ ՄՄ անդամ մյուս երկրների հետ: Մուտիլովկայա, քանի որ 2011 թվին, 7 տարի բանակցելուց հետո, ԱՊՀ երկրները ստորագրել են *«Ազատ առևտրի գոտի ստեղծելու մասին համաձայնագիրը»*, որը 2012 թվից վավերացրել են Հայաստանը, Ռուսաստանը, Բելոռուսը, Ղազախստանը, Ուկրաինան, Մոլդովան, իսկ Կիրգիստանը, Տաջիկստանը ու Ուզբեկստանը ստորագրել են, բայց դեռ չեն վավերցարել: Էս համաձայնագրով արդեն գրեթե բոլոր առևտրային սահմանափակումները ստորգրած երկրների միջև հանվել են: Հատկապես Հայաստանը կարծեմ գրեթե ոչ մի սահմանափակում չի թողել, ոչ տարիֆային, ոչ էլ ոչ-տարիֆային: 

4. Չորրորդ միֆը, որ ՄՄ-ն պաշտպանելու ա ներքին շուկան: Ներքին շուկան պաշտպանում են էն երկրները, որոնք ներքին շուկայի համար արտադրում են մրցունակ ապրանքներ, ու տարիֆներով սեփական արտադրությունը պաշտպանելու խնդիր կա: Ռուսաստանը կարա սահմանափակումներ կիրառի, քանի որ լավից վատից մի երկու բան արտադրում ա, ասենք ավտոմեքենա, որը թափելու բան ա, բայց եթե ուրիշ երկրներից ներմուծված մեքենաները լրացուցիչ մաքսատուրքերի արդյունքում ավելի թանկանան, հնարավոր ա ասենք ռուսական ավտո ավելի շատ ծախվի: Բա մենք ի՞նչ ենք պաշտպանում: Մենք ոչ մի բան չարտադրելով սահմանափակում ենք ոչ ՄՄ անդամների մուտքը մեր երկիր, որ ուզած չուզած գնենք մենակ ռուսական բառախլոն, ու էն էլ հաստատ ավելի թանկ, քանի որ մրցակիցներին մեր ձեռով մեր շուկայից լարում ենք:

5. Ու վերջին միֆը, որը վերաբերվում ինքնիշխանության կորստին: Ասոցացման համաձայնագրի դեպքում խոսքը գնում ա այլ միության հետ ասոցացվելու մասին, այսինքն քեզ հնարավորություն են տալիս իրանց հետ ավելի ազատ շփվել, կյանքի բոլոր ոլորտներում - սկսած մարդկանց տեղաշարժից (վիզաներ), վերջացրած ապրանքների, ծառայությունների ու կապիտալի շարժով: Երկրները երազում են սենց հնարավորությունների մասին, հատկապես, երբ առաջարկը անում են շատ հարուստ ու առաջադեմ երկրները: Այսինքն ԵՄ հետ ասոցացում կնքելուց ինքնիշխանության նույնիսկ շատ փոքր, մասնակի կորստի մասին խոսք ուղղակի չի կարող լինել: Իսկ այ ՄՄ մտնելով դու մտնում ես ՄԻՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, որը ինքնին նշանակում ա, որ դու քո որոշումենր մի մասը տալու ես վերազգային մարմիններին: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ անկախ ամեն ինչից Ռուսաստանի արդեն տնտեսական, ռազմական ու հոգեբանական կախվածություն կա: ՄՄ մտնելը նշանակում ա, գոնե Հայաստանի համար, դառնալ Ռուսաստանի գուբեռնիա, ու պահել միայն անկախության ֆորմալ տարրերը - դրոշ, հիմն, գերբ, կաթողիկոս: Պատահական չի, որ Սերժի հայտարարությունից երեք ամիս անցած արդեն բաց խոսում են ռուսերենի կարգավիճակի մասին, որը շատ սպասելի էր: 


*Ամփոփենք* - ԵՄ-ն ոչ մի պրոբլեմ չուներ 2011-ին ԱՊՀ երկրների կնքած «Ազատ առևտրի գոտի ստեղծելու մասին համաձայնագրի» հետ: ԵՄ-ն ասում ա, ես շատ ուրախ եմ, որ դուք իրար հետ ազատ առևտուր եք անում, եկեք իրար հետ էլ ազատ առևտուր անենք, ու եկեք ասոցացման համաձայնագիր ստորագրենք: Հասկանու՞մ ես հարցը ինչումն ա - ԵՄ-ն ասում ա, եկեք ազատականացնեք, մենք ոչ մի պրոբլեմ չունենք: Բայց Ռուսաստանը հասկանում ա, որ ԵՄ հետ ասոցացումը իրա սաթելիթներին մանևրելու հնարավորություն ա տալիս, ու մանրից իրա ձեռից դուրս են սղում, քանի որ լայն ու ազատ առևտրի գոտում Ռուսաստանը ոչ մեկին ոչ մի առաջարկելու բան չունի, բացի նավթ ու գազից: Ու Պուտինը արագ տեմպերով հորինում ա Մաքսային Միությունը, որը արդեն ոչ թե ազատ առևտուր ա, այլ ընդհակառակը, սահմանափակում ա առևտուրը: ՄՄ-ն վաբշե ոչ մեկին պետք չի, քանի որ ապրանքների ազատ տեղաշարժի համար արդեն կա «Ազատ առևտրի գոտի ստեղծելու մասին համաձայնագիրը»: Այսինքնս, ՄՄ-ն պռոյեկտ ա միայն ու միայն նրա համար, որ սաթելիթներին չթողնի գնալ Եվրոպայի ուղղությամբ, ընդամենը: ՄՄ-ն ոչ մեկին ոչ մի բան չի տալու, ու հատկապես Հայաստանին: ՄՄ-ն էնքան արհետսական պռոյեկտ ա, որ երկար կյանք չի կարա ունենա, դա միանանշանակ ա: Բայց ցավն էն ա, որ ՄՄ-ով Ռուսաստանը մեզ ու մեր նման մի քանիսին էլի մի 10-20 տարով հետ քցեց եվրոպական ուղղությունից: Հիմա արդեն Հայաստանում պիտի ռադիկալ տեղաշարժեր լինեն, որ մենք էլի հնարավորություն ստանանք ԵՄ հետ նորմալ բանակցելու: 

Ինշալահ, ով կարդա էսքանը, հալալ ա  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Bruno (22.11.2013), Sagittarius (22.11.2013), Ներսես_AM (22.11.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Տրիբուն, դե ինչ ասեմ, քո գրածների մեծ մասը կամ էմոցիոնալ սֆերայիցա, կամ իռոնիայի, կամ անլրջության, կամ էլ` լահմաջոյի...
> 
> Էս երկրում շատ բաներ կան, որ իմ դուրը չի գալիս, այդ թվում` արտագաղթը, գործազրկությունը, աղքատությունը... բայց այդ ամենը ոչ մի կապ չունի իմ այն գրածների հետ, որ ես ասում էի, որ առկա իրավիճակում լավ կլինի, որ մեր հարևանները ևս դառնան մաքսային միության անդամ: Ինչ կապ ունի հայրենասիրությունը... Բուն նյութից շեղումա գնում: Էհհհհ, *հավես չկա*: 
> 
> Բարի գիշեր:


Ապեր, բան չասի, ես էլ հավես չունեմ, դրա համար երկրից հելա-գնացի  :Jpit:  Ուղղակի մինչև մեծամասնությունը հասկանա, որ իրանց սխալ որոշումներից և ուրիշների սխալ որոշումների հետ համակերպվելուց ոչ միայն ես, Պողոսը ու Պետրոսն են տուժելու, այլ հենց իրանք՝ բոլորի հետ միասին, բանը բանից արդեն անցած ա լինելու...

----------

Տրիբուն (22.11.2013)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Տրիբուն ձյա սրանք էդ 2011 թվի պայմանագիրը նենց մի թաքուն են պահել։ Մինչև հիմա լիքը մարդ խաբար էլ չի որ տենց բան կա։ Վայոն վկա։ ՈՒ տենաս խի 2011–ին գները չեն իջել։ Առավել ևս հիմա խի պտի իջնեն։ ՈՒ իսկականից խի իջացնեն որ։ 

Իսկ չորրորդ կետիդ վերաբերյալ էս տղեն կարգին երգ ա գրել։ Շուտով նաև մեր մասին կլինի էս երգը։

----------

Տրիբուն (22.11.2013)

----------


## Marduk

Ես շատ ուրախ եմ էս ՄՄ-ԵՄ տուրուդմփոցից ու հարայ-հրոցից։
Մինչև սեպտեմբեի 3-ը քաղաքականությունը Հայաստանում դարձել էր մի հատ ձանձրալի Սանտա-Բարբարա․․․
Հիմա կարգին էքշըն վիճակներ են։ Գմփուցիկների հեղափոխություն, էգուց էլ կլինի ավելի կայֆոտ հեղափոխություններ։ Անգլիան փող չի խնայի հուսով եմ 
Բա սենց է էլի եղել որ հայ ազգը մինչև հիմա գոյատևել է․․․
Մեզ որ մնար վաղուց բուզանդաինտեգրվել պրծել էինք։  Մեկը պիտի միշտ կողքից բրդի Հայաստանին, որ կյանքը նոր իմաստ ստանա մեր համար։ Հիմա էդ մեկը Ռուսաստանն են ու ձյաձ Պուծինը։  

 :LOL:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Marduk

Որոշ լեվի կայքերում գրում են որ ՄՄ-ը Ռոտշիլդների պրոեկտն ա։
Ռոտշիլդները Ռոքֆելերների հետ թարսվել են ու հիմա իրենց բիզնեսը կիսվել է 
Ռոտշիլդները վերցրել են Չինաստանը ու ՄՄ-ը
Իսկ Ռոքֆելերներին մնում է ԱՄՆ-ը իրա սատելիտներով

 :LOL:

----------


## My World My Space

Մաքսային միության հերթական բոցերից.

http://emedia.am/?p=48189/magsayin+m...i+artadrutyuny

----------


## Տրիբուն

Վայ, շները գրգռեն քեզ ....  :Bad: 

Մի գրգռեք ռուսներին, աղոթեք, որ մեզ ընդունեն ՄՄ, և եթե պետք է ռուսական դպրոցներ էլ կբացենք. Արտեմ Հարությունյան

----------


## Chuk

> Վայ, շները գրգռեն քեզ .... 
> 
> Մի գրգռեք ռուսներին, աղոթեք, որ մեզ ընդունեն ՄՄ, և եթե պետք է ռուսական դպրոցներ էլ կբացենք. Արտեմ Հարությունյան


Կարդացե՞լ ես: Սրա անունը տեսնում, արդեն վաԴանում եմ: Մանավանդ որ իմ ազանունից ունի  :Sad:

----------

VisTolog (02.12.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարդացե՞լ ես: Սրա անունը տեսնում, արդեն վաԴանում եմ: Մանավանդ որ իմ ազանունից ունի


Ապեր, քո ազգանունից ունենալը Հայաստանում էտքան էլ դժվար բան չի .. սրտիդ մոտիկ մի ընդունի ..

----------

Ձայնալար (23.11.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

Ակումբի տնտեսագետներին շնորհակալություն` արտահայտած տեսակետների համար  :Wink: :


Ինձ մի հանգամանք հանգիստ չի տալիս. Պուտինը Հայաստան գալու է դեկտեմբերի 2-ին: Ամսաթիվը ձեզ ինչ-որ բան չի՞ ասում  :Jpit: :
Մտածում եմ` դեռ լավ պրծանք, որ Իջևանով չի գալիս Երևան, այլ` Գյումրիով  :Think: :

----------

Chuk (23.11.2013), My World My Space (23.11.2013), Norton (23.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (24.11.2013), Ներսես_AM (23.11.2013), Տրիբուն (23.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ մի հանգամանք հանգիստ չի տալիս. Պուտինը Հայաստան գալու է դեկտեմբերի 2-ին: Ամսաթիվը ձեզ ինչ-որ բան չի՞ ասում :
> Մտածում եմ` դեռ լավ պրծանք, որ Իջևանով չի գալիս Երևան, այլ` Գյումրիով :


Բլին .. մտքովս չէր անցել ...  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ մի հանգամանք հանգիստ չի տալիս. Պուտինը Հայաստան գալու է դեկտեմբերի 2-ին: Ամսաթիվը ձեզ ինչ-որ բան չի՞ ասում :
> Մտածում եմ` դեռ լավ պրծանք, որ Իջևանով չի գալիս Երևան, այլ` Գյումրիով :


Միքայել Հայրապետյանը նույնիսկ հայտարարություն էր տարածել էս առթիվ.




> ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> 1991թ. անկախության հռչակումից ի վեր Հայաստանում լուծված չէ քաղաքակրթական ընտրանքի խնդիրը: Դրածո իշխանությունները շարունակում են ճնշումներն ու հալածանքներն իրական անկախության և ժողովրդավարության կողմնակիցների դեմ՝ փորձելով Հայաստանը ետ տանել դեպի խորհրդային ամբողջատիրական կայսրություն: Այս ծիրում ենք դիտարկում նրանց կողմից Շանթ Հարությունյանի եւ նոյեմբերի 5-ի իրադարձությունների մյուս մասնակիցների կալանավորումը:
> 
> Շանթ Հարությունյանի եւ նրա զինակիցների նոյեմբերի 5-ի գործողությունը համարում ենք Հայաստանի Հանրապետության լիակատար ապագաղութացման պայքար եւ, որպես այդպիսին, ողջունում ենք այն:
> 
> Ըստ այսմ՝ հայտարարում ենք.
> 
> 1. Շանթ Հարությունյանի եւ մյուս քաղկալանավորների անձերին ու նոյեմբերի 5-ի նրանց ազատագրական գործողությունն անվանարկող ցանկացած գնահատական կհամարենք Հայաստանի քաղաքացիներին ազգային իրական խնդիրներից շեղելու, ապակողմնորոշելու եւ քաղաքական գործընթացները լղոզելու ու խեղաթյուրելու գործակալական փորձ, որն իրենց կարող են թույլ տալ միայն Հայաստանում ներդրված օտարերկրյա հինգերորդ շարասյուները, որքան էլ ծպտվեն քաղաքական կազմակերպությունների անվամբ,
> ...


Աղջյուր՝ Ա1+


Ուրիշ անդրադարձներ էլ են կարծես եղել օրվա ընտրությանը՝ բայց հատուկենտ: Հիմնականում չգիտես ինչու անտեսում են:

----------

Norton (23.11.2013), Rhayader (28.11.2013), Ներսես_AM (24.11.2013)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Միքայել Հայրապետյանը նույնիսկ հայտարարություն էր տարածել էս առթիվ.
> 
> Աղջյուր՝ Ա1+
> 
> 
> Ուրիշ անդրադարձներ էլ են կարծես եղել օրվա ընտրությանը՝ բայց հատուկենտ: Հիմնականում չգիտես ինչու անտեսում են:


Ինձ հետաքրքրեց, թե ինչու է Հայրապետյանը կենտրոնացել Ալեքպոլի պ/գ-ի վրա, որը չվավերացված, անպիտան փաստաթուղթ է, և շրջանցել է Հայաստանի խորհրդայնացման օրը:

Հետաքրքիր գործընթացներ են, փաստորեն, Հայաստանում: Դեռ քաղաքական ուժերը կողմնորոշման փուլում են, լռում են: Բայց օրը ախր բացահայտ է, աչք է ծակում:

----------

Chuk (24.11.2013), Տրիբուն (24.11.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ հետաքրքրեց, թե ինչու է Հայրապետյանը կենտրոնացել Ալեքպոլի պ/գ-ի վրա, որը չվավերացված, անպիտան փաստաթուղթ է, և շրջանցել է Հայաստանի խորհրդայնացման օրը:
> 
> Հետաքրքիր գործընթացներ են, փաստորեն, Հայաստանում: Դեռ քաղաքական ուժերը կողմնորոշման փուլում են, լռում են: Բայց օրը ախր բացահայտ է, աչք է ծակում:


Երևի իմ նման չէր հիշում տենց բան  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ հետաքրքրեց, թե ինչու է Հայրապետյանը կենտրոնացել Ալեքպոլի պ/գ-ի վրա, որը չվավերացված, անպիտան փաստաթուղթ է, և շրջանցել է Հայաստանի խորհրդայնացման օրը:
> 
> Հետաքրքիր գործընթացներ են, փաստորեն, Հայաստանում: Դեռ քաղաքական ուժերը կողմնորոշման փուլում են, լռում են: Բայց օրը ախր բացահայտ է, աչք է ծակում:


Որովհետև մեկա Պուտինի անունը լսելուց տակներն են անում .... մեկա կոլեկտիվ ռուսների քամակը մտնելու առիթը բաց չեն թողնում ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

Եվրոպացիները բայց իսկականից լոխ են ... շատ լոխ են ... ոչ մի կերպ չեն ուզում իրանց սխալներն ընդունեն ու հասկանան, որ չի կարելի բանակցել մաֆիոզ իշխանությունների հետ, լեգիտիմացնել դրանց, հետո էլ մատոռ լինել ... Հիմա էլ մտքներով անցել ա, որ եթե փող տան, կարան Ուկրաինային արագացված հետ առնեն: Մտքներով էլ չեն ուզում անցկացնեն, որ Յանուկովիչի բողկին չի, ոչ ԵՄ-ն, ոչ էլ ՄՄ-ն - իրան մենակ հետաքրքրում ա, որ ինքը անձամբ մնա իշխանության, որը հազիվ ձեռ ա քցել, ու իրա անձնական բիզնեսներն ու փողերը չվտնագվեն: 

Չնայած, խախոլներին ով ա գիտի, մեկ էլ տեսար էսքան բանից հետո հելնեն գնան Վիլնյուս ու ստորագրեն  :LOL: 

ЕС готов подписать Ассоциацию с Украиной – Сикорский

ЕС согласен на переговоры с Россией касательно евроинтеграции Украины

Фюле: ЕС увеличил бы финпомощь Украине после подписания Ассоциации

Ֆյուլեն լրիվ պռավալի ա տվել ամեն ինչ, առաջինը ինքը պիտի հրաժարվի եվրոկոմիսարի պաշտոնից ու սիկտիրը քաշի տուն:

----------

Chuk (25.11.2013), Mephistopheles (25.11.2013), Norton (25.11.2013), Անվերնագիր (25.11.2013), Ձայնալար (26.11.2013), Ներսես_AM (25.11.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

եթե մենք կարողանանք անել ընդամենը մի բան, ստիպել սերժին հասկանալ ու հրաժարական տալ՝ ձևավորել ժողովրդահաճո իշխանություն, եվրոմիություն և մաքսային միություն հարցերը ինքնին կլուծվեն կամ ասենք կստանա հանրության համար ընդունելի լուծում ... ղարաբաղյան թնջուկը կմտնի լուծման փուլ  և որ ամենակարևորն է արտագաղթի տեմպերը կդանդաղեն ու կդադարի մի օր... սա ինձ համար ամենակարևորն է... այս վիճակով ոչ եվրեմիությունը և ոչ էլ եվրասիական միությունը մեզ  որևէ բան տալ չի կարող... մենք պարզապես վերցնելու կարողություն չունենք...

----------


## Sagittarius

> *եթե մենք կարողանանք անել ընդամենը մի բան, ստիպել սերժին հասկանալ ու հրաժարական տալ՝ ձևավորել ժողովրդահաճո* իշխանություն, եվրոմիություն և մաքսային միություն հարցերը ինքնին կլուծվեն կամ ասենք կստանա հանրության համար ընդունելի լուծում ... ղարաբաղյան թնջուկը կմտնի լուծման փուլ  և որ ամենակարևորն է արտագաղթի տեմպերը կդանդաղեն ու կդադարի մի օր... սա ինձ համար ամենակարևորն է... այս վիճակով ոչ եվրեմիությունը և ոչ էլ եվրասիական միությունը մեզ  որևէ բան տալ չի կարող... մենք պարզապես վերցնելու կարողություն չունենք...


Մեֆ, եթե էտքանը կարողանայինք անել, էլ հետույքներս խի՞ էինք էսքան ճղում  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, եթե էտքանը կարողանայինք անել, էլ հետույքներս խի՞ էինք էսքան ճղում


ապեր, եթե էդ մինիմումը չենք կարողանում անել, ուրեմն պահանջելու կամ ակնկալելու բան որևէ միությունից չենք կարող... մենք գուցե պտի մի հատ սահմանենք մեր մինիմումներն ու առաջնահերթությունները... մենք սա չունենք... մենք չգիտենք ինչենք ուզում.... մենք ուզում ենք եվրոմիություն, բայց հասարակությունը պատրաստ չի... մաքսայինն էլ նույնը...

----------

Rhayader (28.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իսկականի մազալու կլինի, որ Ուկրաինան գնա ու ստորգարի ... Ռոմպեյն ու Բառոզուն ոտ ու ձեռ են ընկել  :LOL:  Յանուկովիչն էլ պաշտոնապես հայտարարել ա, որ գնալու ա Վիլնյուս: Ու արդյունքում շատ հետաքրքիր մատոռ կարող ա լինի Ռուսաստանը: Գումարած Յանուկովիչն էլ կհասնի իրա ուզածին, ու նանարին գաղութից բաց չի թողնի: Փոքր հավանականություն ա, բայց հնարավոր ա:

Соглашение об ассоциации с Украиной остается в повестке дня Вильнюсского саммита


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* *Предложение подписания Соглашения об ассоциации с Украиной на Вильнюсском саммите "Восточного партнерства" все еще остается в повестке дня,* несмотря на решение правительства Украины приостановить подготовку к подписанию соглашения. Об этом говорится в совместном заявлении президента Еврокомиссии Жозе Мануэля Баррозу и председателя Европейского совета Германа ван Ромпея.
"Предложение подписания беспрецедентного Соглашения об ассоциации с глубокой и всеобъемлющей зоной свободной торговли - все еще в повестке дня. Это нуждается в политической воле со стороны украинских лидеров, решительных действий и значительного продвижения в выполнении условий, поставленных перед Украиной в декабре 2012 года", - говорится в заявлении Баррозу и Ромпея,

Янукович собирается на Вильнюсский саммит - МИД


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* Президент Украины Виктор Янукович планирует поехать в Вильнюс на саммит Восточного партнерства 28-29 ноября. Об этом сообщил министр иностранных дел Украины Леонид Кожара.

"Президент Украины собирается посетить саммит Восточного партнерства в Вильнюсе", - сообщил министр, передает "Интерфакс-Украина".

Как сообщал "Обозреватель", Кожара также заявил, что на сегодняшний день ни Украина, ни ЕС не готовы подписать Соглашение об ассоциации. *В то же время он уточнил, что Украина не отказывается от подписания Соглашения об ассоциации с ЕС.*

----------


## Sagittarius

> Իսկականի մազալու կլինի, որ Ուկրաինան գնա ու ստորգարի ... Ռոմպեյն ու Բառոզուն ոտ ու ձեռ են ընկել  Յանուկովիչն էլ պաշտոնապես հայտարարել ա, որ գնալու ա Վիլնյուս: Ու արդյունքում շատ հետաքրքիր մատոռ կարող ա լինի Ռուսաստանը: Գումարած Յանուկովիչն էլ կհասնի իրա ուզածին, ու նանարին գաղութից բաց չի թողնի: Փոքր հավանականություն ա, բայց հնարավոր ա:
> 
> Соглашение об ассоциации с Украиной остается в повестке дня Вильнюсского саммита
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* *Предложение подписания Соглашения об ассоциации с Украиной на Вильнюсском саммите "Восточного партнерства" все еще остается в повестке дня,* несмотря на решение правительства Украины приостановить подготовку к подписанию соглашения. Об этом говорится в совместном заявлении президента Еврокомиссии Жозе Мануэля Баррозу и председателя Европейского совета Германа ван Ромпея.
> "Предложение подписания беспрецедентного Соглашения об ассоциации с глубокой и всеобъемлющей зоной свободной торговли - все еще в повестке дня. Это нуждается в политической воле со стороны украинских лидеров, решительных действий и значительного продвижения в выполнении условий, поставленных перед Украиной в декабре 2012 года", - говорится в заявлении Баррозу и Ромпея,
> 
> Янукович собирается на Вильнюсский саммит - МИД
> ...


որովհետև ուկրաինացիները լոխության մի քիչ ավելի լավ, ցածր ստադիայում են, քան մենք՝ 

http://ilur.am/news/view/21565.html

անկեղծ եմ ասում, մենք պտի մատաղ անենք, որ ադրբեջանցիները հլը լոխության ավելի բարձր ստադիայում են ու նավթ ունեն, թե չէ մեր հարցրերը վաղուց էին լուծել:

----------

Տրիբուն (25.11.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> որովհետև ուկրաինացիները լոխության մի քիչ ավելի լավ, ցածր ստադիայում են, քան մենք՝ 
> 
> http://ilur.am/news/view/21565.html


Ու ուկրաինայում կոնկրետ ձեն հանող ու կոնկրետ բան ասող կա, չէ մեր ոչխարի հոտի նման ... որոնց անունը չգիտես ինչի դրել են կուսակցություններ 

Тимошенко объявила голодовку 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար* На митинге на Европейской площади в Киеве зачитали письмо, в котором говорится о том, что экс-премьер Юлия Тимошенко объявила бессрочную голодовку с требованием подписать Соглашение об ассоциации с ЕС, передает собственный корреспондент "Обозревателя".

"*А если 29 ноября Янукович не подпишет наше соглашение с ЕС, сметите его с лица Украины мирным и конституционным путем вместе с его политическими и коррупционными метастазами! Не останавливайтесь! Только вперед!"*  - говорится в тексте письма.

----------

Sagittarius (25.11.2013), Վիշապ (26.11.2013)

----------


## Tig



----------

Norton (26.11.2013)

----------


## Marduk

Ասեմ ինչ ա անելու Ուկրաինան
Մի հատ ուրիշ թուղթ են դնելու կամերաների առաջ ու ստորագրեն, որ հետո ցույց տան Պուծինը նախանձից տրաքի, ու գազը էժանացնի   :LOL: 
Բայց իրական էն բաբաթ թուղթը երևի դեռ չստորագրեն

----------


## Norton

:Jpit: 




Հոդվածը

----------

VisTolog (02.12.2013)

----------


## Norton

*Ձերբակալություններ Երեւանում, Պուտինի պատվին*



> Քիչ առաջ Երևանի կենտրոնի ոստիկանություն բերման են ենթարկվել քաղաքացիական ակտիվիստներ Զարուհի Հովհաննիսյանը, Օլյա Ազատյանը,  Արթուր Պետրոսյանը և  Բաբկեն Տեր-Գրիգորյանը: Առավոտյան նրանք փորձել են ՄՄ Հայաստանի որոշմանը դեմ ցուցապաստառներ փակցնել Բժշկական համալսարանի վերգետնյա անցումի մոտ:
> Հիշեցնենք, որ Մաքսային միությանը Հայաստանի անդամակցության դեմ հանդես եկող քաղաքացիների նախաձեռնող խումբը Պուտինի այցին ընդառաջ այսօր բողոքի ակցիա է իրականացնելու Ազատության հրապարակում, որտեղից երթ է տեղի ունենալու Հյուսիսային Պողոտա - Հանրապետության Հրապարակ - Ամիրյան փողոց - Մաշտոցի Պողոտա - Բաղրամյան պողոտա - նախագահական նստավայր ուղղությամբ: 
> Բերման են ենթարկել նաև այլ ակտիվիստների:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ժող, ի՞նչ ա Երևանում կատարվում։ Լսել եմ Բյուրին, Նաիրուհուն ու Րիկին բերման են ենթարկել։

----------


## Շինարար

> Ժող, ի՞նչ ա Երևանում կատարվում։ Լսել եմ Բյուրին, Նաիրուհուն ու Րիկին բերման են ենթարկել։


Նոր Բյուր հետ խոսացի, ասում ա՝ ոստիկանությունում են դեռ, Բաղրամյանով քայլելիս, ոնց հասկացա՝ արդեն ակցիայից հետո, տենց խումբ-խումբ տարել են: Ասում ա՝ սպասում են դեռ:

----------

Chuk (02.12.2013), Norton (02.12.2013), Աթեիստ (02.12.2013), Ներսես_AM (02.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (02.12.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Նորություններ լինեն, թարմացրեք էլի

----------


## Sagittarius

Մի քանի հարյուր ցուցարարները ընդդեմ Պուտինին ջերմ դիմավորող հազարավոր ուսուցիցչների և ոստիկանների: Համակերպվեք, ՀՀ քաղաքացիները փրկեցին Հայաստանը սոդոմիայից՝

----------

Աթեիստ (02.12.2013), Անվերնագիր (03.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (02.12.2013), Տրիբուն (02.12.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

3:03

----------

Ուլուանա (02.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (02.12.2013)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Րիկն էսքան ջահել, բայց արդեն քաղբանտարկյալ ։)) Էհ, քանի ուշ չի փախի էս երկրից ։))

----------

Տրիբուն (02.12.2013)

----------


## ivy

Բյուրն ու Նաիրուհին էլ...
Բա՞ց են թողել արդեն բոլորին:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Բյուրն ու Նաիրուհին էլ...
> Բա՞ց են թողել արդեն բոլորին:


Ոնց որ թե կամաց-կամաց բաց են թողնում, իրանց հերթը չի հասել դեռ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

արա դե լավ է… պուտինին ցույց են տալիս թե ումից են վախու՞մ… Բյուրից ու Նաիրուհու՞ց…

----------


## ivy

Մոտակայքում ինչքան խելոք դեմքով ջահելներ են տեսել, բռնել քցել են մեքենան՝ «մեկ էլ տեսար սրանք մի դավադրություն են կազմակերպում, ապահովության համար լավ կլինի տարածքից լիկվիդացնենք» սկզբունքով։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մոտակայքում ինչքան խելոք դեմքով ջահելներ են տեսել, բռնել քցել են մեքենան՝ «մեկ էլ տեսար սրանք մի դավադրություն են կազմակերպում, ապահովության համար լավ կլինի տարածքից լիկվիդացնենք» սկզբունքով։


շոու ա եղել Այվի ջան… բան էլ չկա…

իսկ իրականում ես դաժե Պուտինի դեմ չեմ, եկել ա հյուր, fine, իմ խնդիրը սերժի հետ ա… Պուտինն իրա երկրի նախագահն ա ու անեւմ ա էն ինչ որ իրա երկրին ձեռ ա տալիս… 

ես ոչ էլ ՄՄ-ին եմ դեմ… ես դեմ եմ սերժին… նա թող հրաժարվի, գա նոր ընտրված իշխանություն, ընդեղից կերևա…

----------


## Sagittarius

Նույն ժողովուրդն ու ընդիմությունն ա ընդունում Հայաստանի «գուբերնյոն» կարգավիճակը: 




«Էսօր էտ օրը չի»: Ճիշտ ա, էսօր շեֆն ա գալիս, եկեք տրամադրությունը չփչացնենք, խելոք նստենք բներս: Հելան ցվրվան տներով, որ մյուսը օրը հավաքվեն, կարևոր հարցեր լուծեն՝ աշատավարձի պլուս մինուս 5%, մարշուտնու պլուս մինուս 50 դրամ՝ շարքային հացի խնդիր: Ի՜նչ արտաքին քաղաքականություն, ի՜նչ ներքին քաղաքականություն. մենք ո՞վ ենք դառել, որ քննարկենք, թե ով պտի մեր նախագահը լինի, ում գուբերնյան պտի Հայաստանը լինի, երրորդ երկրից ինչ տարամաչափի գազամուղ պետք է քաշենք, մեր ռազմավարական օբյեկտների 100% սեփականությունը ում պետք է պատկանի: 

Լոխ *ենք* սաղս էլ՝ իշխանությունն էլ, ընդիմությունն էլ, երկրին էլ, ժողովուրդն էլ, երկրից փախածներս էլ:

----------

Ռուֆուս (02.12.2013), Վիշապ (02.12.2013), Տրիբուն (02.12.2013)

----------


## Sagittarius

Աշխարհի գնական գազի ամենամեծ պաշարներ ունեցող երկրի ուղիղ հարևան ենք՝ գազի համար ոռ ենք տալիս

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...roven_reserves

Հետո ասում են Հայաստանը գազը էժան ա ստանում. ամեն մի գազի նոր գործարքի համար գույք ենք տալիս ռուսներին (սակագնի հետ միասին), երկրում էլ կարևոր օբյեկտ չմնաց, որ ռուսինը չի, էտ էլ ո՞նց էժան եղավ:

----------

Norton (03.12.2013), Անվերնագիր (03.12.2013), Ներսես_AM (03.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (02.12.2013), Վիշապ (02.12.2013), Տրիբուն (02.12.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աշխարհի գնական գազի ամենամեծ պաշարներ ունեցող երկրի ուղիղ հարևան ենք՝ գազի համար ոռ ենք տալիս
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...roven_reserves
> 
> Հետո ասում են Հայաստանը գազը էժան ա ստանում. ամեն մի գազի նոր գործարքի համար գույք ենք տալիս ռուսներին (սակագնի հետ միասին), երկրում էլ կարևոր օբյեկտ չմնաց, որ ռուսինը չի, էտ էլ ո՞նց էժան եղավ:


Ապեր, միշտ հիշի Լիպարիտյանի հարցը… ո՞րն ա մեր դերը մեր պատմության մեջ… երբ որ էս հարցին պատասխանենք, սաղ տեղը կընկնի…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, միշտ հիշի Լիպարիտյանի հարցը… ո՞րն ա մեր դերը մեր պատմության մեջ… երբ որ էս հարցին պատասխանենք, սաղ տեղը կընկնի…


Հավայի հռետորական, ծիպա խոհափլիսիփոյական հարց, նման հազարավոր այլ հարցերի, որոնք որպես կանոն բարձրացվում են դեմքի խիստ խելացի արտահայտությամբ:

----------

Ներսես_AM (03.12.2013), Վիշապ (02.12.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հավայի հռետորական, ծիպա խոհափլիսիփոյական հարց, նման հազարավոր այլ հարցերի, որոնք որպես կանոն բարձրացվում են դեմքի խիստ խելացի արտահայտությամբ:


հռետորական չի… մտածի… կոնկրետ հարց ա ու կոնկրետ մոտեցում ա պահանջում… մեր գոյության ամբողջ ընթացքում մենք էս հարցի պատասխանը պտի ման գանք… 

չես ման գա՞, չես գտնի, ու էս կլինի մեր վիճակը… 

էդքամ խելոք ե՞ք, գնացեք արեք… երբ որ խելոք մարդիկ խոսում են՝ բան են ասում, պտի լսեք…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հռետորական չի… մտածի… կոնկրետ հարց ա ու կոնկրետ մոտեցում ա պահանջում… մեր գոյության ամբողջ ընթացքում մենք էս հարցի պատասխանը պտի ման գանք… 
> 
> չես ման գա՞, չես գտնի, ու էս կլինի մեր վիճակը… 
> 
> էդքամ խելոք ե՞ք, գնացեք արեք… երբ որ խելոք մարդիկ խոսում են՝ բան են ասում, պտի լսեք…


Արի, թող էտ խելոք հարցի պատասխանը հենց ինքը, հարցը քաշող խելոքը տա: Մենք էլ կարանք մի երկու հազար տարի ազգովի մտածենք, այնպես ինչպես մտածել ենք նախորդ երկու հազա տարիների ընթացքում: Էս պահին ավելի կոնկրետ խնդիրներ կան մեր առաջ, ամեն խելոքի հարցերի պատասխանների մասին մտածելու ժամանակ չկա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արի, թող էտ խելոք հարցի պատասխանը հենց ինքը, հարցը քաշող խելոքը տա: Մենք էլ կարանք մի երկու հազար տարի ազգովի մտածենք, այնպես ինչպես մտածել ենք նախորդ երկու հազա տարիների ընթացքում: Էս պահին ավելի կոնկրետ խնդիրներ կան մեր առաջ, ամեն խելոքի հարցերի պատասխանների մասին մտածելու ժամանակ չկա:


ոնց որ հասկանում եմ, սկի հարց չի առաջացել ուր մնաց պատասխան ման գանք… 

Լուի Կանը, շատ լավ ճարտարապետ ա ու ասել ա "ճարտարապետը գծելով ա մտածում" այսինքն մտածել նշանակում ա նաև գործել որ միտքդ ճիշտ ուղղությամբ աշխատի… էս էլ նույնն ա… 

ուկրաինացիք գիտեն իրանց դերը, անում են…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> շոու ա եղել Այվի ջան… բան էլ չկա…


Հետաքրքիր ա, ի՞նչ շոու ա, ու հանուն ինչի, ու ի՞նչ ցույ տալու տալու համար: Թե՞ շուույա ուղղակի էն պատճառով, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ու ԲՀԿ-ն չեն մասնակցում: Դե բա ո՞նց, 7or.am-ը ու ilur.am-ը արդեն հայտարարել են, որ շոու ա: Այ, ԱԺ-ում կաստում-շլվարով հարցերը քննարկելը շուու չի. ժողովրդի մասին մտածել ա, լուրջ հարցեր բարձրացնել ա, քնարկել ա, համագործակցել ա վերջապես: 

Ինձ որ լսեք, Հայասատանում ուղղակի տարրական անասունությունը ձգտում ա նորանոր բարձունքների հասնել - դաստանուներին քշում են առավոտից մաշտոցի պողոտա, որ Պուծինի դրոշակներով դիմավորեն, իսկ Պուծինի դեմ 200 միտինգ անողից 110-ին հրավիրում են ոստիկանություն: Շարքային ու տուպոյ ռեպրեսիվ մեթոդներ են հատուկ բոլոր կործանման գնացող պետություններին: Սերժը Պուծինին ապացուցելու ոչ մի բան չունի, որ մի հատ էլ շոու սարքի: Պուծինի էլ տանձին չի շոուները, ինքը երկիրը արդեն ոտով գլխով առել ա ձեռը: Ինչքան ուզում ես շոու կազմակերպի, դրանից բան չի փոխվում: Էտ նույն բան ա, որ իմ շունը մեկ-մեկ կապրիզ ա անում ու հաց չի ուտում: Մյուս օրը կակղում ա ու խելոք ուտում ա: Մենք էլ, որպես նոռմալ հպատակներ, պիտի ամեն կերպ ցույց տանք մեր հպատակությունը Պուծինին: Սովորական սերժական մտածելակերպ ա, ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս, որը շատ նորմալ իրականացվում ա բութ ու տգետ ոստիկանական ուժերի կողմից, որոնք ամեն ինչը տառացի են հասկանում: Իրանց ասել են «արա նենց կանենք, որ Պուծինի ստեղ եղած վախտով հանկարծ ոշշշշ մի պռոբլեմ չըլնի», իրանք էլ անում են: 

Հ.Գ. Բյուրին, Նաիրուհուն ու Րիկին էլ բարի ազատում ....

----------

Ռուֆուս (03.12.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հետաքրքիր ա, ի՞նչ շոու ա, ու հանուն ինչի, ու ի՞նչ ցույ տալու տալու համար: Թե՞ շուույա ուղղակի էն պատճառով, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ու ԲՀԿ-ն չեն մասնակցում: Դե բա ո՞նց, 7or.am-ը ու ilur.am-ը արդեն հայտարարել են, որ շոու ա: Այ, ԱԺ-ում կաստում-շլվարով հարցերը քննարկելը շուու չի. ժողովրդի մասին մտածել ա, լուրջ հարցեր բարձրացնել ա, քնարկել ա, համագործակցել ա վերջապես: 
> 
> Ինձ որ լսեք, Հայասատանում ուղղակի տարրական անասունությունը ձգտում ա նորանոր բարձունքների հասնել - դաստանուներին քշում են առավոտից մաշտոցի պողոտա, որ Պուծինի դրոշակներով դիմավորեն, իսկ *Պուծինի դեմ 200 միտինգ անողից 110-ին հրավիրում են ոստիկանություն*: Շարքային ու տուպոյ ռեպրեսիվ մեթոդներ են հատուկ բոլոր կործանման գնացող պետություններին: Սերժը Պուծինին ապացուցելու ոչ մի բան չունի, որ մի հատ էլ շոու սարքի: Պուծինի էլ տանձին չի շոուները, ինքը երկիրը արդեն ոտով գլխով առել ա ձեռը: Ինչքան ուզում ես շոու կազմակերպի, դրանից բան չի փոխվում: Էտ նույն բան ա, որ իմ շունը մեկ-մեկ կապրիզ ա անում ու հաց չի ուտում: Մյուս օրը կակղում ա ու խելոք ուտում ա: Մենք էլ, որպես նոռմալ հպատակներ, պիտի ամեն կերպ ցույց տանք մեր հպատակությունը Պուծինին: Սովորական սերժական մտածելակերպ ա, ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս, որը շատ նորմալ իրականացվում ա բութ ու տգետ ոստիկանական ուժերի կողմից, որոնք ամեն ինչը տառացի են հասկանում: Իրանց ասել են «արա նենց կանենք, որ Պուծինի ստեղ եղած վախտով հանկարծ ոշշշշ մի պռոբլեմ չըլնի», իրանք էլ անում են: 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Բյուրին, Նաիրուհուն ու Րիկին էլ բարի ազատում ....


ապեր, հիմա ինչ գրենք պտի ֆռաս բերես դարձնես ՀԱԿ-ի գո՞րծ… միլիցեքի կողմից ա շոու եղել, Բյուրին ու Նաիրուհուն հո չե՞ն բռնել նրա համար որ սպառնում են հասարակությանն ու իշխանություններին… 

ու հա, հենց էդ ա որ շոու ա… միտինգավորների անկեղծությունը հարցականի տակ չեմ դնում ես, այլ միլիցեքինն եմ դնում…

----------


## Mephistopheles

ու 1000000000 ասի ես ոչ իլուր եմ կարդում ոչ էլ 7օր

----------


## Chuk

> Հետաքրքիր ա, ի՞նչ շոու ա, ու հանուն ինչի, ու ի՞նչ ցույ տալու տալու համար: Թե՞ շուույա ուղղակի էն պատճառով, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ու ԲՀԿ-ն չեն մասնակցում: Դե բա ո՞նց, 7or.am-ը ու ilur.am-ը արդեն հայտարարել են, որ շոու ա: Այ, ԱԺ-ում կաստում-շլվարով հարցերը քննարկելը շուու չի. ժողովրդի մասին մտածել ա, լուրջ հարցեր բարձրացնել ա, քնարկել ա, համագործակցել ա վերջապես:


7օրին չեմ հետևում ու չեմ էլ ուզում հետևել, չեմ կարող դրա մասին բան ասել, բայց էսօր ինչքան իլուրին հետևել եմ, ակտիվ լուսաբանել են ու չեն հայտարարել որ շոու ա:
Ավելին, եվրոնյուզով որ հիմա սաղ աշխարհում ֆռացնում են Երևանի դեպքերի ձայնագրությունը, հենց իլուրի տեսահոլովակն ա:

Կար էսօր երկու իրականությունների բախում: Մի իրականությունը ընդվզող քաղաքացին էր, որի ցավը տանեմ, ինքը վեր էր կացել իրա բողոքն արտահայտելու, մյուս իրականությանը իշխանությունն էր, որը ձգտում էր ամեն ինչ շոուի վերածել ու էդ թվում իմ տպավորությամբ աննախադեպ լավ պատրաստված սադրանքներ իրականացրեց: Անկախ նրանից, թե իշխանությունը ինչի համար ա փորձել իրադարձություններն օգտագործել, արդյունքում բավական լավ բողոքի ակցիա ստացվեց (հեչ որ չէ երկու տարբեր փողոցներ ինչ-որ ժամանակով փակել հաջողացնելը բավական լավ է, նենց ակցիա անելը, որի մասին խոսվի միջազգային տարբեր լրատվամիջոցներով ահագին լավ ա, պուտինին դիմավորող բերվածներին հակադրվողների ցուցադրումը ահագին լավ ա):

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 7օրին չեմ հետևում ու չեմ էլ ուզում հետևել, չեմ կարող դրա մասին բան ասել, բայց էսօր ինչքան իլուրին հետևել եմ, ակտիվ լուսաբանել են ու չեն հայտարարել որ շոու ա:
> Ավելին, եվրոնյուզով որ հիմա սաղ աշխարհում ֆռացնում են Երևանի դեպքերի ձայնագրությունը, հենց իլուրի տեսահոլովակն ա:
> 
> Կար էսօր երկու իրականությունների բախում: Մի իրականությունը ընդվզող քաղաքացին էր, որի ցավը տանեմ, ինքը վեր էր կացել իրա բողոքն արտահայտելու, մյուս իրականությանը իշխանությունն էր, որը ձգտում էր ամեն ինչ շոուի վերածել ու էդ թվում իմ տպավորությամբ աննախադեպ լավ պատրաստված սադրանքներ իրականացրեց: Անկախ նրանից, թե իշխանությունը ինչի համար ա փորձել իրադարձություններն օգտագործել, արդյունքում բավական լավ բողոքի ակցիա ստացվեց (հեչ որ չէ երկու տարբեր փողոցներ ինչ-որ ժամանակով փակել հաջողացնելը բավական լավ է, նենց ակցիա անելը, որի մասին խոսվի միջազգային տարբեր լրատվամիջոցներով ահագին լավ ա, պուտինին դիմավորող բերվածներին հակադրվողների ցուցադրումը ահագին լավ ա):


Ապեր, եթե կազմակերպված շոու ա, ուրեմն Սերժն իմաստուն ա: Բայց քանի որ Սերժը by default չի կարա իմաստուն լինի (հավասարման մեջ Սերժի իմատությունը կոնստանտ ա, μ=0,076), մնում ա ենթադրել, որ տարական տգիտություն ու անասունություն ա, ու իրանք իրանց պաստավկա են արել: Ես կհավատամ մենակ իշխանությունների անասունությանը, մնացած ենթադրությունները վրես ազդում են, քանի միշտ հիշացնում են, որ մենք ընդդիմություն չունենք, ինչ էլ ունենք քաքլան պուտանկեքի հավաքածու ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, եթե կազմակերպված շոու ա, ուրեմն Սերժն իմաստուն ա


Կազմակերպված շոու չէր, իմ կարծիքով: Կազմակերպվել էր բողոքի ակցիա, որի մեջ մի կողմից ներդնելով իրանց մարդկանց, մյուս կողմից ոստիկանների օգնությամբ էդ բողոքի ակցիան փորձեցին օգտագործել իրանց օգտին: Բայց նման բոլոր դեպքերում ես հակված եմ կատարվածն անվանել երկսայրի սուր. իրանք իրանց օգուտը ստացան, մենք՝ մեր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

ժող, հլա թող մի 100 000 մարդ հավաքվի էն ժամանակ կխոսենք… 

Բյուրին ու Նաիրուհուն՝ էդ կանցավիկներին հլա չեն ազատե՞լ… ես գիտեի որ իրանց պահվածքը վերջն իրանց քաղմաս ա հասցնելու… քյաչալացնելու ե՞ն…

----------


## ivy

Բյուրին ազատել են, մնացածին չգիտեմ։

----------

Mephistopheles (03.12.2013), Norton (03.12.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բյուրին ազատել են, մնացածին չգիտեմ։


քյաչալ ա՞…

----------


## ivy

> քյաչալ ա՞…


Դժվար թե. Բյուրին քաչալացնելը երկար աշխատանք է պահանջում ու հեշտ գործ չի, չես ուզո՞ւմ էդքան խուճուճները խուզել, ոստիկանների խելքի բանը չի։

----------

Mephistopheles (03.12.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դժվար թե. Բյուրին քաչալացնելը երկար աշխատանք է պահանջում ու հեշտ գործ չի, չես ուզո՞ւմ էդքան խուճուճները խուզել, ոստիկանների խելքի բանը չի։


Բյուրին երևի բաց են թողել որ իրանից ազատվեն… հեծանիվով ա՞ եղել…

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, վիդեոն դրված է նախորդ էջում, նայի կտեսնես ոնց են բռնում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինձ էլ, Նաիրուհուն էլ, Ռիկին էլ ազատել են արդեն:

----------

Bruno (03.12.2013), Chuk (03.12.2013), ivy (03.12.2013), Norton (03.12.2013), Sagittarius (03.12.2013), Ներսես_AM (03.12.2013), Վահե-91 (03.12.2013), Տրիբուն (03.12.2013)

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ էլ, Նաիրուհուն էլ, Ռիկին էլ ազատել են արդեն:


Բա Մարդագայլուկի՞ն 

Բարի վերադարձ  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Կուզենայի տեսնել ոստիկանների դեմքի արտահայտությունը, երբ Րիկը ընտիր հայերենով պատմում  է, որ ինքը հոլանդացի է  :Jpit:

----------

Ձայնալար (03.12.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բա Մարդագայլուկի՞ն 
> 
> Բարի վերադարձ


Իրեն էլ  :Smile:  Մարդագայլուկին առաջինը տարան հարցաքննության: Չնայած իրան ավելի շատ են չարչարել, քան մյուսներին, բայց ավելի շուտ էլ բաց թողեցին:




> Կուզենայի տեսնել ոստիկանների դեմքի արտահայտությունը, երբ Րիկը ընտիր հայերենով պատմում  է, որ ինքը հոլանդացի է


Ռիկը ձևացնում էր, թե հայերեն լավ չգիտի  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Իրեն էլ  Մարդագայլուկին առաջինը տարան հարցաքննության: Չնայած իրան ավելի շատ են չարչարել, քան մյուսներին, բայց ավելի շուտ էլ բաց թողեցին:
> 
> Ռիկը ձևացնում էր, թե հայերեն լավ չգիտի


Ու էդ ընթացքում ֆեյսում հայերեն քոմմենթներ էր անում  :Jpit: 
Լավ նեռվահան արած կլինեն, մի քիչ որ հանգստանաս, մանրամասն կգրե՞ս ոնց անցավ: Եթե պատմվածքի տեսքով լինի, ավելի լավ, տենց պատմությունները պետք ա մնան  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մի քանի հարյուր ցուցարարները ընդդեմ Պուտինին ջերմ դիմավորող հազարավոր ուսուցիցչների և ոստիկանների: Համակերպվեք, ՀՀ քաղաքացիները փրկեցին Հայաստանը սոդոմիայից՝





> Մոտակայքում ինչքան խելոք դեմքով ջահելներ են տեսել, բռնել քցել են մեքենան՝ «մեկ էլ տեսար սրանք մի դավադրություն են կազմակերպում, ապահովության համար լավ կլինի տարածքից լիկվիդացնենք» սկզբունքով։


Աաա, սուսեք, լրիվ 1984 վիճակ էր, էն որ բռնել են ոչ թե մի բան անելու համար, այլ որովհետև «պոտենցիալ մի բան անող ենք»:Լավ ա գոնե մեզ չդարձրին un-person:

Ի դեպ, խելոք ջահելների պահով... իմ ուսանողուհուն էլ էին բռնել:

----------

Sagittarius (03.12.2013), Շինարար (03.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (03.12.2013), Տրիբուն (03.12.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ու էդ ընթացքում ֆեյսում հայերեն քոմմենթներ էր անում 
> Լավ նեռվահան արած կլինեն, մի քիչ որ հանգստանաս, մանրամասն կգրե՞ս ոնց անցավ: Եթե պատմվածքի տեսքով լինի, ավելի լավ, տենց պատմությունները պետք ա մնան


Հա, մենք էնտեղ մեռնում էինք ֆեյսի իրա քոմենթներից  :LOL: 
Ահա, մի երկու օրից մանրամասն կգրեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (03.12.2013), Mephistopheles (03.12.2013), Ներսես_AM (03.12.2013), Շինարար (03.12.2013), Ռուֆուս (03.12.2013), Տրիբուն (03.12.2013)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ողջույն քաղբանտարկյալներին  :Clapping:

----------


## Գալաթեա

Փա՛ռք ակումբցի քաղբանտարկյալներին, փա՛ռք  :Ծաղիկ:

----------

Ձայնալար (03.12.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հա, մենք էնտեղ մեռնում էինք ֆեյսի իրա քոմենթներից 
> Ահա, մի երկու օրից մանրամասն կգրեմ


դատդ ե՞րբ ա…

----------


## Tig

*Ղազախական տենգեն կպայթեցնի՞ Մաքսային միությունը*

----------

Աթեիստ (15.02.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Մաքսային Միությունից նվեր մեր գյուղացիներին

----------

Աթեիստ (15.02.2014), Ռուֆուս (15.02.2014)

----------


## Marduk

«Եվրասիական ինտեգրացման ծրագիրը առաջադիմական ծրագիր է, որը կարող է խթանել Հայաստանի զարգացումը, սակայն այն ունի ժողովրդավարության և օրենքների կիրառման հետ կապված խնդիրներ» , - այս կարծիքը Panprama.am-ի հետ հարցազրույցում հայտնեց Անգլիայի Բերմինգհեմի համալսարանի դասախոս, Eurasian Economic Integration: Law, Policy and Politics [Եվրասիական տնտեսական ինտեգրացիա. իրավունք և քաղաքականություն] (2013) գրքի համահեղինակ Կատարինա Վոլչուկը: Փորձագետը նաև խորհուրդ է տալիս, որ Հայաստանը որքան հնարավոր է շուտ սկսի բանակցությունները Եվրասիական տնտեսական միության պայմանագրի շուրջ, և ոչ թե սահմանափակվի միայն Մաքսային միության անդամակցության շուրջ տարվող բանակցություններով: 

Կատարինա Վոլչուկ. Հայաստանը պետք է բանակցի Եվրասիական միության և ո՛չ միայն Մաքսային միության պայմանագրի շուրջ

Թաք ու մեջ կարելի է Բրիտանացի դասախոսների կարծիքը կարդալ Հայաստանի մասին  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (15.03.2014)

----------


## Bruno

Բան չմնաց, հեսա մենք էլ մտնենք ՄՄ, մեր դեպուտանկեքն էլ կսկսեն սենց ինտերվյուներ տալ:

----------

Vaio (19.04.2014), Ներսես_AM (19.04.2014), Ռուֆուս (19.04.2014), Վահե-91 (19.04.2014), Տրիբուն (19.04.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Քարկապ ..  :LOL: 

Հայաստանը ՄՄ-ին չի անդամակցում, որովհետև 2015 թ-ից ՄՄ-ն կդադարի գործել և կդառնա Եվրասիական ազատ տնտեսական գոտի. Վարդան Այվազյան

Մի շաաբաթ առաջ անդամակցում էինք, հիմա էլ չենք ադամակցում  :LOL:  Անդամակցին թողին սրանք ..

----------


## Artgeo

> Քարկապ .. 
> 
> Հայաստանը ՄՄ-ին չի անդամակցում, որովհետև 2015 թ-ից ՄՄ-ն կդադարի գործել և կդառնա Եվրասիական ազատ տնտեսական գոտի. Վարդան Այվազյան
> 
> Մի շաաբաթ առաջ անդամակցում էինք, հիմա էլ չենք ադամակցում  Անդամակցին թողին սրանք ..


Հիմա կողմ ըլլալով, դե՞մ են, թե՞ դեմ ըլլալով կողմ

----------

Տրիբուն (24.04.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հիմա կողմ ըլլալով, դե՞մ են, թե՞ դեմ ըլլալով կողմ


... հետերոսեքսուալ ըլլալով  G7 են....

----------

Artgeo (24.04.2014), Տրիբուն (24.04.2014)

----------


## Marduk

Ինչպես և ես կանխագուշակում էի դեռ մի քանի ամիս առաջ Հայաստանի մուտքը ՄՄ դեռևս որոշված չի։ Երեկ այն պետք է ստորագրվեր, բայց չեղավ։

----------


## Norton

*Ա. Միհրանյան. Եվրասիական միությունում վերպետական կառույցները համակարգելու են ոչ միայն տնտեսական ոլորտը.* 




> *Ռուսաստանի նախաձեռնությամբ ստեղծվելիք Եվրասիական միությունում վերպետական կառույցները համակարգելու են ոչ միայն տնտեսական ոլորտը, այլև՝ գուցե քաղաքական և ռազմական:*
> 
> Այս մասին «Ազատությանը» տված հարցազրույցում հայտարարել էԿրեմլին մոտ կանգնած քաղաքագետ Անդրանիկ Միհրանյանը, որը ղեկավարում է ռուսաստանյան պետական ֆինասնավորմամբ գործող Ժողովրդավարության և համագործակցության ինստիտուտի նյույորքյան մասնաճյուղը:
> 
> Միևնույն ժամանակ Միհրանյանը ընդգծել է. – «Ի տարբերություն հին Խորհրդային Միության` այս նոր կառույցներում չի լինելու դիկտատը մի կենտրոնի մյուսների նկատմամբ: Այնքան խորը պրոցեսը կլինի, ինչքան որ մասնակից երկրները պատրաստ կլինեն: Այսինքն, իհարկե, ակնկայտ է, որ պետք է լինի ընդհանուր վալյուտա: Բայց տեսնում եք` գրեթե քսան տարի ընդհանուր արժույթ չեն կարողանում մտցնել նույնիսկ Ռուսաստանի ու Բելառուսի մեջ, չնայած 1994 թվականին պայմանավորվեցին, որ մեկ-երկու տարի հետո պետք է լինի ընդհանուր արժույթը»:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Օրվա կադրը Աստանայից. Անուշադրության կենտրոնում

----------

Ռուֆուս (29.05.2014)

----------


## Sagittarius

Ասում ա՝ Հայաստանի անվտանգության երաշխավորը Հայաստանի առաջ ուլտիմատում ա դրե՞լ, տասնհինգ օրում առանց Ղարաբաղի ՄՄ մտնել, կամ սիկտիր լինե՞լ: Ղժժժժ...  :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (31.05.2014)

----------


## 0david0

> Ասում ա՝ Հայաստանի անվտանգության երաշխավորը Հայաստանի առաջ ուլտիմատում ա դրե՞լ, տասնհինգ օրում առանց Ղարաբաղի ՄՄ մտնել, կամ սիկտիր լինե՞լ: Ղժժժժ...


Ուլտիմատում չի դրել է, միանգամից ծաղկավոր խալաթա հագցրել, հետա ուղարկել  :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (31.05.2014), Տրիբուն (31.05.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ասում ա՝ Հայաստանի անվտանգության երաշխավորը Հայաստանի առաջ ուլտիմատում ա դրե՞լ, տասնհինգ օրում առանց Ղարաբաղի ՄՄ մտնել, կամ սիկտիր լինե՞լ: Ղժժժժ...


Աշոտյանն ու Հրանուշ Հակոբյանն ասել են, որ ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, ապեր, մի անհանգստացի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս էլ Սերժի բացատրությունը ... էս մարդը ադեկվատ չի, լուրջ եմ ասում ... խնդիրներ ունի, Գորտուկին կանչե՛ք: 




> «Նախ պետք է ասեմ, որ որևէ խոչընդոտ չկա Հայաստանի Մաքսային միությանն անդամակցելու մասով: Եվ երբ մենք այնտեղ ասում ենք, որ 2-3 հարց կա, այդ 2-3 հարցը զուտ տեխնիկական նշանակության հարցեր են և վերաբերում են մեր առևտրային հարաբերություններին: Ինչ վերաբերում է Նազարբաևի հնչեցրածին. նախ այն գլխից սխալ է սահմանների մասին խոսելը: Ի՞նչ սահմանների մասին ենք խոսում: Ղարաբաղի խնդիրը Մաքսային միությունում չի լուծվում: Իսկ ո՞վ է ասել, որ մենք Ղարաբաղով ենք մտնելու Մաքսային միություն: Այդպիսի բան չի եղել և չի էլ կարող լինել, որովհետև Ղարաբաղը գոնե մեր օրենսդրությամբ, գոնե մեր պատկերացումներով Հայաստանի մաս չէ այսօր կազմում: Իսկ որ Մաքսային միությանն անդամակցելը նպաստում է Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի խնդրի լուծմանը սա միանշանակ է: Իհարկե, Նազարբաևի հնչեցրածը տհաճ էր, բայց դա որևէ վնաս չի կարող մեզ տալ»


Ո՞վ կարա էս ասածները վերծանի ...

----------

Ներսես_AM (01.06.2014)

----------


## Elmo

Ուզում ա ասի ընդեղ թուղթ չկար գրած տված ձեռս(պատասխանի տեքստով), որ Նազարբաևին պատասխանեի, բայց հասկացա, որ ինձ խոցում էր։ Հիմա էս թղթից կարդում եմ ու էլի կայֆ չկա, բայց երևի դուք կջոգեք, որ թույն հիմնավորում եմ կարդում։

դպրոցական երեխա լիներ դրա տեղը, միանգամից բերնին կգար, թե ալիևն ի՞նչ կապ ունի էս թեմայի հետ։ Կամ կհարցներ բա եթե Ուկրաինաից նամակ գա, դուխդ կհերիքի՞ Պուտինին ասես առանղ Ղրիմ մտի այ նազարբաև ձյա։
Սա բերանն էր բացուխուփ անում։

----------

Տրիբուն (11.06.2014)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ոնց եմ սիրում Սերժին, ոնց եմ սիրու՜մ: Էս մարդը իր նախագահության 7 տարիների ընթացքում ինչ ասել ա հակառակն ա եղել, թու-թու-թու: 




> ՀՀ նախագահ Սերժ Սարգսյանն այսօր ասել է, որ Հայաստանը կմիանա Եվրասիական տնտեսական միությանը մինչեւ հունիսի 15-ը:
> 
> Այդ մասին նա ասել է Աստանայում Եվրասիական տնտեսական բարձրագույն խորհրդի ընդլայնված կազմով նիստին, որտեղ Ռուսաստանի, Բելառուսի եւ Ղազախստանի նախագահները ստորագրել են ԵՏՄ մասին պայմանագիրը:
> 
> Իր ելույթում ՀՀ նախագահը նշել է, որ «Բելառուսի, Ղազախստանի եւ Ռուսաստանի համապատասխան մասնագիտական գերատեսչությունների, Եվրասիական տնտեսական հանձնաժողովի հետ համակարգված աշխատանքը թույլ տվեց սահմանված ժամկետներում նախապատրաստել ԵՏՄ-ի մասին պայմանագրին Հայաստանի միանալու պայմանագիրը»: 
> 
> «Հաշվի առնելով, որ մնացել է 2-3 հարցի մշակում, որոնց ուղղությամբ փորձագիտական մակարդակով արդեն նախանշվել են փոխընդունելի որոշումներ, խնդրում եմ հաստատել մինչեւ ընթացիկ տարվա հունիսի 15-ը ԵՏՄ-ի մասին պայմանագրին Հայաստանի միանալու ստորագրման ժամկետը»,- ասել է Սերժ Սարգսյանը:


Էսօր ամսի քանի՞սն ա: Արդեն 16-ն ա:  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (07.07.2014), Bruno (16.06.2014), Աթեիստ (16.06.2014), Ռուֆուս (16.06.2014)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էդ 2-3 տեխնիկական բնույթի հարցն ի՞նչ ա, որ մեզ չեն ասում մենք էլ իմանանք  :Think:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էդ 2-3 տեխնիկական բնույթի հարցն ի՞նչ ա, որ մեզ չեն ասում մենք էլ իմանանք


Իրանք շատ գիտեն, որ մեզ ասեն: Սերժն ա էլի, մի բան բլթցրել ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Խաբար եք, մտանք էս ԵՏՄ, թե՞ չէ: Նազարբաեվը մեր հորթին չէր ասե՞լ հուլիսի մեկին գնա մոտը՝ առանց Ղարաբաղի:

----------


## Marduk

Վստահելի աղբյուրներից ինֆո եմ տալիս։

Սերժը Պուտինին հասկացրել է, որ Հայաստանը ավելի հանգիստ կմտնի ՄՄ, միայն էն բանից հետո երբ հաստատ երևա, որ Ռուսաստանը հաղթում է Ուկրաինայի արևելքի պատերազմում։   Սա է ՄՄ մտնելու ներկայիս ձգձգման պատճառը։

----------


## Sagittarius

> Վստահելի աղբյուրներից ինֆո եմ տալիս։
> 
> *Սերժը Պուտինին հասկացրել է*, որ Հայաստանը ավելի հանգիստ կմտնի ՄՄ, միայն էն բանից հետո երբ հաստատ երևա, որ Ռուսաստանը հաղթում է Ուկրաինայի արևելքի պատերազմում։   Սա է ՄՄ մտնելու ներկայիս ձգձգման պատճառը։


բացեց  :LOL:

----------

Chuk (28.08.2014), Ներսես_AM (24.08.2014), Տրիբուն (24.08.2014)

----------


## Marduk

ԴԵ հասկացրել է այստեղ մի հասկացի որ ինչ որ եսիմ ինչ դժվար բան։ 
Կարար լացելով էլ հասկացնել, ասեր ձյաձ Պուտինը մեզ խեղդում են, որ Ուկրաինայում մի հատ ջարդ չտաս հաջորդը իմ մոտ Հայրիկյանը ոտքի կելնի ու մայդան կսկսի , մոտավորապես սենց։

----------


## Marduk

Եթե ուշադիր չեք եղել, Վեստին կտրել էր Սերժի խոսքի էն մասը երբ ինքը ասում է Պուտինին, որ կուզենայի ձեզնից իմանալ թե ինչ վիճակ է Ուկրաինայում, ես էլ իմ հերթին կպատմեմ մեր մասին թե ինչ է անում Ադրբեջանը։
 Հուսով եմ այդ հատվածը տեսած կլինեք ու չեք համարի ֆանտաստիկ մի ինչ որ բան։

----------


## Marduk

Դեռևս անցյալ տարվա դեկտեմբերին այս ֆորումում ես եմ եղել առաջիններից մեկը որ ասել է, որ Հայաստանը շատ շուտ չի մտնի ՄՄ։
Ուղղակի ֆիքսեք իմ ասածը, մոտավորապես մի շաբաթից պարզ է լինելու ուկրաինական բանակի վիճակը։ Սպասվում է ծանր պարտություն։ Ու այդ դեպքում աշնանը կամ դեկտեմբերին Հայաստանը կմտնի ՄՄ, բայց ԱՄՆ-ի դաբռոյով։

----------


## Vaio

> Դեռևս անցյալ տարվա դեկտեմբերին այս ֆորումում ես եմ եղել առաջիններից մեկը որ ասել է, որ Հայաստանը շատ շուտ չի մտնի ՄՄ։
> Ուղղակի ֆիքսեք իմ ասածը, մոտավորապես մի շաբաթից պարզ է լինելու ուկրաինական բանակի վիճակը։ Սպասվում է ծանր պարտություն։ Ու այդ դեպքում աշնանը կամ դեկտեմբերին Հայաստանը կմտնի ՄՄ, բայց ԱՄՆ-ի դաբռոյով։


ԱՄՆ-ն ինչ կապ ունի?
ԱՄՆ-ն բնականաբար դեմա, չի ուզում, որ Հայաստանը մտնի մաքսային միություն:

----------


## Marduk

> Ուղղակի ֆիքսեք իմ ասածը, մոտավորապես մի շաբաթից պարզ է լինելու ուկրաինական բանակի վիճակը։ Սպասվում է ծանր պարտություն։ Ու այդ դեպքում աշնանը կամ դեկտեմբերին Հայաստանը կմտնի ՄՄ, բայց ԱՄՆ-ի դաբռոյով։


4 օրվա առաջվա գրածս էր, երբ դեռ թվում էր թե ուկրաինական բանակի համար ամեն ինչ հարթ էր գնում։ Այսօր Դոնեցկից հարավ ճակատը փլուզված է, որոշ հատվածներում խուճապ է։ Ապալչենիան հասել է մինչև Ազովի ծով։ 7000 ուկրաինական զորք շրջապատման մեջ է ընկել, իսկ Պորոշենկոն հատուկ անվտանգության նիստ է հայտարարել, ասելով որ Ռուսաստանը զորք է մտցրել։  Իրականում ռուսական զորք չկա այնտեղ։ Ուղղակի աշխատավարձով կռվողներ են եկել Ռուսաստանից ու կռվում են Նովոռոսիայի դրոշի տակ։   

Ի դեպ Նազարբաևը հայտարարեց, որ հոկտեմբերի 10-ին կորոշվի Հայաստանի ՄՄ մտնելու հարցը։

Վայո ԱՄՆ-ի դաբռո կա հիմա ուղղակի չեմ կարող բացատրել թե ոնց ու ինչու։
Ուղղակի իմացի եթե ԱՄՆ-ը Հայաստանից դժգոհ լիներ ապա ԵՐԲԵՔ Կալիֆորնիան չէր ճանաչի Արցախի ինքնիշխանությունը։ Ինչը կատարվեց երեկ։

----------


## Sagittarius

> 4 օրվա առաջվա գրածս էր, երբ դեռ թվում էր թե ուկրաինական բանակի համար ամեն ինչ հարթ էր գնում։ Այսօր Դոնեցկից հարավ ճակատը փլուզված է, որոշ հատվածներում խուճապ է։ Ապալչենիան հասել է մինչև Ազովի ծով։ 7000 ուկրաինական զորք շրջապատման մեջ է ընկել, իսկ Պորոշենկոն հատուկ անվտանգության նիստ է հայտարարել, ասելով որ Ռուսաստանը զորք է մտցրել։  *Իրականում ռուսական զորք չկա այնտեղ։* Ուղղակի աշխատավարձով կռվողներ են եկել Ռուսաստանից ու կռվում են Նովոռոսիայի դրոշի տակ։   
> 
> Ի դեպ Նազարբաևը հայտարարեց, որ հոկտեմբերի 10-ին կորոշվի Հայաստանի ՄՄ մտնելու հարցը։
> 
> Վայո ԱՄՆ-ի դաբռո կա հիմա ուղղակի չեմ կարող բացատրել թե ոնց ու ինչու։
> Ուղղակի իմացի եթե ԱՄՆ-ը Հայաստանից դժգոհ լիներ ապա ԵՐԲԵՔ Կալիֆորնիան չէր ճանաչի Արցախի ինքնիշխանությունը։ Ինչը կատարվեց երեկ։


ի՞նչի համար էս տենց համոզված

----------

Vaio (30.08.2014)

----------


## Vaio

> Վայո ԱՄՆ-ի դաբռո կա հիմա ուղղակի չեմ կարող բացատրել թե ոնց ու ինչու։
> Ուղղակի իմացի եթե ԱՄՆ-ը Հայաստանից դժգոհ լիներ ապա ԵՐԲԵՔ Կալիֆորնիան չէր ճանաչի Արցախի ինքնիշխանությունը։ Ինչը կատարվեց երեկ։


Դու նենց ես գրում, ոնց որ հեռուստահաղորդավարը արագ կարդումա ուղիղ եթերի տեքստը: 

Կալիֆորնիան ոչ մի կապ չունի ԱՄՆ արտաքին քաղաքականության հետ: Կալիֆորնիայի հայ լոբբինգի շնորհիվ հնարավոր եղավ հասնել դրան, ինչպես և այդ նահանգում հայերը հասել էին Հայոց Ցեղասպանության ճանաչման հարցում, թեև ԱՄՆ պետությունը չի ճանաչել:

----------


## Marduk

Սաջիտարիուս

Դա տրիվիալ է։ Ռոստովում 100 հազարնոց ռուսական զորք է կանգնած ուկրաինական սահմանից այն կողմ։ Եթե այն մտներ ապա պատերազմը մի քանի օրում կվերջանար։ Իսկ մի հազար հոգով մտնելու իմաստ չկա։  Իսկ Դոնեցկի պաշտոնական տվյալով մոտ 3500 ՌԴ քաղաքացի է կռվում հիմա իրենց մոտ։ Իրականում միգուցե ավել։ Այնտեղ իհարկե կլինեն նաև կադրային սպաներ, և այլ բաներ բայց դա ռուսական զորք չի, դա անհատական սկզբունքով հայտնված մարդիկ են, թեկուզ և Ռուսաստանի թողտվությամբ կամ աջակցությամբ։  

Էս ամբողջ բազարը հենց Ռուսաստանի զորք մտցնելու համար էր, որ ռուսները զորքը մտցնեին ընկնելու էին թակարդը, ինչպիսին եղավ Չեխիայում 1968 թվին կամ Աֆղանիստանում   Իսկ այսպես Նովոռոսիան դառնալու է ուղղակի հերթական չճանաչված պետությունը որի շուրջ բազարը տևելու է տարիներ եթե ոչ տասնամյակներ։  Կուրղինյանը չի էլ թաքցնում որ իրենք նոր Մերձդնեստր են ստեղծում  հենվելով տեղացի ռուսախոսների վրա։

Բայց էս թեման երևի լավ կլինի Ուկրաինայի մասին էջում շարունակենք

----------


## Marduk

Հնարավոր է, որ հոկտեմբերի 10 ամսաթիվն էլ հետաձգվի։

Սա իհարկե Հայաստանի հետ կապ չունի բայց կարող է էլի ձգձգման բերի

http://news.am/arm/news/226485.html

----------


## Norton

Ի դեպ հետաքրքիր զարգացումներ են տեղի ունենում ԵՏՄ վավերացման պրոցեսում։ Ինչպես գիտենք ԵՏՄ պայմանագիրը պետք է ուժի մեջ մտնի 2015թ․ հունվարի 1-ից, բայց բոլոր մասնակից պետությունների վավերացումից հետո միայն։
Աստանան կարծես թե չի շտապում վավերացնել, չնայած նրան, որ արդեն տարին վերջանում է։
http://www.hraparak.am/?p=69280&l=am...ndamakcutyuny+

Բելառուսը նույնպես չի շտապում օրինագիծը ներկայացնել խորհրդարանի հաստատմանը, ավելին Ռուսաստանի հետ սահմանին վերականգնվել են մաքսակետերը և ստուգվում են Ռուսաստանից մուտք գործող մեքենաները։

----------


## Chuk

> Ի դեպ հետաքրքիր զարգացումներ են տեղի ունենում ԵՏՄ վավերացման պրոցեսում։ Ինչպես գիտենք ԵՏՄ պայմանագիրը պետք է ուժի մեջ մտնի 2015թ․ հունվարի 1-ից, բայց բոլոր մասնակից պետությունների վավերացումից հետո միայն։
> Աստանան կարծես թե չի շտապում վավերացնել, չնայած նրան, որ արդեն տարին վերջանում է։
> http://www.hraparak.am/?p=69280&l=am...ndamakcutyuny+
> 
> Բելառուսը նույնպես չի շտապում օրինագիծը ներկայացնել խորհրդարանի հաստատմանը, ավելին Ռուսաստանի հետ սահմանին վերականգնվել են մաքսակետերը և ստուգվում են Ռուսաստանից մուտք գործող մեքենաները։


Անդ, դու կիմանաս, իրանք արտահերթ արագ նիստեր անելու կարգ չունե՞ն:

----------


## Norton

> Անդ, դու կիմանաս, իրանք արտահերթ արագ նիստեր անելու կարգ չունե՞ն:


Արտահերթ նիստերը, ոնց որ բոլոր երկրներում, կարևոր հարցերի դեպքում կարող են արտահերթ նիստ հրավիրել ու հաստատել։ Բայց ամեն երկիր իրա ներքին օրենքներովա էտ հարցը կարգավորում, կոնկրետ Ղազախստանի և Բելառուսի դեպքում կոնկրետ չեմ կարող ասել։
Ամեն դեպքում չեմ կարծում, որ Բելառուսի կամ Ղազախստանի նման պետություններում, խնդիր է որևէ օրինագիծ մի քանի րոպեում հաստատելը՝ նույնիսկ օրենքի ու հաստատված կանոնակարգերի խախտման միջոցով։
Իմ անձնական կարծիքնա, որ Բելառուսը ձգտումա իր վերջին 20 տարվա քաղաքականության ոգով վավարացման պահը ձգել միջև վերջին պահը՝ Ռուսաստանից ավելի մեծ զիջումներ կորզելու համար, հաշվի առնելով այս կառույցի կարևորությունը ՌԴ համար։

Կարծում եմ քիչ հավանական ա, որ չվավերացնեն, մանավանդ, որ Մոսկվայի կողմից կարծես ոչ մի անհանգտության մեսիջ չեն ուղարկել, ամեն դեպքում տեսնենք ոնց կզարգանա, մեկ էլ տեսար չվավերացրեցին  :Think:

----------

Chuk (14.12.2014)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտահերթ նիստերը, ոնց որ բոլոր երկրներում, կարևոր հարցերի դեպքում կարող են արտահերթ նիստ հրավիրել ու հաստատել։ Բայց ամեն երկիր իրա ներքին օրենքներովա էտ հարցը կարգավորում, կոնկրետ Ղազախստանի և Բելառուսի դեպքում կոնկրետ չեմ կարող ասել։
> Ամեն դեպքում չեմ կարծում, որ Բելառուսի կամ Ղազախստանի նման պետություններում, խնդիր է որևէ օրինագիծ մի քանի րոպեում հաստատելը՝ նույնիսկ օրենքի ու հաստատված կանոնակարգերի խախտման միջոցով։
> Իմ անձնական կարծիքնա, որ Բելառուսը ձգտումա իր վերջին 20 տարվա քաղաքականության ոգով վավարացման պահը ձգել միջև վերջին պահը՝ Ռուսաստանից ավելի մեծ զիջումներ կորզելու համար, հաշվի առնելով այս կառույցի կարևորությունը ՌԴ համար։
> 
> Կարծում եմ քիչ հավանական ա, որ չվավերացնեն, մանավանդ, որ Մոսկվայի կողմից կարծես ոչ մի անհանգտության մեսիջ չեն ուղարկել, ամեն դեպքում տեսնենք ոնց կզարգանա, մեկ էլ տեսար չվավերացրեցին


 :Smile: 

Չեմ կարող պնդել, որ կվավերացնեն, բայց իմ տպավորությամբ էդ Հրապարակի հոդվածը սարքովի մի բան էր, սենսացիա անելով քլիք հավաքելու համար:

----------

Շինարար (14.12.2014)

----------


## Norton

> Չեմ կարող պնդել, որ կվավերացնեն, բայց իմ տպավորությամբ էդ Հրապարակի հոդվածը սարքովի մի բան էր, սենսացիա անելով քլիք հավաքելու համար:


Հրապարակը մնումա հրապարակ  :Smile: , բայց պահեր կա, որ կարելիա ուշադրություն դարձնել։ Առաջինը, որ իրոք վավերացման պրոցեսը դեռ չեն սկսվել ու դեռ տեղեկություն չկա, երբ կդրվի հարցը քննարկման՝ ի տարբերություն Հայաստանի ու Ռուսաստանի, երբ ամեն ինչ նախօրոք պարզ էր։ Հաջորդը Բելառուս-ՌԴ բավական լարված հարաբերություններն են այս պահի դրությամբ ու միակողմանի մաքսային ռեժիմի վերականգնումը։

----------


## Chuk

> Հրապարակը մնումա հրապարակ , բայց պահեր կա, որ կարելիա ուշադրություն դարձնել։ Առաջինը, որ իրոք վավերացման պրոցեսը դեռ չեն սկսվել ու դեռ տեղեկություն չկա, երբ կդրվի հարցը քննարկման՝ ի տարբերություն Հայաստանի ու Ռուսաստանի, երբ ամեն ինչ նախօրոք պարզ էր։ Հաջորդը Բելառուս-ՌԴ բավական լարված հարաբերություններն են այս պահի դրությամբ ու միակողմանի մաքսային ռեժիմի վերականգնումը։


Բելառուս-ՌԴ լարված հարաբերությունները տեսականորեն գուցե և բերեն նրան, որ Բելառուսը չվավերացնի, ուղղակի իմ շատ մակերեսային կարծիքով ընդամենը էլի Հայաստանին ստորացնելու պրոցես ա՝ վերջին պահին թողնելով:

----------


## Chuk

> Չեմ կարող պնդել, որ կվավերացնեն, բայց իմ տպավորությամբ էդ Հրապարակի հոդվածը սարքովի մի բան էր, սենսացիա անելով քլիք հավաքելու համար:


Երկուսն էլ վավերացրին:

----------

Norton (20.12.2014)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Թույն ա չէ՞  :LOL:  





> Այսօր ՀՀ կառավարությունը ուշագրավ, չափազանց ուշագրավ մի որոշում է կայացնելու: Կառավարությունը հավանության է տալու «Եվրասիական տնտեսական միության մաքսային տարածքում ապրանքների ներմուծման ու շրջանառության որոշ հարցերի մասին» անունը կրող արձանագրությանը:
> 
> Այս համաձայնագիրը հավանության է արժանանալու ԵՏՄ անդամ բոլոր մյուս երկրների` Ռուսաստանի, Բելառուսի, Ղազախստանի եւ Ղրղըզստանի կառավարությունների կողմից: Իսկ ինչն է այս փաստաթղթում ուշագրավ: Խնդիրն այն է, որ արձանագրությունը վերաբերում է բացառապես Ղազախստանին, որը երրորդ երկրների հետ առեւտրում ստանում է մի այնպիսի առավելություն, որի մասին մենք կերազեինք:
> 
> Իսկ հիմա՝ ավելի մանրամասն: «Սույն Արձանագրությամբ սահմանվում են ԵՏՄ մաքսային տարածքում առանձին ապրանքների ներմուծման եւ շրջանառության կարգավորման առանձնահատկությունները՝ կապված Առեւտրի համաշխարհային կազմակերպությանը Ղազախստանի Հանրապետության միանալու հետ»,- գրված է արձանագրության առաջին հոդվածում: Եվ ինչպիսի՞ առանձնահատկություններ են նախատեսվում այս արձանագրությամբ: «Տուրքերի ցածր դրույքաչափերը կիրառվում են երրորդ երկրներից Ղազախստանի Հանրապետության տարածք ապրանքների ներմուծման եւ Մաքսային միության մաքսային օրենսգրքով նախատեսված մաքսային ընթացակարգերով դրանց ձեւակերպման դեպքում՝ Եվրասիական տնտեսական հանձնաժողովի կողմից հաստատվող ցանկին համապատասխան՝ հաշվի առնելով այն պայմանները, որոնք նախատեսված են Ղազախստանի Հանրապետության՝ Առեւտրի համաշխարհային կազմակերպությանն անդամակցելու հարցերով աշխատանքային խմբի զեկույցի 307-րդ պարբերությամբ՝ որպես Առեւտրի համաշխարհային կազմակերպությանը Ղազախստանի Հանրապետության միանալու պայման»:
> 
> Այս երկար-բարակ ձեւակերպումների մեջ մի պարզ ու հասարակ գաղափար է թաքնված. Արձանագրության ստորագրումից հետո  ոչ ԵՏՄ անդամ երկրներից Ղազախստան ներմուծվող ապրանքների վրա կկիրառվի ոչ թե ԵՏՄ-ի բարձր մաքսատուրքերը, այլ այն մաքսատուրքերը որոնք Ղազախստանը ժամանակին համաձայնեցրած է եղել Առեւտրի համաշխարհային կազմակերպության անդամ երկրների հետ:
> 
> Այլ կերպ ասած, Ղազախստանը շատ ավելի ցածր մաքսատուրքեր է կիրառելու իր երկիր մտնող ապրանքների նկատմամբ, քան ԵՏՄ անդամ մյուս երկրները , այդ թվում՝ նաեւ Հայաստանը:  Որքան քրքրեցինք ԵՏՄ-ին վերաբերող փաստաթղթերը, սրան համարժեք փաստաթուղթ ԵՏՄ անդամ այլ երկրների վերաբերյալ այդպես էլ չգտանք: Եվ ուրեմն, ի՞նչ է ստացվում, եթե հայաստանցի գործարարը որոշի, որ պետք է Եվրոպայից ապրանք ներկրի, սահմանին պետք է այդ ապրանքի 25-ից 80 տոկոս արժեքով  մաքսատուրք վճարի: Իսկ ղազախստանցի գործարարը այլ երկրից նույն ապրանքը Ղազախստան ներկրելու համար կվճարի 10 տոկոս մաքսատուրք:
> ...


http://armtimes.com/hy/read/73238

----------

Աթեիստ (05.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թույն ա չէ՞  
> 
> 
> http://armtimes.com/hy/read/73238


Թույն ա, բայց ոչ էական։ Հայաստանի առևտրաշրջանառությունը Ղազախստանի հետ կազմում Հայաստանի արտաքին առևտրաշրջանառության 0.1 տոկոսը, ու նվազելու միտում ունի։ Չնայած սրանից ներքև էլ ու՞ր նվազի։ Ի միջի այլոց, ԵՏՄ մյուս անդամ Բելոռուսի հետ էլ  առևտրաշրջանառությունը  կազմում ա Հայաստանի արտաքին առևտրաշրջանառության 0.7 տոկոսը։  

Այսինք, էս որոշումը տեղով ոչ մի բան ա ու ոչ մի ազդեցություն մեր վրա չի ունենալու, ու մեր հաշվին Ղազախստան հաստատ ոչ մի օգուտ չի ստանում։ Ուղղակի սա մի անգամ ևս ցույց ա տալիս մեր անասունությունը, որ միացել ենք մի միության, որը ի սկզբանե կենսունակ չի, ու վաղ թե ուշ քանդվելու ա։ Այսինքն մինչև վերջ չի էլ կայանալու, որ մի հատ էլ քանդվի։

----------

Rammstein (06.11.2015)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Թույն ա, բայց ոչ էական։ Հայաստանի առևտրաշրջանառությունը Ղազախստանի հետ կազմում Հայաստանի արտաքին առևտրաշրջանառության 0.1 տոկոսը, ու նվազելու միտում ունի։ Չնայած սրանից ներքև էլ ու՞ր նվազի։ Ի միջի այլոց, ԵՏՄ մյուս անդամ Բելոռուսի հետ էլ  առևտրաշրջանառությունը  կազմում ա Հայաստանի արտաքին առևտրաշրջանառության 0.7 տոկոսը։  
> 
> Այսինք, էս որոշումը տեղով ոչ մի բան ա ու ոչ մի ազդեցություն մեր վրա չի ունենալու, ու մեր հաշվին Ղազախստան հաստատ ոչ մի օգուտ չի ստանում։ Ուղղակի սա մի անգամ ևս ցույց ա տալիս մեր անասունությունը, որ միացել ենք մի միության, որը ի սկզբանե կենսունակ չի, ու վաղ թե ուշ քանդվելու ա։ Այսինքն մինչև վերջ չի էլ կայանալու, որ մի հատ էլ քանդվի։


Ձյաձ թույնը էն իմաստով էի ասել որ փաստացի Ղազախստանը կիսով չափ դուրս ա գալիս էս էշությունից։ Ավելի ճիշտ օգտվում ա համ էս կողմի բարիքներից, համ էն։ ՈՒ հա մեր համար էական չի, քանի սենց խորը տեղավորվել ենք համապատասխան տեղը։

----------

Տրիբուն (06.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ձյաձ թույնը էն իմաստով էի ասել որ փաստացի Ղազախստանը կիսով չափ դուրս ա գալիս էս էշությունից։ Ավելի ճիշտ օգտվում ա համ էս կողմի բարիքներից, համ էն։ ՈՒ հա մեր համար էական չի, քանի սենց խորը տեղավորվել ենք համապատասխան տեղը։


Ինձ թվում ա մինչև Ղազախստանի դուրս գալը, Ռուսաստանն ա դուրս գալու։ Ու էտ էշության մեջ մնալույա մենակ Հայաատանը, քանի որ մեկա վախենալույա դուրս գա։ Ինքը մենակով իրա համար ԵՏՄ ա լինելու։  :LOL:

----------

Rammstein (06.11.2015), Ձայնալար (06.11.2015), Ներսես_AM (06.11.2015)

----------


## anhush

Հայաստանի մինիստրները էլի սկսել են բուռն թափով եվրոինտեգրվել

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հայաստանի մինիստրները էլի սկսել են բուռն թափով եվրոինտեգրվել


Ուր ա մի գրամ ճիշտ լինեիր։ Մեր անասունները քարտեզի վրա մենակ վլադիվաստոֆսկի տեղը գիտեն։

----------


## anhush

մեկ մեկ լրաբեր նայի կամ խուդոյ կանեց նայողի հետ մարշրուտկի մեջ կողք-կողքի քրտնի  :Wink:   :Jpit:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Lավն ենք էլի հո զոռով չի  :Love: 

http://www.azatutyun.am/a/28014670.html

----------

Տրիբուն (29.09.2016)

----------


## Norton

Քանի որ, մեր թավշյա վարչապետը հայտարարել ա, որ քաղաքական ռեվերսներ չեն լինելու, առաջարկում եմ ստեղ էլ քննարկել ՀՀ-ԵԱՏՄ հարաբերությունների հեռանկարները ՀՀ-ում ժողովրդական վարչապետի առկայության պայմաններում։

Հ․Գ․ Երևի թեմայի վերնագիրն էլ փոխվի կազմակերպության ամբողջական անունով։

----------

